# August 2WW ~ TTC with TX



## pinkcat

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st August Only,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen

*  *Simply post your details and I will add you to the list* ​ *Pinkcat x*

[csv=]
Name, Treatment, OTD, Result 
Symanthaw, IVF, 1st August,  
Daysleeper, OI, 1st August,  
Kate Booth, IUI, 1st August,  
almo, IVF, 2nd August,  
Cookies&cats, IUI, 3rd August,  
Kirsty1, IVF, 3rd August,  
Pixie9, ICSI, 3rd August,  
Danniilegs, IVF, 3rd August,  
dreamer86, ICSI, 3rd August,  
louby lou84, FET, 3rd August,  
IVFVIRGIN, IVF, 4th August,  
Amily, FET, 4th August,  
bestbean, IVF, 4th August,  
Kangaroo, IVF, 4th August,  
VickB, ICSI, 4th August,  
Emnige, ICSI, 5th August,  
Becky R, IVF, 5th August,  
loz_beds, ICSI, 5th August,  
Keepbelieving, IUI, 5th August,  
Vickytick, IVF, 5th August,  
Crantra, IVF, 6th August,  
Faithope, ICSI, 6th August,  
Shazkowalski, ICSI, 6th August,  
loveday1000, ICSI, 7th August,  
Sally0582, ICSI, 7th August,  
Yorkshire Two, ICSI, 7th August,  
Smc72, IVF, 8th August,  
gracieb, ICSI, 8th August,  
Nettie79, Clomid, 8th August,  
Vicky141, IVF, 9th August,  
Jue jue, IUI, 9th August,  
millie123, IVF, 9th August,  
P Babe, FET, 9th August,  
Katreekingsbury, ICSI, 9th August,  
MadDogLady083, ICSI, 9th August,  
CrabbyAggy, ICSI, 9th August,  
Fairy_Dust, IVF, 10th August,  
2bamum, IVF, 10th August,  
hbkmorris, ICSI, 10th August,  
lulu588, IVF, 10th August,  
Beth38, IVF, 10th August,  
kfeokt, FET, 10th August,  
araic, IVF, 10th August,  
5403emma, ICSI, 11th August,  
LizG, ICSI, 11th August,  
Spanner, ICSI, 11th August,  
Sarah Anne, FET, 12th August,  
Redkay75, ICSI, 12th August,  
itonlytakes1, ICSI, 12th August,  
Bubbles80, ?, 12th August,  
JC, ICSI, 12th August,  
Im Hopefull, IVF, 13th August,  
Kirst01, FET, 14th August,  
Mrs. Mish, IVF, 14th August,  
Eva hopefull!!, IVF, 14th August,  
Special Prayers, ICSI, 15th August,  
melmead, IVF, 15th August,  
MagicalMuffin, ICSI, 15th August,  
Patbaz, FET, 16th August,  
cazne, ICSI, 16th August,  
Noor2011, ICSI, 16th August,  
Helen85, IVF, 17th August,  
Mrsmossy, IVF, 17th August,  
broomie, FET, 17th August,  
mrobbo, ?, 17th August,  
Greeniebop, DEIVF, 17th August,  
Boggler, IUI, 18th August,  
Cherrybaby, IVF, 18th August,  
mooers, IUI, 19th August,  
Jane2011, IUI, 19th August,  
ping23, ICSI, 19th August,  
ali80, FET, 19th August,  
MV, ICSI, 19th August,  
dewdrops, ICSI, 19th August,  
Jayne1007, IVF, 20th August,  
Rubyruby78, FET, 20th August,  
Allison6778, IVF, 20th August,  
Dily-99, Clomid, 20th August,  
Abeauty, ?, 21st August,  
Chorleycakes, ICSI, 21st August,  
Lisa, ICSI, 22nd August,  
Chencat, FET, 22nd August,  
lollipop1, ICSI, 22nd August,  
Sonia12, FET, 23rd August,  
princess29, IVF, 23rd August,  
BeDazzled, IVF, 24th August,  
Coully69, IVF, 24th August,  
nikitau, ?, 24th August,  
Harriet75C, ICSI, 25th August,  
Catbob, IVF, 25th August,  
carol69, DEIVF, 25th August,  
debs01, DEIVF, 25th August,  
Anna.Wilson, DICSI, 26th August,  
Sweetcheeks2009, Clomid, 26th August,  
meganmo, IVF, 26th August,  
Jules2194, DDIVF, 26th August,  
cherry78, IVF, 26th August,  
Sadie786, FET, 27th August,  
Sun Flower, FET, 27th August,  
Michelle723, FET, 27th August,  
Turtle13, IVF, 28th August,  
simi0100, IVF, 28th August,  
kitty.p, clomid, 29th August,  
MrsScooby, ICSI, 30th August,  
Laura-Lu, DEIVF, 30th August,  
vixter_1, FET IVM, 30th August,  
fingers_crossed1982, ICSI, 30th August,  
silliest sausage, IUI, 31st August,  
coogie, DEIVF, 31st August,  
maggieethel,IVF, 31st August,  
1katieh, IVF, 31st August,  
[/csv]​


----------



## pinkcat




----------



## Nettie79

Morning all, not sure of my August date yet but if it goes anything like this month it will be around the 18th?? ish! will confirm after my tracking scans and let you know when trigger injection is 

xxx


----------



## Cookies &amp; Cats

Hellooooo, I am due to test August 3rd after Clomid and second IUI. Fingers , arms and legs crossed!


----------



## pinkcat

Hi Nettie79 and Cookies&cats! I've started a list for you, I'm sure there will be others joining you soon!     
   

(Sorry the list is displaying funny right now, something has gone wrong in the site upgrade and the code isn't working!)


----------



## almo

Hello Guys....


I'm off for my ET tomorrow! Yikes.... and then testing on the 2nd August! This is my 3rd round of IVF so have all my fingers and toes crossed!   


x


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

Hi
Not sure how to add jazzy icons etc yet! First IVF cycle.
I had 2x day3 (really day 2.5!) 7cells each ET 18th. Clinic have set my test date as 4th August.
Looking at other posts this seems a liitle long or am I just obsessing?!!
Good luck to every one!!


----------



## Daysleeper

Hello everyone!

You can add me to the list please, I've just completed my second OI and will be testing - or bleeding :-( - on 
August 1st....

Laura xxx


----------



## symanthaw

hey Girlies,
                I had my Et with 2 fresh grade 1 8cell eggs on the 18th and due to test on the 1st Aug   for a BFP. Im not too bad at the moment but the next few days i think im gonna climb the walls   im not wanting to test early so keeping myself busy but starting to talk to my embies think ive lost plot!!!!


----------



## Cookies &amp; Cats

How silly of me, I did a test tonight.I have 13 days until test date!

I dont know what i was thinking. Im just going to go back to normal now and try to forget about it.

*It is dragging so much, I am even going to bed earlier so i can get to test date sonner*! 

Cookies


----------



## jennyewren

Cookies dont worry about it you knew it would be a bit too soon.  
If I were you I would just tell myself that I wanted to make sure I was doing the test properly and that it was just a practice run.


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome almo, IVFVIRGIN, Daysleeper and Symanthaw!     

Cookies & Cats -     First time I have sent out the peestickpolice so early! Don't worry yourself, it's sooooooo early


----------



## Cookies &amp; Cats

Pinkcat=   Pee stick police! that made me laugh..  

Jennyewren:Yeh a practice run is a good way of looking at it, I may become an expert in the next 2 long weeks!


----------



## almo

Thanks Pinkcat for adding me to the list!
Soooo the loooong wait begins!.... good luck girlies! Lots of    and    to all!
Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!
Almo x


----------



## Nettie79

Morning all,

well scan on monday to see if the clomid is doing its job this month, then booked to go on hoilday two weeks today so will be suning myself on the beach for part of the 2ww which can only help!!!

How is everyone today xx


----------



## Kirsty1

Hi had my et on wednesday 2 grade 2 embryos due for blood test on aug 3rd please add me to the list! x 

Good luck everyone  xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Had ET today. 2 perfect blasts on board! OTD is August 5th!


----------



## Amily

Hello everyone
FET today. Embies thawed yesterday and 2 put in today as clinic decided it was best not to try for blastocysts. Sitting with feet up thinking just how long that 2WW seems.... The clinic have said to test on 6th Aug but that is 16 days as had frozen embies...will test on 4th August as that is 14 days!

Felt a twinge in my right side but that's all.

Cookies and Cats...that is naughty!!   Practice run...


----------



## bestbean

Hi Ladies

I had ET on Thursday 22nd and my OFT is 4th, I had one top grade 3 day 8 cell popped home,

Please can you add me to the list Pinkcat.

2 weeks seems like forever but I suppose its just the start of the counting down.

Im heading back to work on Tuesday in an attemp to keep a bit sane, whats everyone else doing with their time?? Nettie 2 weeks i the sun seems such a good idea!!  

Stickyvibes and babydust to all of us xxx


----------



## Emnige

Bestbean - Hiya hun! Fancy seeing you here! I was told my OTD is August 5th but if I want I can test August 2nd! I wish they hadn't said that to me, lol! Me & DP want to wait until August 5th! I'm off work until August 15th so i'm planning to have a good few days relaxing and then i've decided to find some new recipes for some healthy dinners as I love my cooking! 

Nettie - Hope you enjoy your hol, where are you going?

AFM - OMG I slelpt all the way through last night without waking up which is the first time since EC on Monday, this has gotta be a good sign!


----------



## bestbean

Hi Emnige!  Your off till 15th Aug, thats more than 3 weeks, it sounds lovely, you'll have to keep yourself busy so you dont go stir crazy  , there will be a lot of cooking to be done     I just bought the new Simon Hopkinson book, Im a foodie too and love to cook, its my down time.

Im finding Im sleeping worse since EC??  The drugs were knocking me out but now Im awake most hours??  We're all different arent we.


----------



## Emnige

Bestbean - I had EC on Monday and everynight since EC I would wake up at least 2-3 times, but after ET yesterday I slept right through! It's probably a mixture of drugs, not being able to switch off because you're just thinking about everything all the time and just all the emotions that come with it, I guess. I know 15th August seems ages away, I literally spent all of this past week sleeping and eating followed by more sleeping! Now that I'm feeling better though will be able to do a bit more. DP is currently clearing out fridge and freezer  I'm trying to find some good healthy recipes with lots of veg and protein! I'm not really a fussy eater but my diet consists mainly of alot of chicken. I'm not a big pork or lamb fan and don't eat beef so trying to make chicken exciting day can be a bit challenging, lol, but i'm going to add some more fish into the mix and look for some yummy vegetable recipes, although i've been searching the internet for about an hour to no avail!


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone, 

Sorry for the me post but  Lyndon (our embryologist) called us just now to let us know about any embryo's that could be frozen, he said as well as 2 that were frozen yesterday he froze another 2 later in the day yesterday as they were close to hatching and this morning the other 3 embryo's left had expanded enough for freezing as well so we have 7 (OMG  ) in the freezer!! So Happy!!     

Lyndon said we definately have multiple babies in the freezer and in his own words he said "from an embryological point of view our cycle was perfect" and reitereated that he would be very surprised if we didn't get pregnant from our 2 blasto's on board which is very nice to hear but we're trying not to get too carried away but it is difficult when somebody keeps telling you that!


----------



## Amily

That's great news, Emnige!


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome Kirsty1, Emnige, Amily and bestbean!


----------



## vicky141

Hi Ladies,

I have EC tomorrow 11.30. Very nervous... Only six follicles, but only had two last time so hoping that this time we'll get a few more eggs   

I suppose testing will be in about 14 days so round 9th Aug? Could you please add me to the list? 

Good luck everyone     xxx


----------



## Emnige

Vicky141 - All the best for EC tomorrow, i'm sure you'll be fine. Just make sure you get plenty of rest afterwards, keep us updated hun xxx


----------



## Amily

Good luck, Vicky141!


----------



## Becky R

Hi all. 
Good luck to those on EC soon, had mine done Friday and the worse part was the IV needle!
Sedation was actually quite relaxing. Hehe. 
I'm in tomorrow for my Embryo transfer. Found out yesterday we had 2 outta 4 fertalise, which is good, I hope. My blood PT will be around 5th Aug. Anyone else having theirs transfer this week?? 
I'm too excited/terrified to sleep tonight. 

Becky x


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi Becky

I had EC on friday, 8 eggs but only one fertilised normally. I am praying that the phone call tomorrow is good news and then i will have et Monday evening. I cant get to sleep either so i am downstairs eating a banana to try and settle my stomach. 

Good luck for tomorrow x x x


----------



## Becky R

Hi Fairy_Dust, 
Big fingers crossed for you tomorrow.  
My Nanna keeps saying, it only takes 1! 
Let me know how you get on. 

Here's hoping for some sleep tonight for us all. 
Xx


----------



## Fairy_Dust

thanks Becky, I am tired but cant sleep.
I have my fingers and toes crossed for you too x x x


----------



## bestbean

Fairydust and Becky R, you're a pair of night owls!  I completely understand, its really diffcult to settle down when you've got so much running through your head  

Best of luck and   to you both, I hope ET goes well, Becky I'm with your nana, I only had one last cycle and got a BFP, unfortunately I just had an early missed miscarriage, but at least you don't have to worry yourself about choice!!  

I hipe you get a good phone call this morning Fairydust     for you

Good luck Vicky 141 as well with your EC.  Try not to be nervous, sounds like your off to a good start with more foll, great news.  Hope the sedation is ok, DH said he could hear me giggling with the doctors from down the corridor but I have no idea what about  

Hope everyone else is doing well today, I'm going to make the most of my last day off, and am therefore still in bed, just about to do my Zita CD.

    vibes and      to everyone 

xxx


----------



## Amily

Good luck Becky and Fairy Dust! Such nerve wracking times, I know! Hope you got some sleep finally!
Hope the Zita CD went well, bestbean. I am going to do it again later though I keep thinking of other things during it!! Having accupuncture tomorrow as well too.


----------



## bestbean

Amily, just before I had EC and ET I kept falling asleep to Zita  I hope it still went in !   I'm having my next acupuncture on Wednesday, I really enjoy it, she leaves little plasters with crystals in my ear and I think they really keep me calm.

 that those little    are doing brilliantly and settling in


----------



## Emnige

Morning everyone,

Vicky - Good luck with ET today  
Becky - The IV needle left a huge bruise on my hand, I had EC a week ago and my bruise is still there! All the best for ET, are you having 2 transferred? My test date is August 5th also  
Fairy -   that you get a good phonecall today and that your ET can go ahead today  
Bestbean & Amily - Enjoy the Zita cd xxx

AFM - Just having a lazy morning. DP's children are coming over today around 2ish (he has 3 teenagers) we're telling them today that we've been trying for a baby. We didn't want to tell them just yet but his middle daughter text last night saying I think I know why Em's been in & out of hospital because you want to have a baby! Kids are so perceptive, i'm still flabbergasted as to how she found out. The only reason she knew i'd been in hospital was because some of the appointments clashed with the days that DP was meant to have them so we swapped them around a bit. His middle daughter seemed happy thought and said she was excited and that she wanted another brother or sister which is nice that she didn't say 'half brother or sister' as to means it shows she wouldn't class them as a half sibling. She also said wanted triplets though lol!


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi girls - he survived the weekend, ET at 5:30 today. I will be back when i am officially PUPO!!!


----------



## bestbean

Brilliant news Fairydust, Im sure its a fighter!! Good luck this afternoon and we'll hear from you when your PUPO!!


----------



## Becky R

Aw Fairy dust that's excellent news!! 

I just got back from my ET, both embryos survived weekend and are now hopefully making themselves at home in me. 
One was top quality and one was good quality so fingers crossed, but u just don't know! 
Bring on Aug 5th. Blood PT at 9am. 

How's everyone else doing/feeling today? 
Good luck to those in EC and ET today 

B xx


----------



## Emnige

Fairydust - Fab news hun, looking forward to your PUPO news later xxx
Becky R - Congrats on your embies too and congrats on being PUPO hun. Your test date is the same as mine


----------



## Amily

Hello all
Congratulations on being PUPO, Becky.
That's great news, Fairy Dust! Hope ET goes very well.
   to us all!
All well here - nothing exciting to report...just impatience!


----------



## smc72

Hello everyone

I'm on the 2ww now too and this is my first IVF cycle, so i am very very new to this.  OTD 08/08/2011.....I'll tell you abit about my journey so far, had 12 follicles, 6 eggs collected on EC 21/07/11, 4 fertilised - 3 showed normal, ET 24/07/11 with 2x 6cell embryos, the other wee embbie was not suitable for freezing   so am praying that the ones on board just stick  .

I have read that a day 3 ET should show 6 to 8 cells, so was abit sad that my 2 were only 6 cell developed....but I am very grateful that I got 2 as the couple just before me at my clinic, none of their embbies made it to day 3 and they were so visibly and understandably upset that my heart went out to them and I counted my blessings.

So wishing everyone much luck, many blessings and lashings of baby dust during the wait ahead xx


----------



## Emnige

smc72 - Welcome to the thread  

Congratulations on having your 2 embies on board. This is my first treatment as well, we had ICSI and I had ET on Saturday and 2 blasts transferred back so our test date is the 5th August. So sorry that your embie wasn't suitable for freezing,   that you and everyone else get our BFP's.

Make sure you get plenty of rest for the first 2-4 days as this is what my clinic advised me and limit physical activity as much as possible as well as drinking 2 litres of water and eating a high protein or healthy diet. 

Wishing you lots of luck, lots of baby dust right back at ya and everyone else


----------



## Becky R

Hi Emnige and smc72, 

congrats on having 2 transfered back too! 
Emnige - so excited for the 05.08.11! Sending big hugs  
smc72, im very new to this all too, its my first IVF cycle but now their back in, i feel like a pro! lol. And as I wrote on an earlier thread, it only take one!! (Nanna Boyd wisdom) 

Im too excited to rest! Anyone else got ideas to entertain ourselves??

Bxx


----------



## Emnige

Becky - Thanks hun, I'm so excited as well lol   I'm off work until the 15th of August so I have a few films recorded to watch and I love cooking so I will be finding some new recipes to keep me busy - today i'm making home made fajita's so I have my chicken marinating in a bowl of lime and spices and have everything cut and ready for the pan later lol   I think i'm going to rest for most of this week and not do to much although I do have to get out at some point and buy my dad a birthday pressie so will prob do something with him and my sis on his birthday on Saturday x


----------



## Becky R

Emnige - That sound fab. I love cooking too, might make some cookies. Im off until Aug 8th, not a lot of plans but chilling and maybe a shopping day with my Mam. Have got a day trip booked to flamingo Land with 17 of my Family for my sisters birthday this Thursday but figure if I avoid the rides and spend most of the day at the Zoo, it should be fine   Im also going to see Batman live at the arena with my 3 year old Godson on Saturday, should be interesting!  
Sent some bubbles!! 

Speak soon
B xx


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

Hi everyone

I am now 8 days post ET and feeling very low. I have absolutely no symptoms other than progesterone ones! and a lovely 5lb weight gain!! I really just want a sign it has worked! I have to wait til 4th to do a hpt. Last week I felt really positive and got excited with every little twinge but that's all stopped now and I'm sure it was actually just the progesterone causing trapped wind!! Do you think its normal to be so down? could it just be the progesterone?

Sorry to be on such a downer - anyone know any jokes??

xxx


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

By the way, last week I baked a carrot cake from the Hummingbird bakery cookbook it was fab, I think some of their recipes are online if you're baking in your time off!

xx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks IVF Virgin! I love cooking   xxx


----------



## bestbean

IVF Virgin, Im so sorry you're having a bad day.  Its a rotton time isnt it.  Ive got a section out of Zita Wests book for you, Im paraphrasing but basically she says: -

'As a general rule, women feel optimisic and hopeful of the first 3 - 4 days.  I think the worst time is often around day 6 - 7 when you may be hypersensitive to everything going on.  The best thing to do is try to ditract yourslef; perhaps go to the cinema and watch a happy film, just try and do whenever you can to keep youself occupies.  Make your mind up now to put your energy into being positive, no matter what.  What have you got to lose?'

I know your on day 8 but I hope it shows that it would seem were are all as neurotic as each other, driving ourselves mad with symptom spotting and trying to second guess each twinge and feeling.  I know it hard but try and be  

   I hope it helped and your little pips are warm snugling and not giving you any nasty effects


----------



## bestbean

Oops posted too early...

Congratulations Becky on being PUPO, 2 little embies starting to make themselves a lovely home, well done!!

Welcome smc72, congrats to you being PUPO too,  another 2 embies, wishing you the world of luck!!


----------



## vicky141

Hi Ladies, back home now and resting  

Congratulations Fairy Dust, Becky and smc72     

Best Bean, I've tried listening to Zita's CD 5 or 6 times, and everytime she's sent me off to the land of nod in five minutes flat - she should do one for insominiacs  

Emnigne  -sound like you've already got a babysitter lined up 

Was a little disappointed straight after EC as only got 4 eggs from 6 follies - really hoped we'd get them all. Still, four's better than 2, which was what we got last time so keeping everything crossed that the quality's OK. I'm feeling a bit more positive now - it's helped reading about other people's positive stories   I'm going to have a nice glass of red wine tonight to celebrate  

Speaking to the consultant after I think she missed one of the follicles which was quite well hidden on our last scan. I'm wondering whether it will still ovulate and whether to try naturally as well Seems a pity to waste it... 

IVF Virgin, I think lots of ladies don't get symptoms and still get bfp, also feeling down can be symptom so you've still got lots of good reasons to stay hopeful.  

Wishing lots of good luck to all of us     

Vicky xxx


----------



## Amily

Sorry you are feeling low, IVF virgin. It is such a rollercoaster. It seems SUCH a long wait too, doesn't it, when everything is focused on what you do and how you feel? I went for a walk to the coast today as I am going stircrazy - then felt guilty as anything, even though I only strolled. Keep thinking...how can it not work if I actually have 2 embies inside me...then thinking...are they still there??

Vicky - why noy try naturally before ET, if you are up to it! I certainly wasn't after my EC so you are a braver woman than me! 

SMC72, I know exactly what you mean. Our 2 embies were day two and (though they didn't say how many cells) were not high number. Thinking about someone not getting any really puts it into perspective. Having to have ET cancelled last time due to OHSS was bad enough, but at least we could freeze.


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

Hi Ladies

Thank you so much for you support.

I'm back to work on Wed so should keep my mind off it a bit.  

Just took some of your advice and baked a banana cake!! 

Congrats to everyone whos just had successful ET's and EC's.     For you all!!

Best Bean - thanks for that if the Patron Saint says it's normal then thats ok by me! 

 to you all!

am getting addicted to these smileys!!

xx


----------



## Loveday1000

Hello Please can you add me to the list.  I had 2 embryos transferred today after my first attempt at ICSI.  I am due to find out if I'm pregnant on 07/8/11.  Thank you.


----------



## Emnige

Hi Loveday - Congrats hun  and welcome   x


----------



## Danniilegs

Hi please can I also be added to ur list  
Complete newbie to the board- swore I would never join a support board as whenever I've looked on before I get really emotional....however u guys have all helped me so much by me reading all ur posts and confirming that I'm not the only 1 to have feelings /emotions like I have, I thought it was only right I joined and hopefully be able to add some support back.

Had ET last thurs 21/7..... 2 top grade 8 cells and due to test 3rd aug.

Had a really bad day yesterday when a friend called to say her little girl was born and another txt to say they were expecting and just had 12 week scan....was really pleased for them all BUT jealous....jealousy is now top of my 'worst feelings' list"!!!

Read a few posts where people are sayin they are havin blood pregnancy tests, I've just been given a pot, instructions and a stick, should I be worried?

Xx


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome Vicky141, Becky R, Smc72, loveday1000 and Danniilegs!!!!      I have added you all to the list.


----------



## Emnige

Dannilegs - Welcome   No need to worry hun. I was just given a home pregnancy test by my clinic and told to call them with the result xxx


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi girls, 

Thanks for all the well wishes whilst i was away. I am now officially PUPO with one 6 cell on board. OTD 10th August!!!!

Lots of Love
FD x x x


----------



## Emnige

Congratulations Fairydust xxxx


----------



## kangaroo

Hi everyone

Can I be added to this list too  

Im on my 8th ivf. Had 1 fet blasto on fri 22nd and due to test on thurs 4th aug - I also have a pot and a stick!

Currently driving myself mad with no symptoms but off on hol on wed so hopefully should take my mind off it a little.

good luck to everyone

xx


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

Hi

Welcome to everyone!!

Dannilegs, I was wondering about blood test too! I was just told to do a test- no pot, no stick!!

Does anyone know which hpt to go for? Clear blue, first response or are own brands ok??

Am currently feeling ok - got to be the hormones swinging me around!!

Xx


----------



## Amily

Welcome Danniilegs and Loveday! I didn't even get a test from my clinic...told to get one myself! I will be having a bloodtest tho as I am on immune treatment so need another intralipid treatment ASAP if the news should be good... Congratulations on being PUPO, fairydust!


----------



## Amily

Sorry...hi to you to Kangaroo and welcome! Holiday sounds a very good idea!


----------



## Danniilegs

Thanks for the welcomes  

I've actually made my DH hide my testing kit - I can't be trusted  

Good luck everyone x


----------



## bestbean

Hi Danniilegs, Loveday and Kangaroo     welcome

Hope your all doing well.

Our clinic have just left us to get our own test and told us to call them, I wouldn't expect anymore from them and I think we have to wait for an age till we get our 1st scan (but I think thats jumping the gun a little)

DH thinks he should hide the pee sticks too Dannii but I'm not going to tempted to test early, I'm too much of a chicken and don't wont believe what it says until OTD anyway.

Well done FD for being PUPO, hope your resting


----------



## sally0582

Hi Everyone!

Pinkcat - Please can I be added to the HOF? I'm 2dp 5dt with blasto, following ICSI. My OTD is the 7th Aug. Thank you!

Dannilegs & Bestbean - I've made my DH promise to not let me even buy a HPT until the day before my OTD so I can't be tempted!!  

IVF Virgin - I asked my clinic about which HPT to buy and they said any. They did however say to buy a twin pack and test again 2 days later to be double sure! TBH I think I'll cough up for the extra sensitive ones like clearblue just to be on the safeside!  

Kangaroo - I'm also going mad with the symptoms   I started with back pain yesterday and was so worried it's AF already but I've been reassured that its extremely unlikely at this early stage  It is so hard not to read into things!!

Emnige - You've certainly got a fantastic crop of embies there you luck thing! Sounds good from what your embryologist says anyway.  

Loveday1000 - looks like we have the same OTD    

Hi to Amily, Vicky, Becky and all you other lovely 2 wk waiters!!


----------



## Emnige

Sally - Thanks hun, how are you coping with the 2ww so far? I'm 3dp5dt had 2 top grade blasts put back, trying not to get hopes up but praying so desperately that it will work   I'm ok so far, I think the closer to OTD the more   I'll be!


----------



## sally0582

Hi Emnige - I'm alright today thanks, but had a little breakdown yesterday when I went for acupuncture. I think it was a release of tension after waiting for ET and also sadness for the 3 other embryos that were there but weren't suitable for freezing   Is that crazy to grieve for embryo's?? I just wish the NHS weren't so strict on SET as they are. I understand there are risks but it should be my decision to make...grrrr! I think it's great that you've got 2 back in. Are you getting any symptoms that are making you crazy yet xx


----------



## Emnige

Sally - I had acupuncture throughout my treatment to, it really helped to relaxed me. I don't think it's crazy to grieve for embryo's I know I would have done the same thing. It's only natural. We're self funding and we did have to sign a waiver to say we were agreeing to more than one embryo transfer. I know the NHS are quite strict about SET but as you say I think it should still be down the patient unless there was a really good valid for not transferring more than one. I don't think I've had any symptoms yet but I'm trying my best not to symptom spot! xxx


----------



## loz_beds

Hi Girls,

I'm new to all this, I haven't really been on any forums throughout my treatment until now.

We had ICSI, I got 2 grade 3 8 cell embryos and had my ET yesterday at day 3 (8 cells)

So HPT on 7th or blood test on 5th...not sure which is best to go for. I'm not sure I;ll even get to that, I've got pains and thinking it's period pains... 

It's my first pop at IVF (hubby vasectomy reversal 12+ yrs ago)


----------



## bestbean

Sally, I always get a little emotional when I see my acupuncturist, as you say I think its a release, we're not telling anyone about this cycle, so she gets all my grief poor woman  

I know what you mean about grieving for the little embies that don't make it, we will them on so much and its disappointing if they don't/can't make it.  We had 3 extra embies and i wanted an extra one popped in but like you our PCT wont do it, the embryologist also said they would know if they were suitable to freeze by the end of the day but we wouldn't fine out until about 10 days later, as they'll write to us and let us know.  I'm sure its so they don't get grief off clients or pleading.  It'll just be awful tho, if we don't make it to OFT or get a BPN and then a letter saying they decided not to freeze any.  (I'm not allowing myself to dwell on this as I just want to be positive for the little bean snuggling in right now)



Emnige, glad it went well telling DH's other kids  

Hi Loz   glad you've joined us


----------



## Emnige

loz_beds - Welcome to the thread hun   Congrats on being PUPO (Pregnant until proven otherwise). I wasn't offered a blood test, my clinic gave me a home pregnancy test and said earliest I could test is August 2nd but official test date if August 5th so i'm going to wait until August 5th. I'm not sure which is better tbh could you do both? It's very common to have AF pains in early pregnancy even with a natural pregnancy so try not to worry hun, easier said than done I know but try to think positive. This is my first ICSI also after DP had vasectomy 10 years ago xxx


----------



## crantra

Hi all! This is my first post on any fertility forum and as this is my second round on IVF thought it was about time!!! 

I woul love to be added to your list, I had 2 day 5 embies transferred yesterday and due to test on 6th August so everything crossed!!!

Good luck to everyone else too x


----------



## Emnige

Welcome Crantra   and good luck x


----------



## Faithope

May I join the thread?

I had a top grade Blast put back this mornign so I am PUPO test date 6th of August-my sisters birthday 

I look forward to getting to know you all-I recognise some names already 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Faithope and welcome  

Congrats on being PUPO xxx


----------



## Amily

Hi Sally
I know just what you mean...we had 10 embies thawed and 5 pulled through. Felt v sad for those other 5 . Had FET on SAturday and we are waiting to hear if any of the other 3 have made it to blasto and can be frozen.
Hi Faithope! Welcome here too! Glad to hear it went well. Rest up, hun!
Welcome cranta!
Hi loz beds...I have AF symptoms every single minute I think about them! Remember that progesterone (eg pessaries) gives you that feeling. Keep   !

Hello everyone else and hope you are doing well. Just back from accupuncture so off to put feet up and watch rubbish TV!


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi all!

Its my third go at IVF with ICSI, had two day 3s today (one grade 1, 7 cell and one grade 2, 8 cell) I am due to test on 6th August, please can you add me?

Thank you!

Shaz xx


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome Fairy_Dust, kangaroo, Sally0582, loz_beds, crantra, Faithope and Shazkowalski!!!!


----------



## loz_beds

Thanks everyone for the welcome

Emnige it's good to hear about someone in same boat as me (i.e. vasectomy many moons ago)
Trying to stay   but it's so hard, it's all I can think about and the pains/twinges are just agonising.
I am going   over every little thing, and the more irritated I am getting, the more I am thinking I may have lost my little embies.

I'm off work this week and going away over this w/e to lake district when we take hubby's daughter back to Scotland.
Hoping the break will take my mind off.

Still undecided whether to do the blood test on friday as it means I will have to go back to work and wait for the phonecall result not a good idea if I get a BFN...

THIS IS TORTURE!!!!!


----------



## Emnige

loz_beds - I've decided not to symptom spot during the 2ww as the pessaries can give you symptoms as well so it will just drive you crazy! Try to remain positive and occupy yourself, sleep helps!!! xxx


----------



## Amily

I know it is Loz beds but stay calm!   Hope you enjoy your break away - taht sounds nice. Am up to London this weekend to go to the theatre.
Know what you mean by every twinge but (as Emnige says) those pessaries make you feel AF symptoms so don't dwell!


----------



## Jue jue

Hello everyone, think am the only one as yet on 2 ww wait following iui?  Can I be added please?

  This is my third medicated  iui and my test day is 9th after having treatment today.

  Jue


----------



## Emnige

Welcome Jue jue


----------



## loz_beds

OK OK I will try not to think so much about it

 Thanks you lot

Have a good day of   thoughts everyone!! xxx


----------



## dreamer86

HI PINKCAT can i get put on the list please test date 3rd of august, did my egg collection on 20th July and egg transfer on 25th July blastocyst.

Having some cramps today getting a  bit concerned


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi girls, welcome Dreamer & Jue 

Quick question, I had 3dt on 25th and otd given isn't until 10th August....... WHY OH WHY IS IT SO LATE!!!!!!!!!!!

I have a 1st Birthday Party and a wedding weekend of 6th August - dont know whether to test before them and be happy when i attend/dont attend or leave it until the OTD which is FOREVER away!!!!!

FD x x x


----------



## dreamer86

fairy dust that is quite far along :/, I am wondering why I am on 1ww only   as everyone else is 2ww...

pinkcat forgot to mention I did ICSI


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi Dreamer, 

Your test date will be two weeks from egg collection, mine is 19 days!!!!!!

Is this your first go at ICSI??

FD x x x


----------



## dreamer86

yes first time for   that is very long fairy dust, surelly you cant test at 14dp?

I am up early today with cramps and back pain and am only 3dp 5dt  , have you done ICSI before?


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Sorry you aren't feeling too good Dreamer. This is our first go at IVF, we were due to have ICSi but DH's sample improved. I may be naughty and test a few days earlier! I dont want to be left behind!!!!


----------



## dreamer86

for BFP for you


----------



## clairec1154

Can I ask if anyone else is getting really sharp pains on and off on the left hand side?


----------



## Amily

FAirydust and dreamer,
I am with one clinic for IVF and Dr Gorgy for immunes and Dr Gorgy said 14 days post EC, whereas my cllinic want me to test 16 days after (ie 14 days after ET on FET cycle). They vary. I am going to go for Dr Gorgy's! The first time I had IVF (not frozen) I waited till the longer date and got AF before I even got there. That was more soul destroying than testing negative in my opinion.
Clairec1155 - I have definitely had those pains in the past but can't remember when. During stimming maybe. It sounds like ovary not uterus though, doesn't it? Try not to worry!


----------



## Emnige

Clairec1155 - Try not to worry hun, I read somewhere that it can take up to 3 weeks for your ovaries to settle back down as they have been through alot. Also pessaries can give you those feeling also so i'm sure it's nothing to worry about hun xxx

Dreamer - Cramps can be caused by the pessaries also as they can make you have AF type pains, try not to worry, I know easier said than done though. I did ICSI also.

Fairydust - My clinic recommend a 16dpt test date if you have a 3 day transfer as Amilt said it varies from place to place. Try not to test early in case you get a false result as I think that could add unnecessary stress


----------



## bestbean

Hello all, wow what a lot of new names, I hope I don't miss any.  Hi Crantra, Faithope, Shaz, Jue Jue and Dreamer         Congratulations in all being PUPO!!!    

Sorry some of you are having pains, I'm still having grumbles and pains but I'm putting it down to the drugs and the procedures we've had.  I'm still quite sore sometimes and I know my ovaries are still quite swollen, I can feel it when  twist around, I swear something popped in bed last night, that was on my right side??!!?  . Hope it wasn't awful?  I just thing we're to expect unusually feelings, people don't call it the dreaded   for nothing.

Fairydust it does seem your testing later than most, do you normally have a longer menstrual cycle?  Perhaps you could call the clinic and as them why so long, I'm sure they wouldn't mind, they do say call if you have any queries.  It will stop you going   

                
           here's a bit of positive feelings for us all


----------



## Fairy_Dust

hi!!!

I am having really bad pains, feel sick and dizzy - i know these could be good or bad signs. Super 8 should be turning into a blastocyst today tho...

Claire - hope you are feeling a bit better x x x 

Emnige - thanks for your telling off - i will probably wait  

Bestbean - thanks for your advice, i never had any cycles so this may be why i have a later test date.

Hope everyone else is feeling ok, 6 days til August!!!

FD x x x


----------



## dreamer86

Emnige - thanks for info makes me feel a bit better hun   

Bestbean- 

 May there be lots of BFP's


----------



## Amily

Hi fairy dust... good signs I hope!!!   Isn't it bad, wishing our July away!!

Heard today that our other 2 embies did not make it to blast so am glad I have 2 day 2 embies on board. They were apparently 4 cells and 1 divided to 5 just before transfer. Today would have been transfer day if we had gone to blast. Seems like ages since SAturday and transfer. This is going so slowly!!!


----------



## Emnige

Amily - Lol time can drag so much, are you working your 2ww? xxx
Dreamer - No probs hun x
Fairy dust - I was told my official test date is August 5th but I could test on the 2nd of August if I wanted. I wish they hadn't said that lol! I'm adamant to wait until the 5th though! xxx

 we all get out BFP's


----------



## Amily

Hi Emnige
No, as I am a teacher. I am a fitness instructor 2 and had to teach a class last night - did it very very gently and said I had hurt my leg! Managed to get cover for tonight and tomorrow but will have to teach again on Monday and Tuesday - will be using the 'sore leg' excuse again.


----------



## Emnige

Amily - Ah I see, lol xxx


----------



## Kirsty1

hi everyone positive thoughts to you all     

1 week down of 2ww feeling a bit emotional and teary last few days and few aches and pains! really keeping my fingers crossed though find i go from highs to lows xx 

Good luck to you all x xx


----------



## Emnige

kirsty1 - Hiy hun. Not long unti your test date now. Sending you lots of    xxx

Just found a fab website if anyone wants a look:

http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/569-After-IVF-Embryo-Transfer-What-You-Need-to-Know

/links


----------



## loz_beds

Hey all, I have been an emotional wreck today, tearful and I'm only 3 days after ET

I'm feeling so negative, I'm even wondering why I wasn't told to lay down for 30 mins after the transfer? I am reading that most places do this, does this mean I have less chance of them sticking?

Did everyone else get told to lay down, I literally had it done, went to the loo then sat on bed while they gave me do's and dont's

??


----------



## Faithope

*Enmige* Thats a good link-thanks, how are you doing? xxxxx

*loz_beds* I had my ET, was given 5 mins with the nurse who said what to do and don't then told to get dressed and pointed in the direction of the loo. I would not worry about the laying down bit at all, why would doctors say you can get pregnant standing up if its an impossibility? It isn't cos thats how I got pregnant last year (sorry for TMI) DH and I had given up on TTC when the impossible happened-we had a moment with me leaning over the bath 1 night (no legs in air, laying down for half an hr, was stood up straight ) and I was pregnant 2 weeks later. So I hope this puts your mind at rest, if it wants to stick-it will, if it doesn't-it isn't because you stood up too quickly  

AFM I still don't know you all so forgive the lack of personals. I had major cramping for 2 hrs this morning, I am seeing this as a  thing as cramping can mean implantation       

Its nerve racking seeing my name on the List on pg 1-didn't think I would ever get to this stage!!


----------



## Emnige

Faithope - I'm good thanks, just taking it easy and letting DP look after me   How are you hun? xxx

Loz_beds - I think you need to try to relax a bit and enjoy what could be happening inside of you. As Faithope said I wouldn't worry about the laying down bit xxx


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

Hi everyone

Loz beds - I got dressed behind a screen in theatre and walked out the clinic door so dont worry about not lying down afterwards! The nurse told me to rest once I got home. The consultant told us (sorry if it's TMI) that the uterus is like a thick bread jam sandwich at this stage so the embryos were put in the jam and couldn't dislodge and it was up to them whether they then implanted. Good Luck Hun.

Fairy Dust _ I was given an 18 day test date and its been a nightmare, classic emotional roller coaster!! DO NOT TEST TOO EARLY! I did yesterday ( day 8 ) and it was BFN!! More heartache but I know it was stupidly early. 
I can't promise I'll wait for the next 10 days but I should !!



Xx

Hello to all the new people! Good luck to everyone!!
XX


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

I don't suppose a brand new addiction to minstrels is a symptom of a bfp by any chance??..


----------



## Emnige

IVF VIRGIN


----------



## loz_beds

Thanks Emnige and IVF Virgin and Faithope

I know it's the final piece of the puzzle which we can't do a thing to help/control.

Just been for an Indian, could hardly eat, so bloated and just wanted to get home and let everything out (belly and boobs) lol, bra off, pj's on, bliss.

BTW - is anyone cutting out tea and coffee completely? My clinic said 2 cups today is fine but heard we shouldn't have any at all (so I haven't been) but I'd love a cuppa!

Wishing you all sweet & happy dreams
xxx


----------



## Emnige

Lozbeds - No probs hun. I've cut out all caffiene completely but it's fine to have the cuppa here and there. G'nite hun xxx


----------



## bestbean

Poor Loz, sounds like you've had a rotten day worrying   I wasn't told to lay down after the procedure and I was reassured there was absolutely no way anything would fall out, I think perhaps the rest period laying just helps people feel that they're doing something positive and it eliminated your sort of niggly worries.  i   you have a better day tmrw and get some   thinking back.

'Jimjams on, bra off' made me giggle, I can so relate to that 

I started drinking decaf tea during my 1st cycle and never actually went back, it tastes the same to me and occassionally I'll treat myself to a starbucks none fat, decaf latte with a sweetener, I know how to look after myself !!!  

Emnige thanks for the link, I'm just going to check that out

xxx to all   , one more day nearly done....


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

Hi loz beds,

I have been a bit of a zealot by cutting out caffeine and booze. I just don't want to regret anything.

Yorkshire tea and PG tips both do great caffeine free tea bags. Nescafe alta rica decaff is fab. I really can't tell the difference and still feel like I'm not missing out. 

FYI, waitrose does a passable de - alcoholised red wine, so I'm not missing there either! Infect I drank 3/4 a bottle on Sunday and drove home!! Genius!!

Do you know of any dechocolatised minstrels any one? If I'm BFP I'm calling it "Galaxy"!!!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Amily

I know what you mean loz beds....bloated too! Think it is the progesterone. Don't want to pull stomach in (ridiculous, I know) so am letting it all hang out. Sadly no big boobs though...that really would be a miracle   Am off the caffeine myself though was not told to be - just don't like coffee!! My accupuncturist did say no caffeine so am staying off it as it is only a couple of weeks...though seems like months!! No boooze for me either but don't drink anyway. 

IVF virgin...a sure cert, I think! Love those minstrels myself!  Galaxy is a good name! Mine would be Green and Blacks...perhaps as middle names? Love the jam sandwich analogy...which I think is really helpful! Makes me feel better! 18 days...that is a long old time!

How are you doing, faithope?
Hi Emnige and bestbean!


----------



## bestbean

Im going to be knocking on Mr Waitrose door first thing tomorrow morning, nice call IVF Virgin! xxx


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

Sainsburys does an ok de-alchoholised Rose too - not that I'm a booze hound!! 

Just can't abide sweet fruit juices and squash and water gets a little samey! 

Xx


----------



## millie123

hello all woo hoo im officially in my 2ww had 3 eggs defrosted one 8 cell one 4 cell grew to a 5 cell put in and one eight cell lost half its cells and was sadly destroyed. testing date 9th aug x love and luck to us all x


----------



## loz_beds

Thanks all for the drink related advice, it does get a bit boring drinking water/juice. The red wine from waitrose sounds like a plan for this weekend - lol.

Feeling bit better this morning but still ups and downs as to whether it's worked or not. I'm going back to work next week, though not sure its a good idea - I have a really demanding role and we're busy and my boss such a @rse. But I will just make myself go through things one by one but after a week off I know I'll be snowed under.
Anyhow...

Good luck to all those in the 2ww and - 7 days to go


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Morning!

I totally forgot about lying on the bed for half an hour, but to be honest it was one out one in on Monday night at the clinic. I was just so excited to have Super 8 back on board that i was raring to get to my parents house to tell them!!!  I wouldn't worry too much, they know what they are talking about  

Everything in my body has gone huge. My mum had to take me out to buy a new pair of joggers for me to sit round it, fed up of wearing my PJ's all day! Its not so much my boobs that are sore but my nipples are so delicate and sticking out like its -20 outside!  Does anyone know if this is a good sign??!!

Congratulations Millie on being PUPO  

FD x x x


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome Jue jue, dreamer86, millie123 and P Babe!!!


----------



## crantra

Hi All hope you are all feeling well(ish) today!

It is so reassuring to read through these posts and realise that I am not alone with my pains and worries...I have also been getting sharp pains in my side, cramps, bloating, nausea and v v sore nipples... ouch!!   My tummy really is looking so much bigger I'm sure people must think I've been at the chocolates!.

I also sympathise with the feeling down part as well for the 2 days leading up to and 2 days after ET I was an emotional wreck so I know how you feel, like you are going loopy .

We have been TTC for 4 and a half years and this is our second IVF (2ww pt due 6th Aug) and there are literally 4 people who know so we have kept this secret from our families for the whole time but I think telling them just adds to the pressure and we are private people. The non-alco wine sounds like a plan as I have a camping weekend coming up and our friends don't know we are TTC so could be a sneaky way round explaining why not drinking!! They also do a range of non-alco beers too now  

Thank you all you have really made me feel better today - I wish you all the best and lots of   x x


----------



## dreamer86

Up early today again!!  woke up with cramps again and hardly any sleep just can't get comfortable laying on my back is also now painful 


Yesterday when putting my cyclogest in I notice everyday inside I am getting tighter and tighter and it's becoming harder to insert the cyclogest is the same for any one else getting a bit worried.


----------



## Danniilegs

Dreamer86 I am sooooo glad u just mentioned about the tightness I am too thinkin that it feels different down there much tighter-not sure if this is a side affect I may google to try and get some peace of mind
Will keep u posted


----------



## dreamer86

Danniilegs I tried googling yesterday found nothing  just feel like am going


----------



## Emnige

Millie123 - Congrats on being PUPO hun how are you feeling? xxx


----------



## millie123

oh  im only 2 days into 2ww 12 days and counting except for a bit of nausea and tiredness oh and i had tears watching the dog whisperer this am, im generally ok im trying gestone this cycle so this is new to me, i sure have a sore butt,  my partner is enjoying giving these injections a little too much. ha take care x and fingers crossed to us all xxxxx


----------



## Faithope

*dreamer* I found the first day after ET that trying to put my cyclogest in was near impossible-because they 'cleaned' my natural secretions away with a swab and it was painful to insert but its been fine since. As for tighter-I don't think so but hadn't really paid attention 

*Amily* Hi hun, hows you?xx

*Enmige* and how are you? xx

*crantra* I am glad I am not the only one! I have permanent erect nipples yet before all the TX they were innies unless 'excited'  so its all new to me, thank god for padded bra's 

AFM I have cramps on and off, my boobs are bigger with very sore nips (all the progesterones fault) and a sharp pin prick feeling in my MeMe  I am feeling really positive and trying not to read into anything I am feeling cos lets face it, after all thats been inserted in me in the last 2 months is enough to give anyone pains and pulls....

Big  to all ladies not mentioned xxxxxx


----------



## Emnige

I'm good thanks Faithope, just done my food shop which DP is unpacking whilst I'm sat on the sofa


----------



## Amily

Congrats on being PUPO, millie!  

Hi Faithope, all well here, thanks. Spent afternoon at school pottering about with admin so feel v virtuous. You can get so much done when no kids are about!! Funny to hear all your symptoms.   Had a look at my nips but don't have that symptom! I can offer a delightful spotty chest instead though! And strange bumps on my bottom. Gorgeous.


----------



## sally0582

Hi Everyone!!

Loz - I was just the same with AF pains and very emotional the day after and I'm pleased to say things are improving now. It's all the physical trauma of the EC that does it I think. I was told to ay down for 20 mins to relax - they said I could have got up it didn't effect stickiness! Try not to worry.  I'm drinking de-caf tea and coffee.

Bestbean  - have you heard anymore from your embryologist yet?

Amily - I hope your 3 embies are developing nicely ready to go back in the freezer

Fairy Dust - I'm in the same boat, had 5dt on 25th and clinic say to test on 7th when I know ladies on here that have hd 3dt after me and are testing before me! No fair!! I'm going to ring clinic to see if I can test on the 5th. I think it's just different clinics  

Dreamer - I've also had ICSI. I'm getting sore, heavy boobs, back pain and abdo cramps. Getting the same tight feeling you said about when I stand up too, it takes a while before I can walk comfortably. It must be the progesterone! 

Claire - I had similar pains on one side after EC but they seem to be more central now. I've no idea why thougth tbh!

Faithope -   at your pg story!

IVF Virgin - I love the jam sandwich analogy!!

Hi Emnige, Crantra, Shazkowalski, Jue Jue, Kirsty, Mille, Danni and everyone else I've not mentioned!

AFM - Just laid down for pessary and got a knock on the door after only 10 mins and DH was outside so had to amswer. It was Aunty and Uncle-in-law surprising us with their new car and insisted we went to look inside it!! Could feel the pessary slipping (very uncomfortable) and now wondering if I should put another one in as it all seems to have come out (sorry way TMI I know!!!!)


----------



## Amily

Hi Sally
Glad to hear things are improving. I am plodding along OK. Sadly our remaining embies did not make it to day 5 so no freezing. Yes, I'd pop another pessary in!


----------



## pixie9

Hi everyone,

Driving myself mad on the 2ww! I am on day 10 since my egg collection before ICSI and two embryo's transferred. After the transfer i felt really emotional and down, very hormonal for a couple of days. A bit more positive this week.

Symptoms are sore boobs, bloated tummy and cramps but i'm sure this is the cyclogest, but you never know!! Its so hard this waiting, i dream about it and its constantly on my mind assessing every little twinge. Aarggh!! I dread testing but am tempted to do it early.....oh dear   

I sleep on my tummy at night and have been but i am worried this may have affected it. Does anyone else sleep on their tummy?

Best wishes and postive thoughts to everyone


----------



## Amily

Pixie, you'll be fine on your tummy!! Yep, have all those cyclogest symptoms too!  

Yes, it's a hard old wait.       !!


----------



## gracieb

Hi all 

Would like to be added to August 2ww list due to test on 8th of august after having 3 5 day blasts transfered yesterday (wednesday).  
Bit of info me 37 Hubby 38 TTC for 3 years first icsi Feeling very crampy and bloated and very "emotional" i.e. a little  might have something to do with all those hormones coursing through my body. Good to read everyones experiences to date:  I think we all go through same thoughts and feelings at difference times

Be good to travel this journey with you all

G


----------



## dreamer86

Pixie I would avoid sleeping on your belly there was a scientific thing that they did which actually proved that sleeping on your belly is bad for us as it squashes all our organs and pushes them back on to the spine which then causes back problems. Obviously going through all this work to get pregnant I would not sleep on my belly even thou it's so hard  just avoid just in case. 


I ams till cramping and feeling very anctious all ready pick up the test and checked how early i can test  even thou i know it's soooooo early it's as if it is just calling me every time i enter the bathroom  

let's take it day by day and keep     

lots of   for all xxx


----------



## bestbean

Morning everyone

Welcome Gracie, hope everything starts to settle down a but, I think the cramping especially is noticeable early on, and Pixie, hope your doing ok, you've done well to be 10 days down already, not long now  

Sally, we got some great unexpected news from the embryologist, they said it would take about 10 days to let us know about our embies but they wrote yesterday and let us know that 2 little strong miracles have made it to the freezer, we are so chuffed!!

I was out yesterday at a meeting yesterday and think I overdid it a bit, managed to settle down quite late, about 7.30, after a 6.30 am start.  I didn't realise it but was quite sore when I eventually did sit down, my tummy felt tight and painful low down.  I'm working from home today so can chill a bit but have woken up with sore tummy again, it feels like AF cramming and I'm quite scared now    I'd done well until now and my   is really crumbling  ....


----------



## 2bamum

Hiya...

Okay to pop in?  

I have had IVF with own eggs. EC was on 22nd July (seems so long ago now!) and on 27th July they transferred two blastocysts. My OTD is on 10th August and am trying not to cheat and test before then!  

For the last two days have been resting....maybe a bit too much! But just want to do everything I possibly can to make this happen.

Good luck to all in the August 2WW...


----------



## loz_beds

hi all

I'm still really emotional and keep bursting out in tears...

On way to lake district with DP

Hope it relaxes us but    

Fight the negative, fight the negative.

Hope everyone is having better days.xxxxx


----------



## dreamer86

Hi everyone I am going  i was worried because i had soo much cramping and now am worried because I don't feel anything   

Stopped myself from testing  this morning as I know it is way too early. This is sooo hard!!

How is everyone else doing today? I am now 5dp5dt.


----------



## Amily

Hi everyone
Welcome, 2bamum!   Keep going with that resting! 
That's great news from the embryologist, bestbean!  Keep that    and put your feet up.

Are you still manageing to stay away from that test, dreamer!?

AFM, all OK here. Testing next Thursday...how can that be SOOOO far away!?   Stomach now has lovely purple areas from clexane.


----------



## shazkowalski

Morning all!

Dreamer- just bear in mind that the pessies cause loads of side effects, and you may have still been a little bit tender from EC, so don't worry too much hunni! xx

Bestbean- that is fantastic- way to go little embies! x

Loz-bed- it is perfectly normal hunni, all the drugs we pump into ourselves force us onto this rollercoaster emotional, just try and relax and enjoy spending time with your OH xx

Pixie- I wondered the exact same thing this morning, I don't sleep on my tummy, but this morning I sort of rolled over a bit far onto my tummy and then had a panic about it lol! You have to think that people that get pg naturally aren't anywhere near as careful as we are during the first few weeks, because they don't know they are pg- and come to no harm so don't worry too much!

Anyway hi to everyone in the madness!! I am off to meet my Mum for some lunch- trying to keep myself busy and still 8 days to go!!! 

Shaz xx


----------



## gracieb

Hi All

This thread makes me smile at myself and the highs ad lows i'm already experiencing......i know that may sound a little strange but every emotion i feel is mirrored in someone elses comment and so i always leave a little more reassured and feeling a little silly for over thinking 

I suppose our connection is that none of us knows whats going on with our bodies and the brain just wont SHUT UP!!!!!!!

Dreamer- exactly where you are now  was so concerned about cramping yesterday that i was convinced something was wrong... Hubby rang from work today to see how i was doing i said "i'm feeling great" he said "well thats great" i said "no you dont understand,, i feel good no cramps, not tired dont think this is good"  The poor chap  he dos'nt know what to say any more.  Had my intralipid infusion today so how that helps the little mites to feel at home.  Just wondering do i count the transfer day? or am i on day 2

caio for now

Gracieb


----------



## Emnige

Hi Gracieb - The day after ET is classed as day 1 xxx


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi girls, I am on day 7 after EC and I am feeling rubbish, absolutely shattered & feeling nauseous. Please say these are good signs or i am just falling to bits!


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi fairy_dust- am relieved that you said that I have been feeling a bit off too, shattered all of the time and a bit sicky, although haven't been sick. I have also had headaches, that I think are because feeling so tired! i am one day behind you. Not had this with either of the other two cycles.

Shaz xx


----------



## Fairy_Dust

oh good shaz - i am hoping this is a good sign then x


----------



## shazkowalski

God I hope so chick! xx


----------



## dreamer86

lol gracieb  same with my hubby he just gets confused    

I think it's nerves really the thought of not being pregnant is so daunting   

Shaz- hope you enjoyed lunch 

Emnige -Hi how you feeling?

Loz- don't feel down hun try to be positive, i say this to myself firts i know it's hard i   you get a BFP

2bamum- that is what i have been doing resting i have actually become housebound am afraid to leave the house i have officially lost it 

Amily- didn't do the test but was very close lol, let's hope tomorrow i don't fall into temptation.

Bestbean- get lots of rest hun  

danniilegs- you still feeling tight mine is getting more and more tight , did find some details it's supose to do with the cyclogest pessaries 

to everyone else hope you are well


----------



## Keepbelieving

Hi hopefull ladies.

I am due to test on the 5th August having just had 1st IUI treatment.

Wishin you all loads of success and hopefully Spring time next year bring loads of bouncing babies!!!

P.s, this 2ww business is awful......your comments/support would be really appreciated as don't really have anyone to talk to xx


----------



## dreamer86

hi keepbelieving   yes 2ww is awful!! i only have 1ww and it's driving me   so i feel for the 2ww girls.

let's   there will be lots of BFP's , you now have all of us to talk to


----------



## Emnige

Dreamer - Feeling ok thanks other than the diarreoh (still) those pesky pessaries I thought it had passed but nope back with avengance today lol sorry if TMI! How are you? x

Keepbelieving - Welcome to the thread. Your test date is the same as mine   I hope and   as well Spring time next year bring loads of bouncing babies!!!


----------



## shazkowalski

Dreamer- lunch was lovely thank you! Husbands naturally get confused lol!

emnige- Hope you feel better hunni

Keepbelieving- it is awful hunni and it doesn't get any better lol! But the girls on this site are fantastic!

Love Shaz xx


----------



## dreamer86

aww emnige   hope it stops.. Am not bad today no cramps or anything :/ just counting down now!!


----------



## Emnige

dreamer - thanks hun   not long until OTD now, i'm counting down the days also!


----------



## Keepbelieving

Aw thanks ladies. I think the thing that is hardest is every little twine or cramp as some are not what I'd normally associate with period cramps but then some are.

At the moment I have started getting the burning cramp you get when due on so am kinda feeling a bit low at the moment.  Although it is in my left side and the egg that was released was from my right so all very odd.

x


----------



## Keepbelieving

P.s to Emnige - I will be thinking of you on Friday then!! Let's hope we can sleep Thurs night Eeeek.

I have booked the day off work in case it is going to be an unhappy one


----------



## Emnige

I've booked the whole 2ww off and the week after test date as well! xxx


----------



## Amily

Welcome, keepbelieving! Yes, it is bad. It is awful wishing time away.
Good plans with your time off, ladies! I am dreading going to London for bloodtest next Thursday and kicking around for 4 and a half hours waiting for the result. I ahve to ring them then. How stressy will that be!! Wondering whether to do a First Response test that morning too, just so I have some idea and am not too hopeful (or...VERY hopeful!!  ) Not that 4 and a half hours is an unreasonable time at all - just a long time to wait given the circumstances!!


----------



## pixie9

Hi everyone,

Feeling down today, have cramps and generally feeling a premenstrual type mood. I am so worried its not worked. My family mean well and keep asking is there any news but i dont want to talk about it and feel like snapping. Its because i'm sending myself mad thinking about it all the time! I've got to work from tomorrow and will be working test week which is hard if its neg. Oh please let there be a miiracle and let my time come.


----------



## Keepbelieving

Hi Amily - oooh fingers crossed for Thursday then and I like you, think I would have to buy a test as I am too impatient. Be strogn though!!!! x

Hi to Pixie9 - aw hun don't feel sad. I too have been feeling the same. People keep saying that pregnancy is like period cramps too so I am trying to stay positive! I have been having cramps on and off and this afternoon have started to get burning cramps, which I usually get before a period.. the pesimist in me is thinking badly, but we have to stay strong xx


----------



## dreamer86

you won't believe this i was being so good about not testing. DH came home and asked me how soon can we test i said"3rd of august our test date.." he was like "just do it" meaning just test lol so much for being patient DH  is worse than me 


Might test tomorrow what do you all think 


Pixie hun stay positive i think your testing same day as me 3rd of august there is still time for a BFP will   for you


----------



## Keepbelieving

Lol Dreamer, trust the men to be impatient!!     If you do and it doesn't read what we all want - you have to be strong as it will most be too soon for the hormone to be present for a positive result!! I am really gonna try my best to wait until the 5th as if I do it early and it's a no, it will be too sad to cope with at work.  xx


----------



## gracieb

Ohh Dreamer still 5 days till offical test date that semms a lot! try get till monday put weekend testing off limits  Give all of you a chance to get the right result first time.  Its a long time negative girl better being a little  fior the weekend and seeing what you want on the test date.
lots of       

xxx


----------



## Kate Booth

Hi lady's I will be testing, or having period on 1st August after my 1st IUI xx


----------



## Keepbelieving

Hi Kate,

oooh, not long for you then hun!   being sent to you. 

How are you feeling inside? Do you feel any different to normal lead up to a period?

x x


----------



## dreamer86

thank you girls  needed to hear that!! i am going to be patient and just keep   DH will have to also just be patient


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi girls, 

I dont have natural periods so i have nothing to compare my body to at the moment  I'm just hoping my body is doing what its supposed to at the moment and accepting my little guy!


----------



## gracieb

I am the opposite fairydust, mine were so heavy and painful that nothing through this whole icsi has been worse than my regular cycle am on Glucofedge and elktroxin which ae helping but dont know whats natural and what is medically induced at this stage


----------



## shazkowalski

I think it is hard to tell regardless cos the pessies have so many effects, plus the aftermath of ec, it genuinely is so hard to tell


----------



## pixie9

Hi keepbelieving and Dreamer thankyou for your reassuring words it makes such a difference to talk to other girls who understand how it feels and are feeling the same! I think this is my protective mode kicking in, I must believe it can still happen! Yes Dreamer my test day is the 3rd but I'm working I feel I need to know on a day off which is Sunday! My DH doesn't think I should though!

Wishing you all positive thoughts and BFP's soon


----------



## Keepbelieving

Evening Pixie9.

Hmmm, I would say stay strong and wait until the 3rd as the pregnancy hormone may not be strong enough until then if you test too early it could be a negative, when it may actually be a pos but test too soon.

I know it's hard and us ladies are good at being impatient but as this is such an emotional thing for us all to go through, I would say try your best to wait hun. If it's not too lait, maybe look at booking the 3rd off work?? At least then if it's a negative you can have some time to yourself and if it's pos, you can celebrate!! 

Really wish you all the best!! Was it IUI you had??

x


----------



## 5403emma

ET following ICSI on 28th July.  Testing on 11th August.  It feels like we've had no end of treatment, Clomid, ICI, IVF and FET!  Fingers crossed this works


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome gracieb, 2bamum, keepbelieving, Kate Booth and 5403emma!!!!!


----------



## Faithope

Morning Ladies  

How are we all? Its lovely and       today   bout time!!

I still have cramping, sore boobs. I so want to test but won't  

How long do you need to stay laying down after inserting Cyclogest in front door? I had no mess from back door but with front even after laying down for 2 hrs, I still lose some   xxx


----------



## shazkowalski

faithope- I do the evening one literally before going to bed and obviously lie down for eight hours or so, and still end up losing some- so I don't think it is avoidable! In the morning I go back to bed for half hour or an hour after bobbing it in. i can feel the side effects thought (sore boobs etc) so it must be being absorbed if that makes sense! Don't test yet- it's too early lol  

shaz xx


----------



## Faithope

*shaz*  thats made me feel better and yep the boobies hurt so much!! I do mine at 8am and stay in bed, watching TV and get up an hr or so later. I do the same in the evening 

Has anyone done a test a day to see if the HCG has left your body? Ii did tests up until wednesday and the last one was hardly there. Haven't tested since


----------



## shazkowalski

i haven't tested to see chick, but I don't plan on testing really early so will assume that it has already left. My test day is the same as yours!

shaz xx


----------



## dreamer86

hi girls

I am starting to get a bit worried now, I am still very tight tighter than before was hard putting pessaries in yesterday are you all getting this or is just me   might call the nurse on monday just every time research there is nothing which is what is making me worried.


----------



## louby lou84

hi can i join u ladies please otd-3rd august FET louise xx good luck everyone


----------



## gracieb

Hi Dreamer - dont want to get too graphic  but how are u inserting    my nurse suggested squatting I dont think you should read too much into it try and not worry yourself but if it is still a concern for you on monday give a quick call cant do any harm


----------



## dreamer86

yeah i squat   it just feels weird    let's   it's nothing.


----------



## gracieb

Well Hi everyone  Hope we are all doing ok today. Lots of   

I'm fine today not much symptoms, no much cramping and only slightly sore boobs.  Three days since transfer of three 5 day blasts so means the little guys are 8 days old and hopefully have implanted.  Would love a cigarette and a glass of wine been off both for a while now but just got a real longing to sit in the sun in a beer garden somewhere with no worries but the hangover tomorrow.....remember the days girls 

Going to do nothing today and maybe head to cthe cinema tonight just for a change of scene anyone else any interesting plans could do with some suggestions


----------



## gracieb

call up so dreamer put your mmind at ease


----------



## dreamer86

yeah i think i will, 

this 2ww is driving me   who ever thought infertility could do that  

I have been in the house all week that i think am growing a phobia to outside world   going to push myself out of the house today...


----------



## gracieb

I think i will have to go out i have eaten everything in sight only furniture left


----------



## dreamer86

enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## BlueRed

all the waiting ladies ...do u all have pessaries?i was prescribed prontogest injections that's sooooo painful, plus the clexane 2xday, plus 1 aspirin, plus prednisolone in the morning.have not seen anyone under the same drugs.

is there anyone like this?how do u feel?

day 2 post transfer and not feel a thing, just the slightest cramping be4 ....sorry....pooping, but then nothing!

when i should expect something or when u start bleeding if the result is negative?after how many days?

this waiting is so hard........

fingers cross to all of us


----------



## gracieb

Hi Blue,

Im on pesseroes but its a doctor decision type thing, Im also on the steriods, an injection of innohep, electroxin and gluckophege (all spelt wrong i,m sure) I am day three of transfer dont feel much either a little tendering and a bit of cramping in the morning.  I am coming to terms with the fact that i wont know til it happens it is the toughest thing i think i have gone through in terms of surrendering what i cant control 

It is a tough tough time 

Hang on in there


----------



## BlueRed

thnk u gracieb....it's really hard ) (

u have so many other drugs.....we're all so different looks like

              for all of us


----------



## 2bamum

GracieB, I am also on day 3 of having 2 blasts. So looks like our little ones are the same age...  I will be following your posts to compare with my symptoms. At the moment i have been having minor cramps and thats it.....Gosh the 2ww is hard....

I too have been house bound, and it was only today that I ventured out to get some food!!


----------



## shazkowalski

Hiya! I had two three day old embies back in on Tuesday so still have a week to go. Got a bit of a crampy stomach today but sure it is the damn pessies! Anyone else having any symptoms etc heh

Shaz xx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Hi All,  

I would like to be added to the list please Pinkcat - first completed cylce after 1st ICSI resulted in OHSS, now on FET.  Test day is 12 Aug.  2 embryos painfully transferred, grade two but only 2 cell    

 to all.

Sarah Anne x


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi Sarah Anne and welcome! Everything crossed for you xxx

Shaz xx


----------



## gracieb

Hi 2bamum and Sarah,

Welcome sarah sorry to hear the transfer was painful hope you are a bit more relaxed and feeling ok now.  

2bamum we wil def do a bit of compare and contrast  Going over to mother in laws in a bit  REALLY dont want to they are all lovely people,  im am just feeling sooo anti social atm.
well better put on the brave face and get ready to answer a load of questions

Better get dressed first


----------



## Sarah Anne

Thanks Shaz and Gracie.  I am feeling a lot better now, although for some reason have a persistent mild pain in my abdomen.  I would be interested to hear about other's experiences of ET, as pain has not been mentioned in all the posts I have read and I am wondering how abnormal I am!  I had gas and air due to this being a regular problem for me anyway, but still found the whole thing excrutiating    Did anyone else have a problem with this??

Sarah


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi Sarah Anne I had horrendous pain for my second et but not for my first or third so I think sometimes it is just one of those things hun xx


----------



## Redkay75

Afternoon ladies,

Can I join you? I had ET this am of 2 x 5 day blasts and my OTD is 12th August, AF due on or around 10th (secret bit ...so chances are my will power won't last til 12th for testing cos I dont like surprises I'd rather have a slow lead in... last time I tested everyday of 2nd week of 2ww... ssshhh, don't tell the  ) I Have been keeping a vague eye on the thread since page one but it got so busy!  

Gracieb - I dream of cigarettes and cold beers or maybe a glass of red wine, mmmm . I haven't drank alchohol regularily for 2 years, have given up smoking, don't drink caffiene anymore. Last cycle I developed a nasty habit for Malteasters but they are not being sdold til next Easter so I will have to find a vice for this cycle.

BlueRed - Most peoples meds differ, I have Gestone injections and Prednisolone (wow they really stop you from sleeping if you take them later in the day!)

Shazkowalski - Did we suffer 2ww wait together in February/March? if so Hi again  

Emnige - Fancy seeing you here honey! hee hee how's it going? DP looking after you I hope! 

Hi to all else.

K


----------



## shazkowalski

Hiya red Kay. I do believe we did! Sorry to see you again in the circumstances :-( everything crossed for you this time Hun! Xxx


----------



## millie123

Hi blue red, i too am on the injections gestone you put them in your butt muscle, feel a bit sick but i had this with the pesseries before too, im on steroids and aspirin except for feeling sick and a bit dizzy its ok, i test on the 9th aug this is the longest 2ww ever however my clinic are doing a trial so all preg tests are now blood tests and its no longer 16 days its 14 which is slightly better for the sanity x take care x


----------



## loz_beds

Hey ladies, hope you're all enjoying the glorious sunshine!! 
Must say it's torcher being up in Lake district and can't sit and enjoy nice glass of wine. Hopefully it will be worth it!! 

Back to pessaries, I also had same problem last night and this morning
As in they sort of fell out half dissolved  
Am wondering what's the harm in using back passage? Is front way best? Its just I think I'm loosing most of it, eeeww, and I'm the oposite to some of you, I'm not experiencing tightness down below, quite the opposite (cring)

What do you reckon?

Feeling bit better today, less pains and slightly more positive. 5 full days to go!! Excited and nervous!!

Xx


----------



## Special Prayers

hi everyone, do you mind if i join you? this is my 1st ivf and had ec 28.7 14 follies, 10 eggs all icsi, 4 very good, 3 frosties and 1 et today, so exciting, now 2ww, otd 15.8......eeek!!!
lots of baby dust for us all xx


----------



## loz_beds

Hi special prayers

Welcome, good luck over the next two weeks!! This is also my first treatment.
X


----------



## 2bamum

lozbeds - I insert mine lying down. I then be sure to stay lying down for 30 minutes. I usually only have a small amount of discharge.


----------



## Special Prayers

thanks lozbeds, im just a week or so behind you, how are you finding your 2ww? i feel for you with the sunshine and glass of wine, felt similar but remind myself that it will all be worth it....
2bamum - i think i would go crazy indoors for 2w  - well done you for sticking at it, you picked a lovely sunny day for your trip outdoors today?

xx


----------



## Keepbelieving

Hi ladies.....I need positive vibes as am feeling burning/cramps today with twinging pain. Feel like my period is on it's way.
I am still using the suppositories and am due to test on Friday.

Am I on my own with feeling like the dreaded period is going to show??


----------



## Becky R

Hi everyone,

wow Ive been offline for a few days and Ive missed so much conversation and new people. Hi to everyone who and joined and congrats to those who have had EC and ET in the last few days. 

Ive have my ET on Monday, been on pessaries since last Friday (so 8 nights now) and I too am finding it an awful mess! But the nurse told me that would happen and if poss, do it before bed to avoid as much mess as possible. 
I cant remember who asked about down there feeling different but mine did last night, little tighter if that makes sense. (sorry for the graphics)  

I know we are all getting symptoms from the presseries but I was wondering how soon every ones started? Like I say I have been on them 8 nights now and I only started to get a funny tummy on Wed night (after 6 days) It was tickly, anxious type feeling. Then when I woke up yesterday, my boobs felt like they had been sledge hammered! They feel the same today, the tickley anxious feeling stopped last night but today at around 3pm I started getting a intermittent shotting stabby pain in my lower abdomen. Has anyone else had this? There was the tiniest bit of blood around 4.30 and I'm terrified AF is about to start. 
Anyone else has these symptoms?   

Sorry this is long, Ive had conversation withdrawl  

Good luck and big hugs to all!!  
xx xxx xx


----------



## Becky R

Hi Keep believing,

sorry i posted before I read your post. I too am testing Friday (terrified) and I have started feeling like my period is on its way.
Maybe its a good sign if we are both feeling it?  
Anyone else testing Friday feel like this?

Becky xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Loz beds - last cycle I used anal insertion of pessaries, it means you don't have to lay down after just squeeze the buttocks for 5 seconds afte insertion. I found it fine no discomfort and messiness as with vaginal insertion. I had a problem with some constipation but home made bean and veg soup every other day for lunch or lactulose laxative which is safe to take. 

Shazkowalski- indeed it's a shame to see you here again, you managed to fit in another cycle in between that's intense, I took DHEA for 4 months but it doubled my egg count and embryos went to blast this time so was worth it! Have you found it any different each time? 

Keepbelieving- as for PMA implantation can feel just like af cramps I had them last time when I got a BFP!   try to ignore any symptoms whether they be +ive or -ive as progesterone can cause all sorts of aches and pains! Keep thinking positive lady! 

K

K


----------



## Keepbelieving

Hi Becky & Redkay!!

Becky - exciting, sorry am getting behind with all the updates, what treatment did you have hun? Yes, I pray for us that it is a good thing  xx

Redkay - thank you for your words of encouragement. I have had cramps since basting last Friday 22nd but they have now turned into burning type of cramps rather than achey ones if that makes sense and also in both sides which I find odd   as the egg released was from the right side hmmm. I love how our bodies and minds play tricks on us!! 

Fingers crossed for us all! xxxxxx


----------



## loz_beds

2bamum, thanks, I have been laying down after inserting, maybe just not long enough.

Specialprayers, I had my ET on monday and on the way home I was totally stressed out and anxious it was awful. Since then I had bad cramps and awful mood swings, my poor DP bless him is being quite relaxed to help me relax.
The last few days have been really emotional and of course, its all you can think about, babies seem to be everywhere. I have had negative thoughts since ET. I think most people do as we all want a BFP of course but I think once embies are on board there really isn't anything we can do or not do to help them stick and grow.

I think its good to cry, let it out but soon after try and fine a way to giggle. My DP is very funny so he helos a lot.

Today I have not had cramps so much,but I don't feel worried. The worst thing is sore boobs, especially when I take my bra off they kill when released!!

But I do find I start to get period pains before my pessary is due, which makes me thiink its a BFN as the pessaries just delay the period. I'm told....

Keepbeleiving, chin up hun. We are testing on same day. Remember its the meds giving you the cramps. Try and relax. Is this also your first go?

X


----------



## Becky R

Keepbelieving - I had IVF, so EC on Fri 22nd (they got 4 mature ones) and ET on Mon 25th (Only 2 fertalised but both top quality 8 cell eggs so I had both put back.)  
How bout you? 

Yes think bodies defo are playing mind games with us. You would think with us feeding and clothing them they would be more grateful, how rude!   

B xxx


----------



## Keepbelieving

Hi Loz_beds,
oooh, another for Friday! yay.
Yes this is the first time for us hun. We have been trying for 2 trs and finally plucked up the courage to go to the GP in Feb and that's when we found out my DH has low motility. It was extremely low but since then we have worked on increasing the swimmers and he is nearly at a normal level so we had the choice to carry on naturally or go for IUI.

We decided to go IUI as my husband doesn't ideally want to be too muich older so hopefully we don;t have to wait too long......

xx


----------



## Keepbelieving

Hi Becky,

It all sounds so amazing what science can do and I apologise as I am just getting used to the fertility lingo but get the gist of what you have experienced! Bless you.

I agree, all the extra pampering they have been given, the least they could do is ensure they stick it out for us 

Hooe you are able to keep busy and stay + xxx

P.s, cramps are really burning the past hour right in the middle area too


----------



## Becky R

Hi Keepbelieving,

I took 2 weeks off work thinking my hubby and I could have a nice relaxing 2 weeks together (he was made redundant in March from the NHS) and typically he has been given a job and starts Monday, worst yet he has to go to London for 4 whole days for induction training (we live Newcastle) 
So my keep busy plans of cinema visits, picnics and cuddle time have been put right in their place   Fortunatly, he is home Thursda evening ready for blood preggo test on Friday, think I might of passed out if I'd of had to do it alone!!  

How bout you? Any plans?

Sending    xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi girls 

I wonder if I can join you please. I had ET today with 2x blasts both good grades... I must be mad going for two but it's took us 3 cycles to get this far so we're giving our 3rd self funded cycle our absolute everything. 

Due to having 5dt my OTD is 10th August.. I'm terrified, scared and overwelmed all rolled into 1.

Look forward to meeting you all

xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Pinkcat can you add me to your lovely list..

Fairy-Dust.. Haa haa haa we're testing on the same day afterall!! 

xx


----------



## vickB

Hi, 

This is my first round of IVF with ICSI. I had my ET on 23rd August and I'm due to test on 4 August  . I had two Grade 1 - 2 embies put back on day 3 - good luck to everyone - this wait is soooo hard! Last week I had pre-menstrual period type cramps and sore boobs and today these feelings have disappeared!! I wonder why? Is anyone else experiencing the same thing? Am also really tired. I told myself I wouldn't symptom-spot as it is hard to tell what is the progesterone and what could be early preggy symptoms!


----------



## itonlytakes1

Hi ladies    

Can i join?? i had my ET on weds. Had to have SET because it was an NHS cycle. Testing date is 12th August. Goin to get an ealry night, at least when im asleep i cant symptom spot!! catch up with you all later.

Gemma xxx


----------



## shazkowalski

Redkay- The second cycle our embies were better quality than the first and this time they were better quality than the second if that makes sense! Have also had different side effects to the pessies each time heh! Glad that things are going well for you so far hunni! Hopefully this will be both of our turns!!

Shaz xx


----------



## Cookies &amp; Cats

Hi everyone, 

My OTD is 3rd August but since 29th July i can see a second Faint line on HPTs on a morning  .I am due on Tomorow and dont have my normal awful mood swings yet? Also my (.)(.) feel like they are turning plastic and very sensitive to cold! 

Has it worked or is it too early to be sure??

Has anyone had a faint second line and then not had a BFP on OTD before??


----------



## katreekingsbury

Hi! I'm testing on 9th august, having ICSI treatment.

Sending all my good luck wishes to all you ladies who have endured this process! We will be mummys... Just keep pushing through! 

Good Luck to you all


----------



## Yorkshire Two

Hi ladies,

I thought I would join you as, although I have tested today, my second test is next Sunday, which is technically August!!!!  Hope you don't mind 

I did 2 tests this morning and got the BFP I have been longing for!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am stunned and speechless, and now really scared lol!!!!!!  I can't believe something good has finally happened after a really crappy year (my fertility treatment was postponed last Sept as they removed my ovary and what turned out to be a malignant tumour, I was put at risk for redundancy in October 2010 which was only lifted in June, and then my darling mum died in January, very suddenly and totally unexpectedly (meningitis)).  

I guess good things do happen sometimes  

Good luck to all of you who are testing over the next few weeks.  Stay positive, look after yourselves and believe it can happen  

Yorkshire Two xxxxxx


----------



## Keepbelieving

Good morning ladies!

I have just read so many posts about testing ealry....please please be aware that if you are having treatment where ovulation is induced or haveing to take the hormone pessaries after, this can give a false BFP if a test is taken too early. This is what a few specialists have advised and I just want to make you aware of what they have said and also what i have read as I couldn't think of anything worse if anyone doesn't end up with the result they loooong for after the 2ww.

I pray that all those that have already tested early do continue to have a BFP right through the 2ww and the due date of the AF. 

All our dreams, can and will come true but please if you can, wait until the date given to do the tests.

love you all and the sun is shining for us!!!


----------



## gracieb

morning all,

Well day four.. lying on the sofa while hubby does a bit of house work   this process has its plus sides  feel good today but just have this strong sense that i am not pregnant just wondering how you can gauge when your af woulld be due my system is so all over the place that i couldnt put a date on it for love or money.

How is everyone else doing today ?


----------



## Redkay75

Cookies&cats and Yorkshiretwo - congrats on your  ! Whoop whoop keep testing just in case but enjoy them. The hcg from the trigger leaves your system after about 10 days so if you are that close to OTD I'd hope that your are safe! Well done!   fingers crossed for the rest of us now!

Shazkowalski - fingers crossed it's our time indeed    I feel so much calmer about the whole thing this time, to be expected really as its not the unknown, but I fully expect to go relatively insane during the 2ww   How was it for you last time?

K


----------



## Flash123

Hi everyone , hope u don't mind if I jump on board.

On thurs 28th we have 2 day 3 grade 1 perfect 8 cells transferred (@ivf wales).  This was our 2nd fresh cycle but our 4 Th transfer. We have thrown everything at this one including intralipids  (@crmw), steroids, aspirin, clexane and gestone. Can't say we haven't tried lol

Today it is 3 dp3 dt and since et I have tried to do as little as possible but it is sending my completely round the bend. I really don't know what would be more detrimental to the embryos - some exertion or  the anxiety and madness that is possessing their mother lol

Take care everyone


----------



## Keepbelieving

Hi again ladies,

Just wondering - out of interst really, how many people managed to get treatment on the NHS as my husband and I were told we did not meet the criteria and have had to fork out lots of ££ to go private.

I am very much into stats & figures so would be interested to know


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi keep believing 

Our PCT stopped all funding August last year, so we had to go private, had no choice  

FD x x x


----------



## dreamer86

Goodmorning ladies

 to all the new girls and welcome  

well i had some spotting yesterday hope that it's a good sign and not a sign of AF, but am still very tight so will be calling the nurse tomorrow as it just does not seem right 

temptation still there to test how is everyone copin any one caved in yet  

We were put on the list for the NHS but we ended up self funding but still with the nhs on their transport service and it has worked out cheaper.


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi dreamer  I'm glad the nurse is seeing you tomorrow and helps you out x x x 
You should be at the stage of implantation, so spotting will hopefully be a good sign 

i kinda caved this morning (again!) knew it wouldn't show anything, but it didn't get me down  

FD x x x


----------



## dreamer86

fairy dust I nearly caved too, I might test tomorrow I will be 7dp5dt which is 11dpo.

It is early so say positive you still have time for a BFP


----------



## P Babe

Dear all  New to this so bear with me.  Had FET of one embryo on Tuesday 26 so the wait has begun.  Have had pains down below and on my left hand side of upper belly, but no sore nipples so just waiting.  Trying to fill my days/nights in but it is hard. 

Good luck to all xx


----------



## dreamer86

welcome P babe


----------



## shazkowalski

Welcome P babe!

Shaz xx


----------



## almo

Hi ladies!...

Hope you are all having a lovely Sunday!.... 
Just found a wonderful thread that some of you may be interested in.....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

I've been obsessing about symptoms... and this thread was wonderful at putting my mind at ease..... 
Goes to show... symptoms or no symptoms.... we are all still in the game until the test day! 

Good luck to all testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## 2bamum

FairyDust - Naughty, Naughty on testing, I have lasted longer than you and haven't caved in yet   but I think thats only because the pharmacy is shut today, so cant buy any sticks   

YorkshireTwo - what a horrible year that you have had!  Congratulations on the BFP, and am wishing you the best

Well, its day four for me. No symptoms apart from cramps down below. Im wondering how much longer I can last before I take the test. I would like to last at least until Saturday.

Good luck to all with their 2ww, Ec's and ET's!!!


----------



## Faithope

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268566.0


----------



## Emnige

Faithope - Oh hunny, I can totally understand the temptation to test early because we are so tempted as well even though OTD isn't for another 5 days. Take no notice of the test as it is still early to test and your HCG levels may not be high enough yet. Try not to feel bad and I know it's hard but keep believing   xxx


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

Hello Ladies.

As "OUR"" month starts I just want to say a huge GOOD LUCK to all of us!!

Hoping and praying we all get our BFPs.

LOL

XX


----------



## Amily

I'll second that, IVF virgin!
 to us all and loads of         

I see people have been naughty. Faithope....don't despair. You tested too early, hun!

Keep up the      Fairy Dust!

Hello and welcome along, p babe

Howany days is Saturday, 2bamum? Sorry, am in reply mode and can't see your signature now.

AFM, no testing has taken place, promise! OTD on Thursday and am dreading hanging around in London and having to rin up and (thinking gloomily   ) get a negative then get the train home. Keep trying to think positive but keep thinking it is more likely to be unsuccessful than successful.... Sorry, trying to snap out of it! Got a kick in the teeth today as DH's best man at our wedding and his wife have just announced they're expecting baby number 3. DH told him earlier about our fertility problems and don't feel comfortable he and his wife know anyway and now it feels worse.


Keep believing, we have been lucky and have had IVF and FET funded. We have one more FET transfer funded. Our PCT stopped doing it a few months ago though I think they may be doing some again.


----------



## Flash123

Keep believing, lucky to say nhs.

We are in south wales. Our first cycle was nhs along with the following fet. That went horrendously wrong and they gave us another free fet.  Must have been bad lol !!!!!!

Then we were called for our second nhs cycle and told the wait was 9 months.

We decided in the meantime we would cycle privately (we were already doing private immunes) we have started meds and were phoned by our nhs clinic and told they had funding that had to be used by the end of the financial year so could we start the following week. At the appt dh walked out, I thought he was upset because things were going our way. When he came back into the room, I caringly put my arm around him and asked if he was ok. He 
looked at me as though I was daft and said "yeh, I was cancelling the loan. If I do it today I don't have to pay an admin charge" lol

Unfortunately that cycle had to cancelled because of other issues (long story ) but everything happens for a reason and perhaps that reason is because now is our time.

Xx


----------



## crantra

Hello to everyone!!

Haven't been on line for a few days and have missed quite a bit by the look of it!! Hi to all new members..

Well it's about half way for me now, should be testing on Saturday and going to do my best not to do it early as much as I am tempted 

Only concern is that since yesterday have been getting pretty bad hot flushes which doesn't seen to be a side effect of the pessaries from what I've read, in my normal cycle I tend to get these just before AF so am now paranoid everytime I go to the loo  

Anyone else been getting flushes and can put my mind at rest??

  to those testing tomorrow x x x


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi Crantra- i have not been getting flushes but I have had tummy ache, just like I get when AF is due so am a bit worried now :-( my test day is also 6th, not sure I will last until then!

Shaz xx


----------



## Faithope

*shazkowalski* I have AF type cramping- have had it since ET, is easing up abit. I read on an old thread that it can either be the progesterone or can be embie implanting   thats it for us  

*crantra*  for the flushes-I didn't have any of these the whole TX cycle-everyone is different 

*Amily* I am so stupid  you leave HPT in the nearest 100 miles of me and I have to pee on it!!  how do you feel? xx

*LizG*  regarding the loan thing 

*Emnige*  thanks hun, DH has sensabily hidden the other 4 tests so thats me done til saturday  I am getting my pma back thanks to you ladies xx

Trust me to be the silly one


----------



## lulu588

Hi girls,

I had my transfer of 2 embies on 27th July and my testing will be on 10th August..
Decided not to think too much about it, so in case of unsuccesfull result , we not get too stressed and upset.

Today is the 4th day after transfer, and i already had lower left belly pains this morning.. anxious if this means that smth going wrong with embies((((

Good luck to everybody 

x


----------



## loz_beds

I am too getting that dull, hot, burning pain like period is due anytime, it's driving my   and i'm getting so stressed out with everyone and everything. I feel angry and upset all the time. Petty it may seem but that's how it is.

on top i am going back to work tomorrow and know what's coming - a ton of work and problems after being off for a week

i just want a BFP but finding it hard to think


----------



## crantra

loz_beds - I know exactly what you mean it's so hard to keep a positive outlook and keep your mind occupied, it's not petty at all, I am sure we all feel the same at certain times.

In my first IVF cycle I had a high pressured managerial role and trying to juggle that and the treatment was a nightmare so I really do sympathise with you, my company made cut backs and in June gave the option of voluntary redundancy, knowing I was about to start my second round, I jumped at it and it's the best thing I ever did, ok so I'm still a bit stressed about the fact that the money is going to run out soon but what we are going through is so much more important!!

I know it's hard but it's just work and if next week you start to feel too stressed - don't go in...you need to look after yourself 

lots of   to you


----------



## loz_beds

Thanks Crantra, that's sweet

I know, I might not go in if it's too much. But I am trying to think "I can only do one thing at a time"
I also have a high responsibility role, although I am not paid to reflect that but working for a small company (8 people 5 mil turnover) I am lumbered with alot, it's a real hire and fire place and I too wish he would fire me. My boss is "Alan" so I often imagine the words "Laura - you're fired" and my reply would be "Thanks Lord Sugar" lol
New starter tomorrow too...anyhow, I promised myself a nice chilled evening with my dogs and hubby on sofa - we just got back from the lakes which was gorgeous.

That's a worry of mine too, if this doesn't work how on earth will we afford the next cycle

I also keep imagining how I will tell people it's a negative and actually picturing myself doing it word for word, rather than imagining how it will feel if it's a   and how good it will be to tell people it's worked. Suppose that's normal too.

I go to my clinic for blood test on Friday and then have to wait 4-5 hrs for a phone call - that will be torture!! I think someone else is in the sameboat on Friday too - going to London for a result... will be thinking of you too!! (sorry can't remember your name and can't see below)

Please, let's all have a good few days and hope we all have PMA
Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow


----------



## loz_beds

Amily - it's you that's going to London for a blood test then hang around on a phone call
I just wanted to ask you - are you going to do a HPT in the morning before you leave?
I'm tempted but if it's a negative, how will that leave things for the blood test?


----------



## crantra

Laura   on the 'Lord Sugar' bit  

I also dread the negative result and you play it through in your mind how you will tell people but yer think that's normal too...it not then we are both   together!

I wasn't offered a blood test at my clinic just told to do a Home test, seems all places are different but I would assume they would follow up with a blood test should it be a positive.

The 4-5 hour wait will be torture I am sure but you will get through it 

Tracy x


----------



## Faithope

I have heart burn so just googled it-another progesterone side effect   I had heart burn in early pregnancy with my DS 13yrs ago, only at the very beginning, nothing in later pregnancy which I thought was odd, all them yrs ago before I had google, but now I know it was because of the progesterone   at least I know the cyclogest is working


----------



## Emnige

Just a quickie from me to wish everyone who is testing tomorrow lots and lots of luck


----------



## Redkay75

Good luck Symanthaw and daysleeper for testing tomorrow!


----------



## shazkowalski

Best of luck for anyone in for EC/ET tomorrow and anyone testing!!

Shaz xx


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome louby lou84, Sarah Anne, Redkay75, Special Prayers, hbkmorris, VickB, itonlytakes1, katreekingsbury, Yorkshire Two, LizG, P Babe (what is your OTD?) and lulu588!!!!!

Hope I havn't made any mistakes on the list , just shout if anything needs changing and I'll update asap.

Best of luck everyone


----------



## Amily

Welcome to everyone new!
loz beds
It's me but I am doing it on Thursday. You must be reading my mind...that is exactly what I have been pondering. Not sure. Am playing out all the scenarios. Of course, test and BFP would be a much nicer journey and wait. test and BFN would be bad and make it all seem a bit pointless but would cling to faint hope, just in case. Or not to pee stick test and wait. Don't know!! Have not bought a test yet.

Best of luck to anyone testing tomorrow!!

  to those ladies with symptoms that are worrying them.   they are good signs!   
I don't really have anything yet. Heavy feeling particularly if not sitting down but think that is the progesterone. Have been warmer than usual too (not really flushes though faithope, not same as I had when Downregging. Are yours like downregging?)

Had a dream last night I got a BFN. Will someone tell my subconscious to    up!?


----------



## gracieb

Hi All found this online re: cyclogest Less serious side effects may include:


mild nausea, diarrhea, bloating, stomach cramps;
dizziness, spinning sensation;
hot flashes;
mild headache;
joint pain;
breast pain or tenderness;
cough;
acne or increased hair growth;
changes in weight; or
vaginal itching, dryness, or discharge.

Hope it helps alay some fears as we move into our month of August


----------



## dreamer86

wow this thread has been busy!! lots of    for those testing tomorrow hope you all get   

I am going to try and be string and hold out on testing, not long now so will try be patient


----------



## Keepbelieving

Hi laides,

thanks for the replies to the question of whether you have had to pay for treatment. Proves very interesting reading and I really would love to know how they make their decisions 

I would like to echo the ladies' comments prior in wishing those testing tomorrow and the next few days, all the very best of luck!!!

It would be lovely for us all on our 2ww thread to have happy endings.  

Please post whether you get a BFP as it would be lovely to celebrate with you!! 

Lots of   and   being sent your way tonight for a restfull sleep (easier said than done I am sure) and I look forward to seeing lots of happy endings 

xxxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Keep believing- just to add to your list, this is our 2nd private cycle we are on the nhs waiting list but it stands at about 18 months and with my prematurely aging ovaries we don't have the time and patience to wait also we are both over bmi of 30 so need a lot of work to be within their constraints. Luckily my parents are in a position to fund a number of cycles, bank of Mum and Dad! K


----------



## katreekingsbury

GOODLUCK to all ladies testing in the morning! 
My thoughts and preys are with you! 


----------



## loz_beds

Is anyone having period pains, real burning pain ache, I just know I'm due to come on, I can fell it's

I thought I was having them before but now it really feels like period.


----------



## Hbkmorris

Loz_beds.. So many ladies have AF pains whilst on 2ww and this is down to the cyclogest your taking so try not to panic.. Easier said than done I know!!! When is your OTD? x  

katreekingsbury.. Hello, how are you? x   

Redkay75.. DP & I don't fit criteria and I too have a BMI of over 30 so we have funded all our cycles.. doesn't seem fair does it when we have paid all our taxes and national insurance!! Thanks to my mom & dad this is our final shot as the pots empty now!! I see you to have two blasts transferred.. Me too.. I was a bit worried about a few things as I feel no symptom what so every i'm stressing already and I only had the two blasts put back in on Saturday    x

Keepbelieving.. The PCT guidlines in West Midlands are quite strict, they only fund one cycle if you fit the criteria which is so strict it's silly. Whomever is lucky enough to live somewhere where they get 3 funded cylcles with not much of a criteria to adhere too KNOCK YOUSELF OUT.. ALL MOVE THERE!!    Your all very lucky and make the most of your PCT. When I tried to fight my PCT I was hit with so many brick walls due to Brum spending all it's money elsewhere in particulally with a new Queen Elizabeth hospital and I'm sure in 6 months they'll suspend all IVF cycles as they won't have any money left. Hope your ok anyway x

dreamer86.. Be strong it's worth holding on.. Whens your OTD? x   

gracieb.. Fab list.. thank you.. I have a few of those but not many unlike last time I had every symptom possible    x

Amily.. I have those dreams too.. More than ever now I'm PUPO'd.. Try the visulisation process.. Everytime I go to bed now I spend 5 mins and I actuall have nice dreams now!! God bless you keep    x

pinkcat.. Hi thank you for my welcome, my OTD day is 10th August. Hope your well x

shazkowalski.. Hi there, How are you doing? x

Oh no my battery's about to die on laptop so I will get back to all the other later.

AFM I feel nothing! I had my 2x blasts transferred on Saturday morning and I feel nothing.. I have slight sore (.)(.) but that's the pesseries. Not really that bloated so that's just FAT! no other pains. bizarre as last time I had loads.. mmmmh x


----------



## Bubbles80

I'm due to test on 12th


----------



## Nettie79

Good Morning all

Sorry for my lack of contact seems to have been one of those weeks! Went for tracking scan last monday and there was 2 large follicles so had my trigger injection the same day.  Which means that my cycle will be shorter and makes my OTD Monday 8th August so halfway through the 2ww... off to the drs in a bit as got a really sore back right near my kidneys so want to check I not got a urine infection     Hoping you are all ok... congratualations to any BFP I have missed and love to all with BFN and to all those yet to test come on girls lets make Aug a cracking month!


----------



## Keepbelieving

loz_beds said:


> Is anyone having period pains, real burning pain ache, I just know I'm due to come on, I can fell it's
> 
> I thought I was having them before but now it really feels like period.


Hi Loz-Beds, you are due to test with me on Friday and please rest assured since basting, I have had cramps and on Friday/Sat they turned to the burning period type cramp  ALTHOUGH, my right side feels like I am pulling the muscles all the time and I have read that it is a strong preg sign so fingers crossed we will be fine...   

Stay strong and as per my name 'keep believing' hun as the sysmptons can be the same as preggers ones!!   

ROLL ON FRIDAY 

xx


----------



## loz_beds

Thanks keepbelieving. I will try...  

Yes I'm testing friday too... Not long now


----------



## Keepbelieving

Indeed, and in some ways I feel like time will drag but I have a few things booked to try and keep me preoccupied and of course we have the lovely ladies on this site to help get us through  

You going to wait until Friday to test


----------



## Fairy_Dust

morning girls, can you have no symptoms whatsoever and still get a BFP? I am concerned that Super 8 has gone already


----------



## loz_beds

Yes I am going to wait. I'm going for blood on friday but told to wait to do home test on sunday although im tempted to do a home test friday morning before I go in....

Will ypu test early? I dont think you should


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi Loz, 

our EC & ET's were on the same day, but MFS has given me test date of 10th August!!!!  I may bring this unofficially forward to the weekend...

Have you had any twinges or any signs 

FD x x x


----------



## Emnige

Fairydust - I've had no real symptoms to report so am taking this as a good sign. I did have some cramping toward the end of last week so  that was implantation and also have a raised temperature but this could also be down to the cyclogest. This link might give you some reassurance, I found it did xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=266209.0

Babydust to all......


----------



## Amily

Fairy dust and Emnige - me too  - we certainly can! That's a great link, Emnige! Seems everyone is different. Don't give up hope loz beds....lots of ladies report AF pains then BFP, I have read. Have you decided whether to do peestick test before going for bloods....am still dithering   

  to us all. Friday looks like it will be a busy day so    it is excellent news for all! And Thursday for me, I hope!


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Thanks Emnige  How are you feeling, not long to go for you now?? x x x


----------



## Emnige

Yeah i'm feeling ok thanks. My consultant did say our official test date is August 5th but we could test August 2nd if we wanted to me and dp are going to test tomorrow....we just need to know now! Going to buy a twin pack of 1st response today


----------



## Fairy_Dust

ooooh, how exciting!!! 

It's very quiet on here with the ladies who are testing earlier on in August, hope they are all ok and will report back with news of BFP's  x x x


----------



## Emnige

I know!!!

It is quiet on here,   that those testing today get their BFP's also xxxx


----------



## dreamer86

hi girls  

Well trying to get through to my nurse, all this time i thought it was just my vagina tightening (sorry for being so open) but yesterday night when i went to put my pessaries i could only just over half of my finger in as you can imagine it was awkward putting two pessaries but it's actually my cervix it's very low   I don't know what this means so will keep trying the nurses.

Am afraid if i continue taking the pessaries it will all come out   but I know I need them. 

I have not tested just thought it would be silly of me to test now but very tempted.

Is any one else's cervix low?


----------



## Sarah Anne

Happy August to everyone - lets hope it is one for all of us     

I agree, it is quiet - I came on to see if there were any BFPs from the first of us to test.  Hope there are.

I have only been on the pessaries since Weds, and not had a great deal of side effects yet, but sounds like I may be developing a few this week, oh joy!

Dreamer86 are you not able to use the back way instead?  Hope your nurse is able to reassure you soon  

Sarah Anne


----------



## crantra

Gracieb - Thanks for your post on symptoms, I didn't find the hot flashes anywhere so now feel a bit better and am covered in spots to so I think I must have now had every symptom there is which is odd as last time didn't have any! 

It's not until I have been reading through that I realised that I am actually one of the 'lucky' ones who in my neck of the woods they still offer 3 NHS cycles and the criteria seems to be just based on age although I think BMI as well but we must have been ok I guess... I actually feel bad posting this but I had no idea other areas were so different, it really doesn't seem fair at all as we all pay our taxes and contributions  

Still feel like AF is gonna start at any time but am keeping busy to try and not think about it


----------



## Sarah Anne

Crantra, what area are you in?  I wondered where the areas that offer the full three are, and if they are few and far between.  When I found out I woulldn't naturally conceive, my first thoughts included moving to an area that offers three!  I live in Kent and they offer two, but not sure of the criteria beyond no previous children and there's an age limit too.


----------



## crantra

Sarah Anne - I live in Suffolk so I use the Bourn Hall Clinic in Colchester / Cambridge


----------



## Kirsty1

Hi good luck to everyone testing in August!! fingers crossed and lots of positive thoughts for lots of BFP's


----------



## BlueRed

hi again

anyone on prontogest?my back is just killing me, i can't even move from pain, it feels like i walk with a blade in my back.

to top it up i also have terrible headaches today

plus i saw some white discharge on my undies yesterday and a bit this morning after wiping.anyone knows what it can mean?pls?thnks

day 4pet today by the way.


----------



## loz_beds

Hi bluered, I have bad headache today but think its the weather...

I'm convinced my period is about to arrive, do the pessaries delay our period? I think they are covering it up as I'm having pains now and again but not constant


----------



## bestbean

HI Everyone!!

Ive missed a few days and this thread has been really busy, I was trying to remember all the new joiners, but I'm afraid Ive failed, but hi everyone, lovely to see such a busy thread. and the best of luck to us all,   this is a successful August

There seems to be a lot of AF pain and I'm also suffering, the only thing I can add to the   is that my friend told me last night that she continued to have AF pain at here due period times, for many months into her 2 successful natural pregnancies, so it seems like Aunt Flo is going to be around, in pain at least to most people, even if they don't have stupid progesterone to contend with!!  I think the best advice is keep your mind busy with something else, nice and chilled and don't focus on negativity     

Becky R and Dreamer, I saw that you'd had little bleeds,   that these are good signs of implantation 

It would also seem that there are a lot naughty early testers    .  Redkay, you sound like last cycle you were a serial tester  

Faithope, I'm sorry you got a shock, I   that you'll get a great result on your official day!

I know Ive missed loads but I just wanted to finally say      to Yorkshire 2, it sounds as if your past year has been unbelievably awful  . I   that this year will be great for you


----------



## dreamer86

Okay have spoken to the doctor and they have told me to start putting the pessaries rectally  in the mean time and on Wednesday my blood test day They are going to check me internally.

Let's hope this is good for me   please   for me not long to go now

where are all the 1st of August Testers


----------



## BlueRed

loz_bedz i'm not on pessaries , i'm on prontogest which absolutely have destroyed my back i cant stand, walk or sit, i actually cry from the pain.i also   that if the af is coming to be coming soon as i cant stand the pain so if no af at least i know why i suffer for.

but the headeaches.....i'm indoors and its so horrible today...not from the crying as it started early in the morning be4 i broke down from the pain.

day4 pet of a 6 day et, my last perriod came on the 2nd of july but my af is usually not regular so don't know if i'm late or if its due or not.

my blood test is this sunday and usually my af comes on a weekend.....funny, right?!wonder who would be first  

good luck to all of us and


----------



## bestbean

Good luck Dreamer, perhaps your cervix is swollen from the ET??  Hope they find its nothing nasty  

Ive been   from the start, not pleasant but tidier I think


----------



## gracieb

Hi All 

Happy August... never been a month i had much interest in, always take holidays in early sept so August is a month I just try and get through....looks like nothing will change there so 

Dreamer - glad you got through to nurse i am a bit swollen there now and have a little bit of white discharge i get thrush quite easily so fiure the pesseries are creating a few more side effects. Let me know what your nurse says.

Well now that August has finally arrived hope we have lots of   results.  I am pretty symptom free atm except for a bit of bloating but acually think thats my ovaries doc said it could take three weeks for the swelling to subside after Ec.

Started to talk to hubby about give it another go ..... i know that not very positive , but , feel I have to start laying the ground a little for this not working out.

Loz Beds- I hope you are doing ok i can fel your worrry and want to send you   

Well girls "its the final countdown" do da do do

    for us all

Gracie


----------



## dreamer86

bestbean said:


> Good luck Dreamer, perhaps your cervix is swollen from the ET?? Hope they find its nothing nasty
> 
> Ive been  from the start, not pleasant but tidier I think


lol I am so scared of doing it  but have no choice now!

Gracieb will let you know what she says Wednesday,not long now and we have been very good with not testing lots positive thinking and lets    for lots of


----------



## Amily

Loz beds
I ahve been putting the pessaries 'up the back' all this time and it's fine! They stay in much better. Just use a little KY jelly if you find it tricky. I got thrush last time I put them up the front and that was horrible.

Blue red, sorry you're in so much pain. That sounds awful.   

I am an Aug tester, dreamer...due to test on Thursday. Dreading it because I will be off to London for a bloodtest then hanging about waiting to ring them after 4.5 hours to hear the result.


----------



## gracieb

I loe the bum smiley iy make me crack up

Amily are you going to do your own test before the blood? I think i would be tempted.  Are you going to london on your own? if not, could you book a nice restarant for a long lunch or an eraly dinner? if you go round the shops 4.5 hours would never be enough time


----------



## Amily

gracieb
That is a very good question! I am dithering. Part of me would like to know and t would be fab if I got a BFP, but part of me wants to wait. NOT sure!!   Going by myself as DH will be away with work.   Yes, will be hitting the shops I think and having a few cups of tea....caffeine free!


----------



## BlueRed

anyone has hot flushes? day 4 pet and its 2nd day i have them.any ideas why?is it normal?


----------



## Amily

Bluered
Are you on cyclogest pessaries or similar? Hot flushes are included in the side effects.


----------



## Hbkmorris

dreamer86 said:


> hi girls
> 
> Well trying to get through to my nurse, all this time i thought it was just my vagina tightening (sorry for being so open) but yesterday night when i went to put my pessaries i could only just over half of my finger in as you can imagine it was awkward putting two pessaries but it's actually my cervix it's very low  I don't know what this means so will keep trying the nurses.
> 
> Am afraid if i continue taking the pessaries it will all come out  but I know I need them.
> 
> I have not tested just thought it would be silly of me to test now but very tempted.
> 
> Is any one else's cervix low?


Hi Dream.. sorry I can't help with your prob OUCH!!! my legs crossed very tightly when I read your post!!

I just wanted to ask I note you to had two blasts transfer and just wondered if you had any symptoms? Any pains, twinges? I've absolute nothing which is the complete opposite to my other cycle! I'm now wondering if last time with a day 3 transfer if the pain was from EC and I wasn't sign spotting!! Most strange I fell like it's all gone pear shaped and it's only been day 3 after ET!!

xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

dreamer86 said:


> bestbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Dreamer, perhaps your cervix is swollen from the ET?? Hope they find its nothing nasty
> 
> Ive been  from the start, not pleasant but tidier I think
> 
> 
> 
> lol I am so scared of doing it  but have no choice now!
> 
> Gracieb will let you know what she says Wednesday,not long now and we have been very good with not testing lots positive thinking and lets    for lots of
Click to expand...

I too go with the back door as the mess in the other end is horrid and that doesn't happen with back door! My consultant told me that putting them in the back door means they dissolve quicker! x


----------



## BlueRed

Amily....no, i'm on injections on Prontogest.do u reckon its because of this  then?


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi girls hope the rest of you are ok. 
I'm really keeping my every toe & finger crossed for you and hope that we have lots of BFP this month!

AFM well I've no symptoms at all.. NOTHING. which is the complete opposite to last time! I'm worried and I'm only had transfer on Saturday! Arrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Anyhow I'm off to cook my poorly daddy his tea as my moms out for the day.. Men who can't cook.. or more so won't cook!!   
xx


----------



## Amily

Yes, bluered. It can be a result of progesterone. By the way, I have read postings in the past from a good few ladies with AF cramps who got a BFP! Stay positive!


----------



## BlueRed

thank you Amily u put my mind at rest


----------



## 2bamum

Somebody stop me ...Im caving in and reaching for the preggie test.....


----------



## dreamer86

awww 2bmum    NOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## 2bamum

Nothing...not even a faint line.

Im at day five of a 5 day transfer. It may be too soon.


----------



## Emnige

2bamum - I think it is way too soon to test, from what i've read 9days past transfer is when there should be enough HCG for it to be detected on a hpt   keep up the pma sending you lots of   and   xxx


----------



## 2bamum

Thanks Emgie   Even though I realise it may be too soon, I now know what that pang of dissapointment feels like.   I must resist!!!


----------



## Emnige

It is hard hunny, my OTD is August 5th although my clinic did say I could test on the 2nd (tomorrow) so me and DP caved and bought a twin pack of 1st response and are going to test tomorrow which will be 10 past transfer, we had blasts so shouldn't be too early just   for a BFP!


----------



## 2bamum

Oh wow..how exciting! You must let us know as soon as you test!  Good luck!!!!


----------



## Amily

Good luck Emnige!!!!


----------



## Emnige

Thanks 2bamum and Amily xxx


----------



## Daysleeper

Pink Cat you can update me to a 

Going to go back under my duvet....


----------



## dreamer86

oh wow everyone is caving in   maybe I should test too it will be 13dpo tomorrow but just so scared if it is negative I will feel so crap afterwards.

Hope you get a BFP Emnige and 2bmum it was too early hun  lots of  for you


----------



## dreamer86

daysleeper lots of     for you am sorry hun, may the next time be successful for you


----------



## Emnige

Daysleeper - I'm so sorry hun


----------



## shazkowalski

daysleeper- so sorry hunni   

2bamum- step away from the peesticks! Its too early    

shaz x


----------



## 2bamum

Shaz....you are too funny!    

Daysleeper - sorry to hear the news.... 

Dreamer86 - Thanks! Good luck to you too...although your test date would be a little more realistic than mine!!!


----------



## shazkowalski

Lol- I am trying to be strong this time and not test before Saturday which is actually our test day so reprimanding you distracts me    i mean it I'll call the        xxx


----------



## Amily

Daysleeper, really sorry to hear that. Sending you


----------



## 2bamum

You are strong if you can last till Saturday!! My OTD is the 10th, I cant see myself not testing before then...I will have to try and leave it a long as possible though!!!


----------



## shazkowalski

Well our clinic does a blood test, but i think I might end up caving in and do a HPT on friday morning! I just want to know now  . You had any signs or symptoms yet?

Shaz xx


----------



## bestbean

I'm sorry Daysleeper  , sounds like under the duvet is the best place to be at the moment.  I hope you can feel better soon.  Take care of yourself


----------



## 2bamum

Shaz - Friday will be a good day for you...good luck. As far as symptoms - just lots of cramping, but I read that the progesterone can cause that. I hope that i will start getting other symptoms in the next day or so, as according to the chart that I posted, the implantation would complete today and HCG starting to release as of the sixth day. Thats if ....they implanted...  
Roll on Friday eh...


----------



## gracieb

2bamum said:


> Nothing...not even a faint line.
> 
> Im at day five of a 5 day transfer. It may be too soon.


2baume!!!!! u naughty naughty naughty girl    We are both day 5 what happened to symptom checking together  Dont get upset about negative way too early to test

Stay with me girl we hav'nt too much longer to go


----------



## 2bamum

Hi GracieB....im guilty as charged  

Its urge is soo strong to test isnt it..

How are you feeling? Any symptoms as yet?


----------



## shazkowalski

2bamum- I have been similar just cramping really, just cant stand the thought of the phonecall for the blood results only to be told another negative, which is why I think I will test on friday heh! Got 1st response so would show up early if (please please please god      ) this has worked!!

shaz xx


----------



## gracieb

Not too good at the moment

Really feel af is on the way its dos'nt feel the same as the cramping back to old stabbing pain and a weariness thats hard to explain.  been talking to hubby all day about this not working this time- i know we will be ok we will take some time off re group and take it from there


----------



## Keepbelieving

Hi ladies , can I ask if anyone has ever experienced a feeling like you have pulled a muscle as my right side of 'the area' really feels like I have pulled it. The cramping I had on Fri/Sat has stopped but since I can't get comfy and feel like I am pulling the right side in certain positions  
xx


----------



## Keepbelieving

P.s, sending my love to daysleeper. xx


----------



## Emnige

Keepbelieving - Had mild cramping for a lil bit and the only time i'm comfortable is when I lay on my back....it's too uncomfortable when I lye on my sides x


----------



## Keepbelieving

Emnige - thanks hun. Had quite severe crampin on weekend which has gone now just an odd twinge - but this 'pulled' feeling is really concerning me as I generally feel like I have an injury lol. Maybe I have pulled a muscle. Am thinking I might phone the clinic 2moz as it shoots down the top of my leg every now and then too  

Hope you are ok otherwise...not long for us now!!


----------



## Emnige

I'd give the clinic a call for some reassurance xxx

Not long!!


----------



## Keepbelieving

Lots of        and trying to find    lol. x


----------



## bestbean

Keepbelieving - Im not sure if its the same thing but sometimes if I get out of bed quickly or from one position to another I feel something really 'twang'??   I  dont know if its the same thing, but it take some time to settle?  I've had  it a few times, on either side.  I put it down to the ovaries being swollen, but to be fair have no idea really  .  I think if your worried Im sure the clinic would put your mind at rest.  Hope it settles down


----------



## loz_beds

Hi everyone

I'm still having those dull AF pains (what is AF by the way? I know it means period related but....?) lol...bless me

So, it does feel like my period is coming, I get the cramps every hour or so.

I posted a question earlier but don't think anyone replied "do the pessaries delay your period arriving?" I am thinking that they cloud over the fact period is here.

I know people have said that other women had AF pains and got a BFP but still, I like to moan and go on about things... 
I also feel as though my lower abdomen has popped out, but again, this could just be period related.

Day sleeper - sorry to hear  

Blood test on Friday...so tempted to do a HPT on Thurs a.m.  
My ET was 25th - x2 embies, both 3 day 8 cell whoppers - what do you think?

would I be having implantation pains yest/today?

gracieb - you're being too negative (she says) when is your OTD and when was your ET?
I'm having same period pains today


----------



## Redkay75

Daysleeper - I'm so so sorry! dont give up hope, lick your wounds and come back fighting! 

Bluered - increased progesterone can certainly cause lower back pain, it's also a symptom of early pregnancy (probably because of the progesterone!) one I had last cycle. I can't remember whether you have contacted your clinic yet but I certainly would if I were you they may be able to swap your progesterone support? poor you back pain is so debilitating! 

hbkmorris - I had 2 blasts put back on Saturday too and also have no symptoms, however, I wouldn't expect any yet still very early indeed. We've got up to another 5 days for implantation to have definately finished. Come on we'll do this together!     

2bamum - Even for a serial tester like me it is still too early to test yet at 10 dpo 

Testing early - This is the science bit , as I said above implantation isn't definately finished until 12 dpo even if it is at 6 dpo (earliest date) then doing the maths; if your natural hcg level is 5 (which is generally the highest non-pregnant hcg level?) and it doubles each 48 hours you would be 10 hcg - 8dpo, 20hcg - 10pdo, 40hcg - 12dpo etc, etc. Most tests although they say it shows responses at 20/25/30 hcg generally this would be the faintest of lines. Last cycle I got a BFP on the day I expected my period 14 dp/ec but at 40 hcg the line was *very* slight even at 300hcg the line wasn't incredibly stong (I had BETA blood tests as well so I know the corresponding numbers, I felt for piece of mind I took hpts before each blood test to prepare me for eventual results).

I have said on the thread that I tested daily for the last week of my 2ww but upon proper recall I kind of had a 3ww and tested daily for the last week of that as I tested first on the day I would have expected my af (cycle day 2 and I was spotting and needed to know, got the slight BFP, but then started heavily bleeding by my OTD which was 3 days late,r hense the BETA tests, I bled for 3 weeks but BETA tests kept increasing so officially I was pregnant. However, a couple of weeks after I just stopped feeling symptoms, less fatigue, no back ache, twinges in my uterus, nausea, etc. and did a HPT which was negative and then BETA which was <5 hcg, meaning I had had a miscarriage, but the clinic is stumped to at what point it happened as my BETA was climbing even after the heaviest bleeding. Very strange. I'm glad I did all thetesting lat time as it gives me a lot of information for this cycle if I had waited and then just bled heavily before OTD I would have assumed I was BFN and probably not wanted to test at all to be told what I thought I already knew! However, I came out of the cycle knowing I can get pregnant which is less than I went into the cycle with! 

Anyway enough about me! I feel like I need to fart or something to raise the mood! 

Fingers crossed everyone I'm so hopeful for us all, justkeep our minds is so tricky!    

K


----------



## Emnige

loz_beds - AF stands for Aunt Flow! I've heard that the pessaries can delay your period. It's too early to test at the moment from tomorrow there should be enough HCG in your systemdo be detected on a HPT but this depends on whether implantation was late or not, I don't it would do any harm to test on Thursday. I hope this helps......(found it in one of the other threads)

This is what happens in a 2 day transfer: 
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT 


This is what happens in a 3 day transfer: 
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT 

This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## Redkay75

Loz-beds - AF is 'Aunt Flo' just meaning period I think it may be an americanism!


----------



## bestbean

loz-beds AF is Aunt Flo, ie period, indeed bless you!

Try and be   don't worry and wait, the progesterone will make you feel like its coming, yes it will delay it but it will also give you those pesky feelings, you've still got a good few days to go and your poor bodies had some knocking about.  Its bound it be grumbling a fair bit.  I'm sure you'll be fine .  Try and use your energy being good to yourself, try and take your mind off it, Friday could be a great day for you     .

I'll send you some PMA


----------



## Special Prayers

Sorry i haven't logged in for a few days and wow this thread has been busy...welcome to other newbies and good luck! 

Daysleeper - im so sorry - duvet sounds like a good place right now.

I had ET last Saturday so on day 3 for me now, had cramping on Saturday and Sunday although it doesn't seem as bad today, more of a dull ache which i also get when i lay down, anyone experience these symptoms to? I am in quite a responsible job and my boss in on holiday and so i have this week booked in bed with my laptop and back in the office next although i am already thinking i may get bed sores - lol!!

Hang in there ladies, not long until test dates, i spoke to my friend earlier today who has been through the same experience as us and she said that she remembers at the time the 2ww seemed like forever for her although when I told her my OTD will be 15th August she was like 'wow, that's not long!', funny what our minds can do to us!  I urge you to stick with it you early testers to avoid unnecessary stress/disappointment - you can do it - we all can - we are strong women, haven't we come this far already!!!! Let's have lots of BFP for the August ladies 

Biggest amounts of luck to those testing in the next couple of days, can't wait to hear how you get on - spk soon xx


----------



## loz_beds

Awwww, thanks ladies, I feel very mothered!!  

I will absorb any   going and bounce some right back at ya

so xdpt means x days past transfer, do you count the day of transfer?
Or do you count from the following day?


----------



## Emnige

loz_bedz you count from the day after transfer, sending you lots of   xxx


----------



## Special Prayers

lozbeds - good q, i was thinking that to and do not know the answer, maybe emnige will be able to help, thanks for your explanations of daily activity post et emnige - I found it really helpful. xx


----------



## Special Prayers

thanks emnige - so i must be only day 2 then as i had my et on sat, this is going to be a long 2ww........ i think i'm gonna need you girls as my I'm not sure if my PMA will last that long.....!!


----------



## loz_beds

thanks for the info everyone

special prayers - each hour past is an hour closer, that's how I'm looking at it in my final few days.
I'm picking up my new car tomorrow which is a bit of a cheer up to say the least!

Keep yourself busy, I went back to work today and found myself only thinking about being PG or not only every hour or so, along with the cramps! lol.

is this your first IVF/ICSI?


----------



## Special Prayers

lozbeds - oooh how exciting - new car - what a distraction!!
yes this is my 1st IVF - very very fortunate NHS funded x 3


----------



## Emnige

Specialprayers - yeah that would make you on day 2! Sending you some more


----------



## dreamer86

trying to stay   but am cramping like mad and have really bad back ache   I hope this does not mean the end for us


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome Bubbles80! What treatment did you have? Good luck   

Hi Nettie79! Good luck   

So sorry Daysleeper


----------



## Emnige

Dreamer - Hunny   sending you lots of   pessaries can give you back ache but back ache is also a sign of early pregnancy so keep up the PMA, not long until OTD xxx


----------



## dreamer86

trying so hard but can't help but to let the tears out   going to     now


----------



## Emnige

Dreamer - It's such an emotional journey, please don't cry  . You've done so well to come this far and you only have 2 days to go. I know how hard it is to believe that you will get a BFP but after everything you have been through you've gotta keep believing. Sending you lots and lots of      and


----------



## Becky R

Daysleeper - i am so so sorry!   I know it wont comfort you much but Im   for you and hoping next time will be your time!! 

Emnige - You are one fountain of knowledge, I love it!!   My OTD is friday too but know you've got me thinking maybe i should do a HPT tomorrow too.  Ive been fighting the urge since Sat evening after my massive cramping session/tiniest blood spot. 

Dreamer86 - Please dont cry. Actually do cry, get all that negative energy out and spend the next 2 days passing positive vibes to your lil dudes!! xxxx  

Hope all you other ladies who had your OTD today are all ok. 
Good luck and lots of    and    and    to those having OTD tomorrow! 

Bxx


----------



## Emnige

Becky R - Lol! Well I try my best  !!! I did read your signature though and saw you had day 3 embies transferred so you're on day 7 so I think tomorrow would be too early for you as I had blasts so my embies are 2 days ahead of yours so you would need to wait at least another 2 days before testing, i'd say wait until at least Thursday but I know how hard the temptation is to resist! The only reason i'm testing tomorrow is because my clinic said i could but i know if they hadn't said i wouldn't have contemplated testing tomorrow! How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## Becky R

Emnige - Im feel good, a little too good if that makes sence?! All last week I felt a little funny (hormone surge I guess) Wed/Thur Fri I had tickly axoius tummy. Fri/Sat/Sun mega sore boobs. Sat I have stabbing pains for 6 hours and a tinny tiny bit blood. 
But today when i woke up I feel nothing   Very strange. No cramps, no very sad or happy. 

How bout you? How you doing? 

xxx


----------



## Emnige

Yeah that makes sense hun! I feel good hun. I had some cramping toward the end of last week over two days on and off so praying that was implantation and have had a bit of a raised temperature for a few days but since then nothing really, the occasional cramp but that might be wind lol! DP thinks my (.)(.)'s look different as in my areola looks slightly darker and bigger and he says that when AF is due I smell different now and again and he's noticed a different smell secreeting from me lately which seems to be constantly there and is not like the AF smell lol...I know that sounds strange but i'm not a smelly person lol!


----------



## Spanner

Hey ladies

Can I join please...Im offically PUPO from today yay!!   sooo please to get this far...My OTD is 11/8 can't believe next Thursday by blood test, clinic said that a pg test wouldn't show up a positive until 15/8 is this true?

xx


----------



## Emnige

Spanner - Welcome to the thread   As you had blasts you should be able to detect the pregnancy hormone (HCG) on day 10 after transfer with a home pregnancy test (start counting from the day after ET) so for you the earliest you could test using a home pregnancy test would be the 11th but if implantation is late it may not show up, I think that's why most clinics recommend waiting to day 13 with blasts to do a home pregnancy test. Congratulations by the way on your blasts and all the best of luck xxx


----------



## Becky R

Emnige -   haha i dont doubt that your not a smelly person lol. I know what you mean, my DH says same thing. He is away in London at the min until Thursday evening   But he home in time for OTD friday so not too bad. My nips look a bit darker too, but I dont know if thats just wishful eyesight on mybehalf lol. 

Welcome and congrats on being a PUPO Spanner. 
I had a little giggle as  I call my lil Sis hannah, spanner. She is currently staying over while my DH is away on business and is sitting next door singing Karioke at the moment.   Claims it will send me postive energy. So sending some of her   your way! x

xx


----------



## loz_beds

Good luck to all testing tomorrow.xxx


----------



## Emnige

BeckyR - Lol. Awh at least he'll be homein time for OTD. I know what you mean about wishiful eyesight lol! I've been trying not to symptom spot and trying to ignore anything I have been feeling!!!


----------



## Spanner

thanks for all the messages already!!! you guys are quick

catch up soon sx


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

Day sleeper

I'm so so sorry sweetheart.    

Xxx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Hi all, 

This is my first post on a forum ever!  Please can I join your August list?  HPT due 09th Aug - can't stand the wait and am so tempted to POAS now!

Good luck to everyone testing this month

xx


----------



## Emnige

MadDogLady083 - Welcome to the thread   (loving the name by the way!) Congrats on your first post!! No you can't test yet too early i'll send the peestick police over     lol!!

Also....good luck to those testing tomorrow


----------



## Amily

Welcome, spanner and maddoglady!
Busy on here!
Lots of luck and PMA to those testing tomorrow!


----------



## bestbean

Hi Spanner and MadDogLady, love the names!!     Congratulations on being PUP and not too long till test day!!

Good luck evryone testing tmrw, hope you get a little sleep at least!!     

xoxo


----------



## Emnige

.........Tis very early in the morning and me and DP have just done a hpt.....



Two very strong positive lines


----------



## loz_beds

yay!!!! Big congrats emnige!!!!! Xxxxx have a fab day

Were you having AF pains?


----------



## Emnige

Thanks hun...we can't believe it  

The only symptoms I had was some cramping last week around the time of implantation and a raised temperature xxx

Full pic of stick on my diary!


----------



## Becky R

Aagghh Emnige that's amazing!! So happy for you!! 

I need advice, I caved and i peed on a stick too. 
It has a faint positive line ( all 100 hpt I've taken whilst ttc have never shown this) 
My otd is Friday, could the faint line be from the other drugs still? 

B xx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks hun, i'd say you have an accurate result, it's probably faint but if you tested again tomorrow and maybe everyday until your OTD is should get stronger.

Congratulations hunni!!!!!


----------



## Yorkshire Two

Congrats Emnige, so happy for you!  I'm 3 days past my test date and it still hasn't sunk in!  You will realise at some point today that this is the end of one process and the beginning of another very long one.  I'm now worrying about doing my second test on Sunday, I have my fingers crossed that's positive too  

Keepbelieving - Sorry this is a bit after your post but I didn't get on the internet yesterday (had tea, walked the dog and went to bed as am shattered!!!).  I had a feeling like I had either pulled a muscle or had a stitch, but right down on my bikini line on the right hand side, and I had this probably halfway through the first week and pretty much all of last week.  Twinges and pains are a good sign from what I have read, unless they are coupled with heavy bleeding!  I also had a couple of days when I had AF symptoms (and had some yesterday as well!).  Trust me, the symptom spotting doesn't stop when you get the BFP, cos all I want to do now is look after this little one and make sure he/she stays with me!!!

Good luck to all of you who are testing over the next few days xxxxx


----------



## Becky R

Back to Boots I go then haha! 
I really am over the moon for you Emnige!!  
I'm not letting myself to excited, least not till I see it getting stronger. 
You'll still chat with us miss mammy to be? 

Xx


----------



## Emnige

Yorkshire two - I can't believe it, we're in a state of shock! My fingers are crossed for you also but i'm sure it'll be positive hun xxx

Becky R - Lol..i'm testing everyday until my OTD on friday so will need to buy one more test! I think tesco are open now! LOL! Thanks hun. Which test did you use? I used first response. Of course i'll still chat with you all I wanna see you all get your BFP's xxx (Loving the Miss Mammy to be!)


----------



## Becky R

We got a bag full off our friends who got them from the hospital while they were ttc after 2 miscarriages. 
They were wando IVF tests. 

Xx


----------



## Emnige

Becky - they sound like good tests then and the fact that you have a second line proves you are pregnant, it's just levels might not very high at the moment that why it's faint but i'm sure it'll get stronger 

I've wanted to use   smiley for ages, can't believe I can actually use it now lol! So happy!


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Emnige, that is fantastic news, hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emnige

Fairy, omg we feel so lucky, it is fantastic news!


----------



## Fairy_Dust

That is fantastic news  it has helped me as you haven't had many symptoms either. This is the first morning i havent poas and am determined to wait until Friday now!

Congrats again x x x


----------



## Emnige

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Wooooohoooooo congrats to you both.. You must jumping up and down with joy!!! 

Let's hope this is the start to many BFP.

Well done... Take it easy now, rest when you can and enjoy! 

I've had no symptoms at all apart from being hot last night... Almost flushes... Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## 2bamum

Congrats Emnige!!


----------



## Emnige

HBK - Thanks hun, we feel very lucky and we're both extremely excited! I hope this is the start to many many BFP's. I didn't really have any symptoms just cramping now and then and raised temperature also xxx

2bamum - Thanks hun, can't believe it! xxx


----------



## crantra

Congrats Emnige!! That's fantastic news for you both


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Crantra xxx


----------



## shazkowalski

Congrats emnige!!!!!! Xx


----------



## MadDogLady083

CONGRATS Emnige!!!    Brilliant news!


----------



## gracieb

What great news to start the day 

congrats emnige 
   

and also to kate booth


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

Congratulations Emnige!!!! Well done!! I bet you can't believe it!!

I too have tested positive, I'm thrilled but scared.

DH has reacted very badly so it's been a very bittersweet time.

But my underlying feeling is joy!!

Good luck to those testing today xxx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks IVF Virgin and congratulations to you too......you must be so happy!!!

Why has your DH reacted badly? Enjoy it, I am! xxx


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

I think he was prepared for it to fail and got a huge shock!

His behaviour was awful and I ended up leaving for a night. He has since apologised but has not talked much about it pointing out the high risk of failure that still exists.

I hope things will be fine, I want to share it with him and be thrilled, instead I'm treading on egg shells!!


Xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Oh hun, there is a risk whether it's natural or ivf it's always there, but you are pregnant now and that's what you should live for and enjoy every moment xxx


----------



## bestbean

Well we have a really lucky thread here today    Thats brilliant.

IVF Virgin congrats      I hope DH starts acting the way he should and gives you big hugs, this is great news to celebrate!!!  Men are rubbish sometimes, they have no idea how to talk about feelings   Aren't you early testing, I though you were Thursday like me?!?

Becky R      thats great news for you.  I think your a naughty girl for testing early, if you'd waited you wouldn't have been confused I'm sure, but a faint positive is a positive, so I'll let you off   

Emnige, Ive already said congrats to you, but I don't think you can say it enough!!


----------



## Amily

HUGE congratulations, Emnige!
Congratlations to you too, IVF virgin. Very sorry that DH reacted badly and hope he has got his ideas straightened out - don't let iit spoil your fab news!  

Congrats Becky R...hope that line gets stronger and stronger...!  

Lovely news on this thread today.....hurray!!!!


----------



## Spanner

Congratulations!!!!! To all the bfp peeps today. Lots of naughty testing early xx


----------



## dreamer86

Hi Girls

I spent last night in agony was up half the night walking Back and forward i was in so much pain I thought it was over for me!!

I caved in this morning and tested and I got a   on a clear Blue digital it says pregnant and 2-3 weeks I am in tears I have never seen a positive tests and I can't stop crying really thought it was over for me all praise are to God!!

Congratulations to Emnige and BeckyR I see you two also got   LOTS OF   

Please   my babies will stay with me through the whole 9 months and onwards I AM SO HAPPYY!!!


----------



## Emnige

Congratulations dreamer   You must be so happy!!!


----------



## dreamer86

Oh I am Emnige can't stop crying I really thought it would not work but it has it's amazing congrats Hun   you must also be so happy let's   our babies stay healthy


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

Thanks girls, and congratulations to all the BFPs today!!

Best bean - I'm so sorry, I did cave in early! my 2ww was a 3ww and I just couldnt bear it any more so tested last Tuesday - BFN then from Wed onwards stronger and stronger BFP!! I know its early and I'm naughty, I was just weak. Good luck for Thursday xxxx

DH away last night and tonight, hopefully he's had some time to get used to it.

I have a feeling we are a lucky thread ladies!

xx


----------



## Emnige

Dreamer - It is amazing and I wish you, me and everyone else a healthy 9 months   xxx


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

Dreamer!!! well done!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Keepbelieving

WOW - ladies, there must be something in the water lol.

HUGE congratulations to all the   that's amazing!!!

I am so so happy for you all too. I am trying to stay strong and wait till Frida as not sure if IUI takes a while longer to show up??

I am actually off work today as had a stinking migraine kick in last night of which I woke up with, coupled with being completely soaked due to being hot and sweaty. HOwever, headache now easing up and enough so that I can jump back on here briefly to see how everyone is getting on.

Fab news and you have cheered me up lol. Hope you all have a magical day 

xxxx


----------



## dreamer86

Thank you IVF virgin and congratulations to you too hun


----------



## shazkowalski

Wow I can't believe how many BFPs! Its making me a bit nervous in case the luck runs out!!

Congratulations to dreamer, becky, emnige, ivf_virgin and anyone else I may have missed!!      

     the luck continues!!


Having a very low day today, my mind is set that it hasn't worked, I still have a few days left until test day, but I am sure that this has failed for the third time, feel like crying   

shaz xx


----------



## gracieb

Congrats dreamer i was worried about you yesterday after reading your posts- that is amazing news  
IVF and becky enjoy it and keep up the pma

can you send some of that   to all us still going through this 2ww and keep    that there is a  

xxx

Gracie


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

To everyone on this thread:     !!

xxx


----------



## Special Prayers

Wow, wow, wow, what an amazing day, sooooo pleased for you Emnige, Dreamer, Becky and IVF Virgin, you have received that news yo have waited your life for - so so excited for each of you - congrats to our new mummys!!    

Hearing this news does make me feel really positive for the rest of us; lots of        

For me this thread is making my 2ww easier - thanks to you all. 

I can stop           for the BFP ladies - amazing news! Enjoy and take it easy; it's your special time.   

xx


----------



## Special Prayers

Hi Shaz - sorry your feeling low today - what is making you feel like this? you have come this far, only a few more days until test day and there is lots of   around for you, thinking of you hun.    
xx


----------



## Redkay75

Em, IVFvirgin, BeckyR and Dreamer WOW!!! OMG!!!        this is amazing I'm so very chuffed for the lot of you! Congratulations 

     I felt the need for a lot of smileys then.

Shaz - I too was glum this morning and was going to stay away from FF today  glad I didn't so many good new stories! YAY! Hope you're feeling better soon, you need to watch your favourite comedy movie to cheer yourself up! Proven to work I hear!

IVF virgin - sorry to hear about DH, I think we forget that the men have so many emotions also invested in the process but as someone else said they are not usually as capable as us at ex[pressing them! He'll come round He's probably worried about the next stage/wait now and you getting hurt, I know my DH is!

K


----------



## dreamer86

gracieb said:


> Congrats dreamer i was worried about you yesterday after reading your posts- that is amazing news
> IVF and becky enjoy it and keep up the pma
> 
> can you send some of that  to all us still going through this 2ww and keep   that there is a
> 
> xxx
> 
> Gracie


Aww thanks hun i was crying on DH shoulders yesterday really thought it was over, how are you feeling hun? lots of   for all those waiting to test


----------



## bestbean

Woohoo Dreamer thats fantastic new     What a fab result after a worrying time, I'm so pleased for you.  Its been a great day!!  

Shaz, I know what you mean about thinking the good luck will run out, it crossed my mind but we cant think like that  , we're just in with very lucky company, and we'll be following them with the same result soon   

I woke up again with AF feelings, I though the closer its coming the more i can feel it, then I realised ...... and hope that things downstairs haven't been normal since starting those pesky pessaries, and now I'm thinking maybe its wind and a bit of the trots (sorry too tmi )


----------



## Special Prayers

ah i see, its about the luck running out, sorry this is my first time and still early in my 2ww so not sure i am feeling the same things as some ladies yet, Shaz, i didn't mean to be insensitive when i asked 'what is making you feel like this'   - i really hope you are ok and feeling better and more positive soon, thinking of you xx


----------



## shazkowalski

hi gals!

I can't help but be really worried about this not working this our third fresh cycle, and with that plus DH's reversal in the first place we have spent £13k and just not sure what we can do/can afford to do if this one doesn't work   had been doing really well this time as well until today! I feel a little better seeing all the fantastic ladies on here that have got their BFPs, as if it can work for them surely it can work for all of us. I just worry that I haven't really had any symptoms, just a banging headache, cramps and sore (.)(.) but I know that they are all explained by the pesky pessies. 
Redkay- I think I might do that thanks hun!

Shaz xx


----------



## Amily

Dreamer...that's brilliant! Another B F P !!!!!   Hurray! Congratulations to all you lucky ladies and Mums to be!
Hope that you are doing Ok shazkowalzski.  
How are you, faithope?


Am due to test on 12d post 2day transfer on Thursday. Last night as I was brushing my teeth, got a sudden bleed - bright red (sorry TMI). Went into blind panic and went to bed, in denial. Hardly slept. Hot and sweaty and panicky. Today just a little but of brown blood so far but AF pains in background (not as bad as yesterday) Scared it is all over for me. Confused though as had FET and thought the oestrogen etc would stave off the bleeding even if I am not pregnant - that's what happened last time. Seeing the bleed was a total shock as I hadn't factored that in.

Lots of      and      for me please though not got a good feeling about this. Should ring my clinic but they will just say to wait and test. Haven't told DH as he has a stressful work day today .

Oh dear, this is not fun.


----------



## Vickytick

I didn't realise there was a 2ww thread as well can I join ?. I see a couple of the ladies on here are also from the July/August TTC thread.

This is my first IVF and my OTD is Friday 05/08. I'm not feeling very positive at the moment as I'm getting quite a lot of AF pain so keep having big lows followed by reasonable highs (once I've given myself a good pep talk). I'm nervous if its positive as I've had two m/c so I know its start of an even bigger uncertain journey.

I'm loving all the  though and its definitely giving me hope.

Congrats to everyone fingers crossed its a lucky month.

x


----------



## dreamer86

Thank you girls   

Shaz stay   cramps is good sign i have had ever since my transfer and it got worse as the days went, i didn't have very sore boobs and you do which is also a good sign have hope hun i thought it was completely over look i got a BFP  so you have as much a chance as me    lots of    for you hun

I will   for all you ladies waiting and keep the vibe going


----------



## Special Prayers

Shaz - omg, i can see now why you are feeling the way you are, lots at stake - it has to work, i really hope it does for you and DH!  

Amily - bless you, you must be going through a mix of feelings today, i'm not sure but from what i have read i thought a slight bleed and AF symptoms can still mean a BFP?   

xx


----------



## loz_beds

Im still having AF pains today, but feeling much more positive after all these BFP well done all of you're
Sorry on mobile so not able to refer to names.

I want to test on thursday but DP says no, he even says no to friday beforewe go clinic for bloods.


----------



## Special Prayers

hi lozbeds, your nearly there only 2 more sleeps before your big day, i can imagine it's really hard, you want to test as a team with DP as you're 'in it together' but you can't ignore how your feeling.  i was talking to my DH last night about the same thing and he said he would be worried if i tested sooner than OTD as the result may be inaccurate and concerned about how that might make me feel. You will know the right thing for you i'm sure - stay strong, nearly there....  

so much for me getting work done at home, have been on this site all morning, it is a luxury though, back in the office next week.... xx


----------



## Special Prayers

sorry 3 more sleeps, prob guessed i don't work in finance, lol!! still you are very very nearly there.....eek!


----------



## BlueRed

well done to all the BFP ladies, i'm happy 4 u and hope we all get 1.

i am a bit concerned that today (5dpt of a 6 day transfer) i started looking 4 symptoms: none.But what worries me is that i noticed some lumps around my nipples.i don't know if i can explain it: u know that around the nipple u have like little bumps, i read that are called montgomery glands or something like that.i usually have them, but now i noticed around my right nipple one of them is quite big and swollen like and have quite a few on my left.i know that i have them usually but they look different now.is that normal?it drives me nuts that i dont usually body check to know what is normal and not so can't make a difference between a back pain from the progesterone and a lower back pain or period cramps and ovaries pain.........i'm so confused!


----------



## MadDogLady083

I caved in an did a test couldn't help it, was neg of course, send out the pee stick police!! Lol it's so hard to wait. Got a whole week to go yet! X x


----------



## Special Prayers

MadDogLady - Nooooo - they are coming......           
I am not sure but from what the ladies have said on here i think it may be too early to know if you result is accurate.  how you feeling? xx


----------



## BlueRed

and also on close inspection the tip of the nipple seems cut in half with a white middle (like the tip of a needle)

i'm getting


----------



## Special Prayers

Bluered - i know what you mean, i have the same thing on my nips, just small ones though, that sometimes have white stuff in them, not sure what it means, maybe they are something to do with the breast milk glands i can only think that maybe it's all the hormones changing things in your body. I have been experiencing lower back pain and dull tummy aches and have put this down to the crinone gel i am using....
xx


----------



## Mrs ABA

Can I join you ladies?  See signature for checkered history but 2x grade 1 embryos put back at 6 and 8 cells on day 3 yesterday so all to play for      .  Congrats to all the BFP ladies  


ps changes in nipples are a good sign.


A
x


----------



## BlueRed

special prayers and ms aba thank u....hope all be ok, i'll keep a look on them as usually i'm not worried but the big one on my left nipple kind of scared me 

special prayers ...i'm happy i'm not the only one and it can be normal

good luck to u lot as well


----------



## bestbean

MadDogLady, way too early!!  Bad girl   now step away from those sticks for a good week now  .  This is the problem with testing early, a negative will make you feel bad and you wouldn't trust a positive, better to wait then you'll know you can trust what it says.  Don't worry you've loads of days for that result to change too   

BlueRed, I'm afraid I have no idea about the nips?   Maybe worth a visit to the clinic to settle your mind?  

Amily, you test on the same day as me, I'm   for you, its sounds fine that its stopped now and Ive read so many stories of early bleeds and still BFP, stay strong, you're nearly there    

Hi VickyTick  , your nearly there, just a few more days to count down, good luck   

Welsome Mrs ABA  

Shaz,   that this will be your time   Hope you start to feel better soon   

 and   to everyone Ive missed


----------



## shazkowalski

Thanks girls, will try and be more    

Blue red- re the nipple thing, i think I know what you mean I kinda saw mine this morning prior to getting in the shower and the bits that are normally bobbly  and way bigger than normal- not like lumpy or concerning etc, but definitely bigger than usual. I can only assume that it is another side effect of the pessies maybe?? sorry I can't be more help, but at least you are not the only one!!

shaz xx


----------



## BlueRed

thanks shaz     4 all of us


----------



## Keepbelieving

Welcome to all the new ladies! I am sure you will find lots of info from our pre posts including symptoms, concerns etc etc!   that your journey is easier with the chat from us ladies !

I need a telling off - I feel awful!! I feel like I have betreayed my DH  I did a test just before lunch after hearing all the good news and it was a  .  I am not due to test until Fri and the test I used wasn't one of these early pick up tests. So, I am hoping it is just too early. 

However, now I feel awful as my DH doesn't know I did the test and I can't stop  . I don't want him to know as I don't want him to be dissapointed when   that by Friday it is a  . Am I wrong not to say anything

 xx


----------



## Amily

Thanks very much bestbean and special prayers. Trying not to move any more than I need to...though not sure that will make a difference!   No more red bleeding so hope that's it. Don't feel positive but trying my best  
Blue Red - I know exactly what you mean re nips! As Shaz say and special prayers say, I have that too. Thought it was just me so nice to see it's common! I have always had it, not just on 2ww.

Keepbelieving...still too early. Wait till Friday and do a test with DH then!  

welcome Mrs Aba, hope ET went smoothly and you're feeling OK.


----------



## Special Prayers

Hey Keepbelieving, i wouldn't give yourself a hard time, you took the test, if that's the worst given what you have been through then it's not so bad is it...? Would DH understand if you told him? If so then surely his support is worth having right now, if not then forget about it and move on, as bestbean said too early to tell anyway - stay strong  

Welcome Ms Aba - congrats on PUPO (i love that term!!) what is your OTD?


----------



## BlueRed

i read in the past that if the line that comes from down there to the belly button if its visible and darker and comes all the way that's a sign of pregnancy.but this can be given by the progesterone as well wonder?

its really hard as some of the normal pregnancy symptoms are actually false signs in ivf due to all the drugs.

anyone has any ideas about it?


----------



## loz_beds

OMG bluered, I hsd that line tje others day but now its gone, it couldn't have been whete my trousers were too tight and a seam mark as I was wearing a dress.

I thought it looked odd at the time, but the fact its now gone means it was probably nothing...


----------



## Special Prayers

Lozbeds and Bluered - i have just googled and found this from another forum for you, read with caution though as it is from the internet after all!!

http://forums.ivillage.com/t5/In-a-Cycle-IVF-Questions/Linea-*****/td-p/27858521

/links


----------



## 2bamum

Dreamer – Congratulations on BFP    

Shaz – Chin up...I know this is soo hard, but you just don’t know yet. Its really hard when you think about the financial and emotional aspects of this. I am having positive thoughts for you. Step away from the naughty thoughts...    To be honest, I also have been thinking what if....especially after last nights BFN. Today, I have been feeling sooooo sooo tired. So dont know what thats all about. Maybe the progesterone. Hope you feel better soon 

Vicky tick – 

Maddog & KeepBeliving – Welcome to the caved in club –  be careful of the     I know that im  one to speak, but its too early.


----------



## bestbean

Oh Keepbelieving   I'm sorry you've had a nasty shock, it must have upset you but just put it behind you now.  Its early still, your little embie is very busy at the moment, its growing and splitting and holding on   It just needs a bit more time before it'll starts you showing signs.    I think you should leave it alone now until the proper date  

I wouldn't worry about your DH, I'm sure you'll know if he needs to know, you could do with some support but if you think it will upset him to much to know, just don't, we wont tell   and he doesn't need to know everything   

Ive heard about this line BlueRed but I thought it was something that came on later on in pregnancy?  but I obviously have no past experience!?


----------



## BlueRed

loz_beds and special prayers.....i'll definetly keep a look on that to see if i have it and if its getting darker or fading......it would be nice if it would be true so that ladies that have it would be less stressed and more confidant of a bfp

lots of


----------



## shazkowalski

I thought the line thing was only from the second trimester? But obviously I have no idea!

bluered- when is your test day??

shaz x


----------



## BlueRed

oho...shaz...i've got a long way to go, blood test on sunday.....the line was just something that i remembered and it would be nice if it will be true to give ladies that have it some piece of mind.i just looked now and can't really see it so not for me


----------



## Faithope

for the    

Its getting exciting!!

My symptoms seems to have disappeared   I am a moody cow today and poor DH is at the recieving end   No cramping, I still have sore boobies but not as bad as last week and thats it. I hate the 2ww.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs ABA

Wow - what a mine of information this thread is - had never even heard about the line!


Thanks for the welcomes - I'm testing Saturday week.


A
x


----------



## Becky R

hi all new PUPOs. 

Keep Believing - dont worry. Pee sticks are not accurate yet. I defo need the   sent round. I peed on a stick this morning and it was very faint pos but now im worried that it was just the drugs still in my system. 
I know how hard it is to fight the temptation (I know I caved early too!)  Im sure your DH wouldnt mind, he knows what an emotional rollorcoaster your on. If this is your first HPT cave since you started treatment then you've done soo well.  
 ,   and sending muchos    your way. 

xx


----------



## shazkowalski

Wow bluered- if you are this sunday coming, you are just the day after me! Are you going to last that long or do you think you will be naughty??

welcome Mrs ABA!!

Faithope- have you put the pee sticks away and gonna wait until Saturday or are you planning or testing before hand?  

Shaz xx


----------



## BlueRed

shaz..reading u ladies i do feel tempted but know its way to early.i'm homebound and lazy and can't see myself getting ready and going out to buy a test (i'm just afraid i guess).i was tempted today but realised its stupid as its way to early....i hope i'll last till the test day, just because i'm afraid of the result or the af coming just after the result.

on sunday we planned some shopping so we'll be out when the phone call arrives (if nothing happens till then  fingers crossed) so i thought that being out and about will ease the way i'll received it: if its negative i'll splash out and buy loads of rubbish to forget.

the idea of being on my own looking at a negative result and just crying my eyes out.....comforting but in the same time too scary.

i try to do things every day: i was cleaning all the way to the ec, scrubing and changing things around the house only to take my mind away and now can't do much because of the back pain caused by the prontogest injections that just paralyse my back and can barely move around.still i do little things like : pluck my eybrows , 2morrow i plan a manicure and a pedicure , planing dinners .......so we'll see.

do u plan on testing shaz?


----------



## Faithope

*shazkowalski* I couldn't sleep so was awake at 6.30-I wee'd into a pot, took it to the bedroom and asked DH if we could test, he groaned but handed over the test  It was a tesco own test, I could see aline in the window but it was the worlds faintest line so I do what I usaly do and took it out of the casing  The line was def there but really faint. Now its dried you can see it more. I know they say not to read it after the 10 min deadline but I think that rubbish-the HCG is either there or its not. I have never had an evap with a tesco test. I am a serial tester since my miscarriage last March and I have NEVER had an evap with Tesco test. So for now it is making me feel positive and if its not meant to be then so be it, I can't change whatever happens. I still have    that are a help to keep me sane if its a BFN for me. Gosh I have gone on...  How are you hun? xxxxxxx


----------



## shazkowalski

Am ok hunni, I just want to know now!!

I am thinking I might do a HPT on friday morning, just so i don't have to face the phonecall again- but I might wimp out!! I really don't know!

i am a bit like bluered, I have things planned for the days so that I am distracted! I am going to london on thursday to see my brother so that kills a whole day, and on friday I am going to get my nails done. On saturday as soon as given blood test we arfe going to meadowhall and going to do some shopping and have some lunch to kill the time before the phone call!!!

Love shaz xx


----------



## Keepbelieving

Thanks Becky and others - my conscience feels a little lighter now. I am toohonest and hate to keep things but myDH is a deep thinker and it will only worry him I think. Although I can't talk  

Let's keep   that all our twinges, cramps, lines, boobie aches etc etc are all good signs.

Only 3 more sleeps for a couple of us so not long, and to the ladies that have just joined - if you stick to this thread hopefully you will resist testing too soon. Learn from us that have and not seen what we pray for!!

Loving the motivation and   that everyone is sending.

Love to all

xxx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Thanks bestbean and Special Prayers - I definitely need those police!!  

2bamum - thanks for the welcome into the caved in club lol!!!  I knew I'd cave in, I did last time too.  This time I thought I'd be determined to wait but after the first week I was climbing the walls so I'm surprised I lated 8 days tbh!  Although I know it's too early, I suppose I could say it was to make sure the hcg trigger was out of my system??  Will anyone believe me?? lol

Feel OK about it though, I knew it would be neg this early, hopfeully it will keep me from testing again till mmmm at least Friday lol..  i sense more   on their way soon!!

xx


----------



## dreamer86

thank you 2bmum    still has not sinked in fully  I like the new name for us caved in club


----------



## 2bamum

Its just soo hard not to test isnt it!? I took another test today...and again was soo dissapointed to see a BFN. I am hoping again that its just too early. I am not going to buy any more tests so I dont have the temptation!! We just torture ourselves too much by testing and retesting and seein bfn after bfn.
Good luck for a few days time!!!


----------



## Spanner

Hi naughty testers

I had blast put back in yesterday. Does it take longer to show up on at pg stick as has been in body less time? Had a bad night sleep lastnite. And it's only day 2!!! 

I'm trying not to read into signs as last time the only sign I got was af pains!! And got a bfp!!!!

Xx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Hi Spanner, 

I think it actually takes less time to show up on a test, doesn't matter that its been in the body less, it will still implant at the time it would do if it was in the body more time or less time (as far as I know!  Hope that makes sense!)...  I had a 14 day wait before when I had a 5d embryo implanted and I have a 16 day wait with a 2d embryo implanted this time

Good luck!! xx


----------



## Spanner

Thank you. Was that 14 from et?


----------



## melmead

Hi Ladies
I had 2 embies placed on Saturday through IVF test date is 15.08.11
Good luck everyone


----------



## MadDogLady083

Spanner - yep certianly was x


----------



## Special Prayers

hi melmead, congrats on becoming PUPO, we have the same otd 15.8, yey, right we have to make sure each other does not test earlier - what do you think.....? xx


----------



## Redkay75

Faith hope- congrats on your little BFP, the hcg deom the trigger shot is definatelyboutbod your system 10 days from injection so it is a BFP and should be celebrated, yay! 

Pink cat - wow lot of updates to page one after today's mass BFPs 

Amily - a bleed is nt always bad, after bleeding significantly last time and still having rising BETA tests I received loads of personal messages from other ladies who had bled an then went on to have healthy babies so don't give up yet!

shaz - hope you feeling better at this end of the day, keep smiling the comedy helped me lift my mood!

Goodluck to all tomorrow testers! Hope we have another barrage of BFPs! k x


----------



## loz_beds

Evening everyone, thought I'd just come and spread some        for us all, and   for everyone to get BFP's tomorrow (and those testing after tomorrow of course!)

I may be more   than usual as I've just picked up my new car and very chuffed, it's gorgeous!!

Re. the nipples thing, I think mine look like they are darker around the outside of the areola (spell check - lol) but not the whole thing, does anyone else just have a darker outline of the cirlce?
I'm hoping it's a good sign.

What's the running total of BFP's...? It's been awesome as far as I have seen.  

3 more sleeps for me, I can't wait. I've decided not to do a HPT on the morning of blood test either, 5th as I don't want to be disappointed, I'm going to let my nurse tell me.... (poor Nikki if its a BFP - or hopefully lucky Nikki for flowers and hugs if I get a BFP)

My AF pains seem to have died down....pleeeeeease let it be good, please. Plus I need to fill the space in my new car, so there. He he he.

All those feeling low or negative, chin up, keep  
Those who just had their ET, I think it's the next few days that are the worse, as in mood swings and emotions, for me now I'm towards the end of my 2ww I am feeling so much more better, not totally positive but getting a little excited.

Who else is thinking of being naughty and testing early....  are watching you!!


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome Spanner, MadDogLady, Vickytick and melmead!!!!     

Welcome Mrs ABA, post your OTD and I can add you to the list...  

Congrats to the BFP's!!!!!


----------



## pinkcat

Just a quick note.....I know some of you like to share info that you have found on other areas of the internet....this is fine and can be very helpful  _However_, please can I ask you to post a link to whatever site it is instead of actually _copying_ the info across. This makes things easier for me and we don't have to worry about getting into any copyright difficulties 

Thanks for reading 

Pinkcat


----------



## gracieb

Hi All

Just looking for a bit of advice have been feeling very crampy the last two day and have had a bit of spotting tonight quiet watery more pink than red with a bit of streaking.  Had a good cry convinced it was all over till hubby said get online check it out with the girls and dont give up just yet.

I am 6 days after transfer of 3 5 day blasts

Thanks girls 

Gracie


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

Gracie

This sounds like it could be implantation bleeding! Too early to say one way or the other so dry your eyes and keep   !!  

Xx


----------



## millie123

oh why oh why ladies im 7 days today, its not been too bad, you get a symptom like you feel sick or a bit dizzy your happy but then you think its just the drugs then you have a day when you feel nothing and your convinced its all over it is playing with my head and driving me crazy, congrats to all +tve testers and wishing you love to all the -tve tests be strong, its crappy but things do get better. x


----------



## Amily

That pretty much sums it up, millie! You can't win!   Seems terrible to wish time away....such a waste of time off work too!

Gracieb, I am 10 days after 2 day transfer (x2) and had a bit of bleeding yesterday night. It seems to have calmed down now - just a bit of dark spotting. Am bricking it so I know exactly how you feel. Stay strong and        to us both!!


----------



## gracieb

Thanks guys- will stay positive . I think it was also a raction to the emotioanl turmoil from the WHOLE journey.  I am staying positive IVF am so please for you and thanks for taking the time out to respond.  Amily glad its calmed down for you .

Thanks agin girls getting back my pma

will keep you posted


Graciexxx


----------



## melmead

Hi Special Prayers we have a few things in common. This is my 1st IVF. I had 7 eggs, 4 fertilised. Two were good enough for transfer. Figers & toes crossed embies are still growing & we will good not to test too earlyxxx


----------



## Becky R

Night ladies, good luck to all on OTD tomorrow!! 
Xxxx


----------



## dreamer86

gracieb that is what happened to me had pinky spots kinda streaks   and lots of cramps so don't give up hope hun  .

Today i had called hubby and told him the news he then came home i showed him the test and he would not believe it   he gave me a bag in it was 3 box with two tests in each box he told me to test again i did within 2 seconds pee stick came up positive and he still won't believe it he told me to wait for blood test results    i was in shock but seems DH is more shocked lol


----------



## gracieb

That brill dreamer  he is obviously so excited..but just wants to be 100%......I am so pleased for both of you.

I am not giving up yet..... it has'nt gone but hasnt gotten any heavier so just going to take it day by day   

One thing i am going to do is test Sunday instead of Monday.  I have to work monday no matter what the result and after tonights melt down i think i will need a day to absorb the news before i have to work for a day

Take care say a few    for me 

And i am    for everyone testing tomorrow 

chat soon 

G


----------



## kangaroo

Hi everyone.

Back off hols and cant believe how busy this threads been!! Welcome to everyone who's new and tons of    and good look to all. 

Massive congratulations to all the BFP's      and heres hoping for many more.

So sorry and big  to daysleeper (and any other bfns i've missed). It's just awful when it doesnt work - am thinking of you.

Amily and gracie  - bleeding could well be implantation so keep positive. Easier said than done on this up and down journey i know but its not over. Will def say some     for you both.

Hol def helped me keep my mind off things a bit but back at work now and driving myself crazy symptom spotting - really must stop feeling my (.)(.) in public!! Just spent the last 1/2hr looking for changes in nips and lines on stomach but cant find any!
Well off to try and get some sleep - only 2 more sleeps till test on thurs. Im too scared to test early dont think I could cope with bad news on a work day either.

Loads and loads of luck for everyone

K xx


----------



## Kirsty1

Good luck to everyone testing today hope we get lots of BFP


----------



## Cookies &amp; Cats

Good Morning

  spin    


feels so surreal, good luck to everyone else waiting to test.Bext wishes and babydust in the tons to you all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loz_beds

Congrats cookies and cats!!! Did you test early, did you have AF cramps up til now?

Well done, you must be over the moon.


----------



## 2bamum

Gracieb - I too started spotting yesterday. The spotting has got a bit heavier today. I too am 7 days post transfer and worried that its too late for implantation bleeding.


----------



## Danniilegs

After 3 tests and lots of cryin it's sunk in ......my OTD is today and I got a  

So happy but can't help but feel for those who have had BFN and don't want to come on here-please don't this is a support network n everyone is here for u.

Fairy dust to everyone waitin to test 

Xxxx


----------



## bestbean

Wow Congratulations Cookies & Cats and Danniilegs!!  Brilliant news         You must both be over the moon!!  I'm so pleased for you xxx

I test tomorrow and was sooooo tempted to test early but chickened out in the end


----------



## Fairy_Dust

BIG CONGRATS DANNII & COOKIE


----------



## pixie9

Morning everyone!

So excited as we got an official BFP!!     We are thrilled!!!!

I tested on Sunday (silly i know) and it was negative we were very upset tears etc. Told myself it was still early though. On monday i had a very faint line! Wasn't sure if i was imagining it! Tues another faint line but more clear! So bought a Clear Blue Digital and today OTD it was a def positive!!
So excited!

Dreamer and Emnige so pleased to hear about your BFP's too!!!! Congratulations!!   
Congrats to all the other BFP's too - Becky and IVF virgin wow what a week!
Hugs to those that weren't successful this time 

A very happy Pixie


----------



## bestbean

Pixie, its great you've got a good result after a worrying Sunday!!


----------



## 2bamum

Yeh! Pixie! Congratulations!


----------



## pixie9

Thanks BestBean and 2bamum we are very excited !!   

Congrats to cookies and cats and  Dannilegs too      what a week!!!


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Another one  Congrats Pixie x x x


----------



## pixie9

Thanks Fairydust! Good luck for your OTD on the 10th     xx


----------



## Vickytick

Huge congrats to Pixie9, cookies and cats and  Dannilegs    that is really good news. Fingers crossed there are some more positives out there.

For anyone with a BFN please don\t give up hope yet there is always next time..

Well its another day nearer to my test only one more morning then its OTD for me. Its become a real battle of willpower. DH and I had a long chat about testing early as one of the women he works with said she would test early and is he sure I haven't. When I was ttc naturally I tested early - alot  - but don't want a false negative so really determined to wait until Friday. Only prob is I have real AF symptoms and after all these years of AF's know my body's process quite well. Couple of nights before AF starts I can't sleep - really weird dreams/nightmares then the night before sleep like a baby. I started having the really weird dreams last night so losing   fast.

I really really want this to work and not sure how to cope if it doesn't. The thought of having to go through this again is so hard especially as I did not have any eggs to freeze.

Sorry to put a damper on the good news just have no-one to rant to who understands....


----------



## MadDogLady083

know how you feel Vickytick - I really really didn't want to go through a stim cycle again and didn't think I would have to with 19 embryos in the freezer!!  But we lost them all and the two they put in didn't stick.  But the second stim wasn't anywhere near as bad as the first prob coz we knew what to expect!  The EC wasn't as bad as first one (had a general this time as pethidin didn't work last time) so wasn't as bad at all   just hope it works!!  Good luck to us both xx

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to everyone with BFPs this morning - brilliant news!!


----------



## melmead

Good morning girls congratulations to you all with you BFPs.   

Girls with the fluctuating sore boobs I have the same problem!
I had slight cramps yesterday but not sure if just the affects of the pessaries?


----------



## Special Prayers

Wow, more fantastic news,     massive congratulations to all BFP's.     

Melmead - I am now 4 days post ET and since ET I have dull aches / stomach cramping of varying degrees, boobs have become sorer as the days have passed and are def growing (tmi - lol!) lower back ache is what i woke up with today although i have had this for a few days too, think they are all side effects from pessaries, symptoms seem worse at nighttime for me as with anything.....  

Lozbeds - hows your new car?  

Pinkcat - can i play the new card still? i'll be sure to link and not copy in future


----------



## Special Prayers

Vickytick - well done you are nearly there, im sorry you are feeling the way you are today, it is a very anxious time but try to stay positive, you are come this far, sending you lots of      

Bestbean - how you feeling, big day tomorrow......


----------



## shazkowalski

Woweee!!!!!!! All those bfps!!!! I am on my iPhone so I can't name everyone of you, but oh wow it's amazing that there have been so many, am thrilled for all of you!!

Lots of baby dust, prayers, and PMA to everyon else still to test!!!!

Lots of love

Shaz xxxxx


----------



## crantra

Ladies...Help!!!

I have just had a bleed, it's pink and watery at the moment but I'm too far in for it to be implantation bleeding, I'm due to test Saturday after 2 blasts put back on 25th so 9 dpt....is that it? Is it over? I can't stop  
I have been having AF feelings for several days but everything died down and even my (.) (.) aren't sore anymore.....

I feel so down, please someone tel me something positive


----------



## gracieb

Hi cranta and 2 baume

Well looks like the three of us are in the same boat. My bleeding began last night it is not heavy or very red but it is constant  (i am on knicker watch) boobs are not sore anymore and have some bad cramping.

i havnt gone into work today wouldnt be able to handle it emotionally.  I cried so hard last night and only for hubby would have no hope at all.  

Girls i am goign to ring my clinic and see what they say please please do the same 

Stay in touch

Graciexxx


----------



## bestbean

Crantra, please try and be calm  , pink and watery is fine, try and rest and take you mind off it as much as you can, i know its impossible but little bleeds are very common, they dont have to be inlantation bleeds, just your body getting used to it.  Its not red and clotting, Im sure its just some snuggling.  Here's some


----------



## bestbean

Also Gracieb and 2baume     that this settles down for you.

Ive have strong AF feelings for a good few days now and it nearly killed me to not test this morning but Ive been strong and am waiting till tomorrow OTD, Im    that the progestrone is just being naughty with my tummy.


----------



## Amily

Pixie9, Cookies and Cats and Danniilegs- congratulations on your BFPs! So pleased for you!


cranta, gracieb and 2bamum - I know how you feel. Bled on Monday night and though there was nothing much yesterday it seems to have started again today. OTD for me tomorrow . Not feeling hopeful. Rang clinic yesterday and they said to carry on taking medication (after FET) till test day. They weren't much help to be honest but I know they can't tell me anything that the peestick won't tell me....

Good luck to bestbean and all those ladies who are testing tomorrow! PMA to us all and lots of prayers!


----------



## crantra

Thanks Gracie, bestbean and Amily....

I have tried calling the clinic but can't get through so will try again later, I am burning up and have tummy ache so can't help but feel AF has arrived....I will try and calm down and take it easy and see how the bleeding goes..

This has been such a hard week, DH away on work all week not back til Fri pm and can only get hold of him in the evenings so don't have anyone's shoulder to cry on   or to give me  

Thanks bestbean for the  

Gracie..will keep you posted hun big   to you xx


----------



## Special Prayers

Crantra, Gracieb, 2bamum and Amily - you are strong women and can do this, wishing you lots of good luck for your OTD and also sending each of you lots of    xx


----------



## bestbean

Amily   that its stops again  

  from me cantra, I know its not the same as a real one but   that everything settles down and hope the clinic can give you some words of wisdom or help a bit.

I think its worth trying to stay positive, miracles happen, I know a lady on here recently (Angel something, sorry my brain is mush) had a big bleed but then had a scan and it was a clot and they still had a lovely heartbeat.  It wont do you good to be low, try and be strong for your little pips


----------



## crantra

Thanks Guys, I didn't want to bring down the tone of the thread after so many positive results in the last few days...

Congrats to all you BFP's!!! 

I will be strong and am not going to test early through fear of the pee stick police lol


----------



## Vickytick

Its tough esp when we are so near (I'm 05/0 yet so far (cliche but true). Hold onto the hope that its just the body playing tricks on you. Pregnancy can do all sorts of things to us and everyone is different - otherwise lets face it they would have perfected the IVF treatment if not and we'd all be getting BFP first time...

This may sound really naff but is there a song or music that means something specific to you ? Its just listening can sometimes help. My wedding song was Hold on by Michael Buble and the main reason being that the words fitted our baby making journey so well. Its makes me cry but at the same time gets me in a   again.

We are all in this together so rant away if you need to .

Positive vibes to everyone today. I actually think I might spend the whole of tomorrow in bed..not allowed out in this weather anyway.

Vicky


----------



## Faithope

I tested with first response and superdrug this morning and both   my boobs aren't sore anymore either   surely being 3 days away from test date there should be some kind of line??

Congrats to the   's well done!!    xxxxx


----------



## Vickytick

I wouldn't give up just yet try again on Friday you never know it might be too early at the moment??


----------



## vickB

Hi girls, 

Firstly, I haven't posted much on here, but been reading every day - it has helped me so much to know that there are so many people in exactly the same boat as me, with the same worries, fears, etc, because you can feel like you are on your own. 

My test day is tomorrow and I really don't have a clue how its going to go. Some days I have felt positive - I know I have done everything I could have done to help me get a positive result, then other days I come crashing down and refuse to believe I could be that lucky, but I suppose everyone feels that way. 

The symptoms that I have had have been really confusing - some days I have really felt like my period is about to come and then nothing the next. The only thing that feels consistent is my thirst - been really thirsty and drinking water like its going out of fashion.  

I feel exactly like you Vickytick - I just can't help visualising a negative outcome and having to go through this whole nightmare again - its absolute torture  

Its been a really wierd week cos a friend has just told me she is pregnant with her third child (happy accident) and yesterday I saw about 5 pregnant women with huge bumps - why is it so easy for so many women and so hard for others? Its just not fair   

Anyway, sorry - feel like I'm ranting, but nobody can understand like you ladies can - massive congrats to everyone who has tested positive and the very best of luck of everyone who is still to test.


----------



## Special Prayers

vickb - thanks for sharing how you are feeling, pretty much sums things up, you post made me cry because it is so true!....wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow with others who are also testing - let us know how you get on.


----------



## shazkowalski

Girls, I know this is rich coming from me after my wobble yesterday, but please try and keep your chins up! Not all spotting is bad, so please focus on that!

VickB- I know what you mean, I really don't know which way to think either! All the AF cramps and then the montgomery glands thing I realy don't know what to think! Just stick with it hunni not long to go now!!

Lots and lots of     and         to those that need them!        for lots more BFPs!

Shaz xx


----------



## dreamer86

Pixie9, Cookies and Cats and Danniilegs congratulations Girls!! YOUR PREGNANT!!!           

  for those tested BFN, may the next time be successful for you 

I went in for blood test today just waiting for results DH starting to believe it a bit more now  tested again this morning still POSITIVE!! 

Lot's of    that we all have a healthy full 9 months pregnancy.


----------



## crantra

Vickytick... I know what you mean, it's so close I really don't want it to fail  

If I listen to my wedding song it would just make me   as DH away on work so missing him too much already.... My pick me up is watching the Sex and the City boxset with a big cup of tea and dunking biscuits....feeling better already


----------



## vickB

Thanks girls   Wondering whether it would be better for me to pee on a stick tomorrow morning, so I don't have to agony of having to ring the hospital for the result - really don't know what to do. What does everyone think - are you waiting for the blood test or going to test yourself all those ladies who are still to test? I think every clinic is different - is it likely that you may get a false negative if you do it yourself and not wait for the blood test?


----------



## shazkowalski

I am due to go to my clinic for bloods on Saturday morning and then call up at half one for the result, but I think I might do a hpt on friday morning to soften the blow......thats if I don't wimp out! But everybody is different hunni xx


----------



## Amily

Hi vickb
As I have been bleeding, I am going to do a test tomorrow morning before I get train to London for HPT. Wssn't going to but I suspect the result is negative so I would like to be prepared rather than being 100% gutted in some shop in London when I ring for the result    Will still be gutted of course but think I will be a bit better prepared. Off to but a first response test in a minute. The feelings you described in your post are all too true and I know how you feel! It is absolute, drawn out torture. Am sick of 'knicker watching' and worrying about AF type pains and feling hot.

If I get a negative tomorrow, I have a weekend of chocolate and spoiling myself planned! Unfortunately DH is out on Sat night (good planning) but we are going out on Sunday night for a meal. I feel like I have wasted a good deal of school holiday (am a teacher) and need to start enjoying myself!!
 faithope...maybe you should hold off on the tests now and wait till OTD? Thinking of you. Thinking of all the ladies waiting to test, especially those with spotting/bleeding.


----------



## bestbean

vickB, hi!  Glad you joined us.  We don't get a blood test at my clinic so its home testing for me, possibly with every brand I can get my hand on     I'm testing tomorrow with you  

Vickytick, I agree I think music is a good lifter, if I listened to our wedding song I'd be raving, so not sure thats such a good idea at the mo!  

Faithhope, I just think your testing too early and making yourself unnecessarily upset, please try and stay away from those addictive pee sticks till OTD    

Glad everything still all good Dreamer


----------



## Faithope

I knew that confessing on here, I would get the support  so thank you ladies  

* Amily*  for you tomorrow   I feel the same as you-that I am wasting my hols just dwelling on HPT's, Symptoms etc, when you wnat something so badly it takes over. I feel sorry for my DS-he is being neglected and I feel so bad about that so I am thinking of getting out and about, play some gentle games with him (hes a strapping 13 yr old ) and remember that I am one very lucky woman 

*Bestbean* You are so right-thank you, I need hitting with a wet fish in the face 

I don't get a blood test so those ladies that are having both-you are lucky xxxx


----------



## Amily

Thanks faithope.    to us all. Have fun with DS!
I don't get a bloodtest either - am having it done separately at immunes place in London.
Good luck for tomorrow vickB and bestbean and any other Thursday testers joining me.
Right - off to the shops.


----------



## 2bamum

Gracieb and the other girls that are bleeding. I called my clinic and they said that it could be the medication (progesterone) or, .... implantation failure!  I dont want to worry you, but I am absolutely horrified that it could be implantation failure!
.This is the first time that I feel like crying.
I just took a test and its BFN. I know its early, but there are a few girls that test positive with a seven day post 5 day transfer (which is where I am  at)


----------



## vickB

Ah, I'm praying for us all that we get the result we long for    . Thinking about it I reckon I'll be too scared to test myself anyway - I'm sure I can manage to wait another morning after waiting nearly two weeks!!!         vibes to everyone, up and down the country!!


----------



## Emnige

Kangaroo - Glad to hear that you had a good holiday. The only symptoms I had were cramping but not like AF type cramps and my boos look fuller and areola looks darker but they're not sore. Not long until your OTD now. Wishing you all the very best of luck.

Cookies & Cats - Congratulations hun    , you must be so excited. 

Loz_beds - How are you hun? Enjoying your new car? xxx

2bamum - It could be implantation hun, try not to worry, easier said than done I know but it could be a good sign xxx

Danniilegs - Yayyy, congratulations hun   . You must be so excited. I agree with what you say about feeling for those who have had BFN's, as you say this is a support network and we're all here for you xxx

Bestbean - Good luck for tomorrow hun   xxx

Pixie - I did say congrats on the other thread you posted on but I can't say it enough...congratulations hun    xxxx

Vickytick - I don't think any result you have now would be a false result but I know how you feel, I was concerned about testing early too and have tested again today just to make sure and it's still a BFP. Try to keep up the PMA hun, 2 more days to go hun, sending you lots of PMA    . 

Melmead - I had cramps on and off throughout my 2ww and got my BFP....I took it as a good sign before I tested.

Crantra - try not to worry hun as bestbean says if it's not red and clotting, it could be your embies snuggling in and your body getting used to it. Sending you lots of PMA.    

Faithope - I would still test again on Friday it could just be that there isn't quite enough hcg to be detected yet xxx

VickB - I'm sorry you're feeling great today hun, we're all here for you hun, good luck for tomorrow. I don't think there is any harm in testing tomorrow morning, I don't think it would be a false result now hun xxx

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow         

AFM - I tested again this morning and it still says   Just thought as I bought a twin pack of 1st response I may as well use the second one up! My OTD is Friday so won't do another test until then as I still have the test that the clinic gave me. I don't get a blood test either but when I called my clinic yesterday to advise of my BFP they booked me in for a scan on the 18th and they gave me a letter to give to my gp for them to continue my prescription of cyclogest up to 12 weeks so that will be ready for me Friday.


----------



## vickB

2bamum - please don't give up hope, you have seen that some people on here have tested negative early which has then turned into a positive......forget about this one and test again in a few day's time


----------



## gracieb

2bamum said:


> Gracieb and the other girls that are bleeding. I called my clinic and they said that it could be the medication (progesterone) or, .... implantation failure! I dont want to worry you, but I am absolutely horrified that it could be implantation failure!
> .This is the first time that I feel like crying.
> I just took a test and its BFN. I know its early, but there are a few girls that test positive with a seven day post 5 day transfer (which is where I am  at)


Hey 2bamum......my clinic havnt gotten back to me yet but im trying to be a little realistic while not giving up hope just yet. I am going to look after myself today stay on sofa no work etc.. Looking online there are a few things it could be and implantation failure is def one of them. Unless a full flow arrives i am going to keep on with meds and test on my given day

Stay with me girl.no more testing and lots of 

We will get through this either way   

Gracie b

P.s will let u know what my clinic says (if they ever call back)


----------



## Spanner

Well done on all the   thats  such lovely news... 

Stay strong girlies with spotting, and    you get BFP soon....When I had ISCI first time round I had no signs apart from AF pains and it was that bad I had convinced myself it was all over, and was fed up not being able to sleep so about two days before my OTD I tested about 3am and a faint line come up!! try not to lose hope...I know it's soooo very hard..

Im only on day 3 of ET from a 5day transfer has anyone noticed any signs this early?? It really does drive you    I keep trying to remain   .

I decided to work from home today and rest....need ickle embies to embed!!!

xxx


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

Dear Cantra, Gracieb, 2beamum, Amily  please, please dont give up hope, like every one else on the thread I'm    for you xxxx

Dear Dannilegs, cookies and cats and Pixie9 - congratulations!!! xxx

Good luck to bestbean, Amily and everyone else testing tomorrow.   

I called my clinic and they wont accept my result til tomorrow so am keeping my every thing crossed and testing again tomorrow too!!

XXX


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

Spanner

I really cant blame you for testing early hun, I think most of us do it, but that is very early! try to wait a couple of days before retesting as then if its BFP the line will be more apparent.

Or you could be like me and spend £90 on tests (not recommended!! and I've only one left!!) 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Spanner

IVF Virgin - No I haven't tested yet this time!!...that was my first cycle...  I don't feel the need yet...im going to wait at least until 11th


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

sorry!! doing this in my lunch time!! will try to read more slowly in future!! best of luck on the 11th!! xxx


----------



## 2bamum

Emnige – Thanks....good luck to you too! And congrats!

VickB- thanks for your words, I am hoping that things turn around!

Gracieb- I am soo hoping its not implantation failure for all of us spotters! I am losing a little hope for me, but pray we will get a bfp in a few days.Thanks for letting me know what your clinic says...

IVF Virgin – thanks for your


----------



## Vickytick

This is what I love about this forum the support it really does help. My DH thinks I'm nutty the amount of time I spend on here but I've got no-one who has been through it to talk to so thanks Ladies.

I've distracted myself for the last few hours but really tempted to go out and get a test for tomorrow morning but DH has taken Friday off (OTD) so we can be together whatever the outcome so would feel a bit bad. I don't get a blood test at clinic either so will have to rely on HPT and have already booked doctor appt for Fri afternoon to get a repeat prescription of  cyclogest if a BFP. That way I can always cancel if its BFN. 

Does anyone have a specific brand of HPT they've used ? All the clinic said was don't use a digital clearblue one?

V
x


----------



## pixie9

Vickytick, why did they say not the digital clear blue ones? i have based my pregnancy on one of those you have got me worried now!!
Pixie


----------



## shazkowalski

why would they say not a clearblue    I have got 1st response, meant to be accurate!

shaz x


----------



## Faithope

I think ladies is because they are 50 in strength whereas first response is 15 in strength, the lower the better   hence why i am panicking like mad cos my FR is BFN


----------



## pixie9

Faithhope
You mean it requires higher levels of HCG to show up? In that case phew! It does say on the packet best used on day of missed period. I just wanted to say to you dont lose hope Faithhope, i tested on Sunday and it was negative and my lines are only faint even now and i'm a little worried about that (i dont think we'll ever stop worrying till we have a healthy baby in our arms, then lots more!). After what i went through with the negative then it became positive i'd advise you all to WAIT until OTD!! I understand why its hard though as i caved in!!
Good luck everyone


----------



## Beth38

Hi
I am new to this but see I am not alone in going out of my mind on the 2ww!! I had 2 transferred at 5 days on Saturday and I am due to go for the test on Weds 10th. 

I could not wait for the clinic to write to me (they are not great at communication) regarding my remaining embryos that they thought they might be able to transfer and so I called them and just got told they all died   

I am now stressing thats a bad omen for the two they put pack as apparently the ones they did not transfer died on the Sunday?!! I know it only takes one good one but maybe a tad oversensitive right now and not at my most logical!!  Had a scare before ET of unexplained fluid in the womb that 'disappeared' just before ET and have googles every website on the subject 1000000 times!! 

I have never been on the net so much my life - its like OCD googling every flamin sympton - even got an itchy scalp and obsessing that can mean something !!! (probably change my shampoo  )
Guess what, its my first IVF!!

Just good to know that others go through the same worries. I am so in control in my life usually and for this I have never felt so helpless and lost. My partner is brilliant but nobody can really tell me other than that test next week!!!

PS I had 5 follicles, 6 eggs, 6 fertilized and 5 made it to day 5. I am 37 and my partner 31 (morphology and motility issues). My AMH is 14.7.


----------



## Faithope

*pixie* Yep the lower number, the higher chances of picking HCG up  you have made me feel much better regarding you testing early and getting BFN and now have a positive (even a weak pos is a pos ) what test have you used? Sorry if you have already said 

*Beth* Welcome to the mad house


----------



## Spanner

Beth38- Try not to worry...they would have put the best 2 back and it only takes one!! we are testing around similiar times, I had day5 transfer put back on Monday and my test day is next Thursday? They have told me to come for a blood test as a Pg test wouldn't show until the sunday? what about you?

I really wanted the moment of me and dh being there together at whatever time in the morning it is and looking at the stick together...Im tempted to test on Thursday mornin before the blood test....could it still come up as a positive??

Have you had any signs yet?
Spanner xx


----------



## Redkay75

Wow busy thread today!

Gracie B, Cantra, Amily, 2bamum - I know it's been said but not all bleeding is bad and it can last for a hours, days, weeks and can come any time after implantation. Some women bleed every month around there date of AF even throughout the pregnancy (Mym mum did with me!) As I said before somewhere after last tx with my bleeding I got so many lovely messages from women who had bled to varying degrees and for verying lengths and gone on to have healthy pregnanciea and babies. Keep taking the meds and test on OTD don't give up until then as you just never know even if you seem to go into full flow. I did this last time gave up before as I had full flow, commiserated with wine and **** and then tested and still had a BFP. Weeks later when I m/c all I could think was did I do that by giving up and having that glass of wine and ***? keep goigng til the end of this cycle and then start planning for the next if this one doesn't work. all my thoughts are with you!!!      

Dreamer - Yay for you with another BFP test. I noticed you also have male factor infertility (we have both too) and I mentioned your DH's response to my DH (hope you don't mind!) he said that every time along the way and I had felt upset or hurt HE felt that HE had hurt me and HE was letting me down by not being able to get me pregnant. He wondered if this may be how your DH is feeling, he's just too worried to see you hurt or disappointed? However, it looks like he's on side now  , so pleased for you both honey on your BFP!  

Cookie and cats, Danniilegs, Pixie9 - yay the stats on this month must be going up and up and up! long may it last!!  

Vickytick - keep your chin up hon, I'm not really one to talk as I'm feeling glum myself but keep on smiling!!  

Melmead - The Dh caught me telling my right nipple off a couple of days ago, it keep having sharp pains for no reason so I looked down my top and told it to 'Stp that!', he said that he's glad I do that as he talks to my boobs when I'm asleep and he feel less mental now!  

Special Prayers - I know what you mean about symptom watching, the other day my foot was hurting and I even caught myself wondering if it was a sign?!?  

Faithhope - Don't get down about a early negative it'sd not real until OTD you can get false negative but not false positives! 

I know most of you know all this but it makes me feel better!  everyone's base HCG levels are different and between 0 - 5, if implantation can happen between 6dpo - 12dpo (dpo = days post ovulation, dpi = days post implantation) 
if you have base level of 1 then 
2dpi = 2, 
4dpi = 8, 
6dpi=16 (only just register on FR! this could be as late as 18dpo) 
8dpi = 36, 
10dpi = 72......

you could have a base level of 5 then 
2dpi = 10, 
4dpi = 20, 
6dpi=40, 
8dpi = 80, 
10dpi = 160...

or you could have a base level of 0.25 and then 
2dpi = 0.5, 
4dpi = 1, 
6dpi=2, 
8dpi = 4, 
10dpi = 8... 

anyway everyone's different so don't fret yet!   last time at OTD 16 dp3dt so approx 19dpo my HCG was only 40 but it continued to climb, doesn't matter where you start from its the doubling every 48 hours that matters! 

Vick B - always take the blood test! it lets you know if anything happened, and therefore gives you so much more imformation for this cycle continuing or any in the future! knowledge is power as they say! 

Beth38 - Welcome I had 2 blasts put back on saturday too but OTD is 12th (just different clinic rules!) so we are at the same stage. None of my other embies could be frozen either but they are better off in you than out so don't worry as they will ahve put the best back!

AFM - got catalogue delivery of clothes, cheered me right up! wow what an essay! 

K x


----------



## Spanner

Vickytick - FORGOT TO SAY STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS....


----------



## gracieb

Hi Beth and welcome!

I wouldnt stress to much about the embyros that didnt make it to freezing.  I had 17 egs collected 12 fertilised 5 went to day 5.  I had three implanted and 2 didnt make it to freezing.  Dont think of it as a bad omen the clinic would have selected the best for implantation and possible success you have to remember they like success stories too  

Think   

Lots of   Gracie


----------



## dreamer86

Hi Redkay

Yeah DH was traumatised really when he first found out and you know what his doctor said "you have no chance of getting her pregnant but don't worry you can adopt!!" I was furious when he said and I told my DH to change GP's Immediately!! 

He changed to my GP and my doctor told him he still has a chance all we need is one good sperm , my DH also felt like yours about not getting me pregnant kept telling me I didn't have to stay with him when he first found out and I reminded him that I too have PCOS and that we will go through this together no matter what the outcome and that he is not infertile he just has some problems that's all. my DH sperm was quite on the low side 0 mobility i think can't remember the exact words they use I just know there was abnormalities and only for us was ICSI.

It is hard but tell DH he has as much chance as everyone else!! 

for the girl who had none to freeze I had 19 eggs then out of that 11 were mature then only 7 fertilized and on day 5 only 2 were good enough to be transferred and all the rest we could only freeze 1 so it does not matter if you have any to freeze or not once they are in you you have as much chance to get pregnant. 

Still waiting for results I feel sooo tired after taking bloods and last night was up twice with cramps each time staying up for couple of hours I am stopping my pessaries now my clinic have told me to stop as I had a positive result but I thought you carry on with the pessaries... Either way I can't handle those pessaries any more they are causing so much pain I'll be glad to be rid of them.


----------



## 2bamum

Redkay...what a great informative post....thanks for being the voice of reason!


----------



## gracieb

To all us spotters 

You will be glad to hear Dr. G has been on the case all morning (Dr. G is DH).  He said not to worry as our symptoms sound like bleeding from the cervix due to progesterone irritation  He hasnt gotten a tap done all day and has been googling signs and symptoms I'm not sure he actually knew the word cervix before all this started.

redkay thanks for the words of encouragement will stick with it till otd.  In the mean time just for my own sanity i am going to plan a holiday in case this dosnt work out whether i have to beg borrow steal we are going to go for a week in the sun with good food, booze and duty free

Thanks to everyone for their   and


----------



## Amily

Yes, thanks redkay...you are a mine of information!
 
Thanks to your DH, gracie! Sounds good to me... Your holiday plan sounds a great idea.

Beth38, we had 10 thawed and ended up with only 4 viable. I had two transferred and the other 2 did not make it to blasto. So, I am afraid it is quite common though it seems such a loss.


----------



## 2bamum

Thanks for the update GracieB.....and your DH, bless!!!


----------



## Beth38

Thanks everyone for your reassurances...and so quick! Wish I had thought of doing this sooner... Just felt stupidly "grieiving" for embryos that died and thought it meant they were all rubbish! Waiting for men in white coats to take me away. 

Spanner - I was originally told to come with early morning urine sample to test at clinic on Thursday 11th but I am flying to Amsterdam on that day and so I asked if I could come in to test a day early and they said yes, Wednesday morning was fine. I have to admit I dont understand all the hcg levels and what they mean, but know that then tempted me to think "oh, maybe I could test myself on the Tuesday to prepare me if a day does not make that much difference" - but I know from the hours and hours of internet research that it can!? I had my trigger shot on Sat 23rd and heard that takes ages to leave the system.

As for "symtpons"...I don't know! I had cramping and tummy ache (like period pain) on Sunday and Monday, (including a huge wave of it during Monday night at the time of a very vivid dream about a burglar which nearly resulted in me clubbing my boyfriend over his head in my sleep...blame the hormones!!   )but nothing at all yesterday and my boobs stopped being sore yesterday also, which of course, in my neurotic state, I thought was another 'bad sign' (of course it means nothing) 

Hope not TMI but also had a slight mucus like discharge yesterday and still get occasional period-pain type twinge. Have also heard that the pessaries can make all these symptons occur also - just so many variables!
How about you?

I wish you lots of luck and positive vibes....


----------



## Special Prayers

quick question - the HPTs the clinic have given me are called Alvita - it doesn't say anything about mIU levels so i am unsure of sensitivity and i do not have blood test option - is anyone else able to help me as i think they may just be cheap ones and not sure whether to buy my own for OTD......


----------



## Emnige

Specialprayers - I've just searched online for Alvita pregnancy tests and I can't find out the sensitivity but it does to be used from the day of a missed period so I don't think it's an early test. 1st response picks up the pregnancy hormone at 15miu hence why you can use them as early as 6 days before your missed period. Hope this helps xxx


----------



## Special Prayers

emnige - thanks hun think i will buy 1st response in that case and do it alongside so long as i can wait until otd...!! xx


----------



## Vickytick

Beth38 - Thank you for giving me a giggle  on an otherwise down day - your comment about the itchy scalp and changing shampoo summed up how neurotic we all become during this process. Every symptom even if totally unrelated can somehow be linked - in our minds - to the result that we want.

I too am getting the symptoms that you are mentioning and trying to convince myself they are related to the pessaries and not a sign of the dreaded and most unwelcome AF.

Specialprayers - I've just googled it for you and the only one I could find was a spanish (?) one but it said 'Alvita test di gravidanza 25 mui/ml' assume that this means 25 strength - wild guess..

BTW - not sure why they told me not to use clearblue digital it was just part of all the (mountains) of paperwork they gave me after ET. I'm going with Faithhope's reasoning. I'll probably go for FR but not until Friday - I've been warned by the   - thanks Spanner duly noted and caution accepted - lol

Good luck ladies and lets stay positive.


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi all!

haven't been as down today, in fact was doing really well- until about half two when started getting painful twinges really low down in my tummy, am sure that it is the aftermath of EC but still worried me a bit. Have any of you had this?   only a few days until test day now!

hope that those of you that were down earlier are a bit more positive after the fantastic support of the ladies on here!!

  and    for all of us!

Shaz xxx


----------



## dreamer86

OK BFP CONFIRMED!!    

First scan on the 17th    it goes well


----------



## crantra

well...it's got heavier and darker and clotted am having severe AF cramps and burning up....called clinic they said it has failed and told me to stop taking the progesterone. I also got a HPN as well, know it's 3 days early but think I need to stop clutching at straws and admit defeat as much as it hurts... 

Thanks ladies for all your advise and positive words and I wish you all the best of luck x

Going back to bed now


----------



## gracieb

Crantra I am so sorry  

  

Gracie b XXX


----------



## vickB

Crantra - I'm so sorry you're having to go through this, there are no words really are there?


----------



## 2bamum

Crantra - Im soo sorry! I dont have any words to make you feel better just lots of


----------



## shazkowalski

Ah cantra- i am so so sorry hunni, nothing I can say will make you feel better! Make sure that you look after each other


----------



## Special Prayers

cantra - oh no, i am so sorry, sending you lots of        xx


----------



## Amily

Congrats dreamer, that's great news!  
Shaz, that sounds like aftermath of EC to me.  

Cranta - really sorry. I am in the same boat I fear. AF tailed off yesterday but is back today and now 'proper' and I have AF pains and am hot, just like you say.   Sorry it hasn't worked out for us. Am doing test tomorrow but it is going to be a formality  
Look after yourself and be kind to yourself.


----------



## Fairy_Dust

So sorry Crantra x x x


----------



## Emnige

Amily & Crantra - So sorry ladies


----------



## dreamer86

I am so so sorry Cantra may the next time be successful   lots


----------



## bestbean

Oh Cantra, bloody periods!  Im so sorry   

Amily   for tmrw xxx


----------



## Faithope

*Amily*  hun, I was really hoping and  for you I'm so sorry xxxxxxxxx

*crantra*  too hunny xxxxxxx

AFM I have spent the last hr  my heart out, got rid of the protein shake rank drink I forced myself to drink every day, I put the Zita west CD away, I lifted a heavy and bag and I am so close to drinking a bottle of wine! It has got to me today, I am already admiting defeat, thats not good is it....


----------



## Kirsty1

Hi congrats for all the BFP ladies and good luck to all those waiting for tests    

Unfortunately i got a BFN today  so gutted but trying to remain positive and hopeful we will have better luck next time xx


----------



## gracieb

Well cramping and bleeding getting heavier after stopping for 5 hours so losing hope now.  Not that i need it..... DH has enough for both of us... he is so positive its all going to work out ok that i want to deck him. He really isnt listening to me or just dosnt want to hear it not sure what to do panicing about the land he is going to get ..i dont know ow to stop it


----------



## 2bamum

Oh no gracie..! Has the clinic not called you back yet?!?! Im not sure if upping your dose of progesterone would work....my uneducated opinion....

 for you!!!


----------



## gracieb

no they never called back.....will call again in the morning in the mean time


----------



## kirst01

Hi
Please could I be added to the list. I had FET today and OTD is the 14th August.
Big       to the BFN. I know how much is hurts, but we all will get there in the end.
   to the BFP

xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls was hoping to join you!  I had et yesterday and am really nervous this time round. My OTD is 16/08/11. Fingers crossed for all of us. 

Pat
xx


----------



## loz_beds

Hi Everyone,

Congrats to all those with BFP's and I've seen a lot of girls have had bleeds, don't panic, I've seen a lot of people do and carry on to get a BFP. I've been feeling quite positive today, until this evening when I got cramps again.
Two more sleeps

Tempted to a 1st response test Friday morning before I go for blood, but is it worth it?

Emnige - how are you luv? My new car is gorgeous, I love it. thanks, it has cheered my up no end.
Did you continue to get cramps after getting your BFP?

I'm      we all get BFP's...

   to those with BFN's...

Is anyone testing on Friday having cramps?


----------



## gracieb

i think i will but a little portable tv and install it in the toilet i am spending so much time there it would be nice to have somethnig to do 

Am in a good deal of pain ....does anyone know if it is safe to take paracetamol?


----------



## Emnige

Welcome patbaz  

loz_beds - Glad to hear you are feeling more positive today. I think it would be worth doing a 1st response test Friday morning otherwise you have a while to wait for your phone call to find out. What car did you get hun? Yeah I still get cramps now, apparantly it's a sign of my uterus expanding  

Gracieb - lol at the portable tv, not a bad idea!! You should be fine to take paracetamol hun, hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## shazkowalski

Gracie you can take paracetamol but avoid ibuprofen xx

Loz I test Saturday and have also had cramps today am trying not to read too much into it! Xx

Shaz xx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks emnige. I see you have two days to go good luck huni x

Loz_beds would do no harm to do a first response test on Friday morning

GracieB I was told at clinic that it was ok to take paracetamol


----------



## loz_beds

Definately lol @ Gracieb - the tv/loo idea, I know what you mean, people at work must think I'm strange going to the loo every 15 mins to have a check!!  

Emnige, aww that's good to hear your uterus is expanding and making room. I'm having on/off cramps. Keeping my fingers crossed I don't bleed. 
I would do a test fri morning but DP says NO  
He's out tonight and will stroll in later full of drink so it's spare room for him tonight but I might get the approval from him while he's just drifiting off... 

I got a new Merc ML 4x4 thingy, it's sooo nice, I'm very lucky. Got two dogs to fill it, just hope I get another addition for the back seat  

xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Kirsty1 said:


> Hi congrats for all the BFP ladies and good luck to all those waiting for tests
> 
> Unfortunately i got a BFN today  so gutted but trying to remain positive and hopeful we will have better luck next time xx


So sorry to hear your news... I know the feeling only to well!! Take care muffin xx


----------



## bestbean

Gracie  , I'm sorry its still about,    it settles, paracetamol absolutely fine x

Hi patbaz and kirst01, good luck with the 2ww  

Kirsty1 one I'm sorry, I'm sure it will be your turn next time.  

I'm heading out for a meal with some friends, trying to take my mind off tmrw.

Hope your still on cloud 9 emnige

xxxxxxx


----------



## Vickytick

just a quickie as DH now home and cooking dinner (2ww has some advantages!!) but just want to say I'm so sorry for those who have had a  today  your hearts out you are entitled and congrats to those who have had a  

GOOD LUCK  to those testing tomorrow lots of    

AFM - have more pain much lower down today like in the uterus which I do get before AF so trying to remain positive.  Only two more sleeps then at least we'll know.

Have a good evening all
V
x


----------



## Becky R

Hi Ladies, 

Im so so sorry to all you ladies with BFN.   Sending  many many  . Praying that next time is your time.  

Conrats on all the BFPs!  

Welcome all the new PUPOS!   Sending you all  

loz - Im testing friday and i had a few little cramps too. 

AFM - I am very very cross with myself for testing early.   
I had a faint postive on tuesday on a high sensitive HPT from hospital. Didnt let myself get excited. Did another HPT today (just a boots own, not early one) and the line was only faint too. I had thought it would have been darker this morning. 
Then at 1pm i went to loo (sorry of next part has TMI) and when i wiped there was a small amount of watery pink blood. There has been no more since but Im in a total state of panic. Not doing my OTD till Friday and im going out of my mind now. Moral of my experience ' Ladies DO NOT TEST EARLY!!    

xxxx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Getting hooked on checking this thread lol 

So pleased to see all the BFPs today    

So sorry about the BFNs     all the very best of luck for the next round xx

Loads and loads of luck to everyone testing tomorrow


----------



## patbaz

Bestbean good luck for tomorrow. Hope all goes well for you 

Becky I would go with positive test and keep up your PMA. Hold out til Friday. I will have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## millie123

oh whats with the cramping i feel like my uterus is about to drop out, i feel like im going to have a period i cant remember the cramping being this bad with my other FET, yes with ivf but not fet, i test on the 9th, im trully fed up now trying to stay sane, i thought maybe the cramping would be different if you use gestone, how wrong i think its worse bless all to bfn have a few days to grieve, then quite a few days of fun then get back on your bike, your time will come. thats what i say to myself anyway. congrats to bfp.


----------



## Redkay75

Beth38 - trigger takes 10 days to leave your system so it should have left your system by now (EC 23/08, right?)

Cantra & Amily - I'm so sorry, I know it hurts   

Faithhope - don't give up yet!    

Kirsty1 - So sorry for your BFN   

Gracieb - bless you and DH  fingers crossed still, I back everyone paracetamol is safe

Loz beds - Wow now that is a car!!!!! that would definately perk me up! 

Patbaz & Kirst01 - Welcome to the thread!

BeckyR - Watery pink blood is not necessarily bad especially with a +ive HPT, don't worry about testing early, even if you eventually had a failed cycle think now you know that your embryos implant which you wouldn'y have know previously and knowledge is power!!!    MY BFN was faint even up to a week after OTD last time with a BETA result of 150-300 which is 10x the threshold of the HPTs! Faint just means it's early   

I ahd a stupid panic today as I looked after my mates HUGE 7 month old today when she popped out and he cried and so as per usual I hefted in lifting him, rocking him, etc. and then when I handed him back I noticed my back was aching and though 'Oh   , Ive done it now!' I know that women have been pregnant whilst hefting round toddlers for millenia so why does this worry me? silly?


----------



## Emnige

loz_beds - That is a very nice car! Keeping my fingers crossed for you as well


----------



## kangaroo

Hi 

Massive congratulations to all the bfps! -    

So sorry Kirsty1 its just awful - look after yourself.  

welcome everyone new who's pupo!

Loz beds - I've also strated cramping today. I test tomorrow but not had cramps in any other cycles. Felt just like AF - really hoping it's not! Fab new car!

Millie123 - you seem like youve really been through a lot on your ivf journey and you seem so positive. Really hope this time works out for you

k xx


----------



## pixie9

Hi faith hope, i use cheap tests i buy online, at approx £1 each test, testing to 10mi.u/ml the site is ADTUK i confirmed it with the clear blue digital though


Faithope said:


> *pixie* Yep the lower number, the higher chances of picking HCG up  you have made me feel much better regarding you testing early and getting BFN and now have a positive (even a weak pos is a pos  ) what test have you used? Sorry if you have already said
> 
> *Beth* Welcome to the mad house


----------



## pixie9

Phoned my clininc today with my BFP! I have a scan booked in for the 23rd Aug so 3 weeks to wait and  my pregnancy remains happy and healthy and we see a little heartbeat on the screen  

Ps Girls i have been suffering bad period like cramps since my transfer and am positive so it can be a good sign!!

Best wishes and PMA to all


----------



## Mrs ABA

Pixie - woo hoo!  Mega congratulations to you     


Kirsty - so sorry to hear your news     to you and really feel for you.


afm at work today with my 2 embies.  Got some twinging but guess too early at 2 days post EC.  But have also got mega zits which is unusual for me - anyone know if that is a good sign?


A
x


----------



## patbaz

pixie   on the   Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy 

Mrs Aba think the spots are caused by all the hormones we are taking as its too early for symptoms yet.  wish you the best of luck    

Pat
xx


----------



## mscott96

Congrats to everyone with BFP's how great is it to here such exciting news      
 to everyone not so lucky this time x


----------



## Spanner

Morning guys

Well my sleep is getting worse and worse I have been awake since 3!!! And have to go to work at 7:30!! 
I haven't had any signs yet no cramping odd period pain but thinking that's the drugs. Worry now 

Good luck to all testing today xxx

7 days for me to go?!!!!


----------



## bestbean

Morning Ladies

I managed to keep in bed till 6am and and tested, we've got our  

I'm still shaking and we're nervous because last time we had a missed misscarriage and only found out at 1st scan, so I'll celebrate once we get our scan but we're nervously very excited!!!  We also did a digi and that said pregnant 2-3 weeks, so I can check on that in a week.  I'll call our clinic and see if they'll allows us to have a blood test, they don't usually but they may do for us.  I'm just   this little pip is tucked in tight and continues to grow 

 IVF virgin, Amily, Kangaroo and VickB


----------



## loz_beds

Morning everyone, spanner, I have also had restless nights and I normally sleep like a log  think its the worry combined with all the hormones. It's not even as if we can hve a coffee!!! :


My AF pains have stopped and im having the odd twinge stabbing pain

I test tomorrow, hope today doesn't drag....


----------



## loz_beds

Congrats Bestbean!!!!!!


----------



## Hbkmorris

spanner.. I'm like you no sleep, tossed and turned all night.. I too had 2 blasts transferred on sat 30th and it's my OTD on the 10th. I too have had no symptoms, a few twinges on Tuesday, bit of a muffled head yesterday but I think that's heat and lack of sleep and my (.)(.) are a little larger than normal but again I but that down to the cyclogest!!!

It's been worrying me as last time I had every twinge, pain going... Mind you that said that was negative so maybe a different feeling is good!!

Good luck for tomorrow, fingers and toes crossed for you xxx


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Congratulations best bean  x x x


----------



## Vickytick

Congrats Bestbean  - it certainly cheers me up when I log on first thing to see these BFP's in the morning.

Good Luck to everyone else testing today - officially or not 

AFM - well tomorrow is the day and I'm actually quite excited today - might also be that my twin sister is back from her hols so I've got someone to distract me - but had a dream last night that we got a BFP. I'm hoping that is a good sign..


----------



## 5403emma

Congratulations to all BFPs!!!!  What fantastic news!

7 days down, 7 to go.  Testing on the 11th.  I'm not tempted to test early at all yet - I don't want to spoil the dream.

Very restless at nights, body temperature is all over the place, boobs were very sore but this isn't as bad now and the cramps have also settled down quite a bit.  I'm convinced it hasn't worked but still trying to stay positive!

Good luck to all  

Thanks for pointing out my typo hbkmorris - I think I have a negative result on the brain.  I'm now convinced that means bad news...


----------



## Hbkmorris

BestBean..        This read is the lucky thread.. there's so many BFP... I'm hoping the luck continues for the rest of the month! In particualr next week    

5403emma.. I'm sure you congrats on the BFP not the BFN! It's early I know xx


----------



## Spanner

well Im at work and just checked on here as I am obsessed!!

BIG CONGRATS BEST BEAN WHAT LOVELY NEWS  

hbkmorris - Nice to hear you are the same as me, I can't remember getting any cramping last time...and I got a BFP....so need to get thinking like that and we need to think we have given it our all and have two lovely embies onboard  

Vickytick - Good luck for tomorrow....dream sounds good...have a lovely day and can't wait to hear your result tomorrow.

5403emma - We are testing on the same day!! when did you have ET? I am having a blood test next Thursday   but I have had no signs at all that any thing is happening down there  

Better get back to work

S x


----------



## shazkowalski

Wow congratulations to all the bfps!!!!! What a fab start to the day!  good luck to everyone else testing today!! 

Well I am just about to get on a train down to rainy London as a good distraction- still no idea if this has worked or not but edging towards not :-( have a lovely day all!!

Shaz xx


----------



## bestbean

Thanks everyone   I'm obviously chuffed to bits but trying to keep it reined in but cant help grinning.  Going to work soon, so that should keep me from going  

   that we get more and more good news!!

Vickytick, I woke up at about 5.30 having had a dream that it was a BFP, I was quite disappointed when I had to test gain for really, as i thought it couldn't happen twice, but it did, so I'm sure its a good omen!!


----------



## pinkcat

Congrats to all the BFP's ....Cookies&cats, Danniilegs, Pixie9 and bestbean!!!   

Welcome Beth38, kirst01 and patbaz!!     


So sorry crantra and kirsty1


----------



## Kirsty1

oh congrats to all the ladies with BFP      

Thanks for all your wishes , trying to remain positive and it just wasnt our time at least we have more tries xx This website really has kept me from going insane xx
GoOD LUCL TO THOSE LADIES WAITING TO TEST FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU ALL


----------



## BlueRed

good luck to all the BFP...it keeps us positive and hopeful

today i woke up with no pain: seeing that i barely moved from the prontogest ingections for so many night, being able to wake up painless after one its quite worring.I mean i was so stressed at the beginning with the fact that i'm in so much pain, but then having it for 6 days i got used to it; now all of a sudden not feeling any pain from it i go  .does that mean that that's it?if i have no more pain means it stoped from working?

to top it up i don't have a raised temperature like before, just normal 1.

plus slighty period pains  

my test is sunday so i know is pointless to do 1 now, even though i'm tempted....if its over i want to know sooner....but then again   no AF so to keep hoping till sunday.

 really hard....u may say i'm mental & u'll be right


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

Best bean!!! congratulations!!!   

I tested again this morning and am too officially   !!

Scan 24th. Am so happy. This time last year the GP told me I couldn't have children.I know it is early days but I'm elated!!

Good luck to all the other testers today!!

Xxx


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

Blue red

Please try to stay positive, I know it's hard. I had a really low patch during the second week.

If it's any consolation other than soreboobs and bloatedness which could be the progesterone I had and still have no symptoms.   for you Hun, good luck.

By the way ladies, I did a cb digital and a telco own brand line stick test and my clinic said they don't really like the digital ones as they're not accurate and may tell you the wrong weeks. Someone mentioned this previously on the thread so can I suggest on official test day you do a normal line test as well if your doing a digital one?

Xx


----------



## Vickytick

IVF virgin - CONGRATS - only one to join that exclusive list - it really is looking like a good month. April will be a bumber birth month at this rate. - lol


----------



## BlueRed

thnk u ivf virgin

   4 all of us


----------



## Redkay75

Best bean - Yay for you!  bet you won't get much work done today!     

Bluered - I second IVFV don't give up yet, your body might have just gotten used to the progesterone.

IVFV - I don't want to use the digi testers as i never wanted to read to 'not pregnant' if it was neg, also we know just how many weeks we are as weeks counted from day one of cycle I think it's only useful for those who aren't sure of their dates or if you are certain you are preggers from other tests and just want to see the word 'pregnant'. I still have one from last time waiting for when I'm certain! (also they are soooooo expensive and I am a cheap kind of girl!)  

AFM - I have backache, an upset stomache and cramps, knew I should have not eaten even slightly spicy food, normally doesn't effect me atall but now I regret it! Didn't sleep well last night (steriods) and when I did I dreamt that I was viewing a great house in the town I want to live except I was only wearing a jean jacket and I had little snails all over me, trying to pretend that everything was normal and that I was in a position to buy! very strange!  

have a great day ladies

Kirsty


----------



## 2bamum

Congrats to all the BFP's..!!!
Sorry for not personally naming as I am not with it...I am bleeding more today and am scared that its over.

Still, I dont want to put a downer on a great morning with all the BFP's!!!


----------



## Redkay75

2bamum - fingers crossed for you love, don't give up yet! it's still early days.


----------



## gracieb

Best bean and IVF Congrats congrats congrats .............. I am so happy for you both its great news 

Well 4 days till test day and still bleeding but it hasnt got any heavier I am waiting for a call back from the clinic to see if i should stop meds be nice to have some medical advice.  My self and Dh had a great chat last night and we know we will be ok no matter what, actually we have decided to go back to having a bit of fun and try and remember why we love being in each other company so all good either way.  

2bamum - i know how tough it is   
I had a good cry for what could have been but still positive, somebody has to be that girls that bled through the 2ww and still got a bfp. so lets focus on that till we know for def 


Best of luck to all testing today    for ya

Gracie b


----------



## gracieb

The longer I am on here the more you may realise that my coping mechanism is ........planning.  I have to have a plan of what to do next or i feel nothing is in my control  so girls planning a holiday and am looking for a few tips on where to go looking for a couples place obviously  with sun a few sights and not too expensive.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 2bamum

Thanks GracieB - good for you on focusing on the positive and working through this.

I just feel soo crushed at the moment - having spent soo much money and taken alot of time off work. I feel that my dream is almost gone. It should have worked - I responded - had eight eggs initially - took all the meds ie. prednisone, aspirin, vitamins. I even watched what I ate and gave up caffeine - and rested completely after transfer. And now it looks like it didnt work. Sooo, if it doesnt work with all my efforts, will it ever work.

Gosh....sooo sorry for being a downer - just feel horrid at the moment. Guess I can atleast start drinking coffee again and biking...


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

2beamum and Gracieb. 

Thinking about you both, sending you some   and .

Good luck

Xx


----------



## elpis

hello everyone. 
our 2ww started after ET yesterday. we are on our frozen cycle and have had 2 put back (day3 8cell and 5cell both grade2- they were originally grade 1 and grade 1/2 before they were frozen) (we had a failed icsi cycle in march where they put 1 top grade day2 4 cell one back in). am determined not to over-analyse every symptom this time as we were really disappointed last time especially because they seemed to expect it to work. 

controversially i think we might test early this time as i am due to test a week on wednesday (which would be 2wks since ET) and held out for the full 2wks last time even though all my symptoms had stopped after about 9 days and i felt nothing so knew it hadnt worked. will have to wait and see nearer the time. in the meantime, i am planning on doing as little as possible!

good luck to everyone!!


----------



## dreamer86

wow congratulations Bestbean and IVFV              

Pixie hope your scan goes well will   for you   , my scan is on the 17th I am   we will be ok till then.


----------



## gracieb

2bamum- feel as down as you want the randomness of it all is the worst like you i did everything i was told and responded well and actually got a lot of hope after transfer from the comments made by doctor.  
Having three little embryos tranfered and have none stay is gut renching the one thing i have is that i could not have done anymore......... I havnt even started thinking about the cost just got a bill in the door this morning for intralupid transfusion another 200+

I had a cup of tea with my breakfast this morning   still taking all my tablets but i think it is the peseries keeping me from full flow just wish the clinic would ring so i can have a gallon on wine this evening and maybe a curry


----------



## sally0582

Morning Ladies

I just wanted to let you know I'm still around! I'm reading most days but not posting so much as I was getting a bit obsessed with symptom checking!! 

I'm 3 days pre OTD now and still don't know what to think, I change my mind most days. The thing that worries me the most is that I've been spotting a little each day (only a tiny bity of brown blood - sorry if TMI!), it's not get heavier but it's still coming everyday and I can't help but think it shouldn't  oh well, time will tell!

Hope all you lovely ladies are well today. xx


----------



## HMB

Sally0582: My GYN always says that brown blood is NOT your period--it's left over from a previous cycle or something else. So think postive


----------



## 2bamum

gracieb - it must be so hard for you and your DH too! I truly hope that not only your clinic call you back about your bleeding, but that you get answers on what went wrong this time.

As others have said, it still isnt over - (although, its hard for me not to think so) 

If I have a full bleed im not sure if I will do my official test.

Do you think that you will try again? I think I will - although I may getting into debt doing so. I feel that I only have one more year of trying to get pregnant using my own eggs (im 40). So its this year....or never...

Cant wait for my caffeine, and to do my biking and zumba classes again.


----------



## kangaroo

It's another BFN for us - completely devastated. Think this was probably the last try for us. Just dont understand why it wont work. I'm normally so positive but just feels like lifes not fair.
Sorry to bring the thread down but needed to get that off my chest.

Congratulations bestbean and any other bfps.

Off work today and tomorrow to give myself chance to get my head around another failure so off to drink lots of coffee and eat chocolate!


----------



## dreamer86

I am so sorry kangaroo   

to the girls bleeding dn't give up hope another girl on july thread had a full on bleed and thought it was over she then tested on OTD  and is pregnant. so wait till your OTD    will be   for you all


----------



## 2bamum

Thanks dreamer for the hope...


----------



## gracieb

So sorry Kangaroo   

2bamum - I have def thought about trying again havnt brought it up with dh yet i think he is  little traumatised by all the meds and scans and steps I have to go through but for me now knowing what the process is  i dont feel it is a daunting. I am 38 so with you on the time factor but going to wait a little while i want to make sure i am emotionally ok i need to know i can take another transfer failure

I may look into going abroad I talked onlne to one lady who was travelling to Denmark where three rounds were €6,000 thats less than one here but would have to look into the practicalities of it all.  Dont fret girl i dont feel this journey is over for us yet


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

Kangaroo

I'm so so sorry.    

xx


----------



## Emnige

Wow you lot are a chatty bunch today!  

Spanner - Try not to worry hun, I didn't have many symptoms. Not long until your OTD, do you think you will wait until your OTD?

Bestbean - Congratulations hun      , you must be so happy. When I did my test I was shaking so much, I was so nervous. Well done hun xxxx

loz_beds, Vickytick - Good for tomorrow hun xxx

IVFVirgin - Yay, congratulations hun     , you must so happy 

Bluered - I know it's hard but try to stay positive. Sending you lots of PMA   xxx

2bamum & Gracieb - Keeping my fingers crossed for you both xxx

elpis - Welcome to the thread  xxx

Sally0582 - Good luck hun. Brown blood is old blood so yry not to worry xxx

kangaroo - I'm so sorry


----------



## 2bamum

Kangaroo - sooo sorry, its heartwrenching. I am thinking of you... 

Gracieb - sorry that your DH is going through the pain too.
  Its such a crazy coincidence -  I am already considering going to the same clinic that you are talking about. I know the one and they sound as if they are quite successful. Have you heard alot of good things or not soo good things about this clinic?

Emnige...thanks!


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi Ladies, 
I know am a bit late in joining, but would any of you mind if i did? 
I use another thread for my area, but girls on there are all at different stages and during my 1st 2ww has been the worst time of my life. 
I was not blessed with patience!!


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

thanks Emnige!!

Welcome CrabbyAbbey, you'll find the ladies here a tower of strength and support!!

xx


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

i meant CraggyAggy!!doh!!!


----------



## Emnige

Welcome Craggyaggy


----------



## gracieb

CrabbyAggy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I know am a bit late in joining, but would any of you mind if i did?
> I use another thread for my area, but girls on there are all at different stages and during my 1st 2ww has been the worst time of my life.
> I was not blessed with patience!!


Welcome Crabbyaggy - love the name btw 

2bamum- i hav'nt heard good or bad but am going to really research the clinic next time i kind of went to my nearest clinic this time. being the first time there is no way i would have travelled but i feel a lot more informed now.... so going to look into this in a rational way eg rate of success follow up etc.

might be nice to be away for the next 2ww  once we have a laptop and the girls here


----------



## vickB

Hi, just wanted to let you know that I got a negative result this morning from my blood test. Feel absolutely devastated. I did absolutely everything I could do to make it work - I gave up drinking well in advance, gave up caffeine, did accupunture and hypnotherapy - everything, why I don't know if I can even think about going through this crap again - we had invested so much money and hope into the process, its just so cruel. Congratulations to everyone who got the news they so prayed for and deserve and wishing everyone success for the future xx


----------



## Nettie79

Morning all,

Hoping that you are all okay.  Congratulations to the BFP   and hugs  to the those not successful... I am OTD of Monday when I will be on the beach in Futureventura.. Have brought to HPT to take with me and also AF supplies which I am really hoping I wont need.     I will try and get online and let you know whats happening.. Really struggling with the hot flushes so much so spent the night on the sofa as my DH was too hot and making me worse.. Got to love em hey!

Baby dust to every one still to test xxxx


----------



## dreamer86

am so sorry vickb   

welcome crabbyaggy


----------



## Vickytick

Vickb and Kangaroo - so sorry to hear about your BFN's its so hard when the absence of one little line makes or breaks your whole future. My thoughts are with you both at this difficult time.   

Hello to CrabbyAggey - this is definitely the place for support during good times and mad!!


----------



## mooers

Hi everyone

Mind if I join you? I had my first IUI basting this morning, and my OTD is the 19th. I had 2 nice big follies, so I'm hoping at least one of them makes the effort to fertilise and stick! These next 2 weeks are going to drag.   

Good luck to everyone, and congrats to the BFP's so far.


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

VickB

I am so sorry.  

xx


----------



## gracieb

So sorry vickb


----------



## Sarah Anne

Hi All, I have just spent hours catching up on this weeks posts - so engrossed that I forgot my meds    Huge congrats to soooo many BFPs!!  But to those with BFNs     

Just seen on the news that a Zebra muscle can produce half a million offspring in a year.  We only want one!!  That came on after the program with the pregnant woman prancing about with her bump, which was preceeded by the new born over the road crying...  

Glad that I am not the only one with very little symptoms, as most comments on here seem to be about all the symptoms and I have hardly any.  1wk post FET tomorrow and little more than bizzarre headaches that keep coming on and lasting for less than minutes.

    to all of us left to test xx


----------



## smc72

Hi all

It has been a while since I've been on here, but I have been reading the threads.

VickB and Kangaroo - so sorry to hear your sad news  

2bamum & gracieb hang in there  , i personally know 2 people who had what they thought was AF (1 even had AF for 5 mths!) but were in actual fact preg. I am due to test 07/08, y/day I had a melt down crying session over the stress of it all and today I have had staining which has made me lose hope somewhat.  I'm turning 39 end Sept and the only way I coped was to start looking for prices of treatments, so might look into the Denmark one too, thanx for that.  I know how you feel when you think your hopes and dreams for the future look about to be shattered, take care and be kind to yourselves. Sending you both   and hoping your dreams come true.

CrabbyAggy - hello and welcome, wishing you oodles of luck.

Congrats to all the BFP and 

commiserations to all those who (if i haven't mentionned you by name) are coping with sad news - my heart goes out to you.  

Sonya xx


----------



## patbaz

Congrats to bestbean and ivfvirgin on your BFP. You must be so excited 

To the BFNs I am so sorry. You need to take time and be good to yourselves. Go and spoil yourselves and dh with a nice meal and bottle of wine and cry as much as you need to.

AFM. Day 3 in 2ww and I am slowly going crazy. Dh not letting me do anything so I am bored stupid!!  I don't know if I can go through this again am very low today. Sorry 

Pat


----------



## Faithope

Hey ladies

I didn't test today   I have upset DH though-He is convinced its worked, I told him i know my body and I know its going to be BFN, he looks really hurt but I can't handle his positiveness any longer   I am being a B!tch today, moaning and whinging all the time


----------



## kangaroo

Thank-you for all the replies and best wishes - it really does help. Had a massive cry and feeling a bit better for the moment.

Vickb - so sorry for your bfn, massive  . I agree completly with what you said. I didnt have accupuncture or hypnotherapy but gave up alcohol and caffine ages ago and followed all the clinics instructions and took all my meds and still nothing. I'm not sure of your history - is this your 1st try? Everyone deals with it differently but I find letting it all out and having a big cry helps and it gets easier and less raw with time, although I'm sure you'll be very up and down over the next few weeks. Anyway best of luck for the future and just give yourself time to grieve and heal.


----------



## 2bamum

VickB - Ugh! Im so sorry! It is so cruel, especially when we do all the right things!


SMC72 - Thanks for the reassurance!!

I emailed my clinic to tell them that I am bleeding and I could not believe their response! They said - take a pregnancy test, if its positive call us, if not stop taking the medication!!! Nothing else was said in the email. What if I am pregnant and its just not showing up yet, and then I stop taking the meds (progesterone) like they suggested, then I would compromise a possible pregnancy. Officially my test date isnt even until the 10th. Its not only that, that upset me.  The cold way they gave me the brush off. Ie if its positive call us, if not, then dont bother us. There was no compassion, no explanation of the bleeding and not any explanation of what would cause this to happen.  Terrible!! 
Also they told me to just stop taking meds - its dangerous to just stop taking prednsione - I have just learned. You are supposed to taper off. Thats what I get for dealing with an admin person. They should have the doctor call me. Ho hum - thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## melmead

Afternoon everyone.

Firstly congratulations to bestbean, cookies&cats, Pikie9,danniilegs,IVFVirgin. Wishing you all the best of luck with your growing beans.

Sorry to hear the BNF results fron faithope, 2bamum, gracieB, Kangaroo & Vickb. Try and pamper yourselves.

I am having a odd day with period like cramps & am convinced it is coming I'm only 5 days past my 3 day transfer. I'm also feeling like I've got PMT.
Work is taking my mine off things a little. Off tommorrow & going wedding dress shopping! getting hitch next year. No harm doing some dressing up!
Hope everyone is coping with there daysxxxx


----------



## loz_beds

I just got my FR twin pack in my lunch break for tomorrow morning

I am sooooo nervous, bricking it.


----------



## Redkay75

2bamum - way to early to base meds on a HPT surely! just keep going you've got 6 days yet, keep going honey I know it's difficult but you can't regret continuing the meds but can you ever quiet the 'what if?' if you do, go with your instincts, we're here for you! K x


----------



## millie123

2 be a mum pease dont stop the meds if you are preg you may ask yourself have i done any harm and worry i bled from day 7 with my prior preg, but you have nothing to lose by taking meds, crazy clinic. thats just my opinion mind xhope you dont mind.


----------



## 2bamum

Millie and redkay - I agree with you both. I will continue the meds - I am just upset that my clinic would suggest to stop the meds as it may be too early to take the HPT. If I hadnt gained the knowledge and support from the girls on this board, I would have stopped the meds and compromised the small chance of a pregnancy.  

Thank you for your support


----------



## Vickytick

Loz-beds - SNAP got mine at lunchtime as well - handed it over to DH to leave in his car at the office to stop me testing this afternoon. I just know I'm not going to sleep tonight at all so we've decided to go out for a meal to distract us - or while away the hours I'm not sure. Good luck fingers crossed for us both..


----------



## Beth38

2bamum - I had a similar experience when I had some problems seen on my scans - it was like I was talking about a faulty hoover in currys or something - no compassion at all! If you feel strong enough ring back and refuse to hang up. I did that and ended up having the on call consultant contact me (I am NHS) just because I insisted. You dont need any extra stress and they have a duty of care to be more than [email protected] Sorry for rant but 100% behind you here ! 

patbaz  - I had a day full of tears and feeling so low 2 days after transfer and cried for hours because I had showered and worried the water was too hot and did me some harm. Felt the lowest of the low. Its Ok to feel vulnerable and rubbish and allow yourself some time to be upset. Sometimes better than bottling it up? Tomorrow will be a better day.  

sarah anne - I know exactly what you mean! No symptons can be over analysed more than any symptons! I have become so obsessed with the sore breasts stopping hurting a couple of days post transfer I got so upset. Boyfriend said "whats wrong?" I said "My boobs dont hurt...sob!!!" - he looked mightily confused. I have read about women who get lots of symptons and bfps and no symptons and also get bfps. We are all so different. But we share a common ground here and it sometimes help just to compare notes with a group who are going through the same stuff. I have period pains, slight fuzzy headache too and feel hot. Could that be preg symptons? Or the hormones, cutting out coffee and flamin humid weather? I am sure the fuzzy head is from the constant squniting at my underwear - flippin  knicker checking


----------



## patbaz

Beth thanks huni. Still weepy but want to get it out of my system before dh gets home - he worries a lot . The things we put ourselves through 

Pat
xx


----------



## 2bamum

Beth...Agree completely! It seems like they (the clinics) stop "feeling" as I guess they see so many IVF failures. But, its their job, and their responsibility to be a bit more human and offer compassion, support and full answers to any problems. Or am I wishful thinking


----------



## 5403emma

Hi Spanner

My ET was on the 28th - day 3.  2 embryos transferred.  This our second round.  The first round of IVF was so traumatic that it has taken me 3 years to pluck up the courage to do it again.  This time round has gone much better for me health-wise.  I only hope the embryos are hanging in there as I'm not feeling very positive at the moment...  Any pains I'm getting feel like period pain - mind you - having never been pregnant, I'm hoping I'm wrong.

Fingers (and toes) crossed for everyone waiting and trying.

Good luck x


----------



## Vickytick

Probably wishful thinking but I agree they forget that whilst they see failures - unfortunately - all the time we don't and are desperately looking for comfort, explanations anything to make sense of it all when it does go wrong so we can try to look to the next time with hope. 

CHIN UP EVERYONE     and    vibes.


----------



## Spanner

2bamum- you have a whole 6 more days till your otd. It's not nowhere near over yet u need to try and really relax. Forget about clinic. How long have u been bleeding for?
It really could be a good sign as I waschatting with a friend andshe had full blood flow with first pg. Fingers crossed foryou xx


----------



## BlueRed

i did a stupid thing today, don't know what got into me, but i rushed to the pharmacy and bought some tests, came home did one, i hardly had any pee in, just couple of drops managed to squeeze and it was negative ....i have my blood test on sunday if no period in the meantime, but from the look of things.........

in a way i feel really bad for testing, but then again i think i just knew it was nothing there.i still have some tests left, i bought more thinking that if its negative to test again every day.stupid thinking as i really don't want to test again. one negative was enough for me

did a bit of crying but i don't know i think i expected to be negative


----------



## Hbkmorris

BlueRed it's too early or you to test huni, what transfer did you have? 2, 3 or 5 day? How many embies? There's to many women who have tested early got s negative got all upset and then tested a few days later and got BFP.. Don't give up muffin x


----------



## BlueRed

i had a 6 day transfer so basically it may not be that early ...i think , so  i had them put back - 2 embryos- last thursday


----------



## Emnige

Bluered - It is definately too early for you to have tested, there won't be enough hcg in your body to be picked up by a hpt yet. When is your OTD? Try to resist the urge to test tomorrow, i'd say you need to wait at least another 2-3 days before you can get an accurate result


----------



## Hbkmorris

Oh sorry I had two 5 day blasts put back on sat 30th and my cons said you'd only just get a true preg result on my test date being 10th he warned me not to test any earlier... Try and keep your chin up!! I feel the same if I'm honest.. I'm convinced af's coming I've got all the symptoms! Blooming IVF really does knock us all for six xx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Beth38 I think a combination of knicker squinting and reading posts on here all day for signs that you might be pregnant will definately cause the headaches    I have pins and needles in one foot so I may scan every post ever written to see if anyone that ever got pregnant had that at least once in their TWW    If I can't have normal symptoms I think I will develop my own set...

I agree about the rather naf responses from some clinics.  I too am NHS, but they fund me at a private clinic and the staff there are ever so friendly.  Are other NHS patients actually recieving treatment in the NHS hospitals, or is there a mixture of this and being funded at private clinics?  I just love going to the private clinic, as only NHS patients have to pay for parking, so you have to do the walk of shame to the ticket machine by the main door each visit, you may as well have "poor person" tattood across your forehead!


----------



## BlueRed

my OTD os this Sunday, but because i had the embryos put back on the 28th and my OTD is sunday the 7th with a 2x day 6 embryos i thought it should be enough.its true that i had so little pee as well on the stick not a proper flow, but still......don't worry i will stay away from them, one negative was enough...i'll wait till sunday if no AF .

i don't know what to tell my dh as we talked about me testing on saturday and him buying a test 2morrow evening, but really i had enough i don't need another dissapointment so i' ll have to lie to him that i don't want to test....he'll be so upset if he hears i tested today so i hid the rest of the tests


----------



## dinkydott

afternoon ladys,

iv not posted on here b4, but have had a look every now and then,
im due to test 11th augs, iv on board 2x8 cell grade a, 3day et, 
im not sure if this has been posted on here b4 but thought this might help some of you, not nowing when to test or whats happing with your ems,

http://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/vitro-fertilization-ivf/2020175870-what-happens-after-3-day-5-day-transfer.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

I've had to replace this info with a link (used the closest match I could find) due to copyright.... 
Pinkcat


----------



## dreamer86

2bmum can't believe they were so cold with you you should def continue with meds but also call them, it's too early to say it is negative stupid people   i hate it when they behave like were numbers so sorry hun  

for those waiting here are my symptoms during 2ww (well 1ww for me) may help you with symptoms spotting  

My Symptoms were:

cramping from day 1 of transfer all the way up till now 
nausea
feeling hot
tired
spotting 5dp5dt
bloated
really low cervix
really bad lower back pains
thirsty
waking up in the middle of the night with cramps and finding it hard to sleep


I am still cramping and feel hot all the time.

lots of


----------



## dinkydott

ladys also, 

did you no that the cyclogest that we have to use gives use the same symptoms as pg, so i would not even bother looking,


----------



## 2bamum

Spanner – been bleeding for a day to two days now. Its not heavy, but feel thats only because im on progesterone.  I hope you are right that its too early...I really do.

Dreamer – Thanks , yep, if there is any profession that has to have compassion its IVF docs and administrators!!


----------



## patbaz

Clairescott thanks for posting that. I think that it will stop me testing early


----------



## dinkydott

hi patbaz, thats ok, 

i no how done in the 2ww can be im on my second week, and not know if to test b4 your otd,is the right thing to do, so this could help,


----------



## Keepbelieving

Blimey, I'm gone for a day and there seem to be hundreds of posts lol.

Well, CONGRATS to all those with BFP's!!! Amazing news and geuninely very happy for you!!

I am sorry to report that the AF is on it's way. Not due to test until tomorrow although following by BFN test on Tuesday,, i think this now concludes things - unfortunately. Have not been back to work since Tues (who luckily are being very supportive) and am now discussing with DH about trying another round of IUI in Sep to give us time to chill, get our heads round things and prep for next time........ 

I will keep an eye on the thread though to see if anyone else is blessed to get a BFP! 

Take care everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Keepbelieving. Don't give up yet huni do your test tomorrow and see how that goes x


----------



## vickB

Hi everyone, thanks for all your kind words. Had a good cry and feel a bit better, there's nothing you can do really but carry on. 

Kangaroo - a bit about my history: I'm fortunate that I concieved naturally and have a four and a 1/2-year-old daughter - we started trying again 2 years ago, and it took us 10 months to concieve again. Unfortunately the pregnancy was molar and I miscarried so had to take 6 months out before we could try again. 

That was last Feb and we had been trying to concieve ever since. Went for basic fertility tests which showed that my husband had a very low sperm count with high FSH levels - suggesting testicular failure. We don't know if this has always been the case or it has just gradually started to decrease, anyhow we were told that ICSI was our best chance, as in 6 months time he might have zero sperm count, but again the doctors don't know for sure and are just speculating. 

Starting to think perhaps that Isabelle was my little miracle baby and we are not mean't to have any more children. All we wanted to do was give her a little brother or sister to complete our family, but I suppose you don't always get what you want in this life and we have to make the best of what we have got and I know I'm incredibly lucky to have her. 

I turn 35 in a couple of weeks and hubbie is 37 btw.


----------



## Faithope

Afternoon,

Hey *clairescott* nice to see you here too  hows it going?

Theres so many of us here, I can't do personals as I can't keep up 

I have a full-on feeling of coming on, yet in my normal every monthly, I never get that feeling until two minutes before I get up in the morning after brown spotting for 3 days then I come on. Its weird for me to feel these feelings 

The only thing I haven't done this 2ww is knicker check  im prodding my boobs every 5 mins, I am constantley thinking about my tum, I am aware of my mood swings-poor DH...


----------



## dinkydott

faithope, my darling, yes im good although i really missing my dp, just had acry on the fone to him, iv had enough and want him home, i cant cope with out him any more,  

i see you didnt test this morning, good 4 you, but sweeti, try not to look into to much, the 2ww is really  , and you still have 2 days to test prop, i tell you what i dont care what any 1 says, this part of the tx is the worst, infact worse than any thing we have to deal with,


----------



## Redkay75

Clairescott - Hi and welcome, just a question that pops into my head everytime someone posts that embyogenesis day by day. Is not a 'morula' the stage before 'blastocyst' and therefore is the terminology incorrect? should it not read 'the blastocyst buries into the womb lining' not 'the morula'?

It is a very useful peice of information if it is correct but I have seen it posted and reposted so many times but no mention of where the original information came from. A further word of warning, these days are approximate and not exact, implantation can happen between 6 and 12 dpo so some people won't get there result exactly upon the days stated.


----------



## dinkydott

hi redkay, hunni iv not got a clue, and i dont no where it has come from, its been on my other thread for a while, i dont care, its keeping me sane by following that although the only thing im not following as you say is the test day, im very tempeted to test when the chart says but my clinic say 2 days after so will go with what they say, but at least i no if and when the hcg is going into blood, and more or less when the implantoin took place,


----------



## Spanner

Quick question- if I had 5day et on Monday I have a blood test on the 11th and they told me that a pg pee stick wouldn't show until 14th? Has anyone else clinic said different or could a positive come up on Thursday?


----------



## bestbean

Right, I'm going to attempt a huge response to everyone, I'm sorry if I miss anyone, I love you all, but I'm so tired I'm really to drop.

IVF Virgin YEAH!!!!     now officially pregnant, it must be very satisfying proving your doctor wrong, what do they know!!  There are miracles x

Redkey    You're having some funny dreams

2bamum I think its shocking the response you got from your clinic, I agree with everyone else, stick with the drugs and test on your OTD and try and keep  

Gracieb it sounds as if you and your DH have an amazing relationship, your attitudes are brilliant    

Welcome Crabbyaggy (  love the name) elpis and Mooers  

Dreamer and Emnige, thanks for your messages, you've been given a nice early scan dates haven't you.  Ive just had mine, its the 26th, so its now a 3ww for me  

Kangaroo, I'm sorry   i hope the coffee and chocolates helped

 for VickB too, I'm really sorry

Its devastating to get this far and it not work .  Obviously theres no obvious thing we can do to make it work, otherwise none of us would be on here, I suppose the only thing you can think it there must be a reason somewhere along the line and maybe you'll find out one day what that is.  You can do everything you can to try and make a success but if that tiny cell wasn't just right at that moment then it wont work, its so unfair but I hope you can all take something positive form this cycle and hope it helps next time (the drugs weren't that bad, my livers a bit healthier, you've made some good friend on here...)    

Nettie, you're having hot flushes now and your going on holiday soon, I hope you've got a personal fan!!

SMC - try and stay   

Pat - I hope your feeling a bit better this evening  

Beth I'm not sure pins and needles will come up as a symptom  

Melmead, you've still ages to go, try and  

Bluered   you're far to early, not morning wee and just a dribble, I think   should come and see you

Sarahanne, Emma, Claires, Faithope, Spanner and anyone one Ive missed (sorry)


----------



## dinkydott

spanner, not sure if this wiil help, but i had a 3day et last friday and im testing on 11th but no bloods just pee stick,


----------



## Hbkmorris

Spanner I hadb2x 5 day transfer on Saturday and my OTD day is 10th they advised me not to test early as the HCG may not be detected! X


----------



## pixie9

Thanks Dreamer thats very kind,
How are you feeling? I am obviously so very pleased but feel a little anxious. My test was still quite faint this morning, its deffinitely positive but i want to see it get darker as my HCG levels rise, please little one(s!) hang in there xxx Your scan is quite soon thats great! Good luck with it xx


dreamer86 said:


> wow congratulations Bestbean and IVFV
> 
> Pixie hope your scan goes well will  for you  , my scan is on the 17th I am  we will be ok till then.


----------



## bestbean

Good luck tomorrow Vickytick and Loz


----------



## loz_beds

Thank you Bestbean - hope you're doing good?xx

Good luck vickytick - hope you're having a good meal.
My DP is sitting silent, just so anxious and nervous.

God knows how I will sleep tonight, especially it seems like AF pains are coming back   oh well, only one sleep then I'll know
Not sure if HPT will show up as I'm going for blood test tomorrow whereas HPT OTD is 7/8
I'm doing both tomorrow anyhow.....so nervous.

  

Thinking of everyone also with BFN's or having bleeds or feeling negative (sorry no personals, can't keep up with us natterboxes!)
Congrats to all the BFP's also

Here goes.............


----------



## patbaz

Good luck vickytick and loz - hope to see some BFP tomorrow girls


----------



## shazkowalski

Everything crossed for those testing tomorrow!!!! Please keep the BFPs coming!!

Big hugs to those with bad news today :-( xx

I can't believe it is nearly our test day, I really don't know what to think and am terrified!!!!

Will do personals tomorrow as on phone on a train at the mo!!!

Love to all
Shaz xxx


----------



## Emnige

Just a quick one to wish everyone testing tomorrow all the very best of luck xxx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi girls 
Did any of u have sharp staby pains in the ovary type area during 2ww?


----------



## gracieb

Hi 2bamum - hope you read this .... my clinic FINALLY got back to me at 5.3o this evening after me leaving a messege at 9 am.  Nurse was very kind and said not to worrt too much atthis stage that it dosnt mean it hasnt worked yet. She asked me to stop using presseries vaginally and start    She also said to up my dose from 800mg to 1200mg which for me means three times a day instead of twice.  She said that this will prob result in futher bleeding but to ring tomorrow again to see if i need additional support meds.  She also said that becuase of the higher dose and bleed i wont get a BFP from a pee stick and need to get a blood test from my local doc on my offical test date which is Monday.

Im taking this with a big pinch of salt but it has stopped me opening the bottle of wine i bought tonight  cant take back the two cups of tea though 

Dont give up till the test date we have already gone through the disappointment so why not just wait and see

 

gracie


----------



## pinkcat

Sorry Kangaroo and VickB     

Welcome CrabbyAggy and mooers    

Welcome elpis   ...post your details if you want to go on the list


----------



## IVF VIRGIN

Lots of luck tomorrow testers!!

Xxxxx


----------



## Special Prayers

Hi everyone, haven't posted for a while, had to do some work - boring!! 

So i have just caught up with everyone's news, too much to remember to do personals but firstly a massive congrats to all those new BFP's , wow so much fantastic news      

Also deepest regret for those BFN's, really hope you start to feel better soon and that you have another chance at your dreams coming true - lots of    

For those who have tested early, naughty naughty,   -  really hope you have good news on your OTD - sending lots of   and  

To all newbies - this group really is a great bunch for support and info    and  

Loz and Vickytick - thinking of you for your big day tomorrow - good luck!!!!     

Lots of baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## MadDogLady083

GOOD LUCK to everyone testing tomorrow!


----------



## Faithope

to all you ladies testing in the morning


----------



## gracieb

Good luck tomorrow faith hope will be thinking about you   

Gracieb


----------



## Amily

Firstly, good luck to all those testing tomorrow!   Good luck, faithope!

Very sorry to hear your news, vickB, kangaroo and 2bamum  
Your comments about getting abck to zumba, chocolate etc are so true...we go through a hell of a lot and really work for this and it is so desperately unfair.

Huge congratulations IVF Virgin and Bestbean!  

AFM:
I have had a surreal day. Did peestick test at 5am. Nowt. V v faint line but that's it. 
Went to London.
Beta HCG test : 84.1....positive!
Progesterone low: 40.1

I have had intralipids again today and been given px for prontogest. Have been on pessaries up to now (carrying on too) Managed to get it in London, just before shops shut. Can't read the Italian on the paperwork   but it says intramuscular so shoved that massive needle in the top of my bum. Ow.

84.1 is low though, isn't it....? 12 days post 2 day embie FET. Not sure what to think. Will be back on Saturday to test again. Still bleeding a little bit. This is the furthest I have ever got but not celebrating anything yet.... little smile though  In shock more than anything.
DH away but rather tearful on phone when I told him. Very cautious as still bleeding slightly.


----------



## gracieb

Amily - good to hear from you and good to hear you good news.i understnad why your cautious though  I will   that the hcg levels go up and up and up

Send your little emmies lots and lot of


----------



## Amily

Thanks gracieb!


----------



## Vickytick

Well my gut feeling was right, the same feeling I had in Dec when I knew I was going to m/c and it was a   for me.

I know its my first time and I've still got two goes on the NHS to go but I'm gutted especially as I'm not sure what I can do differently. I've given up alcohol, caffeine, chocolate even my job to try and help this process along as well as doing (expensive) acupuncture for nothing..They were 2 good grade eggs so why did it fail??

To top it all my DH  'delightful' ex wife will be back at the weekend to continue to make our life hell over his son. A reminder of what she can do and I can't shoved in my face.. nice.

Good luck to everyone else. I'm naturally going to drop off now as I had no frosties I'm going to be in limbo as I'm not sure how long they will make me wait to try again - hoping with my age and low AMH its not long.

V


----------



## loz_beds

Vickytick, I'm so sorry hun.     
Please don't cry, I can imagine it hurts bad, real bad, actually do cry, it's good to cry but get lots of   from your DH
I can relate to the ex-wife situation - try to rise above it, you're better than that nonsense I'm sure.
Women can be cows and you're right, not realise how lucky they are.

Try to keep your chin up and move on and try again if you can.xxxxxxx

AFM I got a    faint line but it's there, on two tests so will get it confirmed this afternoon at blood test.
Don't want to rub it in....but we're over the moon.


----------



## Becky R

Vickytick I'm so sorry to hear your news.  

Loz beds Were off for blood test at 8am. Getting results at 4pm.
We too had a faint but positive pee stick! Congrats Hun 

Xx


----------



## Spanner

Morning 

Vickytick- sorry hun   at least you know u tried everything u can have no regrets. Big hugs don't give up hope

Loz- congrats   U must be in a state of shock!! What was your otd for a pregnancy test? Xx


----------



## Spanner

Congrats Becky r good like this morning!!!


----------



## Amily

Congratulations, loz beds and becky r!   That's lovely news!!!
My test line is darker today  ... 2nd bloodtest tomorrow.
Please let this be true   


Very sorry Vickytick. Very sorry to hear about DH's ex wife coming too. That's terrible timing. Thinking of you  

2beamum - I am so sorry about the tretament from your clinic. They can be very cold. When I was told we had to abandon treatment due to OHSS, no one even rang me after sending me home to see if I was OK. When I rang up, the nurse didn't know when I had had EC let alone OHSS. I complained and got an apology. I quite agree with the ladies here - don't stop taking everything till OTD.


----------



## 2bamum

Amily..  I am soo happy for you! Sure, its early – but what a great place to be this early. Especially considering the problems with the bleeding! Congrats!!!   

VickyTick – Im sorry – I know this is soo difficult for you. Just be reassured that you did all the right things to make this work. 

GracieB – Wow, what an interesting response from your Nurse! Dont understand how inserting the pessarie in the back door rather than the front will help, but increasing the dose to should...but to what? 1200mg!? Thats alot, what pessaries is it that your are taking. Im on only 600 per day! (3x200). What I thought was your nurses most interesting comment, is that if we bleed the HPT test wont show a pregnancy! I wonder if thats why I am having the negative HPTs. Its great that she called you back and gave you helpful advice, and didn’t just shrug you off like my clinic did.!!   Tested this morning and still a BFN...


----------



## patbaz

Vickytick so sorry huni. Take some time out for yourself. I felt exactly the same when tx didn't work for us in December, but you now need to cry a little and then get on with living life. It's easier said than done but as time goes on the hurt gets a little easier xxx


Loz & becky a huge congrats on your BFPs hope the bloods go well this afternoon. Will have my fingers crossed for you both xx


----------



## Amily

Just to let you all know that I tested with 2 types of stick today. The First Response shows a positive but the little dip stick that comes in a pack of many doesn't. So, if anyone's buying them, I would go for First Response non digital.

Thank you 2beamum


----------



## patbaz

Amily congrats huni x


----------



## bestbean

Good morning

Vicytick I'm so sorry it didn't work this time, its very disappointing and you must be very upset .  Its very comforting that you have 2 more nhs cycles and there is plenty they can do to improve things next time.  I was told that the first go is very much a suck it and see with the nhs, they will use all of the information from this time to improve next  time.  Don't forget the nhs will try and get away with as little drugs as they can as they have to be very cost aware, so as a minimum, next time your stimming drugs should go up Also don't feel that it was a waste all the effort you put in, at least you know you did everything you could, that should give you comfort and your body will be in tip top condition for you next time   

Amily, I'm really pleased for you, a lovely tentative         that thing continue to improve

Loz woohoo!!        Thats brilliant news, so those pains weren't so bad, theres an awful lot going on in there and its bound to feel unusual! x

Becky R Ive got everything crossed for you, faint line is a line     

GraciesB and 2bamum, also      and     that the change in regime has a   effect, good to get second opinions xxx


----------



## Spanner

Amily!!! thats fab news...thats three already this morning  

I need some advice - I have just offically freaked myself out...I have just found an old diary I kept when I went through IVF the first time and I wrote down my symptoms everyday in the 2ww....most days I had AF pains and started getting spots around day 10 and a little lower back pain...Im now on day 4 from a day5 transfer and feel like I have had no sysmptoms a few af pains but nothing really I can remember ...Has anyone else had no symptoms but still got a BFP??


----------



## Nettie79

Morning Ladies

Vic -    take some time out this weekend to feel what you need to feel! Dont let the ex get you down! Shes his ex for a reason, you have an amazing DH just concentrate on that!

   to the positives this morning, lets keep our fingers crossed sending you lots of sticky glue and baby dust!!

Well I am so so excited that I am goin gon holiday tomorrow, just need to get through lunch with my dad and some wedding photoography and then we are away! I dont think I will get back on here before I go but just wanted to say I will miss you all, hoping that I can come back to lots of positives.

Hugs xx


----------



## bestbean

Have a great holiday Nettie,   you get a good result while your away!!  

CrabbyAggy did anyone get back to you about the painful ovaries?  Ive had them all the way throughout and it is a very common side effect.  Apparently it takes about 3 weeks for them to go back to normal and settle down, so pain and discomfort are pretty usually and you shouldn't worry about it too much.  

 Has anyone forgotten to take their cyclogest and had advise as to what to do if they have?  I know I'm stupid but with everything that was going on yesterday  forgot to do my evening one.  I'm pretty worried, as a side effect of them is that I'm having to go to the loo pretty often (I'm   going in that way !!) and they only last up there about 1 - 1 1/2 hours then I nee dto go again.  Sorry TMI but I just think I'm not giving myself the best dose  Any advise greatly appreciated.


----------



## patbaz

Hi bestbean I forgot to take my dose and phoned clinic as soon as I remembered. The clinic said not to worry and to take next dose as normal. Hole that helps 

Pat
xx


----------



## bestbean

Thanks Pat, I shall try to not panic


----------



## Hbkmorris

Bestbean.. don't worry about it just carry on as you would normally today, my clinic said that many ladies forget but as long as you only forget once or twice there's no down side affect. With my cycle this time I've been less constipated so don't worry about going!!   x

Nettie79.. Have a fantastic holiday.. Enjoy x

Spanner.. I've had no major symptoms either, I've got a hormone head which I get before AF, no sore (.)(.), the odd shooting pain, twinge in my ovaries goes from one side to the other and a bit of a sicky tummy but apart from that nothing. Now I hope this is a good sign as last time with My 3 day transfer I had loads of cramping, twinges, bloated etc etc so fingers crossed the difference is good!      

patbaz.. Hello hope your well x

Amily.. I've got pee sticks in stock & a first response & clear blue (just a few!!) to scared to bloomin use them now... roll on next week for me and good luck to you x

2bamum.. How you doing muffin x

Becky R.. Good Luck    to you x

loz_beds..       to you x

Vickytick.. So so sorry.. I know there's nothing I can say that will help you right now and the pain hurst.. I know I've been there! but you must remember your very lucky to have 3 goes on the NHS so keep your chin up and get yourself all ready for cycle no 2.. if you look forward it makes the pain a bit easier. Also not sure if you are but when I had to thing forward and start again I started taking Pregnacare Conception, started having Acupuncture with a fertility specialist & had reiki. Just a thought but I swaer this has helped my embies be strong and get to blast. Take care    x


----------



## Redkay75

Vicytick - so sorry lovely, as my Dad keeps telling me, it took Rod Stewart and his wife 4 goes toget their baby! Fingers crossed have a few days of revelling in carbs, caffiene, wine and whatever floats you boat and then start planning for the next. Your NHS area do 3 thats amazing!

Amily - Yay you!   84 is a positive result, dont worry about levels just yet as we all start from very different places, my nurse told me of a lady whose first BETA was 17 and they wrote it off but she went on to have a healthy preg and birth. What matters is the doubling of numbers so tomorrow test will tell you all! Hopefully your good news will help everyone else who are bleeding. But for now you celebrate!  

Loz - Again yay for BFPs Great news lady! enjoy the next 3ww for the scan now!  

BeckyR - Yay for the Faint line that is a BFP!  

Nettie - enjoy your hols!

Best bean - I thought I had forgotten a Cyclogest last time (on Gestone injections this time!) and the nurse said not to worry as missing one won't do any harm! also the progesterone is absorbed in 10-20 mins so don't worry about them not being there long enough! 

AFM, slight twinges but I think I have these every cycle to be honest, slightly nauseus yesterday but again could have been anything. Going to the accupuncturist today so Ill see what she saya about my pulse, whether its slippy and jiggly or whatever the decsription is! 

Have a great day ladies!

K


----------



## Beth38

Hi Spanner

This 'to be or not to be  - is it a sympton?' is driving lots of us crazy and I am one of them  
I am obsessed with the sore breasts thing - I had sore breasts on the trigger shot (so thats how my body reacts to that hormone - right?) they were really sore - now NOTHING, just period type symptons I usually get (upset tummy, odd cramp, pulling feeling). I am 6dp5dt.

I had some good advice that everyone is different but cant seem to take it in! All I can say is that you have to stay   but then I feel a hypocrite for crying last night! But this morning is a bit better - we have to take each day as it comes. 

I am also fiding it impossible to concentrate on my job which is very demanding at the best of times and I have a very intense boss. Usually so career minded and now I could not give a flying XXXX about my job- just want a family!!!!

To all the ladies on here going through this one step at time (including hurdles!) I send you all my respect and    

xx
xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Beth38

Your words read so right, trying to stay hopeful is so hard when all you can think about is a baby we all so long for.

Everyone is so different it's hard to know what's normal and whats not! All I know is my headache is very painful and I'm very concerned about it as it's defo AF type!   

Roll on 10th and I wish I could sleep until then! 

x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Vickytick, so so sorry.     I agree about the forward planning to cope with the disappointment now – I have my next 4 cycles all planned out over the next year in my head!

Huge huge congrats to those with BFPs!!  Fabulous!  

Redkay I am glad you said about how quick the pessaries are absorbed, I have had the same problem with going not that long after applying one, and worrying that it wasn’t there long enough! TMI?!

Beth38 I know what you mean about not being able to concentrate on your job – I have to support people for a living, and it’s really awful but when I go to work during cycles I just don’t care about them and just want someone to support me!  And I cannot concentrate on my studies as also a student, despite being really behind after OHSS in May.  Don’t know how all of you that work full time cope!!

I cannot believe that I am half way through my TWW already! Yay!


----------



## Keepbelieving

Well, test day is today and I can confirm that the HPT shosed a  . No AF yet, I have had the weeniest amount of red/brown spotting unlike normal and nothing today, so I am guessing that the pessaries have delayed the period  

Had kinda guessed earlier in the week as you will see from my pre posts and now have the joy of phoning the clinic. 

Have not been to work since Tuesday as had a cracking migraine and then broke down about not having a BFP   

DH is upset but won't show me that he is which hurts even more that he is being so sweet to hide it from me and staying positive for a 'next time'.  

Oh well, will have to start trying to find the £££ for next time......a long journey this may be    

Congrats once again to the ladies that have had a perfect start to the morning and all the best to those in their 2ww.

xxx Thanks for the support over the past couple of weeks xxx


----------



## MadDogLady083

So sorry KeepBelieving,   be strong and you can get through this!  Sending lots of love and luck for next time xx

Vickytick - so sorry hun and 100 % know what you mean about the ex-wife thing, my DH's ex-wife has had three kids since their one so in total she has four kids by three different men.  She also is very open about having two abortions when she was younger before she was with my husband too.  She is so flippant about getting pregnant - all in a days (or 15 mins!) work for her.  Drives me mad but I can't show it.  We all work in the same dept too!!  Luckily I don't have to see her very often (esp as she has been on two lots of maternity leave recently as she came back from her last one pregnant!!).  She causes us problems too and in her words she 'bends over backwards' for us which is entirely untrue.  She gets two lots of maintenance money from us and her second ex-husband plus child benefit so is rolling in it.  DD comes to us telling us about the £600 mum has spent on the Next catalogue and we know that was with our money!!  Anyway, sorry to go on about ex-wife, she does drive me insane on top of everything else.  

Many congrats to the BFPs this morning   brilliant news.

I am a naughty early tester and did one yesterday and this morning which were both BFN.    OTD is Tuesday   

I've felt nausea since yesterday but I think that's prob anxiety!!!!  I've had two weeks off work as last time my boss was not sympathetic at all and started pulling me up on the time I was having off for the IVF, which wasn't that much!  Nevermind all the extra time I put in for free!!!  Plus I'm rarely off sick.  Her words were that it was my choice to go through IVF and not the companies choice!!!    This time I wanted to keep well away from her during my 2ww but I'm back on Monday, got a presentation to do on Tuesday (to the dept eeeek!) and that's my OTD which I'm convinced will be a BFN so no wonder i'm feeling sick with anxiety!!!!!


----------



## Keepbelieving

Thank you MadDogLadyx x


----------



## patbaz

Keepbelieving I am so sorry huni. Take some time to get yourself together, cry and eat and drink what you want!  You and dh need some time together xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Keepbelieving.. so sorry muffin.. Lifes just not fair at times.. I know the feeling only too well trust me      x


----------



## Keepbelieving

Thanks HBKmorris and PatBaz. I am certainly using this as an excuse to comfort eat  

DH took day off yesterday so we had a nice bit of retail therapy although he is self employed so had to go back today. He wanted me to test still this morning just to be sure although I told him it would be a def no bless him.

Oh well, next time.

We are now going to concentrate on prepping our bodies and book in some reflexology for DH and I might just have to have some too hehe. The amount of stories I have heard about it working!!!! Mental.

xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi try acupuncture & reiki too as I believe both of these have helped me ten fold.. Only wish they could knock me out until test day but I'm convinced I won't make is as my hormone head in immense now which is a mirror trauma to last time and by saturday/sunday i may bleed!! arrrrgh 

x


----------



## dreamer86

so sorry vickytick and keepbelieving   your time will come keep believing.

Congratulations Loz and Beckyr


----------



## 5403emma

Got my period today and I'm not due to test until the 11th!    

On the plus side, it took us 3 years to try IVF again and in that time, I found this website and it's helped me to realise that there is plenty of hope and good news stories and that I'm definitely not alone in this.  

Thank you all for your posts.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you all and for myself as we are going to try again asap.

Sending you all lots of love xx


----------



## MadDogLady083

so sorry emma - wishing you lots of luck for the next time


----------



## Beth38

hbkmorris - I am thinking of you, the more you worry about a headache the worse it is (I am the hypocrite of the century as I worry all the time but that also makes me know what I am saying is true!) - please stay strong xx 

5403Emma - so sorry to hear your news   - I beleive its right thing to plan ahead on this long journey,  I wish you a happy outcome next time xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

5403emma.. Your positive attitude is amazing and inspire me, I'm having a mirror end to this cycle like my last as my hormone head becomes more painful and the AF arrives!! God bless you.. take care x


----------



## Vickytick

So sorry for the ladies who have had to experience the same as me today - feeling more positive than I was at 4am this morning!!

I know I have to be grateful that after a fight we are getting our 3 nhs goes and I still have 2 goes left. I think the emotional impact of a BFN hits you harder than you anticipate.

Congrats to all the BFP it gives me hope and I'm genuinely pleased for you all.

I could not have got through the last two weeks without you ladies so thank you very much for your help, support and guidance. Good luck to all of you and I hope that the next time we 'chat' is on the pregnancy board..

Love
V
xx


----------



## Emnige

Vickytick - I'm so sorry hun xx

loz_beds - Congratulations hun, i'm so happy for you hun xxx

BeckyR & Amily- Congratulations hun, you must be so happy xxx

Spanner - I had very little symptoms, some cramping and a raised temperature and got a BFP but remember it's early days and many women dont get any symptoms at all until later on in pregnancy. Try not to worry xxx

Keepbelieving - I'm so sorry hun xxx

Madoglady - Try not to stress hun, you still have 4 days until your OTD xxx

5403emma - So sorry xxx


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi guys!

For those of you that have had horrible news today, I am so so sorry and sending you lots of     , I will be thinking of you all day xx

Congratulations to all of you have had got BFPs!!! What fantastic news for you all and I am so happy for all of you!!       !!!!

Well one more day for me to go! I am absolutely terrified and in many ways dreading tomorrow- I suppose ignorance is bliss! The AF cramps seem to have died off, and I really don't know whether it has worked or not. I guess it's because I kinda feel that this is never ever going to work for us, I just can't imagine getting that BFP I really can't. We have decided not to test early so no need to call    .       that this has worked and wishing for     .

Love to all

shaz xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Have any of you girls got a BFN a couple of days before and got a BFP on the day? 
I tested today and my OTD is not till Tue? 

Am so stressing out, and need someone to tell me its really too early - although I know in my heart of hearts its Neg? 

THanks


----------



## patbaz

5403Emma. I am so sorry huni xx


----------



## patbaz

Crabbyaggy it's way too early to test yet huni. Keep up the PMA !!


----------



## kirst01

Hi 
  to the BFN, and    to the BFP. I am 2dp6dt FET. My lil embies were hatching blasts when they were transferred and since ET I have had cramps. Last night I got stabbing pains and the bottom of my stomach and this morning I had a tiny bit of brown when I wiped...getting really worried now as all my other cycles have ended at 6dp5dt. I have had a BFP but again I bled 6dp transfer and had a m.c at 6 weeks. Any advice would be fab. I am clinging to the hope it might be implantation?? You would think with this being my 5th tx it would get easier, but it doesnt!!! 

xxx


----------



## patbaz

Kirst01 brown means old blood! That's what my clinic said!  So possibly from implantation. Chin up chicken. Be positive!!


----------



## kirst01

Thanks Hun. Leaving now for Newbury...going to a wedding tomorrow, hopefully it will take mine mind off it

xx


----------



## itonlytakes1

hi everyone   

  to those who got BFN, hope you can carry on from here and know your next step

   to those with BFP, heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy 

  for everyone still waiting    

I think i need to be arrested for POAS crimes lol.    

Just a quick question when does trigger shot come out of your system?? ive just done a test although i know its too early. ive got a faint positive but there definatly is a line there. Tested the other day and it was negative so i dont know what to think. my mind is all over the place. i am due to test next weds but i cant wait. Now im driving myself crazy!!! i am now going to wait until weds.

Hope everyone doing ok.

Gemma xxx


----------



## MadDogLady083

CrabbyAggy I tested today and aren't due till Tues same as you - I got a neg too, everyone says its too early so I'm trying to cling on to that!  Good luck for Tuesday xx


----------



## Spanner

Hi

So sorry emma to hear your news  was it for bloods on 11.8? or pee stick? Are you 100% its AF and not implantation?

Kirt01 - I agree brown blood is old blood...so still in the race   don't give up hope hun

Crabbyabby - I agree the    will be coming round, far too early to test keep your chin up you still have a litlle while to go, things can change!

AFM - Thanks for your support girls, im going out on a date with DH tonight to the cinema   try and take our minds of things and to stop us from going     ...I need to remain   had some spots come up in my hairline which I get before AF comes, soooo    that its not!!

Lets have some    to everyone

xx


----------



## patbaz

Gemma you have tested way to early so stay away from the poas

Spanner it's not over til it's over be positive and enjoy your date with dh tonight


----------



## loz_beds

Hi everyone, thanks for all the nice congrats, sorry to everyone who had bad news today   

I got my blood results confirmed with HCG levels of 165/175 (couldn't hear on phone) but that's more than 50 so confirmed to be OK and I am now officially pregnant - woo hoo - I can't believe it. So chuffed.

To anyone who is on their 2ww, it's awful it really is, I had bloating, sore boobies and AF cramps in the 2nd week and still have them on/off, my nurse said it's a mixture of the EC/ET and part of being pregnant so try not to worry, easy for me to say now as I was terrified.

Shaz - good luck hun!!    

Now for the wait until scan date

 to you all


----------



## shazkowalski

Thanks loz!!!!! Am thrilled for you hunni! Congratulations!!!!!

Shaz xxx


----------



## Special Prayers

so sorry to hear more BFN - agree with the others, take some time out to cry and grieve and refocus for the next time which will hopefully be you turn    

Lozbeds - massive congrats - well done for sticking to your OTD - enjoy your news, you going to be a mummy - eek!!    

Shaz - well done you for sticking with your OTD - fantastic willpower - no   for you!!

AFM - no symptoms today other than continual sore (.)(.) so not sure if this is a good or bad thing, have decided that we are all different and our bodies react differently, even though we can't help but compare, so not going to stress myself about it.  Have worked out that as i am now 6dpt a HPT should be accurate this Thurs 11.8 although my OTD is not until 15.8.  Going to be very hard not to test early but i'm going to try and wait, cant have the   after me!!! 

Love and hugs to everyone - stray strong ladies xx


----------



## 2bamum

Congratulations LOZ!!   

With me - good news is that the bleeding has stopped to just the occasional spotting. But I have just taken a test and its a BFN. I wish I could ignore the fact that alot of girls having had a 5 day transfer would show a BFP by now if the were pregnant.


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Thanks for your responses everyone - Ill just need to wait and see 
Sharon


----------



## patbaz

Loz. Excellent news huni. Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy


----------



## Spanner

2bamum - when was ur ET and did u have a 5 day transfer? my clinic told me that I would see a positive result on a pee stick until 14/8 and a blood test would show on 11/8. my ET was 1/8 if that helps


----------



## Redkay75

Wow another busy day!

Beth38 - 'to be or not to be - is it a symptom' love it     

Keep believing , so sorry love and you having a post treatment appointment with your consultant?   just 'keep believing' you'll get there!

Maddoglady -   too early! what a horrible boss you have, mine said I could take time off paid anytime as he understood the difficulty of treatment, I had 4/5 weeks last time what with miscarriage as well and he was so supportive. I think it's so sad that people like the ex-wife get to have multiple maternity leave one after the other and don't get blasted but you get that attitude for tx. ooooooo it make me  

Emma - still test hon even though bleeding as it'sstill early and as Amily found bleeding doesn't necessarily mean BFN!

Shaz - Good luck, I don't want to meet you another 2ww thread!     

Crabbyaggy   too early! 

Kirst01 - (great name   me too!) hatching blasts wow sound l;ike they settled in straight away that all sounds positive to me lovely!  

it only takes 1 - it takes approx 10 days for hcg from trigger to leave your system! when was your ET?

Specialprayers - Your OTD is late, your can always test 11.08 if it's BFP then it's good if it's BFN then test again later!  

2beamum - when was your ET? sending you   

AFM - Went to clinic today for accupuncture and saw the nurse and consultant, so nice at my clinic they just pop out for a chat! They said the OTD they gave me of 12th is really late and I can test between 8th and 10th if I want! So I'm going to plum for the 9th and the 8th is a busy day and I don't want to have to deal with results that specific day! apart from some car sickness (never usually happens and dull ache in belly, all good for me just bought 3 new underwired bras then thought oooo I might not be able to wear them soon, very exciting if not crazy making positive right at this minute but give me 30 minutes and I'll be down in the dumps again!


----------



## 2bamum

Spanner and Redkay - My ET was on the 27th July.

Spanner - thanks your post was helpful. Its given me a bit of hope back! Im still staring at that peestick that I used three hours ago and it still hasnt changed colour.


----------



## Becky R

Hi all.

Well just rang fertility clinic. I defo a BFP!   im still in shock. I know I had faint positive HPTs but I didnt want to let myself believe that I was, its been so long. My blood HCG level was 221! 

Congrats to all the other BFP!!  

Ladys who didnt quite get the news they hoped for this week, im so sorry. I really hope that next time you all get that result you long for. Dont ever give up hope. I almost did and if I had, I wouldnt be writting this today. 

Just to say thanks to everyone on this thread, you made the 2WW bearable. You knowledge, experiences and       kept me going and kept me saine! 

Love you all and lots of      for those still in the 2WW! Good luck ladies! 

B xx


----------



## 2bamum

Becky..wonderful!!! Congratulations...!!!


----------



## Emnige

BeckyR - Congratulations hun, you must be so excited


----------



## Beth38

Wonder why my OTD is early comapared to others?? I had 5 day transfer on 30/7. OTD is Weds 10/8.

They originally said 11/8 but as I am flying to Amsterdam that day  the nurse said it was OK to bring urine sample in to test on 10/8. Not even blood test! What if there could be a chance its positive only on 11 or 12? One to ask my clinic I am sure but only enough pessaries for Weds pm.

Confusing


----------



## Keepbelieving

Redkay75 said:


> Wow another busy day!
> 
> Keep believing , so sorry love and you having a post treatment appointment with your consultant?  just 'keep believing' you'll get there!


Thanks Redkay. I am trying to be positive and all I am praying for is that one day it 'does' happen and praying that it isn't something that is only ever going to be a dream.

Clinic phoned me today and the nurse who did most of my scans and basting spoke to me bless her. She has said no need for a follow up unless we want one, if not just to phone before my period is due for the next time we want to do it so they can order drugs etc. She said everything went perfectly so no need to change anything.

DH and myself are going to look at getting reflexology and I am also considering accupuncture. I noticed you have put on your comment you are having this done...does it hurt?xxx


----------



## Spanner

congrats becky!!! you must be so relieved!!!    

2bamum - at least the bleeding has now stopped...try really hard not to test anymore and forget about it this weekend...you still have a while to go


----------



## dreamer86

congratulations BeckyR


----------



## Special Prayers

Becky R - wonderful news - congratulations - so pleased for you.    

Good luck to all those testing over the weekend.....       

Beth38 - i had 2 day transfer on 30.7 and my clinic said to test on 15.8 - redkay says thisis late & thinks i could test on 11th so it could be that your test will be right from 8th ....i think.... good luck hun x 

Redkay - ooh not sure now whether to test early now, was pretty adament that I didn't think i would but if a result will show on 11th....mmm can i resist....!!!

xx


----------



## almo

Hi ladies!
I haven't been very active on this thread, but I have been reading everyday! 
You all are such strong and supportive women.... This thread has kept me going!

I just got my BFP yesterday! And it still hasn't sunk in!!
I just want to congratulate all of you who have got your BFP.
And to all the ladies who didn't get the news they hoped for! I'm so sorry! But don't give up!!!
To all those ladies who are still waiting..... GOOD LUCK!! Xxx
I also just wanted to say that throughout my whole 2ww.... I had absolutely no symptoms whatsoever! I actually had to go and buy test just to check this morning :0)
Take care and lots of positive thoughts to you all 
Almo xxx


----------



## Special Prayers

hey congrats almo - you must be sooo excited!! it's great to know a BFP can come with no symptoms..!! xx


----------



## Ping23

Hi ladies

I am due for my ET tomorrow or Monday and I already feel sick at the thought of the 2ww I am off work so won't have that to stress me don't know if that a good or bad thing!!
Not really sure whether I should be really positive or keep my self a bit more realistic as I think if it doesn't work it will hit me harder if I'm overly positive about it!!

Xxx


----------



## Special Prayers

Hi Ping - i would say stay with your PMA, if it is a BFN then get over that bridge if you get to it, in the meantime i would say think positive thoughts - the mind has power and all that...!!! My DH is doing his bit in keeping my feet on the ground, i'm convinced it has worked even though i have no idea of course and he is ready to book for us to go to Vegas or somewhere mad on hols at the end of August if it hasn't - he is convinced this will keep me smiling.....!!! good luck xx


----------



## Amily

Huge congrats to you, Almo and Becky R!  

Ia m very sorry it wasn't good news, keep believing and 5403emma. Keep believing - I have had lots of accupuncture and would def recommend it. Does not hurt. We stick needles in much deeper!!   

As redkay says, to anyone bleeding a bit - DO NOT give up hope. I bled on Monday and have had a little bit and AF pains since then (none today). I will publish my 48 hrs HCG retest tomorrow....very nervous. Hope score has doubled....
Good luck, tobeamum - good to hear it has stopped.
  to you all.


----------



## almo

Special Prayers: Thank you!! :0)
Honestly, absolutely nothing! Infact DH had to tell me to stop looking down my top to see if my boobs were getting bigger! Lol.
It goes to show that everybody is different! So no symptoms can also be a good thing!(but I also understand how hard it is not to over analyse!)
Good luck lovely! 
Stay strong girls xxx


----------



## 2bamum

Thanks Amily....good luck for tommorow!


----------



## Ping23

Thankyou special prayers    think I will be on here a lot over the next 2 weeks to stop myself going crazy!! Quick question EC was on Wednesday still quiet bloated and uncomfortable that normal??

Xxx


----------



## almo

Amily: Thank you!
Good luck xxx


----------



## Amily

Hi Ping
Yes, that's quite normal unfortunately.  Your insides have been poked and prodded and you will feel uncomfortable. Drink lots of water and put your feet up as much as possible.


----------



## Ping23

Thankyou amily!
Just petrified if having signs of ohss!!

Xxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Keep believing - As Amily sayd it doesn't hurt except the odd quick sting but we DO stick much bigger needles in ourselves. Definately worth a pop, I know a few people who have been TTC years and then with accupuncture alone they have concieved naturally so definately worth doing before and alongside a tx . It's also really relaxing which is always good!

Beth 38 - after chatting to the consultant and nurse today at my clinic they said I should test 8th-10th (plumping for the 9th) also which puts us all together as I had 5 day on 30/8 also, I think Hbmorris is the same date too after a 5 day on 30/8! I bought two tests today!  

Special prayers - I wouldn't listen to me for definately, I do talk a load of old s**t most of the time  , but there's a chance a result will show from the 11th, I'd still do it on your official test date too!

Almo - congrats to you and your DP  

Ping - Welcome to the thread it does help the 2ww go that wee bit easier, it only feels like 18 months so far   I think it's quite normal to feel 'pain' or 'discomfort' still I felt like I had pulled every muscle in my torso and back and 'battered' inside for 4/5 days, until ET really. But if it makes you wince in pain or you are atall worried contact your clinic. Good luck! 

AFM - feeling upbeat it's my parents ruby wedding anniversary next weekend and I just bought a £20 dress in ASDA that is perfect so I can now send the expensive one back to the catalogue and won't NEED new shoes, but I may LIKE them!


----------



## patbaz

Ping bloating and being uncomfortable is perfectly normal at this stage, especially when you had such a large number of eggs. I was told that it can take up to 3 weeks for your ovaries to settle down. But if you are worried phone your clinic that's what we pay them for!!

Pat
xx


----------



## dreamer86

congratulations Almo


----------



## Kirsty1

congratulations almo and all the otheR BFP woo hoo!!   xxx


----------



## Ping23

Thankyou everyone for all your messages
Congratulations to all the BFP's
Xxxx


----------



## shazkowalski

Congrats to all the new BFPS!! and      to the BFNs!

I am having a bit of a wobble, I have got a bit of a tummy ache- kinda like AF but milder. I am terrified that I am coming on, and I don't know if its just nerves or my mind playing tricks on me or what- been fine all day and now cos started thinking about it am convinced AF is going to spoil things again by arriving. Please help has anyone else had this?? Does it mean its over for us?

Shaz x


----------



## Amily

Shaz
I have had that all week and got a BFP! (awaiting blood test tomorrow)

Ping - just keep a watch out for not being able to go for a wee after drinking lots. That's what my clinic told me to look out for.


----------



## Ping23

Thanks amily none of that so far so hopefully will be fine for ET

Xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Shaz - have you got pre-OTD nerves? remember PMA and all that other stuff we all say but find it soooooo hard to do ourselves!   Fingers crossed for you tomorrow, can you remember how you felt the last 2 times at this time in the tx?

I just worked out  exactly when I got my first faint positive last time and when I started spotting and when I bled and when I had all the BETAs and equated them to this cycle, it's either genius as I can compare the 2 cycles or really flipping stupid as I'll obsess myself into a corner!  

According to this my spotting started 'tomorrow' if you get my meaning! and my first faint positive was 'Monday 8th', etc, etc. and insanity sets in!!!!! STEP AWAY FROM THE CALENDARS MRS DOORBAR!  

K x


----------



## patbaz

Just wanted to wish all the testers the best of luck for tomorrow x. Looking forward to seeing some BFPs


----------



## Jane2011

Hi ladies

After being basted today with my first iui, I'm officially On my 2ww. Here's keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## shazkowalski

thanks Amily- i have had cramps most of the week too, am so so nervous about tomorrow! Congrats on your BFP hunni and thank you for your words of support!

Redkay- I hope to not see you on another 2ww board as well, hpe neither of us have to! And yeah I think I am getting pre test day jitters! Last time I caved early and got a BFN so I kinda knew (still really hurt though!!!) so is hard to compare heh! i have had different signs and symptoms with every tx so is really hard to tell heh!! Thank you for your encouragement hunni! xx

Thanks Patbaz- I hope to god for BFPs too!!

Good luck to my fellow testers tomorrow!

Shaz xx


----------



## Faithope

*Just wanted to wish all the ladies who are testing tomorrow*  xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Good luck for tomorrow Faithhope, Cantra and Shaz - thoughts are with you!


----------



## Faithope

thank you *Redkay* xx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Started bleeding late this afternoon noooooooooooooooooooo this was new blood (not brown) sorry if tmi!  But it seems to have stopped now since dosing with crinone (not sure if that's plugged it a bit though eww sorry).  Had a bit of a   about that.  Convinced it'll be full flow by morning.  Was too late to ring clinic as their phones are through by 16.30 so I'll ring at 9 am tomorrow instead.  

Good luck for tomorrow Amily  

Many congrags Loz_beds, Becky R & almo brilliant news    

Good luck to everyone testing in the morning


----------



## Spanner

How's everyone doing today? Quiet on here? X


----------



## patbaz

Maddog just wondering how you are today huni??


----------



## MadDogLady083

Hi patbaz just rang the clinic and they said to carry on with the crinone and try and grin and bear it till Tuesday, test day. They were so nice and said that some ladies do have a bleed but I know really that it hasn't worked so not holding out hope for tues. That said, it hasn't got any heavier this morning, phew. 

Xx


----------



## johno21

Hi ladies,

Not sure if anyone can help us.  DP had Diui basting on 03/08/11 so we are very early days on our 2WW . Everything was going according to plan until the day of the IUI and the nurse had a struggle due to DP having a very tilted uterus.....DP has been worrying since incase its not worked because of this, she was very uncomfortable during the AI. 
She has been given Crinone gel but we wondered how long she is to carry on with that?  we were not told when to stop. DP is complaining of feeling very bloated and getting twinges and cramping but is also feeling quite sick at times but and we think this may be down to all the hormone drugs still in her system, not sure if this is normal or not? Any advice or reassurance pls?  Anyone else experiencing the same so early?


This 2WW is tough......The days are going sooooo very slowly, and were going to try our hardest not to test early, not sure DP will be able to hold out though 
I have become a F/F addict and scan the forums each and every night in search of good news stories to try and stay positive  

Sending lots of good vibes to all you ladies on the 2WW   

x Jane


----------



## bestbean

Morning Spanner, Patbaz and MDL, glad its settled down this morning MDL   hope it continues that way   

Spanner I got Af spots and I got a BFP  

You were all very chatty yesterday, its taken me an age to read through them!

Good luck testers this morning, hopefully no news is good news, Faithope   Shaz   Cantra  

Welcome Jane Ping and Almo - congrats to you Almo     

Keepbelieving Im so sorry   I'd go with the others and agree that acupuncture really helped me too, if not physically, I love the chilled time with her, I can really talk to her and she does reiki  

hbk hope your headache settles down and its not AF  

Sound like the   will ave to come round for a few of you!! itonlytakes1, and I think they're watching you too specialprayers!! 

Hope you've all good nice Saturdays planned, i think Im off to the farmers market then some painting to do.  Might go to the cinema tonight, I fancy Horrible Bosses or Id like to catch Bridesmaids if its still on??



John Just read you message   to you and DP, yes 2ww is very hard!! Im afraid I don't know about the gel bit I know other girls are using and they will help.  Im past OTD got a BFP but am still bloated sore twinging, I think thats mainly due to the drugs all the procedure and theres a lot of work going on down there on its own  Try and stay   and hide these pee sticks


----------



## Sarah Anne

Really hoping for good news from this mornings testers    

Ping, I had OHSS a couple of months ago, I was bloated and in pain, but particularly when laying down and rolling over as half my organs were swimming in liquid and had to squelch around a re-settle.  3 days after EC I began throwing up and then just did not stop for days.  So I think you will have a pretty good idea if you have developed it.  Also, it is so rare that no one in the A&E had heard of it, nor those in the ultrasound dept, and when I was discharged from hospital and went and saw my GP, she hadn't heard of it either!  Good luck  

AFM, I am supposed to be studying but can't seem to get my brain around anything.  I am wondering if this is the psychological factor or an effect of being up to my eyeballs in hormone meds??!  

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Redkay75

Jane - welcome to the thread, I must admit I know nothing about iui process or crinone gel but I think it's quite normal to feel quite abnormal and bloated with all the hormones in her system and the battering she sounds to have had to get the basting  my first et the consultant kept have readjust the speculum and it really hurt the next day. Lots of luck to you both and don't worry we're all in the same frantic boat here!  

Hope the 3 testers are ok today !


----------



## mscott96

good morning everyone I have been keeping up with this thread as on my 2ww!
Hope everyone is well and enjoying the wk end
Johno21 I'm using the gel and was told to continue right through the 2ww so hope this helps  

Good luck and  lots of   to everyone testing today x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Hi Johno – I just posted a comment about OHSS (ovarian hyper-stimulation syndrome) above to Ping.  Might be worth you reading it.  I can obviously only speak from my own experience, but the sickness was what made my clinic send me to A&E, and I cannot help but notice you mentioned that in your DP.  She probably hasn’t got it, but it might be worth her discussing her symptoms with your clinic, especially if she is sick.  Please don’t panic her though as sure she is fine!  As for the crinone, she needs to take it till testing – and your clinic needs to be spoken to about giving lack of info!!

Bestbean, Bridesmaids and Horrible Bosses are both great films!!


----------



## bestbean

Thanks Sarah Anne, Im trying to resist Captain America and Super 8 which would be favoured by DH but to be fair, I like any film at the flicks


----------



## Sarah Anne

My DP would lean more towards those, but actually he really enjoyed Bridesmaids and Bosses.  Even Bridesmaids, as it's not really a chick-flick, despite title.  And after all you have been through, it should be what you want to see!!


----------



## Emnige

Hi Johno - I too have a tilted uterus, did your consultant do a test run before implanting the embryo's? Mine did directly before hand so she knew the 'route' so to speak. Try not to worry as they do they do this day in day out, although I can understand your worries. I was very bloated and had cramping and twinges since from egg collection which was a while ago now but i'm still bloated. This is very normal. If you think about everything that your DP has been through, all the poking and prodding and all the drugs that she has been taking, however if you are worried I would call your clinic as they can always do a scan for your DP. I had a scan after my egg collection because me and my DP were worried because I was in quite a bit of pain but everything was ok it was just because I quite swollen inside. I can't comment on the crinone gel as i'm not on this. The 2ww is very hard and my DP and I were naughty and tested early, we didn't want to but in the end we just needed to know and we got a BFP. All the best xxx


----------



## johno21

Thank you for all your help, amazing what a bit of reassurance can do. 
DP is feeling good today but a little anxious.

Congratulations to all of those that got BFP's , its fantastic and inspiring (so heres hoping) 

X Jane


----------



## pinkcat

Many congrats to the BFP's!!!!!!

and many hugs to the BFN's


----------



## Jayne1007

Hello Everyone,

I officially joined the 2ww's yesterday - three text book embryos (so I'm told) now on board.  Hubby and I have everything crossed - although I'm not sure how long that will remain practically possible!!

Jayne


----------



## Beth38

Morning all  

Anyone else had thumping headaches? Last night was migraine-like proportions! Am sure its still hormones raging (now day7p5dt) but ouch! Accompanied by period type aches and much anxiety! (probably did not help!)

Feels a lot better this morning but to any other headbangers out there, I feel for you! Hang in there!  (I used the 4head stick you can buy instead of taking pain killers - v. good I found - helped me to sleep)....

Going to try and take my mind of it and take my mum out for a birthday dinner before taking boyfriend to airport tomorrow (sob!He will be away OTD!!!) - but have someone to go with me - or would I rather be on my own?!?

One of the downsides in telling folk if you are doing IVF is the 10000000 questions they ask! I have enough of my own   but all mean well!


Beth

xx


----------



## Rosie Posie

Anyone OTD on Sunday 14th August?


----------



## patbaz

Hi emmerson. I am OTD 16th. But I know that there are a few who are 15th


----------



## Sarah Anne

Beth38, I get loads of mini headaches throughout the day for the last week - they generally last less than a minute so it makes them perfectly bearable now that Neurofen is on the banned list!  Good idea of the 4Head, hope your headaches clear up soon.  My clinic told me paracetamol is safe if needed, but then if you are in constant/regular suffering, I don't suppose this will help as I am sure you would not want to take much.  I have told no one beyond my manager when I am on a cycle as I could not face the questions.  If I am on a down day and someone asked me how I am I would cry over them!  Plus I wanted to avoid awkward questions about whether or not it worked.

Sarah


----------



## Faithope

BFN for me


----------



## Emnige

Faithope - I'm so sorry hun   nothing I say will make you feel any better, take some time out for yourself and your DH and come back stronger. Thinking of you


----------



## Beth38

Faithhope  - words are just not enough, so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Beth38

Thanks Sarah Anne - appreciate the reassurance....


----------



## shazkowalski

Sorry faithope gutted for you :-( big hugs Hun!

Still an hour until a can ring up for mine, but since tummy ache is back I think it might be over and af will be coming :-( worse thing is I think dh is really positive about it working!

Anyway back to the wait :-(

Shaz x


----------



## Ping23

Faithope I am so sorry big hugs!! How ate the other 2 testers?? Shaz sending my best wishes and hugs!
Hope everyone else is ok!! Thankyou to you all for all the advice on ohss!!  
I have just got home from my ET so the 2ww has begun!!! It was a 9 cell grade 3

Xxxx


----------



## Keepbelieving

So sorry FaithHope. It will be a tough couple of days although there are always other opportunities and it WILL work for you. I am nowputting my positive head on following my BFN yesterday. I have been in teers for approx 4 days now but starting to think well again, and researching all I can to try and help us leading up to next time now. I have started a blog on: http://we-wanna-a-baby.blogspot.com/ of which I have just posted some info on foods/pills which can help the fellas and also us ladies in preparation for next time.

Hope it is of some help and good luck for the future hun xxxx

/links


----------



## Redkay75

Faithhope - so so sorry for you and your DH   thinking of you both! 

Shaz - fingers crossed for you the wait must be so painful! 

Afm - cramps last night and cramps brown smudging today. Now I've got to practice what I have preached and believe this as a good sign!   wish I hadn't worked out the relative days of my bleeding last time as this matches I hope it means the BFP just don't want it to follow with a m/c!


----------



## Ping23

Redkay big hugs and best wives hope your ok


----------



## MadDogLady083

So sorry Faithhope, sending lots of   and luck for next time sweetie xx

AF is now here in full flow for me      and it is certainly not welcome!!!


----------



## patbaz

Faithhope and MDL I so sorry girls


----------



## Michelle1799

Hi Sarah-Anne, 

I've not started treatment yet just waiting now for AF to arrive wish she would hurry, waiting to start short protocol. I was reading through the tread & noticed that you are studying whilst having your treatment. I am also studying and was just wondering how you have been managing with your course and treatment?

Any advice or information would be much appreciated as I'm a wee bit worried  

M x


----------



## MadDogLady083

thanks Patbaz xx


----------



## shazkowalski

Negative for us too, beyond gutted :-(


----------



## Hbkmorris

I'm so so sorry faith hope, I feel for you as I had a bfn in April and it destroyed me. Pamper yourself and have a glass of vino! 

Redkay75.. I had the worded headache yesterday just like before my af and when I looked back on my notes from last cycle this is how is started to go wrong!!! I'm hoping that's not the case for us both.. Keep up the PMA I'm trying!!! 

Maddodlady.. I'm sorry muffin.. Again I do feel your pain. It's the worse feeling ever and I still believe deep inside I'll get my af tomorrow. Take car x


----------



## bestbean

I'm so sorry MDL Faithope and Shaz, what a sad day.  I hope you can try and relax this weekend with friends and family who can help you through such a sad day


----------



## Hbkmorris

Oh no... Not more bad news... Gosh I'm really sorry I truly thought you'd be shouting something different... Lots of love to you xx


----------



## Ping23

Big hugs to the 3 ladies xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Reflag.. I've just been to the loo and have the same how bizarre is that. Like brown/yellow mucas!! Does that mean af on route God I can't take anymore!!! Xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

That was supposed to read redkay!!!! Ha ha ha


----------



## dreamer86

so so sorry to BFN's    words can't explain how sorry. may you be successful next time


----------



## Sarah Anne

So sorry to Shazkowalski, Maddoglady and Faithope.    

Michelle1799, I am not the best to ask that question as I am really behind in my studies due to the treatment!!  My current module started at the same time as my first ICSI, at first I found I could not concentrate on study so gave up thinking not to worry, I will only be two weeks behind.  Then I got OHSS and ended up having a whole month to catch up on.  Now I am on my FET, I was fine until ET but since then have barely been able to concentrate.  Not sure whether this is impact of drugs or just psychological distraction.  With hindsight, I would recommend doing as much as you can on days you can, and get a head if possible – and tell your institution that you may struggle to keep up so you know in advance what support and leeway there will be if things get tricky.  Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Faithope

Thank you ladies     we are heartbroken   sorry to the other BFN's today


----------



## gracieb

Hi Mad dog lady, shaz and faith hope my heart is going out to you all   .  This is such heartbreaking process.  I hope you can take time out thiss weekend to feel your loss.

AFM- the last few days have ben a bit nuts, still bleeding and being honest I have given up on this being a BFP (test date is now tuesday the 9th and blood test rather than pee stick).  however my clinic have me fighting on.  Yesterday i had to travel 45 minutes to the only chemist that stocked Gestone at short notice, so now i am on 1200mg of cyclogest pesseries and 100mg injestion of gestone.  The doctor called them additional support meds.  I had such bad cramps yesterday before taking the gestone that it felt like more than my af, was sick and tired and in severe pain with bleeding getting heavier. After Gestone bleeding stopped (for a a while and cramps disappered.  Now I dont know what to think, I mean do they really think those litle emmies are still there? that one may be hanging on?  I wish there was a way of telling.

Part of me feels like I wish they would just tell me to stop the meds and let whats happening happen but of course I cant have any what ifs, so i will do as i am told.  Sorry for the rant and I know i should be a little positive that there might be a miracle but im tired and emotionally spent and just want to try and get back to normal asap

Thanks for listening

and congrats to all the BFP over the last few days, reading about them always makes me smile 

Gracie B


----------



## MadDogLady083

Thanks ladies, really appreciate it.  

it's a bloody painful af to top it all off!!  

fingers crossed for u hbkmorris x x and fingers crossed for everyone else still due to test xx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Keeping everything crossed for u gracieb x x


----------



## patbaz

Shaz so sorry huni xx


----------



## 2bamum

GracieB - I am so with you on this one, and going through the same thing. Took test yesterday BFN, then today woke up to AF type pains and more bleeding - even though not full flow.

I have hardly ever had depression in my life, but have had it the last two days! Have surprised myself.

The way I am coping, is like you, planning. The thought of debt created by another IVF scares me, so I am considering IUI. I know...its alot less successful for a 40 year old like me - but its alot more affordable. We will see...

Congrats to all the BFP's and sorry to the BFN's including Faithope...


----------



## Becky R

Beth38 - I had a massive 36 hour migrane on sunday which was 6dp 3det. I did wake up the following morning with a stonking head cold. But it think it was all the hormones. I took 1 paracetamol and used cold compresses (Ie bag of frozzen peas   hehe) and I not had one since. Hopefully you wont either. 

Mad dog lady, shaz and Faithhope - Im so so sorry love's, I was thinking about you's and I really hope next time is your time. That doesnt help I know but chip up lovely's, you'll get there xx   

 for those having EC, ET and 2 WW.

B xx


----------



## gracieb

Hey 2bamum,

Had'nt named it as being a bit depressed but i suppose I am - I think with IUI weigh up pros and cons would it be better to wait and save for another round of ICSI, not sure  or dont rule out travelling yet there are so many success stories.  But the main thing is not ruling out trying again  

This has been such a learning experience for me in terms of who i am, my coping skills and where i see my life going with or without children.  These are very different paths with no less value and being honest if i put half as much effort into working on my life as i did into this icsi i think i would be a very content woman


----------



## Hbkmorris

Sorry girls but it seems game over for me to, the brown blood has begun and my legs are like jelly.. By tonight or tomorrow morning it will turn into red and then everything will be confirmed. I really had high hopes this time. 

Have any of you ladies had immune testing prior to this cycle as I'm desperate to understand why my so called top grade embies/blasts don't implant? My cons said it's not because I'm over weight and I've had my right tube clipped so I'm lost as to understand why! 

I'm on my phone so sorry for no personals x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Gracieb such true words.. You've just described how I feel to a tee x


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi and thank you for your messages of support etc. So sorry to the other testers today and good luck to everyone else waiting to test

Shaz x


----------



## Spanner

Big  to all bfn peeps!! So sorry for you all. Now go and have a large glass Vino!!

Hugs to u all xx please don't give up hope though xx


----------



## Spanner

Bestbean- thanks for message just had a big one come up at the back of my neck! Let's hope it's for the best reason!!! Xx


----------



## JC x

Hi to all, and i do hope you guys wont mind me joining in.
Think i could go round the bend  if i dont chat about the dreaded wait or the AF threatening !!!!


----------



## Ping23

Hi JC welcome to the thread! Xxx


----------



## JC x

Thanks for the welcome  
Does any one else have AF type pains and sore (.)(.)

Good luck to those due your tests


----------



## Redkay75

Shaz - so sorry lovely   Just don't know what to say other then thinking of you! K x

Hbkmorris - well blood and cramps at the point isn't unheard of as it could be implanting and we are on exactly the same day in our cycle and bang on with that day by day embryogenisis I said I was unsure of!   I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for us, and my legs too!  

Sorry for lack of other personals I'm on my phone k


----------



## sally0582

Hi Everyone

Sorry not been on much lately. It's only because it's all doom and gloom for us and I don't want it to spread on here. We're pretty sure its all over as bleeding now and tested early that = BFN. Got to check again tomorrow but I know what it'll be, I knew very early on deep down. Sorry for the miserable me post.

Sorry for anyone else that has had bad news today. It's   , there's no other way to describe it. I   that one day everyone gets there happy BFP.


----------



## dreamer86

am sorry to those who got BFN's    may next time be successful.

Welcome JC


----------



## Vickytick

Ladies - couldn't help but pop in and take a look to see how you are all doing during your 2ww.

Shaz, Maddog and Faithope - so sorry to hear about your BFN's sending you lots of  

HBKMorris - My follow up with H&E is not until the 22/08 (first date they could fit me in) and I don't have any frosties so it will be a fresh cycle. We've decided to pay to have the immune tests before I start my next cycle to try to move the odds in our favour and its less costly that having to pay out for another cycle of IVF...

Congrats to all those BFP's - they give me hope  

V
x


----------



## Amily

Sorry to hear that Sally    and sorry to hear your news, Faithope gracie and hbkmorris.
Sorry to are in pain, maddoglady. I hope that improves soon.  

Welcome JC

Jane, I have 'tilted' uterus and found first IUI V painful. I got brown blood discharge  for a few days and felt sick and dizzy. The nurse said it was all from the transfer but should not impact on outcome.  

I have had my 48 hr later retest and (after sitting staring at mobile then giving up and ringing the lab) I have the wonderful news that the HCG result has gone from 84.1 to 186.3.
I can't quite believe this.
Thinking of you ladies with BFNs and so wish you could have my result too  

HBKmorris - this was my first cycle with immunes (FET) after IUIx3, IVF and FET without. It has been hideously expensive but of course we do not regret a single penny. Early days but thanks to treatment with Dr Gorgy I have the result I never thought I would see. Let me know anything you want to know - happy to help. I am on intralpids, had humira and LIT treatment (OW!)and am on clexane, predlisolone and (recently) prontogest. There is a thread for his clinic (Fertility and Gynaecology academy) on this site under immunes with some very helpful and knowledgable ladies. There is also a FAQ there by Agate.

My progesterone level seems v high (186    and meant to be in 80s) due to injecting prontogest as well as cyclogest pessaries. As soon as I started that on Friday my little bit of bleeding stopped. Will have to wait till Monday so check level is OK but if anyone knows, please do share!
In case it helps anyone (TMI)
Sat 22 July 2 day embryos (x2) FET
Mon 30th - sudden bright red bleed
Tuesday- dark brown (small amount)
Wed and Thurs and Friday am- little bit of brown then watery red
Fri onwards - no bleeding
Fri - v v v faint BFP on peestick and 84.6 HCG
Today's result above

AF pains Mon-Thursday

Thank you all ladies for all your support   Thinking of you all.


----------



## Hbkmorris

Vivkytick that's good news about immune stuff.. Where may I ask are you having it done? Imfr Birmingham but  I'm sure non of the clinics do it so looks like I might need to look further a field! Care notts is great but very expensive!! We've already paid out £10k ish! 

Redkay it's bloomin frightening.. It's sort of stopped now!! I guess tomorrow shall be the decider x


----------



## Redkay75

fingers crossed for both of us hbkmorris! I'm going to call my clinic and see if there is anything they suggest as Amily did!

Amily - Wow congratulations lady you must be over the moon after writing the cycle off!    

K


----------



## Ping23

Yay congratulations amily!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Jue jue

Hello,

havent commented  much but following you all, i also enter to the diary which seems to help me.  Well it helps me keep track anyhow. 

Congrats to the BFP's  and  Sorry to those who got BFN's -  there seems to be alot on here. 

JC - you were asking about period like symtoms,  this is what i experienced yesterday and the day before, this morning that went and i now have cramping on left side

I am day 11 today post iui and tested, to get a negative.  I dont know, 3 more days if that is possible to change?

Jue

Jue


----------



## Hbkmorris

Amily thank you for sharing your story, I shall take a look at the thread now. The expense is a troubled note as we are now skintarsh!!! We may need to look at re-mortgage only then will I be at peace. 

As redkay has said I'm still keeping everything crossed.. I guess tomorrow will be a sign one way or the other. In my need to cheer me up I've just dived into some chips and curry sauce... One night of non healthy eating gone out the window!! 

Redkay is your brown sludge still there? Mine has stopped a little now.. It's far to late for implantation surely? Oh how hum... I want to sleep till Wednesday with my legs in the air!!! Xx


----------



## Redkay75

Hbkmorris - Yep mine is still there and black, the black, brown is good as it's old blood and so it could have been from implantation days ago or continued bleeding as the little darlings carry on burrowing! I ahve emailed my consultant so that I have no 'what if's after the fact. I firmly suggest sleeping until Wednesday!


----------



## Helen85

Well hello everyone, hope I can join .

Had 2 4AA blasts transferred today  Otd 17th august . Hope ur all finding the 2ww ok. This is my first time so don't really know what the next 2 weeks will bring , I'm sure I'll be a complete nutcase by the end of it lol. xx


----------



## smc72

BFN for us.....tested this morning 1 day early as was just totally fed up  ......gutted but not surprised as AF started on Thur. 04/08, feeling majorly hacked off.  DH wants us to take some 'time out' as I was gonna just dive back in but have to wait 6-12 weeks for review meeting anyway.  Feel like lashing into a bottle of wine after my fish n chips comfort food  

Good luck to all those testing 2moro, I wish you loads of luck that it's BFP all round.....BFN's my thoughts are with you all and hope BFP's come to you very very soon.  xx


----------



## cherrybaby

Hi everyone, its been a while since being on here as I tried IVF last year. But would LOVE to be added to the list as I will be testing on 18th August! I had ET this morning with only 1 transfer of a 6 cell embie!  I couldnt wait to start googling on my mobile to see if anyone else had a positive pregnancy with just 1 embie at 3dt...im really hoping my little single embie gets cozy ASAP and sticks!    

All the best with your test dates ladies...xx


----------



## cherrybaby

SMC72 im so sorry to hear about your BFN...I sooo know how you feel. I just hope you are well and not being hard on yourself as there is nothing we can do but hope.   

Take some time out and treat yourself then when your ready go for it again if thats what you plan to do....remember its not a matter of IF but WHEN (something my DH keeps telling me). 

All the best hun xx


----------



## smc72

thanx cherrybaby  xx


----------



## Helen85

Testing a day after me cherry , I to had my et today  wishing all the luck in the world. Hope ur finally get ur bfp  Xx


----------



## loz_beds

Sorry shaz and faith hope    

Look after yourselves.xxxxxxxx

And anyone else who got BFN or bleeding

Congrats to BFPs.xxxx


----------



## cherrybaby

Ahh Helen!...I hope your 2ww goes nice and quickly, im determined not to stress about it this time. Sending you lots of baby dust   and pray you get your BFP too! x


----------



## Ping23

So sorry SMC72 cherry baby and helen you are testing near me I had 3 dat transfer today hope we all get our BFP's got to stay positive!!

Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls.

To all the BFNs today I am so sorry. I know what you are going through and it's devastating to say the least. But you will get through this in time. 

AFM I am feeling really crappy today. I have had stabbing pains and feel like being sick all the time . I know that it is too early for symptoms as I am only 4dp2dt and I am not due to test until 16th. Feels like the wicked witch is on her way. I am going to try and keep my PMA up but I just feel like crying to be honest. Sorry for me post. I hope all the lovely ladies on here are doing well. 

Pat
xx


----------



## cherrybaby

Hiya Ping23, 

Looks like were all in this together!...  its nice to know im not on my own in this countdown!

Patbaz...stay positive hun, your bound to feel all sorts of symptoms during this time, im sure i'll catch up and be feeling just like you in a few days time   so can imagine how you feel. 

Stay positive & stay in touch


----------



## patbaz

Thanks cherrybaby. This just doesn't get any easier!!  Got to take it day by day


----------



## Emnige

Hi Helen! Fancy seeing you on this thread lol! I replied to you properly on the crmw thread, good luck hun xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Hiya Helen lovely to see you here!   

Welcome cherrybaby and all others! 

Hope everyone is good today sorry for lack of personals but on phone and feel like   I have hot and cold sweats and the runs with gut cramps, Yay   just what I need! 

K


----------



## patbaz

Redkay I feel your pain huni xx


----------



## Amily

Sorry to hear that, Redkay. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Mrs. Mish

Hello,

Add me to the list please! This is my first round of IVF. Test date is 14/8/2011. Fingers (and toes) crossed.

Michelle


----------



## cherrybaby

Hi Redkay thanks for the welcome   ...I sooo feel your pain sorry your feeling so bad & hope it eases up soon. 

I recon the pessaries are giving me the craziest wind cramps but have to keep taking them regardless. Out of interest are you taking 1 or 2 pessaries a day? With my previous cycle at the last clinic I was told to take 1 a day in the evenings, but this new clinic has asked me to take 1 in the morning and evening.


----------



## cherrybaby

Hi Michelle, 

Welcome hun. Looks like were all testing during the same week!  wishing you all the best for 14th and pray you get a BFP xx


----------



## Redkay75

Cherrybaby - I'm injecting gestone but last cycle I had the pessaries twice a day. I also produced chemical warfare with the pessaries!  

K


----------



## lulu588

Hi everybody,

Im sooo sorry for all BFN`s   May the next time be more succesfull for you(( I really hope you wont get very shattered and lost hope..

My OTD is on Wed the 10th , I`m sooo afraid...
I had belly pains just first few days of my 2ww, and at the moment there is no signs of any possible process going on in me((  Its our 1st try of IVF and I been doing lots of silly things like having hot baths, not resting after transfer etc.. I hope my lack of experience wont affect my embies(

My congratulations to all BFP`s  Can imagine how happy you are )  

Wish all 2ww`s -BFP!!! Fingers crossed for us.
xxx


----------



## JC x

second that fingers and toes crossed  

night night, god bless to all our embies & blastos x


----------



## Emnige

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## patbaz

Just wanted to jump on and wish everyone who is testing tomorrow all the very best of luck. Will be looking forward to seeing those lovely BFPs in the morning


----------



## melmead

Hi good luck testers for tomorrow.

Has anyone else had lots of cramping? I so feel like AF is coming.
Is there anything that can relieve it?

One week to go & its getting tougher.


----------



## kfeokt

Hi ladies, I'm testin on thur 10th! So far no signs... Even my boobs are not sore, despite all those chemicals I'm putting in my body: progynova, cyclogests.. Brrr... Last time, with BFP I had lots of twinges etc, but now... Nothing.apart from my skin break outs that usually happen before af's arrival...


----------



## Spanner

Good luck to all testers this morning  Lots of bfp!!!!

Well still can't sleep my pattern is all over the place!! D-day is getting closer for us now   still don't feel tempted to test. I quite like the feeling that I don't know that way I have hope. 

No symptoms for me either I never got sore (.)(.) last time so don't worry about that just think everybody's bodies are very different. Only thing I have started to get are af spots! Shortness of breathe (which I think I got last time) no cramping but the feeling I have pulled muscles down there ( which is random) a couple of af pains. 

Xx


----------



## Yorkshire Two

Morning ladies,

I did my second test this morning (my first one was last Sunday) and I am pleased to announce that it is still a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (well, I did a sneaky one on Thursday as well, but that's ok!) Got to ring the clinic tomorrow for my scan date   It still hasn't sunk in yet, I feel like I'm having an out of body experience lol!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to all of you who are going to be testing over the next few days - stay positive and believe it can happen  

Yorkshire Two xxx


----------



## Becky R

Excellent news Yorkshire two!
Congrats! Xx

Good luck all other testers today

B xx


----------



## Spanner

Yorkshire two on your   !!!!!!!!!!!!! enjoy the feeling...it's the best in the world   

II'm at bourn too...lets hope it's a good omen!! I had ET on 1/8 and they said that they would do blood test on 11/8 - do you think if I did a pee stick in the morning it could show if I was pregnant or not?

Sending lots of      and even more


----------



## dreamer86

congratulations Yorkshiretwo


----------



## Yorkshire Two

Thanks ladies!  I feel like I'm dreaming at the moment, keep lookingto see how big it is and what's happening to it on various websites but I can't quite connect what I am seeing to what's inside me, it's all a bit surreal!

Spanner - are you at Cambridge or Colchester?  Don't know about you doing a HPT as well on the morning of your test. I was only given the 2 HPT's to do, both one week apart.  Having said that, if they are doing a blood test to see if you are pregnant then there shouldn't be any harm in doing a HPT as well.  However, don't take my word for it, give the clinic a ring and ask them 

Yorkshire Two xxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning,

i dont come on here much, but i do follow bits,

spanner your test day is the same as mine, 
and the symtoms you have been geting are the same as mine, at the min iv got a feeling in my belly like iv been pushed there not cramps but yes maybe mucles pulling, oooh lets hope its a good sign hey, and as for the test, im only doing a home pg test, i had my et on the 29th so a day b4 you, i think if you test in the morning b4 bloods you should get a clear result, good luck hunni, not long now, hehe,       

ohh and good luck to you all, and lots of   to bfn, 

this 2ww thing is crazy hey,


----------



## Spanner

Yorkshire two - I'm at Cambridge..think I will just test in the morning anyway and if it does come up negative I still have the test to confirm. Strange how they do it different...you probably won't believe you are pregnant until you actual hold your baby in your arms!!my 1st time round I did about 18 pee sticks lol!! people thought I was crazy...but I just don't think it sinks in!!

Claire - Sounds good we have the same symptoms I think you are two days ahead of me as I had ET on 1/8 but was day5 transfer..It all kind of confuses me   doesn't take alot lol!! This waitin is driving me crazy...I feel abit more positive today which is good...just always have in the back of my mind not to get my hopes up!! Looks like we are test buddies...lets hope the next 4 days flys by!! Are you working? I decided to take holiday next week as went to work last week and I jut couldn't concentrate!

x


----------



## dinkydott

spanner, 
i see didnt see you had a 5 day, but yes still same day, well as for testing then if 5 day et then testing on that morning should not be a prob if i am on a 3 day et but only few days et apart, if tou get me, lol i dont, dont take me much iver, not now adays, im back to work monday, had last week off and ec week cos you no how it is not sure whats days ect, 
i just want the day here now, enough of thinking waiting not knowing, iver way, this is def the worst part of tx, i have good days and bad days re the  ......yesterday i was really positive, but when i woke up today im back to oh i dont no, im with you, im trying not to get to high because if the result is not to be then harder to full, but sum days you just cant help it,


----------



## dinkydott

oh by the way i live in cambridge small world but i went with cambridge ivf clinic via oxford unit,


----------



## MrsMossy

Hi Ladies, can i join you? As of yesterday I have 1 early blast and 1 morula on board.


----------



## Spanner

Claire,

Hope work will be ok...may take your mind of things... How are you sleeping?

I have no problem falling to sleep..but keep on waking up between 5-6 and cannot get back to sleep its driving me   I quite like the not knowing as gives me hope and I keep telling myself PUPO!!! try and keep yourself busy today if u r having a down day and think it only takes one and why shouldn't it work!!   I know easier said than done.

Still can't believe it's only 4 days it has gone quicker than last time but think because I had twoday transfer rather than 5 day

x


----------



## Amily

Welcome Mrs Mossy!

Huge congratulations, Yorkshire Two!


----------



## Spanner

welcome Mrs Mossy to the crazyy house !! lol!!

Claire - I actually live in Norwich, but we are self-funding so had everything done at bourn. Are u at bourn then?


----------



## MrsMossy

My otd is 17/08, I have done this 3 times before and its already getting to me.


----------



## Spanner

Can see you have been through the mill looking at your signature...lets    it's you last time and you get your BFP!!!
Was it a good blast put back?


----------



## Sarah Anne

Hi JC, I see you and I are both testing on the 12th.  In regards to your questions of AF cramps and sore boobs, I have quite a bit of mild general ache down there for about three days now, which is what I would get on the lead up to AF.  Also sore boobs, since shortly after FET, but strangely only on the outer halves!

Amily, thanks for your breakdown of your lead up to BFP (huge congrats!) it is reassuring to know that the symptoms we are getting don’t necessarily mean it is AF looming.  Especially with regards to the bright red blood, which I see a lot of us have experienced.

Melmead we are allowed to take the odd paracetamol.

Congrats Yorkshire two!!

I am wondering if anyone on here has paid for a course of ICSI and can give me a rough idea of the total cost as will have to start polishing off the credit card soon and I am wondering how much debt I will get in??

Sarah     to all


----------



## dinkydott

spanner no hunni im cambridge ivf clinic via oxford fertility unit, scans ect done in cambridge ec and et done in oxford,


----------



## MrsMossy

Spanner- it was an early stage blast (it didnt have a grade) but was told it was ok!!!


----------



## Sarah Anne

Mrs Mossy I thought they were all graded.  I didn't quite understand my grades - they were grade 2s, which obviously isn't too bad, but at the same time they weren't dividing, which is very bad - seemed rather contradictory to me!  (They were only 2 cell, embryologist said they had not divided as much as she would have liked or something).


----------



## MrsMossy

Apparently not, it was to early to grade it.In the past I have had good grade 5aa, 5ab ect....6aa is the best possible but i was told this doesnt really happen.


----------



## Beth38

Welcome MrsMossy 

I also did not have a grade (2 x 5day put back, now on day 8 post transfer) - just told one compacting and one cavitating (which I pretended to know what that meant!)

Having a bad day today. I am just taking my boyfriend to the airport and cant stop crying - silly - he will be home in a week! I did not want him to cancel this trip with his dad as they live in different countries and hardly ever see eachother but now I am wishing I had asked to him cancel!! But as I keep telling myself - life goes on and there is no point crying in the bedroom all day! 

Yesterday and today I had really intense AF feelings, like the 'drawing down' pain I usually get a day or two before. Another stinker of a headache today! 

But soooooo tempted to test - I just need to know so I can deal with it!


----------



## melmead

Hi Sarah Ann

We were meant to have ICSI this time. It was going to cost us an additional £970 on top of IVF fees.
We will do icsi if there is a next time as might increase number of fertilized egg. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Sarah Anne

Melmead how much did the IVF cost?


----------



## patbaz

Yorkshire a huge congratulations huni. Hope you have a happy healthy 9 months 

Sarah Anne: icsi in RFC in belfast is £3125 + £200 for drugs. In GCRM in Glasgow it's £3750 + £1950 for drugs. 

I had icsi in RFC but a ff from another thread had hers in GCRM this year so that's how I know I hope this helps. I have no idea why such a huge difference in price of drugs!

Pat
xx


----------



## pinkcat

I'm so sorry for all the BFN's    Faithope, MadDogLady, Shazkowalski, hbkmorris, sally0582, smc72   

Welcome Jayne1007, ping23, JC (what an entrance!) , Helen85, Cherrybaby, Mrs.Mish, kfeokt and mrsmossy


----------



## Sarah Anne

Thanks Patbaz.  When I first Googled this I generally read that prices range from around £4000-£8000.  So glad the figures you put are quite a bit less than the £8000 figure!  I have also been putting aside the spare meds from my NHS cycles, which I have quite a few of, so this will help.  eg I have an entire unopened Buserilin, and the meds for post ET after my first ICSI was cancelled after EC.


----------



## Spanner

Hi Sarah - Anne

We are self-funding with ICSI at Bourn Hall it's cost us about £6500 in total which includes £900 to take to blast! hope that helps!! Hopefully you won't need this though!!  

Beth - You must NOT test yet...only a few more days to go, you have done so well - Must be hard for yor and DP to be apart at this time - but might be a faith...try and distract yourself..go to cinema...we saw bridemaids on Friday if was so funny!!

MrsMossy - Positive thinkin....   little embie embedding for you

AFM - just been shopping for the week - nice to get that out of the way..having a relaxing day today...Anyone else insides feeling buised and bloated?? just feel like stretching in my stomach which I don't understand  

x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Thanks Spanner.  I will be able to pay for one out right, but then only about half a one.  Did you have to pay for each bit as you went, or did they send one nice big bill at the end?  I think my clinic send you to finance after every little thing, as I had to do this for my AMH test which NHS didn't cover.  I was interested to read earlier in the thread about 3 rounds abroad for 6000 Euros - that sounds like a bargain, but then sounding like a bargain does not fill me with confidence!  (Think that quote was for Denmark).


----------



## MadDogLady083

Congrats on the BFPs  

Just a quick update - pain now gone (thankfully as it was pretty bad yesterday and had to keep taking paracetamol) but bleeding really badly now.  It's like the heaviest period I have had in my life    Not sure why?  Carrying on with Crinone as I only have two more doses anyway.  Feel better today after lots (and lots!) of   yesterday.

Can someone explain what you mean by immune tests before your next round, sorry if I'm being thick lol!

We are also at Bourn, Cambridge.  Looks like there are a few of us from Bourn on here!

Good luck everyone still due to test.  Sending my   to all the other BFNs, know how you feel and it's bloody awful xx


----------



## Ping23

Hello ladies hope every one is ok?!

Big congratulations Yorkshire two!!! 

Hello and welcome mrsmossy  

Beth38 sk sorry your feeling down today hope we can help cheer youbup abit and take your mind off it!! And dont test early missy!!

Hello to everyone else hope your having a nice weekend

AFM just got some AF cramps and wind!!   from pessaries!! Not feeling anything at all from ET yesterday thought i would of had some pains or twinges is this normal to feel nothing??

Xxx ping xxx


----------



## Ping23

Big   to MDL

Sorry ladies for constant typos I am always on my phone has a mind of it's own!

Xxx


----------



## 2bamum

Yorkshire2! Congratulations!!! You deserve the BFP!

Well, I am being realistic now that I not pregnant. I am 11 days post 5 day transfer, and the pee stick said BFN. I am also bleeding - almost full flow. 

I want to stop taking the progesterone as there is only a minute possiblity that i am pregnant. If that minute chance comes true, will stopping progesterone affect it. My OTD is the 10th.

Off topic - anyone in their 40's had success with IUI - it may be the only procedure that I can afford now...


----------



## Jane2011

Congrats to Yorkshire2

Big hugs to those who had BFN's, thinking of you 

On day 2 post iui. Any ideas as to how to fill this 2 ww? 

Xx


----------



## Ping23

Hi Jane my OTD is 19th aswell just going to try and fill my days with going cinema going for lunch etc. Here's hoping it goes quick for us! Xxx


----------



## 5403emma

Been away for a couple of days in lovely Cornwall- which has taken my mind of the dreaded period.  Testing (pee on stick) in 4 days and although I hope to be proved wrong, I don't hold out much hope.  It's given me a couple of days to come to terms with it and to plan what we are going to do next.  Will try again as soon as we can but have to go private for next round  

Thank you all for your kind words and good luck to everyone waiting to test.  Sending you lots of


----------



## Spanner

2bamum -    sorry your AF has come in full flow..I would speak to clinic before you stop any meds, I know they were rubbish before but I wouldn;t like to advise and with regards to IUI over 40 try having a look on the iui thread maybe some people on there..

Ping23 - I think it would too early to get any symptoms..some women don't get any at all.. so try not to worry, know its easy said than done though!!

Sarah-anne- We started to pay in bits for drugs etc but for the actual icsi they took full payment.

xx


----------



## patbaz

SarahAnne we had to pay for everything up front. They didn't even offer a fnance package . But it will all be worth it in the end 

Having a downer again today girls. I know it's the hormones but when will I stop crying. My friend phoned this morning and I couldn't even speak to her. Nobody knows that we are going through tx or that we have done in the past and I just feel very lonely and low today . Sorry I am usually quite an upbeat person. 

Pat
xx


----------



## Vickytick

Maddoglady083 - You can get the various tests done to see if you have killer cells, immune issues etc to determine if that is why either you m/c or the IVF is not working. I'm not sure that many of the clinics offer them as standard as they are quite expensive and I'm not sure some see the validity in them. I've already had two m/c and my first IVF has failed so hope these tests (they can do it from blood I think) might be able to help explain things. I had no frosties so think I might be forced to wait a few months between cycles so will have time to do this.

HKBmorris - I'm in Essex so I'm going to go to the Miscarriage Clinic in London or they have another one in Surrey. I was recommended them by someone else. But you can just google these or ask your clinic if they can suggest anywhere?


----------



## MadDogLady083

Thanks Vickytick for the info.  I'm in Essex too, I'll ask the clinic about them when we're in to plan for the next round.  Can they do something about it if it turns out you have immune cell problems?  Or is it just for diagnostic purposes?  Thanks x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Thank you vickytick I shall do just that as I'm in the midlands!! Thank you x


----------



## Spanner

Pat - keep ur chin up.   good to have a cry now again. But it's not over until the fat lady sings!!! Think positive thoughts and try and stay relaxed xxx


----------



## Vickytick

Maddoglady083 - I'm going to the Miscarriage Clinic in London - or at least hope to if they can fit me in when I call tomorrow but you don't have to have had a m/c to go there. I was recommended by a friend who had a failed IVF cycle and decided to be proactive before the next one.  You have an initial consultation and they must decide what tests are appropriate. As far as I'm led to believe (I'm following someone else's example here)  they can take remedial action (i.e drugs) rather than it simply being diagnostic.  I think it all depends on what the 'problem' is but I know - for example -  they do prescribe steriods for certain conditions (not sure which ones). As the saying goes forewarned is forearmed and every little thing helps in our battle...

xx


----------



## Ping23

Pat so sorry 2ww is getting you down just keep thinking PMA I know easier said than done! 
 

Xxxx


----------



## Yorkshire Two

Thanks for all the good wishes guys, I hope you will all be in my position soon  

Just reading about what some of you have paid for your treatment, and I am absolutely blown away!!!!!!  I knew it was expensive, but didn't realise it was still so high    We were lucky enough to get NHS funding, but I can't imagine what extra pressure there must be on you guys that are paying - my heart goes out to you all and I wish you all the luck in the world    Big respect to you all!  I think it's ridiculous that it is still so expensive to do.  My sister-in-law had IVF about 7 years ago and it was expensive then, so I am shocked to see that it's still so.  It really pisses me off when you see people like yourselves who would do anything to have a baby, and then you see these young girls who don't look after themselves or their children, have their kids taken off them by Social Services or have huge involvement by Social Services, all at the taxpayers expense, yet there is no encouragement for people like you at all, you can have a baby but only if you spend every last penny you have.  It's people like us who should be having the next generation of children - at least we will look after them, cherish and nuture them.........anyway, rant over, I feel better now I've got that off my (slightly tender and sore) chest!!!!!

Yorkshire Two xxxxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Yorkshire 2 - Yay for you!   see an early positive is still a positive! congrats to you both!

Sarah Anne - I had ICSI at CRMW in Cardiff, it cost £3595 including assisted hatching, scans, and going to blast if nessesary, the drugs on top were £800 last time and £1300 this time but then I've had quite a lot   I can't recommend my clinic enough. They have just startd to do immune tests and treatments there also, one of the few outside of London. From googlingh costs for immune tests can be anything from £150 - £800 depending on the tests and the number needed.

Mrs Mossy - My 2 blasts were 2 early ones too, he had graded them but he said not to be concerned about the grading as they were early blasts they can't be scored perfectly and given another hour or two they may have been perfect.

MDlady & 2bamum - so sorry about the heavy bleed, keep going honey til test date as you just don't want a 'what if' and you can still have a BFP after a heavy bleed.

Jane - to keep myself busy I have been mostly reading, watching films, internet shopping, visiting friends and hanging around on here!   anything to out an activity into the day and break it up. I find I almost need to do 2 things at once to keep my mind off of it!

Patbaz - Sorry you have been down  in the dumps, I have been very MOODY myself (unfortunately the DH is finding it hard also and so is moody too!) I almost had an anxiety attack in ASDA cos I couldn't find DH for a moment he had scarpered to look at the computer games, ridiculous! It's such an emotional roller coaster.  

Vickytick - it's good to have a plan, good luck lovely!

AFM - I emailed my consultant about the spotting and said although I know it's not a bad sign in itself was there anything I could do to improve my chances. She emailed back today (so dedicated and lovely!) to say I can double my gestone and try oestogen 2mg 3 times a day which I'm going to pick up from the clinic tomorrow. 

K


----------



## Sarah Anne

Yorkshire Two, I couldn’t agree more with regards to your comments about those that do not look after their children – I am a social services worker and have tried to improve the lives of many children with crap parenting and taken a few too.  I started this job before I knew I was infertile, but it does make me horrified when I hear of yet another disastrous parent has fallen pregnant with yet another baby!!  

Redkay, Cardiff is a long way for me as I am in Kent!  My clinic have been really nice; I have their price list somewhere so I might start adding up soon to get an estimate how much it will cost me once NHS runs out.  Hoping it will not be one of the more expensive clinics as would ideally like to stay there, rather than have a whoile new bunch of people peering into my innards!


----------



## patbaz

Redkay thanks for your kind words . Your consultant was very good to email you at the weekend!!


----------



## Jayne1007

Hello Everyone

Yorkshire Two & Sarah Anne - totally agree with you both re parenting.  I'm in education and get totally fed up with watching some of my parents treat their children with complete disregard - they don't know how lucky they are and, just occasionally, I can't restrain myself and tell them so.  

Second full day since my ET - it's so bl**dy difficult to stop thinking about it.  Hubby is being wonderful and constantly trying to distract me, but I'm not looking forward to him going back to work in the morning.  Have a holiday booked for next week so hopefully that will help.  Keep getting funny abdominal twinges, or I think I do, it could all be in my imagination!!  Why does time pass so slowly?  I'm sure that it doesn't when you're having fun.

Jayne


----------



## johno21

Congrats Yorkshire Two on your BFP......and very well said!!! 
Myself and DP are registered foster carers and deal with the aftermath of those people in particular. In many cases not only is there Social Services intervention but the children are often damaged beyond repair, very sad and very unfair...... On the plus side for us, we have had some amazing little people and our lives have been touched, we enjoy our job and continue to learn by others mistakes each and every day  

By the way anyone else testing on the 17th?.......... wish we could have a time travel machine right now  

Good luck to you all and stay positive  

x Jane & Lisa


----------



## patbaz

Johno I think that fostering is one of the hardest and most rewarding jobs in the world. Fair play to you. I am also in education and I see both the negative and wonderful parents (foster parents included). The negative ones make me most angry. I am testing on the 16th 1 day before you guys and I am bricking it. I dread getting another BFP. The 2ww is definitely the hardest part of tx. Good luck to you. 

Pat
xx


----------



## Redkay75

Wow a lot o us work with kids, I teach kids with autism and I love my job! It is so crappy that us the ones who would make the best of parents are the ones who can't naturally! Jane and Lisa wow to be foster parents I always wanted to adopt after having one of our own and maybe foster also, very difficult job! Sarah one of my friends works on an adoption panel and she says she sees the sam families come through time and time again, one of the local families are on their 12th pregnancy after having the other 11 taken away they just keep trying! I wish the adoption system was a little easier not to pass but that the kids got moved through it more quickly.

K


----------



## MrsMossy

johno21- my otd is the 17th. fingers crossed thats a lucky day!!!


----------



## Yorkshire Two

Good on you to those of you fostering, and I agree, it's a fantastic job but not one I'm sure I could do.  Adoption was our next port of call if this treatment didn't work, although it's not easy for us to adopt as my DH's job means we move a fair bit.  Yet again proof of a ridiculous system that doesn't actually solve any problems, just spreads it around a bit!!!!

I totally agree with all of you who work with children in some capacity and I know what you are going through.  I don't work with children directly, but my job means that I read about them and what happens to them pretty much everyday.  It's so disheartening, especially whilst going through this process at the moment - it truly makes you lose all faith in the human race 

However, it makes me more determined to be a fantastic mum to my little one......I can't wait 

Good luck to you all, I have everything crossed for you all


----------



## johno21

Redkay - We hear stories like that all the time.......shocking that its allowed to continue., and as for Adoption, we are very backward in our processes sometimes, all the time these poor kids wait for a family, the damage continues...Some kids have been on the list for years and to them every day is like another rejection. All the while there are perfectly good families out their that are not even considered because of age, gender, personal circumstance etc..... Anyway thats a whole new thread lol  

MrsMossy - Good luck and positive vibes to you  

Patbaz - We will be keeping everything crossed for you  

x Jane & Lisa


----------



## Cazne

Hello, 

I'm Cazne, 5th go at ICSI. Testing on 16th August.  Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Jayne1007

Welcome Cazne - fingers crossed for you.

We've just heard that our 4th egg didn't make it to blastocyst and won't be frozen.  Still, we can't grumble as we have 3 good embryos on board  

Good luck to those of you who are testing tomorrow.

Jayne x


----------



## Ping23

Welcome to the thread Cazne!  

Hope everyones ok!!  

Best of luck and   for all that have OTD tomorrow

Xxx


----------



## Rosie Posie

My poor DH, he is living with a mad woman. I am so cranky today and the smallest thing makes me cry.
It feels like PMT but I am sure it is just the stress.


----------



## JC x

speaking of mad women my DH touched me with something frozen on my shoulder jokingly, i just ran of crying like a baby, but i got extra 
K & C s  

Still got AF pains i hope its cause my little blast is burying deeper as it should be doing today!  

Lots of love to all


----------



## Rosie Posie

Should I test one day early.

I am due to OTD next Sunday.
I am thinking of getting an early response test and doing it on Saturday instead. I feel it would give me the whole weekend to try to come to terms with the result.
What do you all think?


----------



## Im Hopefull

Hi everyone, just thought i would join in the chat.

I am on my 4th cycle of ivf and test saturday 13th. This week has gone fairly quickly but know next week is the hardest and slowest week ever. They have done it slightly different this time with assisted hatching so fingers crossed.

Sending all my love hugs and best wishes to everyone going through treatment. 

xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Morning ladies good luck for those testing today. Welcome newbies finger and toes crossed for you.

AFM not a good night I'm afraid TMI coming up!! I've started bleeding even more still brown blood but never the less by this afternoon I would say it'll be red as I feel totally sore down under now.

I feel so angry as I truly thought things would work this time and to top it off dp & I seem to want different things now... I'm sick of rowing over IVF but I can't let go as this means so much to me :-( x


----------



## Beth38

Morning hbkmorris

I am sorry to hear you are still having this, but don't give up! There are still 2 more sleeps to go (or lack of sleep as we both know!)

With this horrid IVF rollercoaster emotions are all over the place (for the guys aswell - my boyfriend seemed more hormonal than me at times although not many!) and we had some hum dingers of a row - the thought of going through all this stress with the financial burden too seems such a massive mountain. Some people just need a bit more time to "get back on it" - I know that one day your dream will happen - AND WE STILL HAVE TIL WEDNESDAY!!

Thinking of you.....

  

Beth
xxxx


----------



## patbaz

hbkmorris please don't loose hope huni hold on to the fact that brown blood is old blood. I am. Ot sure when you are testing but keep taking your meds. As for dh he is probably just as upset as you are and maybe doesn't know how to handle the thought of another disappointment. So have a chat with him and look after yourself. 

Pat
xx


----------



## Spanner

Hey ladies

Quick question - has anyone had bad bloating feeling, trapped wind and pain around stomach? Feels buised??  Only 3 more sleeps for me yay!! 

Emerson- on testing on Thursday morning before hpt blood test so I think a day before should be ok. You can always test in Sunday aswell xx


----------



## patbaz

Spanner I have all those feelings you described. Hope it's a good sign


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi girls, 

sorry i have been awol... I started bleeding yesterday but it was pink and watery and not enough to even go on a pad, only when i wipe. this morning there was a big clot at the bottom of the toilet and then after that the bleeding has almost stopped. I am thinking that it was my super 8 at the bottom of the loo. Dh wants us to still test on Wednesday but i dont want to see that negative sign... just want to forget this and start again

Congrats to all the BFP's and i am so sorry for all the negative results.

Big hugs
FD x x x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Fairy Dust

I feel your pain hunni.. It bloomin hurts as the more my mornings going on the more my tummies hurting and i can feel things changing down under! 

I really don't know how I can do this all over again.. Lifes just not fair and I'm sick of been beaten up by the IVF stick of negativeness. Why is it so many work first time and then others have to keep plodding on for years. 

Quick question and I'd really like an honest answer... Do you believe/know that being overweight stops implantation? Now I asked this question to my consultant who is very srtict on the BMI health thingy and she said to me that it really doesn't have a impact of implantation but does have an impact on m/c and pregnancy health... I'm not convinced but I really want to go ahead with my FET but scared to death the end test will be the same. We can't afford another full cycle as we are skint out now after paying for 3... I'm truly destroyed more that last time x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Sorry girls meant to say HI to everyone else.. Thank you for all your support xxx


----------



## Spanner

I hope so Pat!!!

Fairydust - sending lots of  and   there is still hope for you xx


----------



## JC x

Hey fairy dust, till your test date just try reassure yourself, pink indicates implantation bleed and because your show is over 8 days maybe thats the clot that has only just come out it may sound rubbish to some but that is how i would see it so have hope hun x  
Mrs Mossy good luck to you hun  
Beth hope you are keeping your mind of things while your other half is away   and enjoy the tv remote  
Spanner i had terrible bloating at first was not made easier as he had to go through my abdo to get to my lt ov, my DH thought they had put a monster in me, he kept making me laugh with that one which hurt more  it settled down after 3 days.
Congrats to Amily and any other  
Good luck to all those testing today and future test!
 to those who are neg
Hbkmorris you need to do what you think is right for you i have 2 friend who are size 20+ and have 3 health normal pregnancys & children so far get on the internet see what info you can find sorry if im unhelpful  
Sorry if ive missed anything specific my headaches have got really bad so trying to limit use on computer
At least my AF type pains are less regular & (.)(.) less sore .
Though bit tearfull today bit sensitive (to any little thing really).


----------



## Ping23

Morning ladies

HBKmorris so sorry you feeling like this don't give up hope have been thinking of you sending  
Beth hope your doing ok with dp away try and keep busy xxx
Don't suppose any of you ladies are hairdresser?? I trained years ago and do the odd mobile stuff now, I have 2 people booked in for colours next week you think I'm ok to do it?
Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok and the 2ww isn't going to slow!! Xxx


----------



## araic

Hello everyone

I'm a very late joiner to this site.  OTD is just two days away, 10th Aug...

Have been looking at this forum for last couple of weeks and found it really helpful and supportive without even joining in!  You make me feel nice and normal  
been pretty loopy for last week or so.  So thank you

2nd IVF cycle.  Responded well but poor embies both times  

Doesn't make it any easier to manage expectations or wild thoughts! you should see some of the daft questions I've googled recently...

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days.  And hope those of you who are dealing with bad news at the moment are able to make time and space to think through what next

cx


----------



## Hbkmorris

araic.. Hi there.. welcome, how have you coped without FF.. Test date the same although I'm out of it now due to bleeding. 

Lets hope you get your wish.. Trust me it doesn't matter if it's your 1 or 4th cycle the 2ww is always just as bad infact I think it gets worse.

As for your poor embies don't you worry muffin there's lots of ladies that get BFP with embies of such grade and after my so called "text book" fertilisation I don't believe in anything anymore so you keep your chin up high.. as long as there's no bleeding you in with a SUPER chance.

c


----------



## Im Hopefull

Hi girls

Just wanted to say a BIG HUGE   good luck to all you girls testing soon. I have mine on saturday and cant come quick enough. Although it is my 4th cycle of ivf i've been quietly confident until this morning when i went to the loo and there was a smidge of something. Hoping its nothing or maybe were the egg has attached itself but suppose its easy just to think i am going down the same old heart acre road. 

Keep thinking positive girls, we can do it. Three cheers to us strong girls


----------



## Vickytick

Araic - I've just found out that I've got to wait 6 months after my BFN because it was a fresh cycle with no frosties. I see that from your signature you've had two fresh cycles and waited. Can I ask how you coped with the wait? I'm gutted and I'm not sure how I will cope especially as I feel with my age (nearly 3 time is not on my side.

Thanks
V
x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Vickytick

Why do you have to wait 6 months for your next cycle? is it because you are NHS? As I am self funding I can try after 2 bleeds that said we don't have anymore money so I fear we have to throw the towel in for a year or so which isn't good when you have low AMH and the body clock ticking of a 50 year old... IVF is cruel and if there was a god he'd help in need xx


----------



## araic

Thanks HBK. Sorry to hear not worked out for you this time. I'm seriously feeling better simply by logging on to this site  you're all great!

Hi Vickytick. It actually didn't feel like that long a wait. I've been on a longer protocol this time round, so actually started the meds the month before. And cos we were self funding this time (still not got over weirdness of handing over a cheque in an NHS hospital!!) I spent quite a lot of time sourcing the drugs. So it felt like i was "doing stuff".

Completely understand what you mean about feeling time isn't on your side. Big 40 heading into view in October feels like a massive brick wall. Which is completely illogical, I'll be a day older on my birthday, not a year older or a decade older.

But despite that, I actually chose to wait a few months between treatments. I felt really beaten up inside and wanted to feel normal for a bit. And wanted relationship and home life just to get back to normal for a while too. Swore I wouldn't obsess about it in between, *obviously* I did though, convincing myself I was pregnant at least twice. 

Why have they said 6 months? Waiting list, or recovery?

cx


----------



## Beth38

hbkmorris - I am so sorry to hear the bleeding has started - will you still test? I am certainly no expert but would still want to test. I have been thinking about you and really wish you all the strength you need right now. xxxx


----------



## Vickytick

Hi

Its NHS funding (so I can't complain and am grateful) so I think its the PCT rule that I have to wait 6 months not the Clinic's. I will obviously ask more when I go for my follow up but we called and that is what they told us. I struggle to cope with having my DH son around anyway so I'm worried that I'm going to end up resenting him desperately as a constant reminder of what I can't do.

HBKMorris - I too have low AMH along with other problems so feel its ironic that I have to wait as surely that is going to reduce my chances even more?!

Sorry to bring the thread down or change the topic just interested in how people have coped.

Good luck to all the ladies left on their 2ww and congrats to those who have got the elusive BFP.

xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Thank you so much guys.. 

Beth.. I hope you win the 10th of Aug with a BFP I shall keep everything crossed for you at least you've had no bleeding xx

Vickytick Lucky you having NHS funding... I'd wait a year if I could have funding      for you. Good Luck honey xx

Araic.. Thank you for your kind words your of great support xx

x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Vicktick I am curious as to why you have to wait 6 months too.  I am NHS, I didn't have to wait at all between first ICSI and current FET - I had the bleed post ICSI, then on next period started the meds straight off for FET.  I was surprised as expected to wait a bit at least.  There was no suggestion that I might have to wait if I went for another fresh cycle (although as I agreed with FET this may be why it was not discussed I suppose).  I remember whilst so ill after ICSI thinking I couldn't go through it all again, but if they had made me wait 6months for round two I would have been climbing the walls!

I wonder how all this has effected people's relationships?  One thing my DP cannot understand is that, after nearly two years of tests and now treatment, that I no longer see down there as anything other than for functional use and for people to ram various things up!!  I wonder if anyone else feels like this?  Or has any other particular impacts from treatment on relationships?


----------



## Hbkmorris

My relationship has defo been affected. I feel worthless as a women and I feel that he doesn't care the T**S as his already got kids.. I don't think he understands what it's done to me emotionally and mentally.. To him i should brush myself off and let be what's to be.

Easy for someone else to say.. I have to say though it makes me so angry to the point I just think why bother. 

To top it off for me 2 people in the office have announced their pregnant in tha past 4 weeks! Great x


----------



## hoping4babies

Hi I'm not on my 2ww yet we are having treatment at the end of August but I have following you all and remain hopeful for my 7th (and probably final unless we get frosties) icsi attempt.

Anyway, good luck to you all, congrats to those with BFP  

Hope you don't mind me bursting in  

Hbkmorris,  I felt I had to reply to your post about being overweight and implantation.  I think everyone is different and I am sure a healthy diet is best for both ourselves and potential babies.  However, I am a size 12 and have always eaten very healthily and exercised, we have been trying for children for 4 years (I am 31 now).  I have a low ovarian reserve and can no longer use my own eggs, as well as only now finding out that I also have immune issues.  Ok I am rambling sorry, my point is that my older sister (aged 34), who has never eaten a vegetable or fruit in her life (unhealthy size 20 - you could be healthy and a bigger lady I don't want to offend anyone, I am specifically speaking from my personal experience), does not exercise has fallen pregnant with her two children very quickly (within 1/2 months) with both.  At times this bothers me as we were born with the same genes.  I have come to the conclusion that if it is meant to be and the time is right then it will work regardless of certain factors, many overweight women don't have any problems with their pregnancies.  However, we are all in a situation where we want to maximise our chances so as long as you have a healthy lifestyle I think you are doing your best and don't be too harsh on yourself.

I don't have any advice on the everyone around you is pregnant issue as I struggle with this too, sorry, life is just tough, try to have some ME time and some fun if you can.  I feel like my life has had the fun taken out of it at times.

Good luck again ladies and I hope to join you at the end of August 
Karen


----------



## araic

Don't know how much our relationship will be affected long term (I read somewhere that couples who had been through fertility treatment were less likely than others to separate).  But it definitely affects us hugely day to day.  He can just be so rational about everything and thinks (possibly rightly) that i become hysterical about stuff which i can't do anything about.  He's also very good at compartmentalising his life and focusing on ups and downs at work etc.  I can do that some times, but not always.  

HBK - Completely share that feeling that you've failed as a woman .  But DH just doesn't get that (which I guess I should find reassuring!).  Must be doubly tough if he has kids.  Really feel for you on that one  

Oh and I'm a complete magnet for newly pregnant women... Three in last month.  Same happened on first cycle!  And I always end up blurting out that I'm in the middle of IVF (why!), weirdly confessional and completely inappropriate I reckon.  Think it links back in some strange way to the feeling like a "proper woman" thing.  Needing people to know that you do want kids.  MAybe that's just me!

cx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hoping4babies.. GOD BLESS YOU.. you've given me a warm hug with your words. It's so sad that you can't use your own eggs    I wonder if I have immune issues too as this isn't meant to be so hard and everyone seems to be shocked. I fear that using my frozen one won't make any difference as they are poorer quality by the thawering process so if they can't make it fresh they'll never make it thawed! 

Gosh I bet it realy hurts that your sisters so "Fertile" Have to say my sister has two and it destroys me mentally... Hurtful.

I am overweight can't deny it but I don't eat loads of TATT so i've no idea why i'm so large.. well i do 3 rounds of IVF in just over 6 months hasn't helped! 

Araic.. it's C*AP isn't it.. Yep I no longer feel a women and no matter what anyone says I don't feel I can be or feel any different until I can say i'm pregnant.

I think I need to see the hospital counsellor xx


----------



## Sarah Anne

HBK I sympathise with your DP not understanding.  I am in different circumstances but with similar problem.  My DP is not bothered if he has children or not so is not really into the process, he does not know what is going on at any given point, and has not asked me once in over a week how I am since ET, not even straight after it!  The DP/DHs on here that sound supportive are the ones that sound equally keen on having children. Clearly for different reasons ours are not so bothered!  Your comment about people at work getting pregnant – I feel your pain!!  I had to leave the office in tears on a few occasions during my investigations last year as 6 fell pregnant, all within the drop of a hat, most not trying, and one with PCOS.  I could not cope hearing all about their first midwife appointment, the baby pack from the hospital, etc etc – and I really wanted to slap them at times because they sooooo thought they were hard done by as they could not eat prawns and other such life limiting things (pate, rare steak...).  They are my friends, and I am thrilled they got what they wanted, but it was agony for me to sit and watch them in their group discussions about their latest bump growth.  I hope that the ones at your office are discreet about their pregnancies.  I think you should rant on here more, because you clearly have a lot to get out and there is no one on the planet that will ever understand like us that cannot produce a child either.  Definately see the hospital counsellor.  

Hopin4babies – seventh attempt!  I shudder when I read numbers that high on here, as a relative newby to all this I find it difficult to think that I could be getting to my seventh cycle one day, all unsuccessful.  I really hope this is the one for you.  

With regards to the weight issue, back in the days when I started TTC naturally I did research on things to improve chances etc, and the thing that sticks in my mind is that I read even if you lose a bit of weight (as long as you aren’t a stick obviously!)  you increase your chances of pregnancy a bit(can’t remember where I read this).  

I relate to the sibling thing – my sister announced this year she is moving in with her partner, and I very selfishly hope she won’t get pregnant until after me, as I just don’t know how I would cope with all the family going on about it, whilst feeling sorry for me.  Utter nightmare!


----------



## Vickytick

I know I should be and I am hugely grateful that we have NHS funding. Our area suspended funding for 6 months and when it was reinstated in March we had to fight for it tooth and nail over a period of 3 months.

I think its 6 months because its fresh cycles. I could be really cynical but part of me (from months of NHS bureaucracy) thinks it might be that they hope people either will beg, borrow or steal the money to do it privately or give up. The result being that the NHS don't have to pay...

*HBKMorris* - Its tough when your partner has a child. I find myself in the endless 'but you can't truly understand how I feel' roundabout discussion. Usually ending in me shouting that no-one understands how I feel and slamming a few doors. In some ways I feel like its easier he has a child because I haven't let him down only myself but on the other hand I would like to have someone going through this with me who really understands what its like to be told you may never have your own biological child.

Sarah-Anne - Sorry to hear your DP is not being as supportive as he should be.

Hopin4babies - I really hope this is your time as you've certainly been through it enough times. 

Confused, very loopy  and never happy that's me during this process...


----------



## Sarah Anne

May be we should develop a boot camp to send the less useful/less understanding DP/DHs on to MAKE them understand!!  I think it should involve plenty of needles, pessaries, hormone treatment, and lying on their backs with various strangers peering at their bits!!


----------



## melmead

Hi Girls you all sound so fed up today.
Sending you all BIG HUG. 

It is so hard when your work mates are falling pregnant around you. I was pregnant the first time with two work friends. It was very tough to be there as their bumps got bigger & bigger and mine had gone. It is a hard call to stay happy and surportive to them when you are hurting so much.
The second time I conceived I had an early scan & they weren't sure if there was a heartbeat. They made me wait two weeks before the second scan which confirmed the mmc. This tww wait seems so much harder.

Good luck all & try to stay positive.


----------



## broomie

Hello girls can I keep you company I had FET on the 3rd Aug we had 1 embie put back in on a day 3 transfer so our OTD is the 17th Aug x


----------



## mrobbo

I could do with company too. Broomi - mine is 17 August too! At the moment feel so ill, I think progesterone is disagreeing with me.... Feel queasy and dizzy and stomach is huge!

All very stressful (but you don't need me to tell you that!)


----------



## araic

without wanting to add to the gloom.  I started bleeding this afternoon.  Proper AF blood.


----------



## Eva hopeful!!

Hi girls, am on 2ww also, due to test on 14th, can't come soon enough! Am driving my self crazy. I am trying to stay positive, but difficult as I'm sure you are aware!! Good luck everyone and araic try and stay hopeful.
Sending positive thoughts and hugs xxx  ^hugme  ^r


----------



## 5403emma

hbkmorris - sending you lots of love.  Keeping my fingers crossed for your FET.  Don't give up. 

redkay75 - having started bleeding following our second NHS treatment at IVF Wales, we have no option but to go private and have booked an appointment at CRMW.  Do you have to pay in advance for the treatment or do they offer a financial package?  I'm not sure how we will pay for it but determined to have another go.

Yorkshire 2 - huge congratulations.  You are giving us all hope x


----------



## Beth38

Araic - sorry to hear your news   as I have said before, words are not enough but trying to send them anyway! Your time will come - thats what I keep thinking! x


----------



## patbaz

Araic so sorry huni, keep taking your drugs though til you test cause ladies on this very thread have reported bleeding and still gone on to have a BFP x

AFM had dark staini g in my knickers this afternoon. This is the way my af arrives trying to be positive but so hard. Already planning next tx in my head


----------



## Emnige

5403emma- I had my tx at CRMW it does say on their website that they want payment upfront but to be honest they were very relaxed about when you paid. They didn't ask for money we just offered when we had it although we did pay up front for most things but they are relaxed about it xxx


----------



## 5403emma

Thanks Emnige - that's a great help.  We have an appointment on the 25th.  I'm looking forward to seeing Deb again - she was at IVF Wales for our first round of treatment and was lovely.


----------



## 5403emma

Forgot to say congratulations on your BFP Emnige, bet you can't wait for the scan.


----------



## Emnige

Thanks 5403emma, pretty excited for first scan, debs us lovely isn't she as is everyone else. All the best for your appointment Hun xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Evening all.. Where do I start.

Sara Ann thank you for your words, it's good to know I'm not the only women on here with a selfish pig headed male in her life. I've had exactly the same non convo with my dp.. He only asked when we could leave after ec, how I felt that night and then nothing until I had et and how I felt! I mean he'd missed out the 5 days in between he didn't even seem that interested on how they were developing.. I wonder if he finds this just a pain in his life rather than a dream come true! 

As for the women at work I'm so happy for one of them but now she's doing my head in as shes always on cloud nine telling me to calm down and relax. And she goes on about the midwife appt and the scan date and what they'll see. The other girls only 22 she didn't realise she was oregs until she was 14 weeks (tomorrow) crazy ah! 

Are you having medicated fet or natural? I'm not sure what would benefit me my cons did say I would do medicated.. I guess that a serious question to ask if they thaw ok.

Not long for you now, do you have any feelings? Well you know what I mean different than before? 

Is there anyone on here that doesn't have a 28 day cycle more like 21-23 as this is what I have and I'm convinced this is why I get my af before OTD... Any thoughts anyone?

Vickytick I've slammed many of doors, stomped many a feet and said some cruel things in the past all because I'm actually jealous of him having kids and because I'm not allowed to see them his ex makes sure of that and threatens him they if she finds out I have then he won't see them without a fight.... Nice! 

Ha ha ha bootcamps the way forward.. Give us your sperm and you can all stay there until you've gained some comforting words! 

Melmead I'm so sorry about your mc that must of been the worse time of your life and there's me ranting on about a bfn.. Sorry muffin.. Fingers crossed for this time x

Broomie.. Did you have medicated or natural.. Sorry god I sound like someone from question time but Im just trying to understand what's better.. Everything crossed for you x

Meobbo.. The nasty pesseries can do funny things to you.. Do you use front or back door? I reckon back doors best!

Araic.. Oh no.. This can't be happening.. Is it full bleed and red or just spotting? I don't know what to say as I know the blooming heartache when you see blood. Dam dam dam dam x 

Eva hopeful.. Good luck muffin x

5403emma.. Good luck with your next cycle.. Let's hope one day we all join up with big bellies x

Beth38.. How you doing? Bet your still as strong as before.. God bless you x

Patbaz.. Is it dark brown blood and stringy? Sorry tmi!! I'm getting used to all this blood talk.. Sorry cheap joke in your hour of need but I know the feeling only to well. Oh hold on it could be implantation darling I've just realised your not testing until 16th.. Ah girl I think you've got good staining.. Keeping my toes crossed it is x

Emnige.. I know I've said it before but it's lovely to hear a BFP.. Yippee well done you x

Afm still got the red bleed.. Although it's not gushing as yet.. Sorry there I go again TMI.. 

Xx


----------



## patbaz

Hbkmorris thanks for your words huni xx. The staining (tmi coming up) is dark and sort of powdery and mixed in with the crinone gel discharge. Happened last fet so not giving up yet but if history is anything to go by I will be tx in future. 

As for dh mine is great - always asking how I am but at same time telling me if it doesn't work it's not the end of the world. I want kids more than him and he would agree with that statement. But in fairness to him he is very supportive. I think if he wasn't I would show him the door lol ( couldn't do it he is too cute!!)

First tx he wasn't as supportive but he was frightened as I was extremely I'll with ohss. He wanted to stop everything but when I told him how important it was to me he really supported me. Maybe your dh would be the same??

Take care

Pat
xx


----------



## gracieb

Hi All,

Sorry havnt been on in a while, have been hanging out in negative cycle although my blood test isnt tomorrow I know the treatment hasnt worked.  Hoping it wont take long to get results back so i can stop taking meds and start sleeping again 

Things seem a bit low on here atm,  Girls just a bit of advice from a novice, if you bleed ring the clinic try and get some support meds my clinic uped my presseies and put me on gestone might have made a difference if i called on the first day.

I am actually looking forward to getting a result any result tomorrow just want to get back to normality..whatever that is  

Stay 

Gracieb


----------



## Hbkmorris

I wish he was pat but I fear being 43 stubborn, selfish male his further from being supportive. His work takes control of his mind so nothing else gets a glimpse other than his kids of course!

Fair play to yours you hold on to him. I'm sure it is imolantation bleed hun.. I really will keep everything crossed for you x


----------



## Sarah Anne

HBK that is a bizarre coincidence, last year one of my pregnant colleagues was about 22, and she did not realize until she was 19 wks!  We couldn’t believe how she didn’t know, but she continued to have periods and just thought she was getting a bit fat (she is a stick).
I am having medicated FET, I wasn’t offered the option of natural and didn’t think to ask why until after.  I suppose if you are self funding it is a much cheaper option – don’t know what the success rates are supposed to be in comparison to medicated.  I have been having mild AF cramps on and off since last Thurs (which are getting worse at mo!), and (outer half only!) sore boobs.  Not expecting a BFP!  I know you have been bleeding, and I would hate to give anyone false hope, but my friend got pregnant last year and she spent the weekend shortly after with awful cramps and heavy blood loss.  She was on her first day back to work today after her maternity leave and her little baby girl is healthy – despite being declared a probable miscarriage.


----------



## broomie

Mrrobbo - hello so lovely to have a testing buddy only I must confess I did something v silly and tested far too early today as I convinced myself I had another ectopic and it was -'ve v v v stupid of me!!!

Hbkmorris - I had to have medicated FET as my cycle is so irregular that it would be impossible to predict anything!! So my consultant likes me on meds so she can control everything x


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome Cazne, Im Hopefull, broomie, Eva hopeful!!      

and araic- hope the bleeding isn't proper AF    

gracieb


----------



## MadDogLady083

Thanks Sarah Anne for mentioning that about ur friend    I'm still certain it's a BFN for me because of the sheer amount of blood loss but I'm still going to test tomorrow on my OTD anyway...

hbkmorris - really hope you're feeling better soon huni, as has already been said get it off your chest on here!!  My DH has a DD too and our situation is slightly different as he has secondary IF so he feels that it's his fault that I can't get pregnant.  I know it's a cliche but I think us women think so much bloody different to the men that they just don't understand us and what we go through!!    I certainly get frustrated with DH that's for sure.  He feels like he can't keep going through this but I don't want to give up!!

Good luck to everyone still to test and here's keeping everything crossed for those of us that are bleeding


----------



## Spanner

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow  

Broomie- naughty testing far too early. The   will come lol!!

Pats- let's hope it's implantation!!


To be honest I'm starting to feel the urge to test but think I'll find out on Thursday by blood and I'll do a test then which is really still 4days than they recommended!! Just want to know

The 2ww lark is sure exhausting back in bed already just keep waking up early!! Just want to sleep x


----------



## Bubbles80

I'm in my 2ww due to test on 12th aug, admitted to hospital last sun, had to have surgery, had a twisted ovary, the dr tested, it's positive, everything they used on me won't effect embyros, still have to test on the 12th, fingers crossed x x


----------



## patbaz

Bubbles you poor thing. You Sound like you have been through the ringer. I will keep my fingers crossed formyou huni xx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Hoping for some BFPs this moring to chear us up! Good luck   

AFM period cramps getting worse and more consistent   Got two days of work to get through without coming on so I don't cry in the office when no one knows what is going on!  Does anyone think testing one day early will make a difference??  Want to get it over with so thinking I might do it Thurs not Fri...

Hope everyone gets through today as best they can


----------



## Im Hopefull

Sarah Anne - You should really wait until the friday to do your test but cant see the harm in one day early, i have always tested a day early. Good luck hun and hope you get the result you want    my fingers and toes are crossed for you.

bubbles - Good luck, sounds like you've been through more than most   i'm sure it will all be worth it

As for me i think it might be the end of the road for me, i am on my 4th cycle of ivf and test saturday but have started to get brown discharge, i really dont know what to do am at the end of my teather  

Sending everyone all my positive   vibes and   for each and every one of you. 

GOOD LUCK GIRLS LET GET SOME POSTIVE RESULTS !!!!


----------



## Beth38

Just wanted to wish good luck to everyone testing today  
This 2ww is by far the worst part (although bubbles you have had a hell of a time and my stresses in these 2 weeks seem to be pale by comparison!!) - keep going!

Its 27 hours until my appt and OTD. Aaaaaghghghgh!  Of all the 2ww today is gonna be the longest. There is a test in my drawer - no boyfriend at home just me and the first response!!!!!       Have a busy day working ahead but just canot concentrate.


----------



## Hbkmorris

Morning Ladies

Im Hopefull.. I'm sorry you've got some brown discharge although we must all stay positive.. Not like me who crumbled straight away and then worked myself up into a frenzie and now i'm a wreck! I shall keep everything crossed for you    x

Sarah Anne.. keep the faith muffin I would of thought a day before won't make any difference but not before hand as you may not have enough HCG for it to show up    .. Also what drugs were you on for med FET? how long were you jabbing for? Have your clinic given you anything to regulate your periods? I stress that only having a 21 day cycle is messing everything up.

Patbaz.. Hope your doing ok, I didn't want to come to work this morning x

Bubbles80.. Firstly I believe from your post Congrats are in order.. so sorry that you've got to have an operation though.. Things get really messy on the path of IVF    to you x

Spanner.. I think keeping my fingers & toes crossed is working for you muffin.. hold on till Friday if you can x

MadDogLady083.. Bloomin DP & DH's are nightmares.. especially with kids in toe.. I wonder if we'll ever make this in the long run.. Not sure I have the faith to believe it's for the two of us I'm feeling more just to keep me happy.. Sad ah x

Pinkcat.. I guess you may aswell put me down for a cuddle as my bleeds full red now.. So dishearted, broken and angry it's untrue x

broomie.. Can you tell me what drugs are involved and the time scales please.. I'm just trying to work out some dates in my head x

AFM well it's here the wicked    is in full flow and i'm feeling very tender down under. I feel like my whole lifes just one big mess with a great big empty space that just doesnt want to be filled.. Very sad.. had yet another good cry last night which meant I woke up with yet another headache this morning    

I've spoken to the clinic who still want me to test tomorrow and call them with the negative news!! Joy. I shall book an apt to see the doctor and discuss things in more detail and look forward to using my frozen babies after which I'll leave the IVF journey alone for a wee while and get my life back.

Must get back to work I'll speak to you all later. xx


----------



## Beth38

Hbkmorris, I am so sorry. Keep researching all the options and make sure the docs give you every support. You will get there, you are too determined. You have been very supportive of me in the last 2 weeks and I want to say thank you. If I could be of some support to you, I hope so.
xxxx


----------



## Spanner

Hbkmorris- sorry nasty af has arrived!! Sending you lots of  
Beth- you are alsmost there!! Well done for holding out!! Good luck for tomorrow xxx

I keep wanting to test!!! Must stay away?!!! X


----------



## MrsMossy

What a terrible morning!!! Poor London. I have to share some good 2ww news though, when i got my bfp last year the week leading upto otd i kept getting little cramps and "buttefly" feelings in my lower abdomen and guess what Im feeling it again......do i dare believe on the 17th i may get another bfp?? trying not to get to excited!


----------



## Spanner

Mrsmossy - That sounds good    is nice to hear some good news....lets    it is.
bubbles - sounds like you have been through the mill...good news of BFP!!!  

AFM - I felt awful this morning woke up early as per usual. about 8 I went to get in the shower and a wave came over me in nausea, pain and felt faint so had to go lay down   after about 10mins felt better...Im scared its OHSS could I be getting this now? On a positive note no blood so clinging onto this...I really don't know what to think..half of me gets excited then the after half of me comes down to planet earth. I just keep thinking we were so lucky first time that it worked, that I can't imagine being that lucky twice!! ( sorry to the girls with BPN hope you don't mind me typing this and sound selfish)  my mum says no you weren't lucky thousands of ladies just fall naturally and don't have to go through all of this...and pay £6500!! then I think about it and think yeah shes right...if any of us get BFP isn't because we are lucky, it's because we deserve it and will be fab parents!!! rant over!!

Really hoping for lots of BFP!! this weeks as we had too many BPN last week   

We all deserve to be mummies       

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kfeokt

Dear ladies with nasty af news, sorry it's not an individual post for each one of you, but I wanted to let you know that I feel every and each one of your pains! It's such devastating news, yet we have got to pick ourselves up and move on and crush this bl...y infertility bug! Even if you feel like your world is falling apart now, in a few days it will gt better, and you will find the strength again and again to get to the BFP and a little miracle in 9 months! Don't let the grip of your wish weaken! Sharing my strength and resilience, or whats left of it with all of you! 

Afm I've got 2 more days to get through until otd, so keeping myself and my mind occupied! I will not be testing early - im enduring the difficulty...Btw I watched a film yesterday called never say never- not the bond one, but about a woman who had pursued her wish to become a mother through ivf in the early 90s! If you can get hold of it- it's really uplifting!

Foreverhopefull - try not to be tempted to test early, let's do it on the otd! Exercise patience and resilience! I found that a regimented army approach helps me deal with all sorts of thoughts whilst doing ivf...


----------



## MrsMossy

My brain has gone blank......how long does it take for the hcg injection to not show up?


----------



## Beth38

I was told up to 16 days for hcg to come out of your system. Depends on the individual of course.


----------



## broomie

Bubbles80 - fingers crossed for you that everything stays +'ve

Sarah Anne - I tested 2 days early on my last IVF cycle and got a +'ve but I know I should tell you not to but that would sound stupid coming from me who utterly ridiculously had a massive melt down yesterday and tested 9 days early ooooopppppssss!!!!!!

Beth38 - stay strong you are nearly there!!!!!

Hbkmorris - I started my medicated FET on the 2/7 took provera for 7 days then on 14/7 started busses in on a decreasing dosage until 1/8 (2 days before ET). On 1/8 I started my progynova tablets on an increasing dosage still taking 6 a day. On 30/7 started cyclogest on an increasing dosage working up to 4 a day which I'm still on and my OTD is the 17/8. Does that help? But just remember every clinic is different and every person is different this is just what I have had to follow x

Spanner - you can rant all you like honey as long as it makes you feel better x

Kfeokt - Hang on in there sweetheart you sound very resilient to me!!!


----------



## broomie

Hbkmorris that was supposed to say Buserelin not busses sorry typing on my phone! Any how take care denting you a huge hug x


----------



## Rubyruby78

Hi ladies

Mind if I join you??

I had a natural FET (OPKs only) on saturday 6th with one blast transferred.  I have OTD of 20th but AF is due on 16th so am planning an early test.

Since I ovulated on 1st Aug I have had cramps which havent worsened since ET and im paranoid its pre period pains.  Today im feeling quite light headed too.....

Not giving up though and trying to keep PMA

Lots of lvoe and will do personals whe  I get to know you all xxxxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Broomie.. Ha ha ha I thought that!! I hate Buserelin.. so how long in total was you on that drug? 

Did you have any crazy side affects? with any of the drugs? bloomin heck 4 cyclogest!!!! I was on two and thought that was high but i'd be on more if they told me too as I'd rather have every possible change that AF doesn't arrive before OTD. 

I'd like to have AH too anything is worth a try x


----------



## Eva hopeful!!

Hey guys , just wanted to say good luck to all those testing soon. I am on 2, testing on 14th and am very scared, driving myself insane!!! Sending everyone positive thoughts xxxx


----------



## JC x

Hi Rubyruby & eva hopeful  

special   and   to all where AF is threatening or arrived x  

I to started passing bits of dark blood, im so scared its to early for an implant bleed surely,
i think my little one did not stick im so upset


----------



## patbaz

JC looking at your OTD it seems to me that it would be perfect timing for implantation bleed so stay positive huni xx


----------



## Beth38

JC I agree with Patbaz - stay positive  
Looking back over this thread lots of ladies with this still had a bfp so stay strong!
xx


----------



## JC x

Thanks just read this others worrying may also find hope and reasurrance at babymed.com:
If you have had spotting and think it might be implantation bleeding you may be paying very close attention to your body. Unfortunately, a pregnancy test will rarely if ever be positive at the time of implantation bleeding. If you are trying to get pregnant, the good news is that early pregnancy symptoms feel very similar to the start of your period. If you are pregnant you may begin to notice symptoms of early pregnancy right around the time your period would normally start and sometimes sooner than that. If you suspect pregnancy you can test for pregnancy as early as ten days after ovulation.

Thanks guys for your support roll on fri  
  for all our blastos & embies  please stick babies


----------



## Rubyruby78

Thanks JC - that sounds reassuring for you   xxx

Has anyone had cramping? Ive had it since my positive OPK last sunday and had FET last saturday and still getting contsant dull cramps/aches in my lower abdomen.  I promised myself I wouldnt lookin into symptoms this time but its got the better of me
xxxxx


----------



## mrobbo

Broomie - can't believe you tested so early!!! I think I could easily fall into that, but trying VERY hard not to. 8 days to go.....

Found out my massively bloated stomach is ohss - feel pretty horrendous. Lots of fluid in places where it shouldn't be...  As it started 5 days after ET doc said may be because of an "ongoing pregnancy"... but what I didn't ask (and should have) is if it gets worse can this damage chance of it sticking? Willing to put up with feeling like this if it means a good result. Trying not to get hopes up.

xx


----------



## patbaz

Ruby I had/have all those feelings in my abdomen and I am told that it is perfectly normal

Mrobbo ohss coming on 5 days after et can be a very good sign. Ohss shouldn't make pregnancy not stick it will just make you More uncomfortable. I had ohss last yer and you need to drink as much fluid as you can. I found the isotonic drinks very good. Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Spanner

Mrobbo and pats- I'm the same have been tender since about 5dayd after et. Do you really think its a good sign? I hope so xxx


----------



## mrobbo

Thanks patbaz, will try the isotonic drinks.... water is getting a bit dull already! 

Spanner, fingers crossed for you. Go see clinic if gets bad though as they need to keep an eye xx


----------



## JC x

Yeh Rubyruby i had really bad cramps (like proper bad AF pains) for 3 days following et, then they eased of a little, now they just tend to be more round my rt ov with occ af type across, but this is app norm.
Mother nature can be very cruel  

 for all our littles ones to stick


----------



## Spanner

I spoke to clinic they too said it sounds like OHSS as I had quite alot of eggs collected. She said to keep to a protein diet fish, cheese, nuts etc.. and the best drink is MILK!! so just had loads!!! She did also said it can be a good thing as if you were pg your hormone levels will be going up which can cause you more pain!! lets cling onto that!!   just don't want to get my hopes up....only two more sleeps to go!!! scared and excited as we just want to know now

Im starting to worry because I haven't had any cramping really, and only minor Af pains I think...hope that doesn't mean it hasn't worked   - just really don't know what to think  

Me and DH just had a conversion about doing a test...but decided against it as if it comes back neg- I would be really gutted. I think I prefer the not knowing...gives me hope

JC - Sounds good about the cramping...fingers crossed for you

Beth - How are you hanging on? how many hours do you have left?? hope that CB is still sitting there till the morning....

x


----------



## Redkay75

Sorry been awol for a few days,

hbkmorris - so sorry, we seem to be in a similar boat (with a hole in it I think!) I had 23 day cycles until I started taking DHEA which improved my cycles they went to 30 days and I had twice as many eggs this cycle and. They are thought to help those of us with low ovarian reserve ask your clcinic if they think you are a candidate for them, my clinic swear by them for low AMH to support in the 3 months before a cycle. You can buy them over the internet. I also have been bleeding which had been brown and sparse but has since turned red and more like flow, IT JUST SUCKS!

Sarah Anne - cramps aren't always bad, keep positive.

I'm hopeful - brown blood may not be ad too as it is old blood.

Mrs Mossy - I was told it takes 10 days for the HCG to leave you system.

Sorry for no more personals but just not feeling tip top!

AFM - bleeding cramping and 2 negative pregnancy tests, I know it's not my OTD yet but the clinic said I could test early. I'm still goign to keep testing until OTD on Friday but have lost all my buoyancy about the cycle, I was so certain it had worked.


----------



## patbaz

Don't give up yet redkay!  I will keep you in my prayers. This whole if journey sucks!!


----------



## Spanner

I might test in the morning. Could it come up positive if I am pg?
Redkay-sorry af seems to have come.  Let's hope it's not especially as u have to blasts inboard!!!

Just found out my friend is pg. Happy for her but just makes it harder!!


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome Rubyruby78!     

Sorry hbkmorris        

    for Redkay75 and anyone else experiencing bleeding, I hope it dosn't mean the worst.


----------



## Hbkmorris

Oh no redkay you were my blast hopeful.. I've just joined the multiple negative cycle thread as I can't seem to see where I can go from here... Life's just so unfair. Xxxxxx hugs to you muffin.. Fingers crossed it passes.

Spanner 
If you really wanted to test I would of thought tomorrow at the earliest but I see your having bloods on 11 so keep positive and very hopeful as you may be the blast success we all want to hear x

Pinkcat thank you... It doesn't get any easier does it x


----------



## Spanner

Hbkmorris- I thought blasts were meant to be 50%  chance!! But doesn't look like it on here. Hope u start to feel better soon. Xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Yeah that's what I was told but I don't believe that either now. The only comfort the nurse could say today was she had seen someone today that after 3 fresh failed cycles they had decided to use their 3 only frozen embies and she's just found out she pregnant.. If only ah! X


----------



## Spanner

Have u got any frozen? X


----------



## Boggler

Hey guys 

Mind if I join. Had my first "basting " last Thursday. Bit surreal really. Not holding out much hope only had 1 follie. Have had the  usual cramping  exact same as last month. Anyway due to test 18th and will still hold a little hope until af comes

Thanks 
Boggler


----------



## Beth38

Really sorry for the [email protected] everyone is going through - what we want should be our human right. 

I have 14 hours to go until this flippin OTD appt. I lasted this long but the last three hours seem like three weeks. Going to sleep now (ha! trying to sleep, bed seems big with boyfriend away). Taking my mum tomorrow, she worries so much and my dad drives at 30mph on the motorway so will take an hour to do a 20 minute journey!!! Love them really - just don't trust myself to drive tomorrow! I think the accurate descriptor for my emotions: "BRICKING IT!!"

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow with me. Like us all, I have never wanted anything so very very much. Just to be a mum.


----------



## Jane2011

Boggler, my OTD is next Fri so only 1 day behind you. 

Beth, best of luck for tomorrow

Good luck to all other ladies testing soon


----------



## gracieb

Hi all

Red Kay --   for you hold out it could still be the news you are waiting for

Hope August starts to bring more positive news best of luck to everyone testing tomorrow.

afm - had my blood test today went to my local doctor as clinic is 45 mins away and was told to call in THREE DAYS for results.  I am now offically going crazy, called the clinic today after another negative pee stick and told "it dosnt look good" no    .  but to stay on the meds until the blood test is back! so still on the pesseries, gestone, steriods etc just want this all to end cant even be upset just too fed up.

Sorry for the rant girls  

Stay positive

Graciebxx


----------



## Spanner

I have a confession to make just did a pee stick 4days early and just got a     we r in stock!!! Go for bloods tomorrow. Has come up quite strong. The trigger would be out of me by now wouldn't it as had that on the 25th july!!! 
Good luck to anyone testing today!!!! Xx


----------



## patbaz

Just wanted to wish all todays testers the best of luck. 

Beth bless your dad my fil is the same it drives me nuts it takes so long for us to go anywhere with the inlaws cause fil always insists on driving 

Spanner that's fabulous news huni you must be over the moon congrats


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Congrats Spanner 

OTD for me today and negative confirmed, didn't think it had worked since started bleeding on Sunday. Typically the bleeding has stopped this morning so i can draw a line under this cycle and get ready for the next one (hopefully October)

Good luck for all those testing in August, congrats to the many positive results so far and i am so sorry for all the negative results. 

FD x x x


----------



## patbaz

Fairydust. I am so sorry huni. Take some time out for you and dp and spoil yourselves. Having been there before I know how much it hurts. Be good to yourself. Grieve and cry and do what you need to. xx


----------



## JC x

well at 5am yet again i woke early bursting for a wee and cause id been worrying i thought sod it! a faint cross on a clear blue, but by the time DH had got up it was even fainter he's happier that im happier but i know i will not know for sure till fri, fingers crossed for us all. x x 

Spanner great news to, i bet your so relieved   have u still not had any cramps, cause i still get mine mainly on the rt side ? im now wondering why my (.)(.) are not sore now? HAHaaaa were not happy with symptoms and were not happy without them  

Redkay articles on line re implant bleeding gave me hope, lots of love.

special   to hbkmorris & fairydust  

Welcome Boggler   

Beth good luck today, im glad you have fam support with your BF away  

Goodluck to Gracieb and anyone else testing.  

  please stick little ones, dont leave us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spanner

Fairydust- so sorry to hear yournews it's not fair. Let's pray October will be the month for you 

Jc- congrats!!! Yay! Fab news I haven't had much cramping at all and I never had sore boobs last time so not too worried about that. Couple of sharp pains on my left side and ohss signs bloated and pain!! When was ur et? I have blood test tomorrow x


----------



## patbaz

JCx a huge congrats huni. Its great to see another BFP this morning. Enjoy this huni xx


----------



## melmead

Fairydust - so sorry it didn't work for you this time 

Spanner & JC- congratulations  

Good luck other testers today.

I have 3 days to go. My sore boobs have gone. I have had three nights of night sweats chest/thigh area. My hopes are not high as this  happens before AF arrives.
Has anyone had tests for killer cells?

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi girlies

Congrats to those with BFP, you give us all hope may the next 9 months be exciting anf enjoyable x

For those testing today good luck... I really wish lots of BFP x

To all like me with a BFN to share, we are destroyed souls but one day we will share the joys of others x

Take care all i'm leaving this thread and moving onto the negative one x


----------



## Rosie Posie

I think the end is coming for me. 
I woke at 5 this morning to a pain in my right side and backache. Just woke up with lower backache and mild cramps as normally happens before AF. 
I am not due to test until Sunday so I pray it's something else but I doubt it.


----------



## patbaz

Hbkmorris. I am sorry hun. Look after yourself xx

Emmerson don't give up yet huni. I had a wobble on Sunday when I had a bit of staining and I don't test til next Tuesday. Our bodies do weird things during tx. Hold on and get your PMA up. It's not over til test day xx


----------



## JC x

Hi Spanner my ET was the 3/8. ive added it on my signiture thought i had put it on ive been  lately good job i am off work i cannot hold a conversation without forgetting what i was talking about

Thanks hbkmorris x you take care to i truely hope it happens for you  

im waiting for fri before i get to giddy

 for all xxxxxxxxxxxx

Emerson so sorry hun try keep positive ive got more info which might support you hope this helps 

Cramping is also a common symptom reported around the time of implantation. Some women report constant, moderate pains and cramps for one to three days as the embryo implants in the uterine wall. These pains may feel like mild menstrual cramps.

Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/116191-implantation-symptoms-after-ivf/#ixzz1UbooWQpD

/links


----------



## Eva hopeful!!

Big hugs to those who got bad news today, my heart goes out to you. 
 

Exciting news for all you with positive, gives us all hope, even if we don't get the news we want this time.

Test date on sunday, feel very different this time, bloated, bigger boobs, nauseus. But, I am also on different meds so am not getting excited. Had quite alot of cramping last week too.

Sending positive thoughts and hope xxxxx


----------



## melmead

Bye hbkmorris, wishing you all the best for a success in the future.


----------



## mrobbo

So happy for those with a BFP. I still have a week to go.... Stomach still massive with ohss and worried about time take off work. Literally can't go in though as none of my clothes fit (and I hurt)!  Lots of love to those who it didn't work out for and fingers crossed for next time xx


----------



## Redkay75

Gracie b, Fairydust and hbkmorris - I'm so sorry   no more words!

Spanner & JC goodluck and congrats  

Beth - goodluck for testing today. 

AFM - Another BFN for me this morning, if it was positive it would have shown by now surely esp. with 12iu HCG tests. The bleed seemed to have slowed overnight but has started again this morning, not full flow yet though (TMI sorry!) but that could be the Gestone and oestrogen just holding it back. We had been so certain it had worked it felt so 'right', I haven't cried yet but I'm sure once I stop all the meds and it's officialy over I will. Just got to hold onto the statistics and hope for 3rd time lucky!

K


----------



## JC x

so sorry redkay, are you still going to test on fri cause that is our test date, on line some people bleed properly wth imp bleed, my line was only so faint, 2 more days till our date    thoughts, try hun keep some hope if you want tell me to shove it feel free if it will help i was well    off yesterday when i thought that was it


----------



## patbaz

Redkay: I see from your signature that you are not due to test til the 12th that's a whole 2 days away. There have been girls on here who got bfn the day before OTD only to get BFP on OTD. I know that you have some bleeding but please wait til fri. Have you phoned your clinic??


----------



## lulu588

Hi everybody, 

Had my OTD today and its positive!!! 
I`ve been checking last 5 days before today on HPT and it been showing Very faint positive, and sometimes negative,, even today in the morning it was faint positive.. So , the ones, who testing and havin negatives , dont get too upset, keep believing and hoping,, even when its hard to do so, even if u havent got any symptoms like me ( i only had some cramping ,abd.pains and sore boobs on 2nd and 3rd day after transfer,, thats it!) 
Anyways, I wish EVERYBODY good luck with their OTD xxx

My HCG level is only 56,72.. I thought it will be more than this, as I had 2 x 3day embies and tested on 14th day post transfer.. but DH says we all different , and it doesnt mean that my level is low. 

Congrats to all BFP x
Sorry for ones having negatives I hope the next time will be definitely successfull xx
Wish everybody patience. Lots of patience and Never! stop believing that it ll work for u!xxx

Would like to hear from ladies with +ve and their HCG levels.

Thanks,

Lu


----------



## dreamer86

Lulu588,Spanner & JC- congratulations               

big   to those with BFN  may the next time be successful don't give up hope your time will come.


----------



## Emnige

Lulu, Spanner & JC - I'm so happy for you. You must all be so excited  

Also so sorry to those with BFN's. Take some time for yourselves and come back stronger  

Good luck to those still waiting to test


----------



## lulu588

Thanks dreamer86 and Emnige.. happy for you too
can imagine how exciting will the scan day befor u, when u can see the new life`s first signs) heartbeat etc..
Congratulations !!!

What was your level of HCG when u first tested?

Sorry for my questions, caused by inexperience, as it was my first ivf and Im a bit nervous when reading abt these low hcg levels being associated with chances of miscarriage etc..

Thanks,

Lu


----------



## Emnige

lulu - I used a home pregnancy test so I don't know what my hcg level was and I wasn't offered a blood test by my clinic or gp, just gotta wait for my first scan next week. I'm so excited! It's my 1st cycle as well, were you given progesterone by your clinic? Mine gave me some and I picked up more yesterday, they're pessaries that help support pregnancy. My GP wouldnn't prescribe them so I had to pay for them. Congrats again hun xxx


----------



## JC x

Thanks for support to all still   for fri to be +ve, my cramps still worry me cannot help it  

 Lulu, and anything above 5 on your HGC meaans pregnant now it will just start to increase as your pregnancy dev further x i will have mine done fri fingers crossed watch mine be 4


----------



## mooers

Congrats to the BFP's, you give us hope!! Big   to the BFN's, your time will come, even though it doesn't feel like it today.

xx


----------



## ali80

Hi ladies
Can I join you on your crazy 2ww's   My otd is not till the 19th of August which feels like an age away  
Is anyone taking time off work and watching crappy daytime tv like me? That's enough to drive anyone  
I'll have a read back and try to catch up with everyone.
Good luck to us all      
Ali x


----------



## patbaz

Congrats lulu it's great news for you enjoy the celebrations xx


----------



## Rubyruby78

Congrats Lulu!!!

Hi Ali - ive decided to work this time and its sending me loopy as was being at home.  I can't win.  Im going stir crazy - analysing everything.  Ive had cramps for the past week and now just generally feel yucky like i do before AF.  Af not due til next tuesday and like you OTD is 20th Aug
xxx


----------



## ali80

I am analysing every little twinge too   I thought being at work may have helped, clearly not  
I am even worried about my jeans digging in my tummy when I sit down   

I have been counting down the days on my calendar at home, crossing off the days, nearly a week down, only 1 more to go     
Ali x


----------



## mrobbo

Hi Ali - I took 2 days after ET then had weekend and went back to work Monday. Back home now as poorly.... I'm not sure if distraction of work was better, although my concentration levels are rubbish! Trying to work from home but not working that well. I have a week to go, last week has dragged.....!


----------



## JC x

Hi Ali80 
ive got addicted to home and health channel, im very sad


----------



## Jayne1007

Welcome to Ali80 and congratulations to Lulu, Spanner and JC.  Heartfelt hugs to all those who've had a BPN.

10 more sleeps until my OTD.  Have just baked some rhubarb and custard muffins to take my mind off it.  Have piles of 'proper' work to do but just can't focus on it.

Hang on in there everyone - I never knew that five days could feel so long and I know that the next 11 are going to be even longer.

Jayne x


----------



## Redkay75

Patbaz- thanks for your support and I know my OTD is the 12 th but its very late and the consultant said i could test on the 10th I had a 5 day transfer on the 30th, same as hbkmorris who tests today And jc who tests Friday had a 5 day transfer 3 days after me. I know that even though OTD is Friday it's not going to change now I'm 16 days passed ec and bleeding! 

K


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi ladies.

May I join you? Had day 5 transfer on monday. This is our 3rd attempt so fingers crossed.

X


----------



## lulu588

Emnige said:


> lulu - I used a home pregnancy test so I don't know what my hcg level was and I wasn't offered a blood test by my clinic or gp, just gotta wait for my first scan next week. I'm so excited! It's my 1st cycle as well, were you given progesterone by your clinic? Mine gave me some and I picked up more yesterday, they're pessaries that help support pregnancy. My GP wouldnn't prescribe them so I had to pay for them. Congrats again hun xxx
> [/quo
> 
> Emnige,
> 
> Clinic assigned me the day for blood test to know hcg level, and I will have to have another blood test in 2 days, to check if it has gone up, as hcg tends to double every 48h. If it gonna double then It ll mean everything goin on well and I ll be looking forward my 1st scan
> I have no symptoms at all, why I think I still cant believe that Im preggy.. Is it your first pregnancy? It is for me.
> And yup, I`m taking utrogestan 400mg every 12 hours vaginally (disgusssssting)
> 
> Good luck at yr 1st scan,, will be waiting for your impressions about it))
> 
> Love,
> 
> Lu xxxxx


----------



## Lisa x

Hi Ladies! Mind if I join in?

I had two blasts transferred on Monday and my OTD is 22nd August - my clinic seems to give the longest OTD's EVER! I think I am going to test on 20th which will be 12dp5det so I think it will be a true reading wont it?

This is my second ICSI and I never seem to get any frosties so cant bear the thought of a whole fresh cycle again in a few months!  stick my little ones!

*Good Luck* to everyone yet to test! 

*Woohoo* to those who got their BFP! 

*So sorry* to all who got a BFN this cycle


----------



## Beth38

Hi ladies

 !!

I cannot quite believe it! No symptoms, boobs stopped being sore a couple of days after ET, period pains and cramps and twinges, constantly thinking AF on the way, headaches but thats it! Am in shock! Had 3 pee sticks in the drawer and now used them all up just to check - not sure if I expect to frame them or something!  

Now a 3 ww til scan to check for heartbeat (seems early to me but what do I know) and then hope a 35 ww!!

To all the strong and wonderful people I have connected with on here I wish you every success in your journey whatever stage you are at. You are strong to be on this rollercoaster and to all those who are scared or with BFNs, please dont stop believing   

OMG!!!

Lots of Love

Beth
xxxx


----------



## Beth38

...and my clinic does not check HCG levels either - just 3 week wait til scan


----------



## ali80

Congratulations Beth     More waiting now hey  

Lisa - Hi, I am doing a full 14 day wait as well, but I thought if you had blasts transfered you could test earlier   any excuse though hey  

Greeniebop - Hope the saying '3rd time lucky ' is true, this is my 3rd fet    

Thanks for the welcomes Jayne, Jc, rubyruby and mrobbo  

I've just got back from Pizza Hut   that buffet is dangerous  
Ali x


----------



## Rubyruby78

Yay Beth congrats!!!!

Hey Lisa    xxx

As im feeling so neagtive at the moment my wonderful DH has suggested I test on Tuesday (day AF is due and 4 days before my OTD - am at same clinic as Lisa and boy do they draw out the suffering!!!)! So I have booked the day off work ready for a day of tears (hopefully joy but not the way im feeling right now  )

RR xxxxx


----------



## Rubyruby78

Oh and Tuesday will be 10dp5dt xxxx


----------



## lulu588

Congrats Beth  xx I duno then why Eugin offer us to do these hcg`s,, I would like to not to know my hcg level and not be worried that its a bit low,than others`..

welcome Ali80 , Lisa x, Greeniebop.

Lisa - I had to wait 14 days till my OTD as well,, 2ww,darling

jayne 1007, ruburuby78, JCx, patbaz and everybody who still on 2ww, wish u all good luck with OTD   for u xx

Thanks for all congrats, guys

Love,

Lu xxx


----------



## Special Prayers

Congratulations to those with BFP - you must be thrilled - enjoy your special time, wishing you happy healthy pregnancies   

Sending lots of     to those with BFN - really sorry for the pain you are experiencing, hoping this gets easier for you with time and that your special time comes soon    

Welcome to newbies and to those who haven't tested yet, lots of     and    

AFM - well, i have just come home from work and am in bed with a dreadful headache, have had sore boobs, stomach bloatedness and lower backache since ET but this all stopped quite a few days ago now, replaced with slightly achy boobs, headache for a couple of days, feeling drained of energy today and cottage cheese looking white discharge -sorry TMI (think this may be side effect from progesterone pessaries - nasty and initially quite scary to see!!)....praying this has worked, 2ww is really hard, this thread is keeping me going, haven't posted everyday but do read everyday to see how things are going for each of you  

Only 4 more days until OTD for me now at which point I will be 16dp2dt - my clinic are making me wait forever as well; DH and I discussed testing early and we have decided to wait until Monday (HPT - no bloods) - weekends go quickly anyway so Monday will be here before we know it, no   for me and no bleeding so hoping this is positive sign..... 

Lots of    to everyone xxx


----------



## Lisa x

*Special Prayers* - Sorry to hear you are feeling so unwell, I hope you feel better soon!

*Lulu588 *  - Yes, I know 2ww = 14 days, just that most clinics do less time for a Day 5 transfer, our clinic usually has a 16 day OTD for anything less than Day 5 transfer so suppose in that case our clinic is more of a 2w+2dw! Thats what I meant.

*RR *  - I think that will be fine, according to the little chart we have, that would give a correct reading that day anyway! x

*ali80 *  - Yep thats what I meant when I posted earlier, usually get a slightly shorter wait for blasts! Yum yum, hope you enjoyed Pizza Hut!

*Beth83 *  - HUGE Congrats! You must be on cloud 9!


----------



## Rosie Posie

Thanks JC and Patbaz for your reassuring words. It turns out I had a touch of the runs and not period pains.
Its my first attempt and I am 41 so I am finding it hard to believe that it could possibly work first time.


----------



## patbaz

Beth a huge congrats huni. Enjoy your news and I pray you have a happy healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Emnige

Lulu - Yeah it's my 1st pregnancy.....only 1 week 1 day until our scan! Will keep you posted


----------



## JC x

to Rubyruby x
Hi greeniebop & Lisa  
 Beth great news x

I think there are a couple of us first timers i see special prayers you had 3 frozen, well done   .  were yours blast or embie, i feel a bit cheated only to have 1 frozen from 12 eggs.  But none of this is fair is it ladies x

 to all love jc x


----------



## Beth38

Thanks, all seems very surreal at the moment - its funny how you move from worrying about the 2ww to worrying about the 5 week scan! Then it will be the 12 week scan. 

Guess if it all works out then its a 21 year worry hey?! 

Bring it on!!



Keeping those positive vibes for everyone still to test - cannot stress enough how 'symptoms' can mean nothing! AF pains - can be a good sign - so can headaches - so can no sore boobs - so can very sore boobs - its all down to the individual!! I symptom obsessed like mad and convinced myself I was going to have my period, delayed only by the progesterone pessaries. 
This 2ww is a sod! Thanks to everyone for the amazing support!


----------



## Special Prayers

JC - this is my first time - we had 10 eggs all good for ICSI, within 24hrs 10 became 4 all of top quality and we were told day 2 transfer for 1 and the other 3 would be frozen - haven't heard anything since so thought they would have been frozen immediately - all new to me so may have assumed wrongly, do you think i should speak to the clinic?

Beth38 - congrats on your amazing and exciting news - you must be on cloud 9 right now!! you are right to remind us all that symptoms can mean nothing - it's just so hard to ignore them though, i had lower leg cramping also yesterday evening but tried not to think about it as i prob wouldn't normally notice such things, guess it's just because of what's going on that means we are more paying more attention to any changes in our bodies (although i do realise this can become compulsive - lol!!).  will just make sure i continue to take care of myself and and see what Monday brings....

xx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Delayed responses, sorry!  There are about 4 pages since I was on here yesterday!!

Im Hopeful and HBK  – thanks for your wishes.  Have not brought a test, so will be unable to test until Friday now, whether I like it or not tomorrow!  Im Hopeful I hope your bleeding is not bad and just a bit of implanting.
HBK I have been on Buserilin, which I injected for about 4 weeks, crinone, cyclogest, and progynova.  How about you?  How have you got on with the injections, I am not too bothered with them, just get on with it – although wish that all the needles were as fine and pointy as the Menupur as they went in a lot nicer than the rest do!  I don’t need anything to regulate my periods as they are regular to between 28-30ish days.  You should talk to your consultant about your worries re your cycle length, but don’t forget 28 days is an average and lots of women don’t actually have this.  I was always led to believe that the important bit is being regular, not cycle length.

Broomie – big sending of pee stick police!  Sounds like you are on twice the dosage of what I have been taking.  Quite like the idea of taking busses...
Rubyruby, I had a cramp in one place post ET for 2/3 days, now have been having period cramps since last Thurs, but amazed at still no blood – think all the pessaries have formed a plug 
Mrobbo sorry about you OHSS, big sympathies there!  Mine started properly on the Sat, having had egg collection on the Weds (ET was cancelled though as too high risk of OHSS had all ready been established).  My clinic just said if OHSS develops the OHSS sticks around for ages, they did not say anything about it affecting embryo sticking – I don’t see why it would as it does not affect the inside of your uterus.  Avoid speed bumps at all costs.  I was on a drip for 4 days solid, which was lucky as the hospital water was disgusting!  I became addicted to expensive OJ when I started drinking again 
Thanks Redkay.  Sorry you are bleeding.  And sorry you are feeling bad now, and have BFNs.
Spanner, I cried my eyes out when my friend got pregnant last year – we had plans to be trying together, comparing notes etc., then she fell on 2nd month of trying.
Spanner & Beth38 & Jc – huge congrats!!
Gracieb you will have to start a new “three day wait” thread – that sucks!!


Sorry for the longest post in the universe - I know I have missed a lot off here, sorry for the BFNS, and   to us all still waiting x


----------



## Ping23

Hi ladies

Sorry have been AWOL past couple of days been trying to be as busy as possible trying to occupy myself not really working!!!

Beth38, lulu, spanner, JC - yaaaaay I  so happy for you all you give me hope!!! So happy for you lots of love xxx

Greeniebop, Lisa, and Ali 80 hi and welcome!! Ali you have the sMe test date as me!!! It seems so long away still haha well help each other make it go fast!! I'm off work aswell and will be on my own all next week think I will drive myself crazy haha!

Eva hopefully hope you are ok  

Hbkmorris - I am so sorry     xxx

Mrobbo - hope you are feeling abit better sending lots of   your way   xx

Redkay - hope your ok luvly still have PMA I've still got everything crossed for you xxx

Patbaz hope your ok  

Sorry if I've missed anyone off!! 

AFM just having the odd cramps and twinges in right side so I'm in a panic nothings happened or is happening surely I would be feeling more??   2ww is driving me crazy still have over a week left! And DP is back at work next week so I am sure I will drive my self crazy!! is anyone else nothaving a lot of symptoms it's worrying me

Lots of love to everyone


Xxx


----------



## Spanner

Congrats beth on ur bfp!!! Xxxx


----------



## ali80

Ping - I am off work this week, but since I have recently had a promotion at work I feel as though I have to go in next week   I have always previously had the whole 2ww off, fingers crossed the change is lucky for me. I am alone at home this week   days go on forever and day time tv is pants  
Hi to everyone, sleep well and sticky vibes to everyone 
Ali x


----------



## dreamer86

congratulations Beth


----------



## Noor2011

Hi all, this is my second time doing Icsi and I'm going to be tested on 16th August. My first one was BFN and I got my periods two days before my test date. This time again I had day 3 transfer with two embryos.
Good luck to everyone 

ER: 1st August
ET: 4th August
Test date: 16th August


This 2 ww is a killer!


----------



## kfeokt

Hi ladies, my soul has just been taken out of my body- as soon as I saw bfn on the test stick. My cycle didn't work. I'm devastated, not sure how to cope with it, as I've already been through the mill...


----------



## JC x

Hi guys;
special prayers im sure if they told you they were going to freeze them they did do, mine were left to go on extended culture and was told all along they were good eggs - so i was upset when they rang to say only one was frozen, and my other babies discarded! but all part of the rollercoaster EH !.  It has put more pressure on for this one to stick, and there is nothing to say my frostie blast will survive.  You ladies who have done this 7-10 or more hats of to you girls you deserve it more than most, and already i feel a twinge of guilt with getting this far first round   to all

SarahAnne and the rest of us testing tommorrow GOOD LUCK, fingers crossed            

Welcome Noor, yep its a killer my DH & I are   completly going mad  

Beth congrates again, im also so convinced im going to get my period, for over 3 days now ive had brown spotting and as you all know read every article on imp bleeding, but last night i had the worse AF pain ever lower down, i mean really bad !!! i went striat to the loo and they were some pink but more red on wiping. well that was me crying my self to sleep  
This moring awaking early again at 5:30 to pee nothing no AF ! i tested my faint cross is still there which i woke my DH to show him  
No pains at present  but im not really feeling positive about my bloods tommorrow   i know its going to be BFN

so sorry kfeokt


----------



## JC x

kfeokt so is this your 2nd cycle then, was today your OTD


----------



## dinkydott

kfeokt......hunni, so sorry, i no how you feel, i got a bfn thismornin. to......im on my wat to work which makes worse.......but your not on your own...if you need to talk pm me....dont do this on your own...i no there are going to be hard days a head,


----------



## mrssigns

Kfeoft I am so so sorry hun.

Mrs Signs


----------



## ali80

Clairescott and kfeokt - So very sorry ladies      
Ali x


----------



## Hbkmorris

kfeokt & clairescott26... I'm so sorry to hear your news as I had the same on yesterday and it's my 2nd BFN and it still doesn't get any easier infact it makes you more angry and makes you ask questions like WHY? WHY ME? WHAT ELSE IS WRONG WITH ME? etc etc.. 

Trust me I'm in the same whole and I don't know how to get out of it.. especially when there's 2 ladies at work that are pregnant... IVF is so very cruel and very hard on our emotions.

It may not help but I have to plan forward, look at my next step, look at where I can go from here.. I've booked my apt to see my cons which helps me stay strong at the mo as I know after that apt I'll have another plan (fingers crossed!!) 

Take care both if I can be of any help please feel free to PM me xx


----------



## pinkcat

I'm so sorry there has been more BFN's    fairy_Dust, kfeokt and clairescott26       

congrats spanner, lulu588 and Beth38   

Welcome to Boggler, ali80, Greeniebop, Lisa and Noor2011


----------



## patbaz

Kfeokt and clairescott I am so sorry girls. Take some time out to recover and spoil yourselves. I know how difficult this is and words aren't enough xx

Noor welcome and good luck I am also testing on the 16th and the wait is driving me nuts!!!  Praying and hoping for BFP for us both. 

Jc it's not over yet huni faint line is still a positive wait for your blood test tomorrow. I have my fingers crossed for you. 

Pat
xxx


----------



## Sarah Anne

So sorry for the BFNs    

Jc totally agree with Patbaz, a faint + is still a + - there have been a couple on this thread with only faint + but have gone on to get definite + from blood tests  

AFM I can't believe that I still have no AF after a week of feeling like it is coming, and yesterday it felt like it was coming on any second.  I wonder if anyone else has been feeling like this for this long with no blood?


----------



## Ping23

I'm try all the BFNs lots of love and hugs being sent your way xx


----------



## lulu588

Kfeokt and clairescott I`m so very sorry ((   take care guys xx

JC I`ve tried today and still got my very faint positive on weestick, despite the fact that blood test showed positive.. So chin up, dont let negative thoughts attack u  xx Hope to hear good news from u tomorrow    
xxx


----------



## JC x

clairescott     so sorry x x

Thanks pat & sarahanne (ive had af pains from day one thats why soon as i saw blood i panicked hence the online info i posted)
Thanks Lulu thats something very positive for me to hear .

 &   to all, fingers crossed x


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi ladies,

Thank you for the welcome and so sorry for those of you with BFN's- sending you lots of hugs.

Congrats on the BFPs, it gives us hope x

We flew back from Cyprus yesterday after our IVF trip. Absolutely shattered. Cramping yesterday and today  trying not to symptom watch this time but that's never going to last. Bruised tummy from clexane injections - boy do they hurt.

Anyway, going to catch up some sleep as got home at 2am. Take care ladies

Greenie x


----------



## patbaz

Congrats on Being PUPO greeniebop. Hope you don't find the craziness of the 2ww too hard xx


----------



## Ping23

Ladies I officially have crazy 2ww syndrome!!    

Xxxx


----------



## patbaz

I know what you mean ping. I have five more sleeps to go . I want to test on Sunday but dh says we have to wait until Tuesday. I have no symptoms today apart from tender (not sore) (.)(.). All week I have had mild cramping feelings and now no more so not feeling very positive today.  This 2ww is torture


----------



## Ping23

I'm feeling nothing at all patbaz so I'm feeling same as you!! Just some mild crams thinkbthats the pessaries tho! Sending you big hugs!! Let's hope the next few days speed up abit for us   

Xxx


----------



## mrobbo

Hi ladies - so many posts since yesterday! Thanks ping23 and sarahanne.  Still not feeling great, but apparently if I am pg will get worse before gets better.  Not often you hope to feel ill!

Lots of love and support to BFN's.  Although 2ww is hell I almost don't want test day to come as at least at the moment there is hope.... already know I will not cope well.

Love to all


----------



## Helen85

Well ladies I haven't posted much but I have been reading , 

Sorry to all that have had bfn and Congrats to those who have had ur bfp 

Afm - 6 days to go and I'm officially losing the plot!!!! This is my 1st 2ww and can only imgine them getting harder and harder , just praying I'll be lucky enough I won't have to . Some of u ladies are so strong to go through so many treatments , really take my hat off to u xxxx


----------



## ali80

Greeniebop - Congrats on being pupo    

Looks like some of us have gone a bit   on the 2ww. The moment I forget about my little beans I get a twinge to remind me! There's just no escaping it unless I am asleep  
Ther's not many SE knocking about is there   Is that good or bad  
Ali x


----------



## mooers

Well I can join the loopy club, as everything is making me cry today, and I mean everything! DH just told me his new electric razor had been delivered, and that made me cry!!  

Good luck to everyone testing today and tomorrow.


----------



## Spanner

It's official bloods confirmed today I am pregnant!!! Aswell as the three pee sticks I done!!!! Over the moon

Sorry to all ladies with bfns please don't lose hope!!
Ladies in two week wait fingers crossed for you all and hope ur dreams come true!! 

I can't wait to sleep!!! Feels like I have lost two weeks!!! But well worth it 


----------



## Rosie Posie

I am going loopy too. Just 2 sleeps til OTD. The not knowing is so hard.


----------



## Emnige

Yay Spanner, Congratulations


----------



## Helen85

Congrats Spanner hope the good luck is catching x


----------



## patbaz

A huge congrats spanner. I am delighted for you. Now you need to get some sleep after you finish celebrating xx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Yay Spanner


----------



## melmead

congratulations spanner


----------



## Im Hopefull

Congraulations to all with a positive result     you must be on cloud 9 

Sympathy to all of you with a negative result     my heart soul and thoughts go out to you.

Unfortantly for me girls its a negative result for me and looks like the end of the road for me, lots to cope and deal with and loads to except, not sure i can.


Anyway on a positive well done all you girls for your positive results    

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Iamhopeful.  I'm so sorry huni. Take some time and grieve, then spoil yourself and dh xx


----------



## Helen85

I'm hopeful- so sorry Hun, sending u loads of  
Please u and dh look after each other during this time xx


----------



## Ping23

I'm hopeful I am so sorry sending you lots of luv and hugs were all here if you need us xxx


----------



## princess29

Hi there, 

Just wondering if I can join you ladies? I had 2 embies transferred yesterday so am now officially in the 2ww! I thought it would be nice to have a chat with others going through the same. X.


----------



## Ping23

Hi princess29!! Welcome to the thread sending lots of    to you and your 2 lovely embies xxx


----------



## ali80

Im hopeful - So very sorry     

Ali x


----------



## patbaz

Hi all just nipping on before bed ( am attempting to sleep my way to next tuesday)

I wanted to wish those who are testing tomorrow all the very best of luck. Fingers are crossed for you all xx

Princess welcome to the madness huni x

Pat
xx


----------



## Ping23

Just off to bed good luck to everyone who's testing tomorrow! Mwah! 
  

Xxxx


----------



## Spanner

Thank you for all my messages...  

Good luck to anyone testing today...lets see some more   !!!!!!

Imhopeful -     So sorry to hear your news..sending hugs

Spanner x


----------



## Special Prayers

Im Hopeful - so very sorry to hear you sad news, really hope you are taking care of yourself    

Spanner - yey, massive congrats - how exciting....  

Mrobbo - sorry you are feeling unwell, hope you are feeling better today 

Patbaz - stick with it hun - your nearly at OTD, only a few more days, don't want the pee stick     after you!!! 

Mooers - I know what you mean about crying, last week i cried at random Gorillas on the TV; a razor though, you must have it bad, bless you.....  

Emerson & Ping23 - 2ww has sent me crazy too, it sooooo hard to wait    , Helen85 it's my 1st time too and i agree - hat's off to those ladies who have been here before, they are very strong women  

Welcome greeniebop & princess29 - you are officially PUPO (i love that we are called that!)  

ali80 - i'm getting twinges too, mostly in bed at night if i turn over but doesn't stop me sleeping either thankfully!!! What does SE mean?  

Sorry if i have missed anyone, there are so many people on this thread now - sending lots of   and      it works for us still waiting to test........ good luck to those testing today, hope your dreams come true for you this time xxx


----------



## HMB

Im Hopeful, I am so so sorry to hear your news. Aren't you supposed to test on Saturday? Isn't there any possibility that it's too soon to know? You have tried so hard, and been so positive, it should work now for you


----------



## BeDazzled

Hi ladies, can I join?
I had 1 blast transferred on 10th august. Clinic have said otd is 24th august, seems ages away 
I've been quite crampy since, not sure if that means anything, you'd think I should know at this stage with few cycles under my belt 
Never had blast transferred b4, was always day 3... It's great to be bit further along 
   to all tww-ers. 
 to all bfns, it's such a tough time
 congrats to all bfps
xx


----------



## JC x

Hi all x

Greeniebop i take it everything went well in Cyprus goog luck hun x x

Welcome Mooers, Princess29 & Bedazzled to the nut house     

Well it sounds like you all are going   i have no patience dont know how i have done it, but i think support from each other defo helps x

A big congrats to Spanner   you must be well pleased x x

 to anyone who needs them x

AFM im awaiting my hgc blood test to come back, though they was not going to test me with my symptoms (they had just painted the waiting room the smell made me feel so sick i had an olbas tissue to hand) and i admitted i had tested 3DPT to check the hgc shot had gone and that in total i have 5 +ve pee sticks, HAAA the   did not come running but i wanted to know what my serum hgc is x x when i get that i will believe not till then x

PS what does pupo stand for ?


----------



## Special Prayers

Hey JC - massive congrats - you must be so happy, 5+ve test sticks sounds pretty definite to me, you are going to be a mummy!!!   

PUPO stands for pregnant until proven otherwise - so we are all pregnant until otd... thats why i love it, DH also has to take extra special care of me whilst PUPO - well thats what i tell him anyway!!!

I have just called the clinic to check on nasty vag discharge and they said perfectly normal side effect from progesterone pessaries as is wetting yourself - oh the joy us girls have eh!! anyway my otd is mon 15 and as i am at work that day and not sure my patience will last i asked if ok to test on sun 14 instead and she said absolutely no problem as i will then be 15dpt - yey only 2 more sleeps for me!!!


----------



## patbaz

Lucky you special prayers . I don't think that I can test early as on OTD I will be 14dpt2dt. Wish I could though as I am going mad here!!!


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Special prayers - huge congrats honey. So pleased for you. Lots of BFPs on here let's hope they keep coming 

Have my parents coming over for tea tonight, trying to carry on with life. Otd is we'd which seems too soon. It will be 9dpt does that seem early after a 5d transfer? These clexane injections are not my favourite start to the day!!!

Have a lovely day ladies x


----------



## patbaz

Hi greeniebop someone posted this earlier in the thread. Hope it helps 




This is what happens in a 2 day transfer:
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing.
2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing 
3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining. 
6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining. 
7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining.  
8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells. 
9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood.   
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops. 
11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.    
12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT.  


This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

Pat
xx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Thank you Pat, that is really helpful. Think this 2WW really does send you crazy!!!


----------



## JC x

Special prayers you should defo use the back door with them 

BY THE WAY IM NOT PUPO IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!
my level was 108


----------



## Ping23

Hi ladies

Hope your all having a good weekend not going to crazy waiting for OTDs!!!

Patbaz how are you lady not long now till your OTD!!! Eeek!   

Bedazzled welcome to the thread!   xx

JC contrasts again!! You give us all hope!! Xx

Hi everyone else Emerson, greeniebop Helen. Sorry anyone if missed off!!

AFM I had a letter today from hospital saying I have some frozen embies which has really cheered me up as when I went in for ET she said she wasn't to hopefull I would get any!! 

Xxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

woo hoo JC, thats great news. Congratulations honey x


----------



## Special Prayers

hi JC - didn't realise i could use back door for them...?! clinic said carry on as normal, am i using them the wrong way.....?
sorry meant to say my understanding was all PUPO until BFP or OTD whichever is sooner - yey you have your bloods back - massive massive congrats to you, you are def going to be a mummy!!! how you feeling, has it sunk in yet?    

Thanks Patbaz & greeniebop - fingers crossed i have good news to share with you and that you have good news too.  

Hey ping23 - thats great news - you must be so pleased  

xx


----------



## Ping23

Hi special prayers

I use the back door (sorry if Tmi) and I have absolutely no problem from what I've read and what people have said the back door is easier and less messy so to speak!! Hope this helps is it cylogest your having? Xxxx


----------



## mrobbo

Hi special prayers - think back door is for pessaries and front is for gel with applicator..... my clinic gave me the option of either.  I went for front but beginning to think that was a mistake!!

Congrats JC and others!!! Love the BFP's on here, def cheers me up   

I am 9dpt5dt..... would love to test early now (thought I wouldn't).  DH says no and he is away for weekend so prob best not to.  We only have to do HPT and that's not due until Weds.  About 20 million years away!

xx


----------



## mooers

Congrats JC!!


----------



## cherrybaby

Hiya ladies!

Congratulations on your BFP JC!!!....  

Just thought i'd join in and see how your all doing. 

Im also on my 2ww with my test date being 18th Aug. Can anyone tell me if you count the day you had your eggs transfered as day 1 or the next day (I never know what to say!) but I had my ET on Sat 8th Aug so I think im 6dpt??...anyway this morning WOW talk about pain!! I had and still have cramping off and on, but this morning was different not quite like the usual cramps ive been getting but a real BAD pinching/stitch like pain over my left ovary area, and a little over my right too plus my (.)(.) are still really sore even after 6 days (not sure if they should have calmed down by now) but thinking maybe its because im on 400mg pessaries that I have to take twice a day. 

Just out of interest does anyone else usually get a funny gurgling sensation in their lower abdomen when they are close to AF? Just that im used to getting this every month before AF appears and that sound has started today! Im beginning to panic big time and was enjoying the whole 'cramp thing' up until now as it seemed to happen for all BFP's anyway. But really worried AF is on her way! 

Ive also been getting thick white CM (sorry TMI) but thought that was a bit weird as I have only been taking my pessaries from behind...anyway enough rambling, I hope everyone is still staying hopeful for their little beauties and congrats to all you new yummy mummies!!!


----------



## Special Prayers

mrobbo & ping - im using crinone gel - thought this was the same as a pessary (how very naive of me!), it is in an applicator (looks a bit like a tampon) once a day through front door. when i call them monday with hpt result i think ill ask if i can swap to back door as i think if a bfp then you have to continue until end of month 3......


----------



## Special Prayers

cherrybaby - my understanding was to count day after et as day 1 - I dont have gurgling sensation before AF but then we are all different, if i have learnt anything over the past couple of weeks it is to be cautious about reading too much into 'symptoms', it has driven me crazy!! although having said that i do understand it is hard and what you are currently experiencing is pretty similar to what i had up until about 5dpt when things calmed down a bit - think it was the effect of EC & ET to be honest - quite a lot for your body to go through, well good luck, hope this helps and wishing you lots and lots of       xx


----------



## patbaz

Special prayers I am also using crinone gels they are for vaginal use only. My nurse told me to use them before I went to sleep as you don't have to deal with anything yucky during the day!!

Jc think I already said but nice to say again congrats on your BFP huni x

Cherrybaby as far as I am aware you count from the day after et. Mine was on the 2nd Aug so I am now 10dp2dt. 

Hi to everyone else

Pat
xx


----------



## cherrybaby

Thanks Special Prayers, 

So im definitely 6 dpt, this week just seems to be taking forever!  . I agree its really easy to over analyse everything and so important to remember that everyone is different, I have read sooo many different symptoms since starting this 2ww its enough to drive me crazy  . 

Well its nice to know I havent been having these crazy symptoms on my own, wish mine would calm down, do you still have the sore (.)(.) or have they calmed down too? Your right, I was in so much pain after EC, thanks so much for your response, wishing you all the best for your BFP, not long to go now!!      xxx


----------



## mrobbo

Mine is crinone too, I also use before bed. Much better, don't get that much yukiness during the day (a bit but not too bad).  Have had a bit of thrush from it (TMI) which they said could happen.  I think if I am lucky enough to have to carry on after 2ww I will ask to swap to pessaries (change is as good as a holiday etc!).

cherrybaby - hope you feel better soon. I am doing the same. Got ohss and today sure I started getting AF type cramps.  But who knows!

xx


----------



## cherrybaby

Hiya,

Thanks Pat, ive been wanting to ask someone for ages! lol...

Im taking 400mg pessaries twice a day which is different to my last cycle which was once a day, im hoping this makes a difference and the embie has emplanted, still scared as I only had 1 6 cell embie transfered..

Pat looks like you dont have long to go before you test..   for a BFP for you! x


----------



## Special Prayers

thanks patbaz, im using them about 7pm ish in the evening, nurse said between 6-8pm to me....not sure why though. anyway there is enough yucky dont think it would matter too much now what time i did them, small price to pay for what hopefully will be a positive outcome and at least i know im using them the right way now - what would we do without each other eh!!  xx

cherrybaby - (.)(.) are now tender around the outside, nothing like what i exp during early days though and stomach pains gone too, occasional twinges instead! good luck and stay positive, hoping this is your time


----------



## cherrybaby

Aww thanks Mrobbo, 

So your doing the same.   

The crazy cramp thing seems to ease up when im sitting down so im hoping im over the worst of it. Hope your not in too much pain with your AF cramps. Tell you what, 18th couldnt come any quicker, I swear 2 weeks has never taken so long!!!

xx


----------



## cherrybaby

Special Prayers, 

Well twinges sound good and so does tender (.)(.)...all the best for your big day on Monday, praying this is your time too and you have your for BFP!


----------



## BeDazzled

Ohh its great to see so much activity on here!! Yay delighted to meet some like minded loonies  
LOL at the debate on progesterone: so to sum up crinone is gel in applicator taken vaginally, cyclogest are pessaries (also known as bum bullets  ) but can be used vaginally too and i'm on utrogest which can be taken vaginally or orally! Aren't we spoilt for choice!

I can't remember which, but I think its the cyclogest, that builds up and eventually (TMI) clumps fall out...its gross   but u gotta laugh at the things we do. 
Great to see so many BFPS, really gives us TWWers a boost!!

I'm only 2dp5dt and have cramps and twinges already, it's gonna be a long TWW! 
Think pulling sensations are a really good sign, but as we're always told most symptoms can mean either BFP or BFN so I'm not gonna get my hopes up. But I must admit I do feel more positive than last cycle.
will take me a while to get to know you guys....so sorry not too good on personals yet.
xx


----------



## Sarah Anne

I wouild like to say so sorry to BFNs.      
And good luck to all those still waiting       

AFM...Never thought for a second I would be posting this on here ever, but according to three tests (three more to go...)    All I can say is   me!     Trying not too think about it all too much as terrified something will go wrong.

Before today, what I found helpful was reading those who got the BFPs symptoms, so if this helps anyone, here are mine: Cramp for day or so after ET, then mildly sore boobs, but nothing else for a week, then AF aches since, quite bad two days ago, was sure it was coming any second.  Mild nausea yesterday and first thing this morning.  My aching down there continues.  Boobs not as bad as normal prior to AF but me and DP think they look bigger, and did a few days ago - but no change in colour.  So those with cramps and AF signs, don't give up hope just yet!  Good luck all xxxx


----------



## mrobbo

Sarah Anne.... CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  

All my fingers crossed it works out, and thanks for words of hope for those of us waiting xx


----------



## elpis

hello everyone.
i am completely impatient and tested on wednesday afternoon which was 7dp3dt from a Frozen cycle and got a positive on both FRER and clearblue digital which was a massive shock as i assumed it wouldnt work seeing as it was so early and i had only been for a wee a couple of hours earlier (sorry tmi). i did another one this morning (9dp3dt) which came up really quickly as a positive. have had weird symptoms- backache, weird cramps, sore bbs and going to the loo every 2 hours and am knackered- had 2 sleeps yesterday.
we are both cautiously pleased at the moment as our friends had a positive FET and then didnt make it to scan. i probably wont test again until OTD which is wednesday but its really hard not to keep checking!- so fingers crossed it stays all good. 

good luck to all!


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Sarah Anne and Elpis congrats honeys, soooo pleased for you both. Let's hope the luck continues and it's BFPs all the way xxx


----------



## patbaz

Sarahanne & Elpis congrats girls in the BFPs. Woo hoo bring on more BFP xx


----------



## BeDazzled

Sarahanne & elpis congrats!!  
So exciting for you guys. 
Thanks for posting symptoms that's really helpful xx


----------



## melmead

Sarahanne & Elpis congratulations on your   Wishing you both happy healthy pregnancies!

One more sleep untill I'm testing, hoping your good luck rubs off!


----------



## Helen85

How many days past blast transfer is the earliest I can test  Xx


----------



## patbaz

Helen check out previous page and that should give you an idea


----------



## melmead

Morning,

I have unfortunately got a BFN this morning. I awoke due to a massive night sweat. I have a feeling my failed attempt is something to do with these sweats as I am sure it is not normal.

If I can also just ask everyone did you have your ET done with ultrasound guidance or not? Mine was done with a full bladder without. 
Also what happens next? How long until you can try again?

Good luck other testers this morning hoping you all get the BFP you all deserve.


----------



## BeDazzled

Ahh Meimead sorry to hear your sad news  it's such a tough journey you've had.   I hope you've a quiet weekend planned so u can grieve.

My 1st ivf in Ireland was done without ultrasound, the others I've had in Prague were all with ultrasound. I'd prefer the US way as Dr (&me) could see clearly what's going on. I felt a bit of doubt & anticlimax after the 1st et cos we saw nothing, no photos of embies etc.
It's amazing how clinics differ. 
Take it easy
xx


----------



## lulu588

Sarahanne, ELpis CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## patbaz

Melmead I am so sorry huni. Words are never enough but I understand how devastating a BFN can be. For now you need to greive and cry and rest, then you need to go and spoil yourself and dh. 
I am not sure about all clinics but I know that my clinic likes you to have 3 bleeds between treatment!!
Take care of yourself huni xx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Melmead, I am so sorry honey. Sending you lots of hugs. This journey is so tough but you will be ok just take time to look after yourself. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## melmead

Thanks for all your kind words. Some of you are so strong so many tries!
Bedazzled why the switch to Prague?


----------



## Ping23

Melmead I am so sorry lovely! This us such a tough and unfair road, sending you lots of love and hugs    
Xxxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Melmead we made switch mainly cause we werent happy with how we were treated in Dublin clinic, felt like i was just a number, poor communication, Drs not returning calls etc. Plus Gennet in prague is cheaper (even when u include flights & hotel), stats are better & customerservice is super. 
No regrets. Found it much more relaxing than cycling at home as u get a holiday too, 
plus I'm self employed so less stress with customers ringing if they know ur on holiday, lastly dh is more involved as he's not preoccupied with work 
xx


----------



## melmead

Bedazzled thx for info. We might look into it. I am also selfemployed.
Has anyone used LWC with there 3 iVF package? I might be too old but the cost seems OK.


----------



## mooers

Melmead, really sorry for your bfn.   I've been getting awful night sweats too. Got woken up about 4 times last night by them. They just feel like your body is trying to fight something off don't they? Take care of yourself.

Good luck to everyone testing this weekend.


----------



## Rosie Posie

BFN. Can't say anymore.


----------



## patbaz

Emerson so sorry huni. It's just horrible what we go through tryin to achieve our dreams. Take some time for you and dh xx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

so sorry emerson. sending lots of hugs your way xxx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Hi Elpis, I got my BFP yesterday (OTD) – I have been feeling knackered too – thought it was too early for that but clearly not.  Hope your BFP stays.
Melmead I had night sweats from my meds.  I had ET with no ultrasound, and full bladder.  Took Dr two attempts to get one the embros in.    So sorry for the BFN.  

So sorry to Emerson.  

There was a bit I missed out on my last post to try and give hope: embryos were not dividing, they were only two cell, embryologist said she was disappointed in their progress as if to make sure I did not get my hopes up, and volunteered to put both in she thought they were so bad – so for those that worry you did not get as far as blast for whatever reason, or their embryos were low grade – this does not mean it won’t happen for you!!
Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Ping23

Emerson I'm so sorry Hun sending lots of love and hugs!

Sarah Anne congratulations it's great to have some success stories to fill us all with hope! Xxxx

How's everyone else today?

Pat not long left now!!

Ali and Lisa how is your 2ww going

Xxx


----------



## melmead

Emmerson so sorry.. Its a tough journey we have been through. We are off to Wales for a change of scenery. Anything to stop me moping about the house. xxxx


----------



## melmead

sarahanne thanks for the ray of hope wishing you all the bestx


----------



## BeDazzled

Emerson so sorry xx

Melmead, good idea to head away, enjoy Wales

Sarah Anne thanks for the lovely post, it is so true, this journey is a game of luck. Even the Drs don't know it all. xx


----------



## patbaz

Ping huni. How are you doing?  To be honest I am just really frightened at the moment. Dont want another BFN. Gosh everything is so hard for us all. It doesn't seem fair!  At et I walked passed the maternity hospital and 2 different women were outside the hospital heavily pregnant smoking!!  It makes me so angry!!  I don't smoke I have a glass of wine occasionally and I can't have a baby. 

Sorry for rant hope everyone is well

Melmead enjoy Wales huni xx

Pat
xx


----------



## Special Prayers

Sarah Anne & Elpis - many many congrats, you must be overjoyed, amazin news, you give us hope!   

Melmead - so so sorry, sending you many hugs, hope wales is a comforting break for you and DH    

Emerson - words can't describe how you and melmead must be feeling, stay strong and take some time to understand what's next for you in your plan, sending lots of hugs       

Good luck to those still waiting to test... xx


----------



## ali80

Sarahanne and Elpis - Congratulations ladies....lovely news to log onto     

Melmead and emerson - So very sorry to the both of you. Take some time out and plan you next moves, take care    

Ping - Hi, I'm doing ok thanks. I had totally convinced myself that I am pregnant, I had this pain in my lower back that I had on my last bfp, I even asked the gp about it....well yesterday I had the same pain, I was all excited   But then today am more negative and feel normal again   It's messing with my head big time!!    How you doing?

Hi to everyone else, looks like we're having a mixture of results which is a shame, we all deserve a break  
Just looked at page 1, Kirst01, mrs mish and Eva Hopeful are testing tomorrow, sending lots of luck     
I've just asked dh about testing early   he didn't answer and went upstairs     Just a thought  
Ali x


----------



## JC x

Hi guys, im feeling sickly with butterflys still with occ stomach cramp (not calling them AF pains now!)

Special prayers and others struggling Pessaries it should say on your box if you can have them PV (front bum) or PR (back door )
those who are stuggling with gels etc PV i recommend back door pessaries thought they are normally x2 a day, ive had no probs and no mess, cause dont forget those with BFP you need to con't them to 12 wks !!!!!.  Don't struggle get them change if needed x  

Ping great news on the embies how many?   

 to SarahAnne and Elpis   

 so sorry Melmead & emerson   &  
I had US with my ET, i cant see why anyone would have to have a full bladder without ?

Helen with a blast it will not begin to secret HCG till 6 DPT, though they are not ment to be high enough till 9 DPT to test, i had a faint +ve on 7DPT.  Though dont forget your trigger shot can last up to 10 days or you could have a late implanter x x hope this helps  

   to those testing and waiting for your OTD


----------



## Special Prayers

Thanks JC, will def consider getting them changed if i am lucky enough to get a BFP when i test tomorrow.....eeekkk only one more sleep. xx


----------



## JC x

MY 2 WW (hope this helps others)

Day of Transfer - was home before 12, DH went back to work i went to bed for a couple of hours to sleep and keep my abdo warm, my mum 
checked up on me to  so i let her washup to , slept watched movies.
1 DPT - Sore abdo, Sore (.)(.), dizzy with bad headache at night that effected my lt eye.
2 DPT - AF type pains to abdo, rest as above, in bed at 9 pm due to headache.
3 DPT - AF type pains, sore (.)(.), headache not as bad though in bed early at 8:30pm as tierd and trying to sleep the days away. -ve baseline test
4 DPT - Occational AF pains all day, (.)(.) less tender and headaches just at night again.
5 DPT - passed small brown stringy clot on wiping, AF Pain, (.)(.) ok, early to bed worrying, crying with another headache.
6 DPT - Noticed ive been waking early to pee every day, AF cramps occational & small brown spotting on wiping. 
7 DPT - Tested my 5 am Pee as scared from spotting faint +. Bad Bad AF pain at night slight pink with red bleed  cried my self to sleep again.
8 DPT - Nickerwatch no AF ? early morn test again faint +ve still got cramps and butterflys. 2 more tests later +ve first res, and digital 1-2 preg 
9 DPT - Bloods done was there early at 8 am was really nauseous, they had just painted and new magazine smell (which i normaly love) gave me
a rush of nausea, she was not going to do the bloods but i requested. Def butterflys with a pulling down type cramp pain. Bloods back 108
she said any thing over 30 was good. little bit dizzy and tired. nap time x
10 DPT - very occ cramps but does feel more like a rolling feeling in my abdo now weird but nice, nothing else really than today and day 9.
Going to enjoy and not worry about our scan the hardest bit has been achieved at last !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ping23

Thanks JC that really helps seeing what you had we all drive ourselves mad with symptoms!!

Can I ask a question may be silly but can you still get a BFP even if you don't have a implantation bleed??

Pat I am praying and have everything crossed for you!    it will be a BFP!! And rant away haha I feel exactly the same!! Smoking outside and here's us all trying and praying so hard and then would look after it so much and not do anything to risk harming it!! Very annoying!!!

Ali your like me analysing every little thing I'm sure I'm doing DPs head in!  

Special prayers good luck for tomorrow!!   !! 

Xxxxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Oh JC thats a great post, thanks for all that info. Ive been feeling crampy & heavy since ET (last Wednesday) so that gives me hope, 3 days in and pimping already!! not good

Anyone else feeling cold?? I'm freezing, weather is not good here in Ireland, lots of rain but not really cold out either so not sure if me being cold is linked to cycle and is a good or bad thing.
Is it ok to have hot water bottle just to get some heat into me?? I know excessive heat is not good but I hate being cold...

special prayers good luck for test tomo....Pat good luck     
xx


----------



## JC x

of course yes, implant bleeding only happens in 10-20 % of women, i was just one of them unlucky few to panic me.
But i always remember a friend had a light implant bleed and another friend saying she had her usual period pains but it just never came.

BeDazzled i used a warm (hot) water bottle to keep my abdo warm but be carefull, cause your not even ment to use electric blankets, i had socks and jumpers on try napping im always cold when im tiered x x

     to all  Stick and stay Babies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Special Prayers

JC - thanks for sharing your 2ww, good to see that there are many similar 'symptoms' on your list to what many of us ladies are having / had 

Ping23 - i am sure you can still get BFP with no implantation bleed - when i spoke to my clinic yesterday, i explained i had no bleeding / spotting so far in 2ww and she said they are all good signs so fingers crossed this is positive for you too.  

BeDazzled - I am cold today and i live in central/south UK, i am chilling on the sofa with a throw, which never normally comes out at this time of year - think it is just miserable weather at the mo! i'm not sure about hot water bottle, don't want to overheat your embies, maybe some extra socks and a cardi might be better like JC?  

PatBaz - i know exactly what you mean, really   me off when i see pregnant ladies smoking let alone pregnant ladies smoking at a hospital, doesn't seem fair does it..?! good luck with your test


----------



## coully69

Hi my name is Lucy, this is my 6th IVF cycle, I had awonderful daughter from cycle 5 who is 7months now, and am now about the begin the 2ww on Monday with a blastocyst transfer (well hopefully anyway) I am assuming that my test day with be August 24th. I would love to be added to the board.
Hope everyone is well.
xxxxx


----------



## Special Prayers

welcome coully69 - congrats on dd and good luck for your 2ww - sending you lots of   x


----------



## Ping23

Hi coully69 welcome to the thread     xxxx


----------



## Ping23

Thankyou special prayers and JC made me feel a lot more positive! lots of love!! Xxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Welcome coully, wishing you all the best for the 2ww.

Feeling the cold here in Devon, curled up on the sofa. Feeling tired all the time. Twinges of cramping and odd twinges. So difficult not to symptom watch. No implantation bleed so who knows. My lovely mummy has been over to take me food shopping and to look after me whilst DH was playing badminton. Think it's a day on the sofa for me.

Hope you are all taking care of yourselves xxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Hey coully, sounds like we've otd round same time, fingers crossed  
Seems to be a lot of couch snugglers on here today! I'm watching SATC box set, on season 2 at the mo, forgotten how good it is.
Thanks for advice on temp seems like I'm not only one that's cold today. 
xx


----------



## kirst01

BFN for me   . Really bad cramp, negative tests and now spotting.....gutted!! 

Good luck to everyone else testing    

x


----------



## Allison6778

Hi Ladies, 

Can I join you please?  

I had a top grade blasto transferred on Monday 8th August from our first cycle of IVF and my OTD is 20th August. After a couple of days rest we headed off for a change of scenery to help pass the time, well we are back now and I am really scared that it hasn't worked, I know I am only 6dpt but I can honestly say I haven't had one single symptom  nothing at all and I can't believe I still have another week to go before we can test!! I honestly thought the 2WW would be fine but it's driving me nuts  

Congratulations to all those ladies with a BFP and my heart goes out to those others who weren't so lucky this time  

Any advice would be greatly received  

xxxx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Ping, I had no implantation bleed, not a single spot of blood so far.

Allison I got a BFP yesterday and I barely had a symptom in my first week, so don’t panic!


----------



## BeDazzled

Ah Kirst01 sorry to hear about ur bfn.   give yourself time to grieve, you've had a rough journey 
xx


----------



## Sonia12

Hello everyone. Can I please join the thread? Had a d5 FET blast on 8th aug - I really hate the two week torture. Testing on 23rd aug, not sure I can last that long. 
Congrats to all BFPs, roll on week 6 when you canhear beatiful heartbeats, amazing!
I am very sorry to our friends who got BBN - please stay strong and hopefull.


----------



## lulu588

Im so very sorry Kirst01 xx


----------



## Ping23

Kirst01 so sorry aboutvyour BFN sending lots of hugs xxxx

Hi Alison and Sonia, welcome to the thread,Allison I had my ET last sat and still don't feel anything at all I think everyone is different when it comes to symptoms so don't panic!

Thankyou sarah Anne you have made me feel much better I was getting a bit panicky!!

Xxx


----------



## Harriet75C

Can I join?

I had IVF#2 in Jan - two 8 cell Grade 1/2 embryos on 3dt.  Both took and I got pg with twins, which I lost at 20 weeks in May - bit devastated.

We decided to have another go and I was a bit upset when they only got 3 mature eggs from 5 follicles, but all fertilised with ICSI.  Two were put back on Thursday - one 8 cell grade 1/2 and one 7 cell grade 2/3.  

So today I'm 2dp3dt - due to test on 25th.

(Last time I tested 8dp3dt and got a positive so I'm not convinced I'll manage to hold out for the full 2 weeks!)


----------



## mrobbo

Melmead, kirst01 and others - just so sorry. I so hope it works for you next time. 

Welcome to new people, hope you find this as helpful as I do.

I am afraid I caved in and tested early, it is 10 days after a 5 day transfer today. And.... I got a line on the HPT. So I guess that is a BFP!? I hardly dare believe it/hope so I am trying to stay calm and not let myself get too happy. I think by now though it should be showing a true positive rather than anything else xx


----------



## BeDazzled

Woohoo mrobbo,  
A friend of mine had 5dt in lister n she said they told her it's ok to test 9dp5dt... So I would say u can celebrate a BFP!!!!
Congrats
xx


----------



## BeDazzled

God harriet75 that's so sad, you poor thing. To lose one child must be so hard but 2, so sorry for your loss 
Fingers crossed for you this time xx

Thanks pinkcat!
xx


----------



## Harriet75C

Thanks all.    

Yeah - it was the worst day of life lying in that hospital losing them.  I really really hope that this cycle works - I am keeping my fingers crossed as one of the embies was the same size and quality as the two that produced the twins, and the cubicle we were assigned to rest in after the transfer was the same as the one we had when we had the ICSI that produced the twins, so I'm hoping that's an omen!  

Yay for all of you that have had BFPs    FX for the rest of us.

Now - how do I distract myself for the next week?  I'm really struggling with the 2ww this time!


----------



## patbaz

Kirst01. I am so sorry huni. No words can comfort or take away the pain. Look after yourself and dh xx


Mrobbo a line is a line huni congrats to you xx


----------



## Sonia12

Thank you Pinkcat. I read that a lot of women here have tummy cramps for many days post ET. I have had mild cramps at the side of my uterus for almost 4 days (started the day after ET) no implantation bleeding but never had this previosly. I thought cramping was a positive sign. Called my Dr yesterday and his respnse was 'hmmm' which scared the hell out of me. He asked me to give a hCG shot of 2,500 units (now 9dp5t); has anyone had hcg post transfer? Aparrently it is supposed to aid implantation and improve progesterone though I'm taking gestone and crinone (horrible stuff isn't it?). I was hoping to test earlier but obviosly now have to wait for the hcg to leave my system. 
Re when to test: the general rule is that if ET is after fresh cycle of IVf you must wait a min of 10-12 days post EC as otherwise you get false + because you still read the trigger hcg shot
for FET you can test as early as 7-9 days post ET but a - results may simply mean you test too early not that you r not pregnant. A + though is definetely BFP.


----------



## ali80

Welcome Coully, Sonia, Harriet and Allison  

Kirst01 – So very sorry hun, gutted for you  

Mrobbo – Sounds good to me....yay!! 
Ali x


----------



## Anna.Wilson

Hello ladies

May I join you? I have jumped over from the july/august cycle buddies!!

Had my day 3 ET today, have got 2 amazing 8 cell embies on board, 1 is a A grade and the other a B (A being top grade in my clinic) no frosties but so so happy with the result!

Can anyone tell me if these embies sound good for day 3, this is my first ICSI cycle with donor sperm, and I was also an egg sharer (got 9 eggs, I had 5 the recipient 4, 4 out of my 5 were injected and 3 fertilised! 1 stopped growing yesterday so we decided to have the remaining good 2 put back in despite my age!)

My OTD is 26/8/11 xx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi Anna, I'm on jellies forum too! Embies sound fab. Lots of luck to you x


----------



## chencat

Hi all, 

I had a FET on 09/08/11, it was a day 5 blast, OTD is 22/08, however Ill be testing as from Monday ( I just won't be able to stop myself). Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi ladies. Am I on the right thread? I'm in the 2ww and taking clomid xx


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx

Hi ladies I've been reading but not posting as not been able to get online properly and nerves, was on the jellies thread....now coming to the end of my 2ww and am trying NOT to drive myself   with all the symptom checking and have decided who else understands REALLY what I'm going through but you lovely FF's!!!


I am so pleased for those of you that have your BFP's and of course thinking of the ladies that have not got their dreams realised this time round.  I do hope that you find the strength to carry on chasing your dream/s and that you get your BFPs when you decide that the time is right for you to continue this journey.


AFM - due to test on Monday - Getting very nervous.  Had loads of cramps and AF pains, so not feeling too positive coupled with the fact that my embies weren't at the "age" they should be when they were transferred. But praying for a miracle!! Wishing you all loads of   and sanity during the dreaded 2ww!


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi magical muffin - wishing you all the best for Monday. Really hope you get your BFP xxx


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx

Thanks Greenie - glad Cyprus went well for you hun!! Fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## Ping23

Hi just a quick one before bed!! Good luck every who's testing tomorrow well today now!! Lots of hugs!!

Eeek only 6 more sleeps for me!!

Xxx


----------



## Bubbles80

Hi there, I tested on the 12th, positive, but had hard time of it, had twisted ovary and Fallopian tubes, had to have emergency surgery to fix, all ok, surgery successful, they say all meds taken won't harm the 2 embryos that were implanted by icsi, but I'm still petrified. xxxx


----------



## mrobbo

Hi Bubbles80 - fingers crossed for you, sounds like you have been through it you poor thing.  But if they say it won't harm them then I'm sure it won't.  Try and keep chilled (easier said than done) and look after yoursef!

Good luck for Monday testing Magical Muffin - don't read anything into pains, I have had loads and it seems they can mean anything, including good things.

Welcome Anna.Wilson - all sounds v good, just a matter of trying not to go   in the next 2 weeks.

I did another HPT today and a much stronger line so I think a definite BPP! I am over the moon, I never thought it would happen. Just going to take it v easy and try and hang on to my little embie.  Have had an early mc before (which I did not cope well with) so need to try and keep it real.  Today is just about being happy though     
xx


----------



## patbaz

Bubbles you poor thing it sounds like you have been through the mill huni. Congratulations on your BFP. How long til your scan??  That should give you peace of mind!!

Mrobbo I know I said it yesterday but congrats huni on your BFP


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Mrobbo Congratulations. That's great news. Is this the right thread for me? I'm in the 2ww and taking clomid xx


----------



## mrobbo

Hi sweetcheeks..... welcome to the forum. No idea whether it is technically the right one but I would have though clomid counts as treatment (bet it certainly feels like it).  Either way I am sure you will find lots of support on here. I really hope you get the result you are looking for xx


----------



## patbaz

Sweetcheeks (love the name by the way). I think that this thread is for everyone going through tx regardless of what type of tx. So welcome huni xx


----------



## Special Prayers

Good morning ladies - so i tested this morning 15dp2dt a got a very quick and strong      - we can't believe it........me and DH are very      

good luck to those still waiting to test     

xx


----------



## Ping23

Hi everyone 

Congratulations  mrobbo yaaay another BFP!!

Sorry for me post just a quick one the past 2 days I have had the worst headaches!! Anyone else have or having them??

Sorry again for menpost will come back an write properly later xxx


----------



## Ping23

Yaaaaaay congratulations special prayers!! I am so happy for you!!

A good day fir testers today!!!
Xx


----------



## Special Prayers

ping23 - i had the worst headache on weds and thurs - had to come home from work and lay in a dark quiet room - all good signs i was told at the time..! x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi thankyou for the welcome. I'm on 3/4 dpo today and feel ok. Felt strange yesterday though so not sure what that was all about. 

Special prayers. Congratulations that's fab news  

Good luck to everyone else who is testing xxx


----------



## Ping23

Thankyou hmmm mine are the exact same days away from my OTD ha I'm going symptom crazy again!!

I know I said it but so happy for you, you and DH must be over the moon! Yaaay! Xxxxxx


----------



## Rosie Posie

Good luck to those still waiting for their results.
I am moving to the negative cycle threads.


----------



## pinkcat

Sweetcheeks - yes you are in the right place  what date are you going to test? and I'll add you to the list....

...just so you know there is another thread in the 2ww section called TTC naturally...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263044.0 which is ongoing and you might want to have a look there as well.

Best of luck


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome Anna. Wilson , Chencat and MagicalMuffin      I'll add you to the list.

Congrats Bubbles80 and special prayers!!!


----------



## patbaz

Special prayers. A huge congrats huni you must be over the moon!!


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Congrats to the BFPs ladies, let's keep them coming. It's so loveky to wake up and see them.

Pinkcat can you add me to the list please x


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Ladies
Bookmarking! I am on 6th cycle clomid (9th overall) and due to test 20/8/2011 but have scan Tuesday so will prob know before! Great to hear about all the BFP's x
dily


----------



## chicksmum

Special Prayers! Fab news many congrats.
I also got my BFP this morning (OTD tomor)!
Fingers crossed for others testing soon


----------



## Special Prayers

thanks ladies - we still cant quite believe it, that we have been so so lucky and fortunate, can't stop smiling - feels a bit surreal!!

hey massive congrats chicksmum and bubbles80 - amazin news for you both too - woo hoo - enjoy your celebrating!!!!

let's hope there are many many more BFP to come......         

xx


----------



## ali80

Hi  and welcome to Anna Wilson and Dily  

Hello Chencat, I am a fet girl this cycle too  

Sweetcheeks – Lots of luck with the clomid  

Maigicalmuffin – Only 1 more sleep to go!   

Bubbles – Sounds like you have had a difficult time, sending your embies lots of  

Mrobbob – Congratulations hun, glad it’s stronger today on the hpt     

Special prayers and chicks mum – Congratulations to you both     

Ping – Hope the bad heads disappear soon  

Emerson – Take care  

Afm -  Had a few pains last night, quite strong on the side of my womb area  Possibly because I went out for dinner and ate loads   Back to work for me tomorrow too, hope it makes the days go quicker! 5 sleeps to go!!
Ali x


----------



## Linz7

Hi ladies,


im 9 days post ET and i woke up early this morning with severe night sweats, i was drenched.  (.)(.) not as sore today either, has anyone else had similar and gone on to get BFP?  Ive had this before and it ended in BFN, im finding it very hard to stay positive


----------



## Special Prayers

Hi Linz7 - i had night sweats, even last night and got a BFP today - try and stay positive hun!! xx


----------



## Linz7

Special prayers - thankyou, i just about cried reading your response.  Thankyou.  Massive congratulations on your bfp, i pray ill be joining you to.  This journey is so hard xx


----------



## BeDazzled

Hi to all the newbies    
Woweee Congrats to all the BFPers/pregnant ladies.       
It is so good to log on and see BFPs gives me hope!!

There seems to be a few of us now testing around the 24th (my otd), it'll be great to have company.

Oh magicmuffin only 1 sleep to go and Ali only 5 sleeps to go, hopefully it comes around quickly for you ladies 
xx


----------



## Harriet75C

This waiting is really hard!  I'm sure it wasn't this difficult last time...

Congrats on the new BFPs!  

FX for anyone testing soon.


----------



## patbaz

2 more sleeps for me girls but it's not looking good. Have been crying all morning. I just don't feel anything going on inside me all my twinges are gone and I just feel so negative. Just want to test and get it over with but at the same time if I don't test then there might still be hope??  Sorry to be on negative side but don't know how I am going to handle this again. It's just too damn hard.


----------



## Jane2011

congrats to those with BFP's this morn - only 5 more sleeps before my testing


----------



## BeDazzled

Ah Patbaz you sound so disheartened.   But you do know that no twinges and no symptoms means absolutely nothing in this game. There have been lots of ladies felt nothing and got BFP, lots of ladies dying with aches & pains & every symptom under the sun and got BFN. You just never know. You're still in the game but its so hard to stay positive all the time on TWW, it is torture. But don't give up lady.    
Don't be too hard on yourself. Is there anything you can do to distract yourself? 

You've only 2 days to go, it will be tough but you'll get there. It would be great if we could be knocked out for 2 weeks and only wake up when it was time to test.

xx


----------



## Ping23

Oh pat I'm so sorry the 2ww has got you down today!   please just try and stay positive from what I've been researching and reading some people don't feel anything at all and still get BFP everyone is different! Not long to go now I have very thing crossed for you xxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks girls. I just can't stop crying today. Poor dh thinks I have lost the plot entirely. Gonna take ourselves off to the cinema this afternoo. But I am so not in the mood but if it keeps dh happy then that's ok.


----------



## ali80

Patbaz - Sorry you have been having a rubbish time   Like the others have said we are all so different and our bodies vary so much there is no way of knowing until you poas in 2 days time! Not long to go know, try to stay strong, you must be as you have already got this far!    

Jane2011 - Lets hope the 19th is a lucky day for both of us


----------



## Ping23

Ooo I'm the 19th aswell let's hope it's a morning like today all BFP!!

Can't come quick enough! Day in watching films with the puppy me thinks  

Pat sending lots and lots of love and hugs and prayers mwah xxx


----------



## ali80

Ping - I've got a good feeling for the 19th


----------



## Ping23

Me too lost of


----------



## Ping23

Lots of even stupid phone!!!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi pinkcat. My test date is 26/8/2011. Seems so far away aahh. Thanks for that and thanks for the other thread too x

Dilly. Hello cycle buddy. What dpo are you today? x

Ali80. Thanks. Good luck next week x


----------



## Sonia12

Hello ladies checking in. So pleased to see all BFPs this weekend. I have a feeling this is lucky thread, gives me hope. Another week for me before testing - not doing too bad today got my mind back Almost lost it yesterday. 
Patbaz I know what you mean it is just so hard to stay positive sometimes. If I were you I would be tempted to test tomorrow morning- has to be first urine in the morning - one day should not make a difference.
Praying for all of us...


----------



## Bronte Cottage

Hi ladies,


Been reading and keeping up to date with you all over the last week or so, so would like to join you if that's okay?


I'm having my egg collection this week and the transfer will be either Thursday or Sunday. We're having 2 put back this time on the advice of the clinic.


Many congratulations to all those with their BFPs - I know you'll be over the moon!


----------



## Dilee-99

Hello sweet - I am cd 22 and dont yet know if I ov'ed but think af is on her way nice and early again. Got scan and cons tues so roll on then x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

I'm cd20 today. 4do. Just had lots of creamy cm (sorry if tmi) so not sure if that's a good sign   how come your not sure when you ov'd? Are you not taking temp or using opk sticks? Hope your scan goes well. Are you having it cuz of the pain you was in a few weeks back? xxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Patbaz, chin up honey. Must be something in the water as I have had tears, negative feelings and just feeling down about it all. It is so damn hard isn't it. Wanted to test but DH made me promised not to. 

I keep getting the odd cramping but no implantation bleed, lower back ache so keep swinging from this could be a sign to this could mean it's a -ve  this 2ww is certainly a test! My (.)(.) are so heavy and sore and know this is the cyclogest. I just keep wondering how I will pick myself up again if it's a BFN. This is our last attempt  

Sorry about the me post, just really struggling today and know that you guys are the only ones that truly understand  .

Hope the rest of you are well, I agree, this is such a positive thread with lots of Bfps and hopefully they will keep coming  

Pink cat - can you add me to hof pls, otd is 17th.

Take care lovelies

Greenie xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Forgot to ask ladies. I've heard pineapple juice is good for implantation. Anyone else heard of this? xx


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx

Hello Everyone!


   Congratulations to all you ladies today who have had your BFP's! So pleased for you all - this journey is so hard and to hear good news and peoples dreams come true makes me smile - I wish you all a happy 9 months xxx     


AFM - I'm afraid to say that this morning I wiped and had a watery pink discharge. (Sorry for TMI)   


Def didn't have this last time, day before my test I had a brown discharge. 


I know each pregnancy is different, however, I have been avoiding going to the toilet since to avoid the inevitable - just been and yep it seems the dreaded witch is here - arriving slowly but surely.... I am absolutely devastated, never took anything for granted but have been hoping and praying for another miracle and first, second, third time round whatever ..... I know I don't need to tell any of you this but it really doesn't get any easier.... clinching on to a last bit of hope but I know that is just me desperately hoping for a miracle now.




To make things worse I suffer with PCOS and never ever thought I'd not make it OTD - my AF is always late and the one time I need her to be late or not arrive at all and she arrives early      
Good luck everyone sending lots of   to you all!! 


    MM
  xxxxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

MM, sending lots of hope your way. Take it easy and I really do hope it's a false alarm. It is one of the hardest journeys we take but we do survive. Lots of hugs to you xxx


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx

Thanks Greenie, in tears! 


      


I am in shock, not because I "just expected this to work" but because my period is always late and cannot she can be so cruel to arrive before test day - this is absolutely horrible.   


I do have pinching pain but also have absolutely horrible period pains so am under no illusions what this really is - wishing you all the luck my darling and I hope that you get some good news xxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Oh honey, I am so sorry, look after yourself today and see how things are later. I really hope it's not AF xxxx


----------



## chicksmum

Magical Muffin. 

I felt sure that AF was going to arrive for me about 6 days ago (exactly the same pains I get every month). Then 2 days ago the feelings just stopped and I got my BFP today. I think for lots of people early pregnancy signs are just the same as AF signs. So could all be okay.

I hope it works out for you.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx

thanks Chicksmum but I've had pink watery discharge and since have had darker on wiping.... so not holding out too much hope but thank you - Congratulations hun - lovely news xxx


----------



## ali80

Magical muffin -         Can you test now to now for sure?


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx

Bless you thanks Ali but as ridiculous as this sounds I want to hold out till tomorrow as I think my OTD is early compared to most anyway - its 14 days past EC.... so will hold out as much as it hurts.   


Also, my mum is staying with us at the moment but went back home last night and is due back tonight - she is looking after my tests for me so as I wasn't tempted to test early!! So prob best anyway that she holds on to them until the morning. 


It will mean a miserable night ahead but will give me the chance to get my head around this having not been successful and tomorrow am just confirming everything.   


Thanks for the message hun - good luck sweetie xxx


----------



## princess29

Gosh this thread goes quick!!  

Congratulations on all of the    and    for the BFNs, so so sorry, please take care of yourselfs. 

So I'm due to test on the 24th, but we have planned to glamping at a fairly remote campsite so would like to test the day before as don't fancy doing it at the site loos! The 23rd would be 13 days post transfer, and I had a 2 day transfer. Thanks


----------



## ali80

Magical muffin - I'll be thinking of ya


----------



## Helen85

Well I be ohss !!! Feel bloody terrible ,anyone else experiencing this ?? Does anyone know if I can get a sick note from the doctor for this . Ment to work 86 hours this week just can't see it happening !!! Sooooo ill x


----------



## patbaz

Helen. I was hospitalised with ohss last year it's bloody rotten. Of course you can get a sick note from your dr as it can be very serious. My advice is to drink plenty of isotonic drinks they really helped but be warned just sip at them or else you'll puke ( talking from personal experience). Don't know what your job is but if it is in anyway physical I would stay off huni xx


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx

Hi Helen,


Just wanted to add in a bit about OHSS - Like Patbaz has said I def would recommend the isotonic drinks. I had OHSS 2 years ago and thankfully got a BFP from it so hopefully as much pain as you're in at the moment you will get some good news at the end. When I went to the clinic last time with it they said getting OHSS in your 2ww is a good sign   .


I would try and continue to drink as much water as possible too - you need to flush it all out of your system.  Also, try and rest (no work) get signed off if you can, don't see why you shouldn't be able to.


Avoid Speed humps - going over them was so painful I actually remember crying! 


Also eat little and often as I know you'll be feeling very full but its important to eat and drink regularly.


I think you can take paracetamol but probably best to check with your clinic. 
Def go with the isotonic drinks!!      


Good luck too Patbaz - thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Sorry if I'm being thick but i didn't think you could get ohss in your 2ww. I thought they stop treatment if they feel ohss has happened? xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi sweetcheeks sometimes they cant tell if you are going to get ohss or not. If you have slight ohss it gets worse if you are pregnant. It's all a learning curve babe!  I do know that it can be a good sign if you are on 2ww


----------



## patbaz

Just popping on before I go to bed to wish everybody testing tomorrow the very best of luck. I have fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Patbaz. Thankyou Hun. How do you know if you have ohss? xx


----------



## patbaz

From what I remember my tummy and ovaries were extremely sore. I gained 30lbs in 3 days. I couldn't keep fluids or food down and no matter what I did I couldn't get comfortable. It was very unpleasant to say the least. To be honest it took a good 3 months for me to feel any way normal. It is rare so try not to worry about it too much huni xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Thank you Patbaz. At least I know what to look out for. Thanks Hun xx


----------



## BeDazzled

Hey ladies just thinking of all of you that are testing tomorrow. Best of luck  
Hopefully when u wake up in the morning ur dreams will have come true 
xx


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx

I'm just on my way to bed - been to the loo and yep.... full on AF has arrived! Horrible horrible horrible.... don't see the point on doing the test tomorrow!!     


Good night everyone, I do hope that you're all ok and wishing you all your BFP's xxx


(sorry for the "me" post!!)


----------



## Ping23

Magicalmuffin I'm so sorry sending big hugs!

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow!

Pat hope your feeling better lovely xxx


----------



## gogirl71

Hi there Sweetcheeks, I see you and me are at the same cycle point, I am 4 dpo (if I have ov day 16), I am usually every 33 days but last month was 36 so who knows what it will be this month.  

Have you or anyone had any other symptoms?  Do you get ov pains at all, I get them and just wandered whether it could be possible to get them and still be pregnant as I always think if I am getting them then I can't be pregnant?? 

Sorry I may be a little thick here, but what is ohss anyone, I am very new to all this!


----------



## patbaz

magical muffin I am so very sorry huni.  No words can help but please take some time to cry and then go and spoil yourself and DH.  

Pat
xx


----------



## JC x

Hi just wanted to see how you were all doing lots of hugs to those who need them      

Welcome those new to the thread  

 congrats special prayers & Mrobbo   

Ping i had them headaches i thought stress made them worse, 
for others with worrying symptoms my 2 WW is on pg 100 x


 for all waiting to test


----------



## BeDazzled

magicalmuffin I'm so sorry. You must be just gutted. 
Hope u can take sometime out for yourself to grieve 
xx


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx

Well not unexpected news from me-BFN. Obviously devasated! Thoughts running through my head about why this worked last time and not now-will it ever work again? Is it just luck? Is there more I could have done? I hope my recipient gets her BFP, but I too emotional to ask. Going to concentrate on my little boy and hubby and enjoy being grateful for what I have. Will try to get a holiday something to focus on. Not had one for years saving and timings of Treatment so going to have some time out. I do wish you all the very best of luck ladies and hope you get your dreams coming true. For those symptom checking I had cramps, darker nipples, pinching in uterus to be fair all the symptoms I had with my BFP. So try not to drive yourselves mad with analysing everything and enjoy being pupo! Wait for your otd results as this is really the detail that counts. Much love and luck all round xxx ps does anyone know why/how I could have bled before test day-thought cyclogest kept AF away and I'm always late? I guess this is why we need a follow up  MM x


----------



## Jane2011

Magical muffin, so sorry to hear your news - sending a big hug


----------



## Bronte Cottage

Sorry for your news Magical Muffin. As for the cyclogest pessaries, they can delay your AF but not always. Certainly just getting to the OTD in itself is an achievement.


----------



## catbob

Hi
I had Et on Saturday and Otd is 25 August.


----------



## Jane2011

Good luck catbob


----------



## Bronte Cottage

Good luck Catbob - wishing you lots of luck


----------



## patbaz

Best of luck catbob xx


----------



## Ping23

So sorry magical muffin! Sending lots of hugs!!

AFM

Oh girls I've woke up this morning and went the toilet and when I wiped (sorry if tmi) there was blood and then I had like a brown staining!! I think AF has come I cannot stop crying what do I do!!!!!


----------



## pinkcat

gogirl - here's a link to an explanation of OHSS http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54639.0.html

Magical muffin 

Hi catbob 

ping23- don't panic  lots of ladies have bleeding and still get a bfp. Also if it's brown it means it's old blood.


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx

Thanks ladies. Oh no Ping, I know its easily said but please try and stay positive. I know I had the same yesterday but-it could-yep it really could be implantation! And even if you do bleed trust me spent hours on line it may not be the end, many bleed and go on to have their bundles of joy! Good luck angel and thinking of you! X


----------



## patbaz

Ping phone your clinic ASAP. But please remember that brown blood is old blood possibly implantation bleed so don't worry huni x


----------



## Ping23

Thanks girls when I first went tho it was bright red/pink!

DP has had to go to work and I'm in a mess 9 feels like ages away when I can ring clinic! Xx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Ping, only 20 mins. Hang on in there my sweet, thinking of you and sending lots of positive vibes your way xxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Have had to hide hpt away so not to test early. Woke up with cramping again but then it goes, can't wait for the 2ww to be over although want to hold onto the dream for as long as possible. Well the rain has arrived ;( just want to send you all lots of luck. This forum is so supportive xxx


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx

Greenie thanks for the message hun-really appreciate it. Means a lot to me. Ping, the girls are right call clinic, wish I could have yesterday. 10mins to go, i'm waiting for the same. Positive thoughts hun. Have you got a pad on to monitor? X good luck sweetie x


----------



## Ping23

Have rang clinic they said there nothing I can do ring on Friday to let them know if it's a +ve or - ve


----------



## BeDazzled

Ah ping my heart goes out to you.  I had similar on my last cycle & my clinic put me on bedrest. 
Could u have a day in bed? 
xx


----------



## patbaz

Ping keep your chin up huni. Did you have a 3 day transfer?? It might be worth doing a poas in the morning??  I am keeping my fingers crossed for you chicken


----------



## Ping23

Yea I had a 3 day transfer just gona try and chill today take it easy and pray I still have a chance of BFP?? It's stopped for now so godknows what that means? Xx


----------



## Ping23

Whats poas??


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Help, just been to loo and when wiping there was brown blood, very pale but def there. I'm 7dp5dt is it too late to be implantation bleed. I'm on 3 cyclogest a day and have not had this on last cycles. Always got to otd


----------



## Ping23

Oh greeniebop I know how you feel!! I'm not sure about implant bleeding dates I know brown blood is old blood tho so that's a good sign!
Got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Rubyruby78

Hi ladies

Hope everyones well.

Its over for me unfortunately.  AF arrived in full swing yesterday - a week after trasnfer and as i did a natural cycle the drugs aren't to answer.  I called the clinic and am going with a medicated FET starting in 19 days

Good luck and   for you all - im moving to Setpember now xxx


----------



## patbaz

Ping poas pee on a stick!! 

Ping & greeniebop implantation bleeds can be excreted from the body at anytime after implantation. So don't worry girls everybody's body is different and reacts differently 

Ruby so sorry huni x. Good luck for next tx huni xx


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx

Ladies, I agree with Patbaz, honestly this time two years ago I had a brown stain day before OTD (again!!) but got my little boy. So do not lose hope,  even up until last night I read so many positive things.


For me I just knew deep down that it was the end of this particular journey - sometimes you just know.


I'm hoping and    for you that Greenie and Ping it is Implantation - remember    and try to rest up as much as possible.


Ping - are you on pessaries? If so, ask if you should/could up the dose?


Good luck and thinking of you xxx


----------



## Helen85

Well got my bfp this morning !! 9dp 5dt . Went to work and realised I have a little brown blood in my discharge  and my boobs are hurting much less . The stress never ends does it x


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Thanks ladies, just been to the loo and it does all seem to be back to normal. Am now on the sofa with trashy tv, book and magazine and my lovely cats. Mum coming over later to make sure I am still on the sofa and DH coming home for lunch. Cramping gone for now but it dies cone and go, lower back ache, twinges and odd stretching sensation below bellybutton. What will be will be!

Muffin - thank you so much for your pm, unfortunately phone won't let me message back? But just wanted to thank you.

Take care lovelies.

Greenie xxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Congrats on BFP Helen, take care of yourself now sweetie x


----------



## patbaz

Congrats Helen enjoy your BFP and try not to stress about discharge. Remember brown is good


----------



## Ping23

Congratulations Helen on your BFP yaaay!!!

AFM seems to of stopped just been the loo and there was just the tinyiest little speckle of dark brown so I'm going to keep telling my self brown is good!! And hopefully it will stay away!

Thankyou ladies for the support don't know what I would do without you all.


Xxxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Helen congrats!! Always great to hear of a BFP!!!

Its true brown is good, so please try not to stress ladies. My clinic recommends bedrest in the event of any spotting, not sure if any of you are in position to that, not easy with work etc. 
Also if you are taken progesterone PV then apparently that can irritate and lead to brown discharge also.

Ping and Greeniebop you both sound a bit more positive, its an awful shock to see the discharge tho isn't it? Not nice at all.   

Rubyruby I'm sorry to hear your sad news.   I always find having a plan and getting back on the horse as it were, helps. But try and fit some pampering in for yourself over next few days, you deserve it.
xx


----------



## Jane2011

Helen, congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Ping23

H I thought it had gone but I just gone the loo and when I wipe sorry again for tmi it's like pinky light brown watery    what does this mean? Xxx


----------



## Harriet75C

Congrats Helen  

All you people with brown discharge - last ICSI i did I had cramps all the way through and brown and pink discharge on day 4 post transfer until after OTD.  And I got a strong BFP, and ended up pg with twins.  So really, don't worry about discharge.


----------



## Allison6778

Hi ladies 

Congrats to those with BFP and sending big   to those that have not been so lucky this time around. 

I am due to test on Saturday but I am trying to work our how many DPT I am, I am probably being thick but do you count the actual transfer day as day 1 or the day after  . We had 1 x 5dt on Monday 8th August. 

Keeping everything crossed for those ladies who are due to test this week    
xxxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi Alison, you are the same ad me, 7days post transfer. My otd Is Wednesday x


----------



## Allison6778

Hi Greeniebop - I have been told not to test until Saturday, strange how all clinics work differently, but now I know that I may have to bring it forward   How are you feeling? any symptoms yet? I have nothing, not even any really side effects from the gel either, this waiting is sending me  .

xx


----------



## mooers

Congrats on your BFP Helen.  

BFN for me, as AF has turned up 4 days early. 

Hope to see a lot more BFP's over the coming days, as they are good for my morale. Gives me hope that maybe I'll get my BFP one day.


----------



## patbaz

Mooers I am so sorry huni xx take time to cry then go and spoil you and dh rotten xx


----------



## Turtle13

Hi everyone,

I'm due to test on the 28th.  Had two embryos transferred on Friday.  This is my one shot - I'm 39 and off the anti cancer meds to allow me to try and get pregnant.  I'm guessing that you ladies are about the only ones around that will know EXACTLY how I feel!!

Good luck to us all.

Love
Lisa xx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Wishing you all the best Lisa xxx


----------



## Jane2011

best of luck Lisa x


----------



## Helen85

Thanks ladies for the Congrats 
Moores - so sorry Hun make sure u take time to get over ur bfp sending u loads of hugs xx

Good luck Lisa . Try not to go too crazy in the 2ww xxx


----------



## Ping23

Best if luck Lisa!

Pat how are you Hun only one sleep left till you can test!!

AFM seems to of stopped a bit just the odd nit of light brown bug I think it's to late to be implantation :-( and I've also had some cramps not as bad as AF ones but still getting some twinges surely this and the spotting together isn't a good thing   

Hi everyone else hope yoh are all ok xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Lisa. Good luck x

Helen congratulations  x

Can't remember who wrote about stretching feeling as I can't go back as far on my phone but I've had that feeling today. I'm 5dpo and had some twinges with the stretching. Sorry if this is tmi but I checked my cm internally and it was creamy and a tiny small amount on the end of my finger was a pinky colour. Wasn't jelly just small tiny bit pinky creamy cm. I don't want to get my hopes up cuz I've checked severally times after and it's just been creamy White. I'm thinking now maybe I cut myself   lol. For implantation would it need to be there when i wipe? Also is 5dpo to early?

Good luck to everyone who is testing tomorrow and big hugs to those who didnt get their much deserved result today xxx


----------



## patbaz

Ping keep the faith huni. I know only too well how difficult it can be. Stay strong!!

AFM I am bricking it for tomorrow. I so wanted to do a test this morning but I promised dh I would wait and I have. I was too scared to do a test anyway as can't bare the thought of another BFN. This 2 ww has been much more difficult than the last time. I think that the last time I was so sure that it would work. I didn't even really think about it failing but this time it's all I have thought about. 

To all the beautiful strong women on here I thank you for your support and pray that we all get our dreams fulfilled sooner rather than later. 

Pat
xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Pat. Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## ali80

Hi Catbob, good luck  

Magic muffin – So very sorry again     

Greeniebop – You’re doing well to resist the hpt, glad things have calmed. You take it easy!  

Rubyruby – So sorry again hun, I have posted on the other thread  

Helen85 – Congratulations sweetie       

Ping – Hoping  your spotting has eased, I have had cramping today too   

Mooers – So very sorry to you also  

Turtle – Wishing you lots of luck  

Pat – Lots of luck for tomorrow, I'l log on before work to check your post. Hope you get some sleep too     

Cazne and Noor2011 – Good luck for tomorrow too, are you still reading?

I have been back to work today....phew I am shattered. Felt like I had left my brain in bed too. I have had lots of twinges etc today, hoping it’s all good
Ali x


----------



## Helen85

Thanks Ali  , let the next 2ww commence . Think this 2weeks is going to be even worse !!

Pat- loads and loads of luck Hun xx


----------



## BeDazzled

Patbaz best if luck for tomorrow, hope it's your turn  
xx


----------



## K8-1980

Hi all,
Ping23 (hope I remembered that right!) told me about this thread, thanks!
DH and I test on 26th August, so just had transfer of 2 embryos at 10 &  7 cells today.
Me, DH and all the family are waiting with baited breath as this is our last try at IVF, we can't afford to fund another go and I respond very poorly to the drugs so I have everything crossed tightly, so much so I'm in a knot  
Good luck to everyone still waiting to test, congrats to those of you with BFP's and big hugs to those who haven't got the news you so dearly wish for.
Thanks for letting be part of FF network 
K x


----------



## mrobbo

Hi there, just a quickie as on phone and can't quite manage to see everything (and retain it all). Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow Patbaz, am so hoping it's your turn. Keeping everythign crossed.

Lisa, saw yours. Hope you find this helpful and I wish you all the luck in the world.

Everyone else, keep strong and keep hopeful. Sending lots of love.

Xx


----------



## Turtle13

Thanks everyone for their good wishes.  It's so nice to be in touch with people going through the same thing.  I'm about 4 days post transfer and just wondering how long the post transfer cramps will last?  

K, we're in the same boat.  Best of luck to you xx


----------



## meganmo

hey, im new. meganmo ivf otd 26th aug.

xxx

(have edited to screen name...it's best not to share full name on a public forum)


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx

PatBaz - Good luck for tomorrow my dear!! Thinking of you


----------



## patbaz

Another BFN don't know what else to say am devastated 


----------



## Ping23

Oh pat I am so sorry i really thought this was your time, I'm so sorry Hun! Sending you lots of live and hugs pat, keep hold of DH today and we are all here for you xxxxxx

AFM still bleeding it's become a bit heavier and is like a really dark brown now!    

Hi to everyone elsevsending you all my best wishes and prayers xxxx


----------



## Leanne2610

Awe pat I am so sorry, i don't know what to say, take care and big hugs xx


----------



## ali80

Patbaz - So very sorry honey   it doesn't get any easier does it, take care of you and dh. I'll be thinking of you       

Ping - Hope it settles back down again  
Ali x


----------



## BeDazzled

Ohhh Pat, I'm so sad for you two  
Really sorry
xx


----------



## Jane2011

Pat, so sorry to hear your news. Take some time for yourself. Big hugs   x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Pat. So sorry. Sending you lots of hugs    xxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Pat, I am so sorry hon. Take time to grieve xxx


----------



## lulu588

Im sorry Pat xx   take care sweetheart 

I ve tested today and hcg dropped on 7.46.... devastated((  dont know if shd try again? its soooooo dissapointing and letting u down..
I prefer to get BFN straight away after 2ww,, better than been given hope , and happy with positive news,all in euphoria ,,then miscarriage! why?  duno why/ Im all ok, no probs at all,, DH`s semen ok  (had a vasectomy),, all healthy and good,, why it not worked?(( Aren`t we supposed to have kids together?    
Sorry for this negativeness above,, Im happy for the ones who`ve got their positive results,, best owishes  
Bestest of luck to the ones testing soon x


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

lulu, I am so sorry sweetie, life really is cruel sometimes. there really is nothing I can say to make it better but just wanted to send lots of hugs your way xxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

woke up in a positive mood this morning as hated the way I felt yesterday, went to loo and no spotting , went to the loo an hour later and brown spotting is back  roll on tomorrow as I don't think I can last another day without testing. I really was positive that this could have worked but now I think its not the case, I know we can never be sure until we test but just feeling a bit mopey now. Time for some trash tv me thinks. Sorry for the grumpy post, I need to drag myself out of this slump x


----------



## Allison6778

Sending a big   to those ladies with a BFN today. I really don't  know what to say but sending lots of love your way xxxx

Is 8dpt too early to test? I am not sure I can hold out any longer.... Has anyone else tested this early? I am not due to test until Saturday but I know I can't wait that long. It's two weeks today that I did the trigger shot so surely that should be out of my system by now? 

Greeniebop - Keep the positive attitude going, you are nearly there. 

Lots of love to everyone else. 

xxxx


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx

Oh ladies - PatBaz, I'm so sorry my dear, I'm here if you want to chat, I wish I could give you a big    and we could console one another.  


As rubbish as it felt yesterday and trust me still does, I'm already writing questions down for my follow up on 30th.  So really trying although its hard, to focus on the positive and look to what to do next.  It is helping to take my mind off the bad news and also when I look at ladies on here that have been so strong its inspiring never to give up on our dreams.


Wishing you all the best.


Lulu - I do hope that its not what you're dreading hun   


Greenie, Ali and Ping - Thinking of you all and lots of           ....coming your way!!


Same goes for all you other ladies too and I want to thank you all for your wishes and messages yesterday, not sure how I'd have got through the day without your kind thoughts. We're all in this together eh?!   


Helen - think I missed out yesterday wishing you Congrats on your BFP, sorry my mind wasn't with it!! Hope it goes well!   


Welcome to all the newbies to this thread - may you all have your dreams come true.


Will be keeping an eye out for you ladies and I really hope I get to see some good news.      


MM
xxxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi I'm due to test August 31st after a BFP first cycle that didn't stick and second cycle being cancelled due to bleeding, so hopefully third time lucky.

Good luck to all you lovely ladies   xx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Welcome silliest sausage, love the name. It put a smile on my face this morning x


----------



## Ping23

Hi silly sausage!!! Welcome to the thread!!! 

Greeniebop lots of hugs not long to go till you can test! Remember PMA!! I know how your feeling tho honey!!!

MM lots of love how are you today lady?

Hi everyone else!!

AFM I'm lying on the couch watching sex and the city box set with my little puppy feeling sorry for myself waiting for full flow AF!!  

Xxxxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Ping, I am sending you lots of anti-AF vibes. Rest up and take care sweeie x


----------



## BeDazzled

Hey ping was thinking did I miss a post or something. 
It's not over for you!  
Keep the chin up!  
xx


----------



## patbaz

OMG girls when I did hospital hpt this morning (at 3:30 this morning ) i couldnt see any line but after going back to bed for a sleep and a cry i checked it again and it had a v faint line so I ran out and bought a clearblue digital and it's positive. After all my crying I am pregnant. I phoned clinic and they said any sort of line is a positive. 

Thanks to everyone here for the support I really appreciate it. I pray that we all fulfil our dreams!!


----------



## Harriet75C

Yay Patbaz - congrats of the BFP


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Woo hoo pat, that is amazing news. So so happy for you sweetie. Now make sure you DH spoils you rotten xxx


----------



## Harriet75C

I know my OTD isn't for another 9 days but I really don't think it's worked this time.  Last time I had implantation bleed on dat 4 post transfer and today is day 5 and I have nothing.  No cramps, no spotting, nothing.  Am finding this 2ww really really hard - I really wanted to get a BFP before the twins' due date and this was my only chance.


----------



## patbaz

Harriet please don't give up huni I had no symptoms for the last week. So it's not over til it's over. You have been through so much and you deserve your BFP so keep your PMA up. It's early days yet 


----------



## Ping23

Woooooo hoooooo pat!!! You go lady a BFP!!!!! Yaaaay I'm so happy for you!!!!   

Harriet this is only my first cycle but from whatvthe read from posts every 2ww is different!! Keep your chin up hunny! Loads of people have no symptoms at all and get a BFP!!

Thankyou greeniebop and bedazzled xxxxx


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx

I'm such a donut!!    Seriously this whole treatment has sent me crazy I'm sure....


I typed a message being sooooo excited for PatBaz and instead of posting, closed the window so here I go again!!


PB - So excited for you, about time there was some more good news on here, well done and here's to a happy, health and safe 9 months again! Cherish every moment and niggle - so so so so happy for you sweetie - yay!!!           


Ping - I'm holding out ok, am geniunely happy to see that this treatment is working for you ladies (fingers crossed) as it gives me hope for the future again. Looking forward to my follow up at the end of the month and am being focused by writing lots of questions that I would like answering - hopefully then can close this cycle and move on.  Good luck xxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Omg PatB, 
That's just crazy!!!! I'd say you're bouncing around the place. Huge congrats. You are pregnant lady!!
xx


----------



## Ping23

MM -        

AFM - right I'm sorry for tmi but I'm just going to tell you all.. It seemed heavier this morning dark brown then about 3 hours ago I went the loo and like passed what felt like big clumps of dark brown(so sorry tmi) like clots since then been the toilet twice and it's all stopped?!  
Do you think that means it's the last of it??

Again so sorry for tmi  

Xxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

I'm really clueless at all this ping but it stopping sounds good. It was my anti-AF vibes!!!!! Need to send them to myself. Take care honey and have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Ping23

Haha it was your vibes!! I am sending them back in your direction    xxxxx


----------



## Harriet75C

Google is not my friend today.  I've been googling how long it took people to get a BFP after a 3dt, and although lots of people say not before 8dpt, there are also quite a lot who got a BFP at 5dpt.  Which I am today, and getting BFN.  So although I know it's silly, because lots of people don't get a BFP that early, I'm even more convinced that it  hasn't worked.


----------



## Ping23

Harriet step away from the tests!!!! It's far to early your not testing for 9 days give it time you eager beaver!!! Everything will be fine sending lots of love and hugs!!! You've still got plenty of time to get your BFP xxxxxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Wowwww Harriet, Ping is right step away lady!!

See info below for 3-Day Transfer

Days Past                      Embryo Development
Transfer (DPT)    
One                  The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
Two                  The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
Three                The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Four                  The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Five                  The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
Six                    Implantation continues
Seven                Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
Eight                  Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Nine                  Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Ten                    Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted  
Eleven                 Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## Harriet75C

I know it's silly, and I know it's far too early.  It's just really hard not to obsess!


----------



## Ping23

I know Harriet I'm dying to test specially with this spotting!! I just wanna know!! Is day 1 day of transfer or day after xx


----------



## BeDazzled

I think day 1 is day after transfer.
Yip its so hard not to test early, all of us just wanna know! 
But if you test early and get a BFN then you'll be upset and it could be BFN cos its just too early and HCG is not high enough. 
If u test early and its BFP it could be the trigger (if youve done a fresh transfer). 
So your none the wiser really   and probably more     
xx


----------



## Allison6778

Does anyone know how long the trigger takes to get out of your system?   xxx


----------



## MV

Hello girls, would you mind if I joined you? 

Congratulations to all those of you who got BFP's recently  . For those of you who weren't so lucky sending you big   , it's a pretty awful time.

I'm on my 2WW and really starting to go a bit crazy now, I'm due to test on Fri and I did do an early test - yesterday, day 10 and it was negative. I really regret it now of course but as I've just read iin the last few posts maybe it was too early for the hcg to be present? I'd never done an early test before and was feeling so positive and hopeful about this treatment that I thought I'd just see - very silly.  So to those of you out there thinking of it as the last post said, stay away from the sticks!

Wishing you all the best, MV xx


----------



## Abeauty

Hi to all!
I am new to this forum. 
i am going to test at the end of this week, fingers crossed 
Wish you all luck, hope there will be lots of BFPs this week


----------



## MrsScooby

This is my first post although I've been reading with interest everybody's journey.
Had 2 embryos transferred today on 2ww, medicated frozen cycle.  This is our 8th cycle, 3 fresh ICSI and 5 thaw cycles, medicated and natural, 3 chemical pregnancies, but all BFN.
This is our last attempt at ICSI, partly financial decision but mostly because its been a long challenging 6yrs.
OTD 30th Aug, will do my best to stay relaxed and enjoy being PUPO and off work on A/L this week


----------



## ali80

Welcome to the  silliest sausage, Abeauty and mrs scooby  

Greeniebop – Really hoping tomorrow is a lucky day for you     Will you post in the morning?

Alison6778 – Way too early hun 

Magical muffin – It's great that you are planning for your follow up, hoping you get some answers and a brand new super plan    

Ping – Hoping things are still ok     not long to go now....we've nearly made it     

Patbaz – Whoop whoop!! Really lovely news hun, I am so pleased for you      Congratulations!! Now.....breath!

Harriet – Having no symptoms isn't always bad sweetie. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, it must be hard having special anniversaries 
coming up. One of my fav FF is in the same boat as you, sadly loosing her twin boys at 20 wks also, she's now expecting a girl very soon. Stay positive  

Mv – I’m so glad you posted that about not testing early, I have been nagging dh for the last 3 days about testing early. Think I’m going to wait! Fingers crossed it was too early for you, I am testing Friday too   

Afm - I have had lots of twinges today and a full up feeling in my low tummy area      (.Y.)s are swollen too and tender. Hope these are all good signs. I can't wait till friday!!!  
Ali x


----------



## MV

Thanks ali80, yes definitely avoid them and will be thinking of you and Abeauty on Friday too - fingers crossed for us all     Hope your TWW goes well and rest up Mrs Scooby.

All the best to anyone testing tomorrow.   

Take care, MV


----------



## Spanner

Congrats-pat!!!!!! So pleased for you cxxxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Hi to all newbies, great that it's really busy on here!
Greenibop, how are u feeling? 
Hope u get some sleep tonight& best of luck with test xx    

Ali I'm hoping to test Friday or Saturday too, clinics otd of 24th is 19 days after ec, so I'd be committed if I had to wait that long. Saturday will be 15 days after ec. 
I've heaviness down below since last night, also started to feel lightheaded in last hour or so. Hoping it's all good.


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hey bedazzled, 

I'm ok. Spotting has stopped, still got cramps and I've been lightheaded since yesterday. I am not optimistic to be honest but we will see tomorrow.

Take care hon x


----------



## BeDazzled

GreenieB Fingers crossed. You just never can tell


----------



## patbaz

Thanks everyone for congrats. We are cautiously optimistic. Gonna do another test in the morning. Dh off on a/l so going away for a few days on thurs. Going to clinic tomorrow to collect more drugs and hopefully book scan as well. Then head off on Thursday. 
So in case I don't get a chance to get on ff I just wanted to wish everyone who has yet to test all the very best xx


----------



## Ping23

Goodluck for tomorrow greeniebop! Xxxxxx


----------



## ali80

Greeniebop and bedazzled - I was light headed yesterday   I spent the whole day feeling like my head was full of cotton wool! Oooooh hope it's a good sign for us all    

Patbaz - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow  
Ali x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Greeniebop. Good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Thank you for your Good wishes ladies, really nervous as so want it to be a BFP but we'll have to wait and see. Whatever the outcome I know DH and I will be ok. Will pop on tomorrow and let you know. Thank you so much for your support during the 2ww, I really don't know what I would have done without you. Off to break up my fighting kittens, they are running riot tonight!!!!!

Good luck liggsy, hope it's good news xxx


----------



## patbaz

Greeniebop good luck tomorrow huni. I will try and get on to see your BFP xx


----------



## nikitau

Hi All,

This is my first post! 

I am testing on the 24th of august..

N


----------



## lulu588

Mrs Scooby, I sincerely hope it`ll work for u this time,, Its so unfair u`ve tried so many times ,, I hope last time will be triumphal for u and yr partner, and worth all these sad experiences u had  
I wish u best of luck darling ,, I`ll be   for u 

Greeniebop and Patbaz fingers crossed for today  

I have been sent a new protocol for frozen embryos transfer.. will see how it goes,, not very confident tho that frozen embies will stick, if fresh ones havent..but no choice (


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls

Sorry to be a pain the the butt. I did another test this morning. First one didn't work ( no control line ) second one was negative and third was positive. What's going on. All 3 tests are clearblue. Am I pregnant or not. So confused !!


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Bfn for us


----------



## broomie

Hi girls sorry it's BFN for me too. Congratulations to all those with BFPs and huge hugs to those with BFNs. Good luck to you all with your treatment x

Broomy x


----------



## Ping23

Oh greeniebop and broomie I am so so sorry!!! The world is so cruel sending lots of luv and hugs.

Pat- surely its a BFP is the last one said and 2 yesterday said?? Why don't you get one of them clear blue digital ones ?? Xxx


----------



## Ping23

Ooh   I'm still spotting think they end is on it's way for me! Xxx


----------



## Jane2011

Greeniebop and broomie, sorry to hear your news. 

Patbaz, get some more clearblue digital ones and also phone your clinic

Ping23 only 2 more sleeps before we test. Fx xx


----------



## Ping23

I know it cant come quick enough! I'm afraid to say I've given up on this now after 3 days if spotting thought it would of stopped by now!!    not positive at all xxx


----------



## ali80

Greeniebop and Broomie - All i seem to post on here is 'sorry'. It's so tough having to go through all of this, time after time   Take lots of care both of you     

Patbaz - Can you get some bloods done, then you'll know for sure   

Ping and Jayne - not long now    and me!!  
Ali x


----------



## MrsScooby

lulu588 said:


> Mrs Scooby, I sincerely hope it`ll work for u this time,, Its so unfair u`ve tried so many times ,, I hope last time will be triumphal for u and yr partner, and worth all these sad experiences u had
> I wish u best of luck darling ,, I`ll be  for u


Thanks for the well wishes, its appreciated 
All treatments have gone according to plan, good response to medication, high number of good quality eggs and good number fertilised its unfortunately getting a positive result we haven't been so fortunate with. This time a few hiccups with bleeding while on medication before transfer but maybe this is a good sign that the result might be different .

Sorry to hear of todays BFN's, thinking of you all at this difficult time. Be good to yourselves.


----------



## JC x

hi guys just thought id check in see how you guys were doing,

 so sorry for the BFN  

 for more BFP and   to those who have.

Ping keep some hope chick i had spotting to and got my BFP, refer back to my 2  WW if it helps reassure you think its on pg 100  

AFM the 2WW for scans is just as difficult   lets just   it works out for us all eventually x


----------



## mrssigns

So sorry greenibob and broomie. This is such a miserable journey we are on. Don't give up hope though, we never know what's round the next corner.

Mrs Signs


----------



## patbaz

So sorry greeniebop & Boomie. I know how you must be feeling as I have been there before. Take time and look after yourselves girls. 

AFM it was a clearblue digital that gave me my positive result originally then this morning I used clearblue again one digital (negative) and 2 clearblue plus ( 1 didn't work the other was +). But now the positive one line has faded to practically invisible. I am 15dp2dt so it should be showing strong now. I think it might be all over for me


----------



## BeDazzled

Ah GreenieBop & Broomie so sad for you guys, there are no words to describe the gut wrenching disappointment of a bfn.   you will get through this. Take care. Be kind to yourselves for next few days, no blame! I'm sure u did all U could. 

Pat sorry ur being tortured, they do say hpts never give a false positive, but the only way to know for sure is to get hcg bloods done, there's no confusion with them. Stay strong  

Ping hang in there, loadsa women spot n get bfp.....this waiting is a killer  

Hi to all newbies 
xx


----------



## Allison6778

So sorry Greeniebop and Boomie for BFN   thinking of you all  

I tested this morning, I am 9dp 5dt and I got BFP, I am not due to test until Saturday but I couldn't hold out any longer, do you think I have tested too early? I have convinced myself that the test must be wrong or the HCG trigger is still in my system   

Pat - I am keeping everything crossed for you that your BFP is right  

Hi to everyone else, hang in there ladies xxxxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Broomie, so sorry honey xxx

Pat, I really hope it is a BFP for you. Get those bloods done as these HPTs seem like torture, thinking of you xxx

Alison - huge congrats, so pleased for you. Put your feet up and enjoy x


----------



## patbaz

Congrats Allison. 9dp5dt is perfect time to test so your BFP is a BFP enjoy this huni xx


----------



## BeDazzled

Allison congrats, sounds like a definite bfp to me.    
there should be enough hcg to b detected at this stage according to the online trackers. Trigger should be gone as it's 14 days after ec, so at least 15 days since trigger! 
Well done! 
Great to c a bfp! 
Here's to plenty more   
xx


----------



## BeDazzled

And Allison its even better to see you'd just one blast transferred, just like me, gives me such hope,   I'm only 2 days behind you; had et on 10th Aug xx


----------



## Allison6778

Thank you everyone, it's not really sunk in yet and I am being very cautious about getting too excited as there is still so far to go but I will take your advice and enjoy this feeling for as long as possible.    

Bedazzled - I will keep everything crossed for you that your blast makes it. Only two days to go xxxxx 

Lots of love to everyone else


----------



## Jayne1007

Hello Everyone,

Broomie and Greenibop I so sorry to hear your news.

Congratulations to everyone who's received a BFP recently.

AFM, I started spotting a couple of days ago and tried not to worry too much as it was quite dark and minimal.  However this morning it's much heavier and redder so I think that is probably the end of the road for us.  I guess there's still hope until we test on Saturday (although I'm tempted to test earlier now), but we're expecting the worst.

Hugs to everyone.

Jayne xx


----------



## BeDazzled

Ahh Jayne, Its so tough when u start spotting, its such a tough journey without stupid additional challenges like spotting.      
Hope you are ok, try n stay strong. Would you chance testing tomo? How many days past EC are you now?
xx


----------



## dewdrops

I am due to test on the 19th of August. This is my 2nd ICSI........ I have had my share of sleepless nights, anxiety, early (much too early) run for the pee stick, no symptons expect cramping and a slight infection that has stopped  and 14 injections of protongest after ET. Did I leave anything ?... And oh a very very very accomodating hubby!


----------



## lollipop1

Hi everyone, Ive been reading this thread for a while, but have decided to post now as I am very worried. This is our first round of ISCI (long protocol) I am 9dp 3dt and yesterday afternoon I started bleeding slightly. It started off brown, but has been getting redder/ pinker. Was only for about 2 hours yesterday so decided to monitor it over night and today, but on latest trip to loo, it's now getting heavier.

I've been having bad cramps since the weekend and now have severe lower back pains, like I usually get with AF. DH said to ring the clinic and see what they say, but I'm not really sure that they can say/do anything. All the other signs I've been having since ET, have been swollen tum, slight cramps, v sore boobs and feeling slightly sick are all symptoms of both AF and early pg, but I'm trying so hard to stay positive and just keep verging from 'It'll be fine' to 'It's all over'.... My OTD is Mon 22nd, and it still feels like ages away, but I'm sooooo worried that this could be it. 
Any advice? 

Lollipop xx


----------



## patbaz

Lollipop get on to your clinic ASAP and see what they say. It could be implantation bleed maybe??  So phone your clinic xx


----------



## Ping23

Lolliepop hope your ok has it stopped a bit yet? 
Jayne hope your ok this 2 ww is so hard like the other girls say the last thing we need into if that is even more stress from spotting!!!

Thankyou girls for all your lovely messages xxxx


----------



## lollipop1

Thanks patbaz, I did ring the clinic but all they told me was to sit tight and wait until monday for my otd! So didnt really acheive anything there, but at least cos I made the phonecall, i know im doing everything i possibly can. 

Ping23 nothing has changed yet- seems to be getting worse unfortunatley

Sending   and   to everyone else still waiting and   to everyone already got their bfp's 

lollipop xx


----------



## Jayne1007

Hi BeDazzled,

We're 16 days past egg collection today and 13 past egg transfer - I was considering an early test.  What's the general consensus?

Lollipop1 I know exactly what you're going through.

Jayne


----------



## sooki

Iam 11dpt! waiting to test on Sunday   feeling fine.... don't know what to think!!


----------



## BeDazzled

Jayne I would say you could defo test today,      
I'd always recommend using the first urine of the day (I'm guessing you won't still have that unless you've a really big bladder LOL) using a FR or CB manual test as digital tests are not as sensitive. 
Sure on a normal 28 day cycle you'd have had had your AF 2 days ago on 14 days after EC.
Fingers crossed for ya lady...but IMO its looking good
xx


----------



## BeDazzled

Ahh lollipop Are you ok?   
Yes you know you've done everything you possibly can, given 110%. Please try not to stress too much, I know its near impossible. But hang tight, lady its not over. 

xx


----------



## MV

Hello girls,

Brommie and Greeniebop, sorry to read of your bfn's - this is so difficult. Look after yourselves and hopefully things will seem a little brighter in the coming days, take care.   

Congratulations Allison6778 and Pat on your bfp's - wonderful news, take it easy and rest up if you can     

Lollipop and Jayne1007 hope the spotting eases for you, it's such an extra worry when you discover any kind of 'bleeding'on the 2WW  

Hope everyone else is doing well.    

Just wondering if anyone else having difficulty sleeping at all? It's probably one of the lovely side effects of the progesterone but wondering if anyone else experiencing this? 

Thanks, MV


----------



## patbaz

MV I had lots of difficulty sleeping during 2ww. Last few days however I could sleep standing up!!  But remember everyone is different xx


----------



## Dilee-99

I'm out this cycle, the witch caught me today cd 26. Not sure if I can go again as meant to have a scan next week before next cycle which will mean missing a whole cycle!
dily


----------



## Sonia12

Hello ladies - sorry I am a little "shy" in posting messages but have been reading this thread religiosly.
congrats to all BFPs and i pray you have a great 9 months. i am so sorry for everyone who had to deal with BFN - it is just a stab in the heart isn't it, but don't give up, i am sure you will get there. I often wonder what is worse: to have your dreams shattered with a BFN or have a MC when you have already heard your little ones' hearbits. I had a BFN in first ICSI and chem pregancy last year but the pain I felt when i lost my twins at 11 weeks is just not easy to get over. we had even decided on what push chair to buy. So in a way a BFN may be better if it is not meant to happen... but here I am again, trying for a fifth time and so hoping I can get my BFP and my little baby this time.
every cycle is different so can say for sure that symptoms at this stage mean NOTHING. I had classic pregnacy symptoms after my first ICSI and was BFN. No symptoms at all last year and was BFP (mind you BFP didn't last very long). The only thing I would advise from personal experience is to take it easy if you have spotting, take off sick if you can. I had light spotting for a day at week 7 and then week 8 also few spots with my twin pregnacy. I was told by the clinic that there i snothing to worry about and carry on as normal (I have a very challenging job so not easy). When I went for my 11 week scan, we found out that the first twin died at 7 weeks and the other at 8 weeks exactly the days I spotted. staying at home may have not changed things but I will always blame my self for not taking it easy. 
Alli, Bedazzled, Jayne - we are testing roughly the same time. my test date is 22nd aug but decided to test on Friday - at least I have the weekend to recover if it is bad news (this is my last chance so it means change of my whole life plans...)
Alli - congrats to your BFP, so exciting. very brave to test so early. hcg should be out of your system by now and it i sdefientely a BFP so enjoy and put your feet up. you should ring your clinic to organise a hcg - at this stage should be between 50 - 100. I just cannot dare to test is case it is a false negative - this kind of stress would not good for my little one if the hpt is wrong. 
I am sorry i rumbled on a little - once i start....  I have taken 2 weeks leave so taking it very easy - have watched enough television to last a lifetime. No real symptoms - had lost of cramps last week but these have eased; not sure what to make of it? sore boobs but suppose this is progesterone, oh ... and I am sooo hungry!!! I need to eat like evry 2 hours. Anyone else has that ROLL ON FRIDAY!!!!!
I found this on hcg levels in early pregnancy - thought might be of interest...
http://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy 
lots of love,
Sonia

/links


----------



## Sonia12

check this link out, really silly but it really cheered me up... you add your photo and DH and gives you a photo of what your baby will look like (you can adjust it to look like both, mummy or daddy) I always thought my DH is a very good looking man but looking at the baby pic that came out, I so hope our baby will take after me...     
I have too much time i know - it is also part of my "staying positive" strategy otherwise i will go  until the test date 
http://www.ourbabymaker.com/babyApp/

/links


----------



## Abeauty

hi Girls,
Brommie and Greeniebop, really sorry for your bfn's, i know how difficult it is. Take few days off, if you can, t can only get beter xxx. 
Congratulations Allison6778 and Pat on your bfp's - great news 
Lollipop and Jayne1007 don't worry si much about the spotting it does happen very often without any negative effects on the pregnancy, fingers crossed everything will be fine 
Sonia- i hope this time it will be different, and  by the end of 9 months you will have a beautiful baby in you hands  And yes, I have sore boobs, difficulty sleeping  and very hungry while on progesterone.


Hope everyone else is doing well.   

Thanks, MV


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi everyone

Big hugs to those who have had bfn and to those whose af has arrived. 

Dilly I'm so sorry Hun. Sending you lots of positive energy x

Good luck to all of those who are testing tomorrow. 

I was hoping to get some advice please. I'm 7dpo today and woke up to severe dizziness/light headiness and had to call in sick at work. Its got slightly better but I've been in bed most of the day or lying on the sofa but when I stand I still feel dizzy. I have nothing else like pains or cramps and I'm eating ok. Is this an early sign of pregnancy or could I picked up a bug? Tried to get into doctors but was fully booked and doctor could only call me if it was life threatening!!! Any advice would be much appreciated xxxx


----------



## Abeauty

Sweetcheeks2009- it does sound like pregnancy to me. A friend of mine felt just like that before she knew she was pregnant. So I   for you.


----------



## ali80

Allison – Congratulations hun, really super news     

Jayne – Have you decided when to test sweetie?  

Hi to lollipops, Mrs Scooby, Sooki  and dewdrops  

Dily – Sorry this was not your month, enjoy being drug free for a while and chill out  

Sonia – Thanks for the links, I’ll have a look at those   Sending lots of   for Friday

Sweetcheeks – Hope you are feeling a little better by now   sorry I can’t be more helpful 

Patbaz - Any news yet?  

Ping - Has the spotting stopped?  

AFM - I finally got the 'go ahead' from dh to test a day early!! So was planning to do it tomorrow, then I had the awful thought that it might be a bfn   and got all scared.......pupo land is so much nicer than crying over a bfn, even if it's driving me   waiting!


----------



## johno21

Hello Ladies,

I just wanted to share our good news with you all. 
Official Test Day today and got a BFP.
secretly testing since Saturday and although it was early we have had positives   everyday since then  ..... We thought is was too early to test because of the HCG but luckily for us it was genuine. Our digital test originally said 1-2 weeks but when tested today said 2-3 weeks pregnant so the HCG is rising. We called our clinic today and have our scan booked in for 8th Sept 2011.... seems such a long way away but will remain as focussed as we can and continue to be positive    
We really have been so lucky this far, as this is our 1st IUI attempt........OMG *still in shock*......and can only hope for our little miracle to continue growing .... 

I have searched these forums and threads daily and nightly like a mad woman possessed and have found so many friendly and helpful information, stories and replies from people who have given us inspiration and hope.

I wanted to share this with you all, so that perhaps our journey (all be it much shorter than many) can give those of you, that are waiting and hoping for your BFP's some hope and determination to continue with your dreams of becoming parents, even if you think the odds are stacked against you.

Sending you all lots of      energy and   ......Dont give up.

I will of course let you know how our scan goes on the 8th....  ...... and thank you all so very much especially those that have taken the time to give their help and advice 

X Jane & Lisa X


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Jane and Lisa congratulations  enjoy your pregnancy and all the best on the 8th xxx

Ali80. Good luck tomorrow. Hope you get a bfp xx

Abeauty. Thanks for the advice. I really hope it means a bfp. I only think it isn't is because I'm only 7dpo today so thought that's to early to feel anything and my temp has dropped the last few mornings  I'm starting to feel abit normal now. Well I can stand up without feeling light headed xxxx


----------



## Jayne1007

Congratulations Jane and Lisa.

AFM - currently away and we set out in search of a suitable shop to buy a testing kit today, but without luck.  Shall go further afield tomorrow, so no testing for us until Friday morning, which is only a day early.  However, I'm fairly certain that it's going to be BFN.  Hubby is trying to be more positive but I know that he's just trying to jolly me along.

Jayne x


----------



## BeDazzled

Sweetchecks   sorry to hear you were unwell, but it does sound like a great pregnancy symptom too  . Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better now. Take it really easy as hopefully your bubs is nestling in for long haul

Ali80 I know how you feel, once you test there's no going back is there? and pupo land is in some ways nice ....but your BFP will be way nicer!!       If you feel ready in the morning go for it, if not sure whats another day in Pupo land!!  

Jane & Lisa huge congrats, best wishes for a happy & healthy pregnancy to you both.      

Dily sorry it didn't work out for you guys.   Hope you're doing ok?  

Jayne you still can't be sure, hoping you're wrong!!   

Sonia interesting links, how did we ever manage b4 google!!

AFM dh is still digging his heels in about me sticking to OTD for testing   The OTD the clinic gave me is 19 days after EC!!! and 2 weeks after ET so its very long...............another week.  I was thinking more along lines of this weekend, Saturday is 15 days after EC, which I think is about right. What ya think?
xx


----------



## ali80

Be dazzled - It's easy for them to say no to early testing   it's not them analysing every twinge and shooting pain, spending 5 minutes every morning feeling there (.Y.)s, knicker checking like a mad woman and being aware of moving anything remotely heavy!!    to dh's, and dp's everywhere!!   
Ali x


----------



## BeDazzled

Ali80 l love it...   
 to all those bad dh's & dp's.
xx


----------



## ali80

Good luck starfishtigger   Any ideas on the outcome?  
Ali x


----------



## Ping23

Haha Ali 80 completely agree!!! How are you doll Friday still seems like ages away!!

Starfishtigger good luck for tomorrow xxx

Only a quick one as my battery low on phone want to thank all you lady's for your support and words if encouragement these past 3 days I've been a complete mess but would of been a whole lot worse with out all of you to moan and whinge and cry too!! 
I'm still spotting a lot less now and also Its gone very dark brown so I'm still trying to convince my self that it's really old blood making it's way out, nut mist of the time I'm being a crazy person who's crying at anything! Thankyou again! Mwah big kisses and hugs and prayers to you all xxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Ping glad youre feeling better. Its hard not to go loopy on 2WW.   We're all in the same boat. Theres still hope as long as the witch stays away.

Starfishtigger that makes perfect sense to me too, u test tomorrow I had blast transffered day after you so I can test Friday, if i want! Ha dh . Best of luck with testing. xx   

Will be logging early to see if you've tested Ali80!! Best of luck lady. x


----------



## catbob

There are so many postings on here it is hard to keep track.

To all those with bfn   - it must feel horrendous just now. I just hope that overtime it starts to get better.

To all those with Bfp - congratulations - may your next 9 months fly by in good health.

Afm this is day 4 post et and the first day I have had real negative thoughts. - need to get on the pma wagon!!! Can I ask a silly question. My Af normally arrives 20th of every month - I had ICSI starting prostap on 11 July. Should my af arrive as normal this month if it has not worked?


----------



## Abeauty

Jane and Lisa congratulations  enjoy your pregnancy and all the best! 

Ali80. Good luck tomorrow. Hope you get a bfp xx

Starfishtigger good luck for tomorrow xxx


Ping if you are spotting a lot less and it's  very dark brown it sounds like old blood, don't worry too much and stay positive 


Hope everybody who's testing tomorrow will be getting . I'm not due to test till Wednesday next week, but i'm sure I won't be able to wait that long and will test on Sunday. I know it's too early but I know myself, I just won't wait any longer 
Girls, you are alll amazing, just wanted to say thank you for your great support you give to each other, it's so important during this   2ww
Lots of love


----------



## Sonia12

Hi girls - just a quick message before going to sleep. I'm really struggling to get to sleep. Trying to calm myself but nerves are getting the best of me as I approach otd on Friday. DH bought 2 clearblue today but "forbid" me from testing tomorrow - haaaaaa!!!!!! It will be a long long day.....

Jane and Lisa - so so happy for you. It gives us all positive vibes... I just have an instinct that this is a lucky thread and we will all have BFPs...


----------



## Sonia12

Ali, starfighter - good luck tomorrow. Will log in as soon as I can to hear your good news...

Jayne - hope you find a shop to buy hpt. Make sure it is sensitive and can detect hcg from 25, like clear blue.  Have everything crossed for you...

Bedazzled - our turn on Friday. Are you ready my dear.... I am cr...ing my self, I want to find out but not sure how I will cope with a BFN, making all sorts Of scenarios in my head... 

Ping - dont give up hope. My best friend had spotting for three months in both her pregnancies, she two health children. Just take it easy, put your feet up if you can. When are you due to test? 

Goodnight for now and hope this time in 6-7 months we will all be chatting about pushchairs and baby accessories...

Love 

Sonia


----------



## BeDazzled

Morning all, I can't sleep   couldn't get to sleep n up at 5 for pee n couldn't get back to sleep. Groan.
Beneath my calm exterior it appears there is some stress lol. I'm like the duck that looks calm swimming while underneath legs are kicking frantically, grrr 2ww  

Sonia it'd appear u are n same boat.... Did u sleep after? I'm gonna test Saturday if I can hold out that long. I had a duvet day yday so that didn't help sleeping, will get out n about today for sanity sake. 

Anyway enuf about me......any news Ali80? Everything crossed for u girl xx  

Anyone else testing this morning?? If so best of luck


----------



## Jane2011

BeDazzled, I went to bed at 10:30 and even thought I've slept, I feel like I've had no sleep at all. My OTD date is tomorrow. Fx to everyone testing with me xx


----------



## Ping23

Morning everyone!! There's quiet a few of us testing tomorrow!! Today is going to be the longest day eeek!! I havnt bought my test yet as knew as soon asvi got it home I'd use it!!!   
I cannot sleep either!! Thinkbits a mixture of all this craziness and having to go the loo in the midnight!!

I'm still spotting!!! Surely if I was goingvto get a BFP it would if stopped Xxx


----------



## ali80

Tested this morning a day early and got a bfn   don't expect it to change by tomorrow. Feel silly for getting my hopes up  
3 fet's from 16 embryos and it's all over. Back to the start with a fresh cycle, which I'm dreading after having horrendous ohss last time
Ali x


----------



## Ping23

Oh Ali I'm so sorry still test tomorrow tho you never know it could change?! Take it easy today lovely and spoil yourself!!! Xxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Ah sugar Ali80 so sorry for you, what a tough journey you've had. 
All the hopes & dreams you've had for 16 embies....   
Did u use a sensitive enough test?
Could there still be hope? 
You're one strong lady to have got thro ohss & all those fets. 
Take time out to be good to yourself xx


----------



## Slug

Hi ladies - know it is a bit late to join as I am due to test tomorrow, but I started following yesterday when I got a small bleed, which stopped and has now turned into brown discharge (sorry TMI) - I thought that if should turn into full flow this morning if was AF but just woke up to more brown spotting (thats a better word!). 

Ping I have been following you especially as I too had mild cramping yesterday. My clinic said the bleeding can be a good sign, so I am still a little bit hopeful, this is also our 6th transfer now and I have not experienced this before. But at the same time I think AF will arrive full force any minute!


----------



## Ping23

Hi slug!  
Mine has been brown for 4 days now and I'm testing tomorrow too! It's good that your hospital have said it can be a good sign!!!!  

I kept thinking my AF was going to arrive but it hasn't mine is more in the morning each day then my night time there's hardly anything haha so godknows what that means!!! 

I'm trying to stay positive that it is infect brown and doesn't seem to be getting heavier!! Fingers crossed for us both hunny!! 2ww is a pain!!!

Xxxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Fingers crossed Ping n Slug!! 
xx


----------



## coully69

Hello everyone
My name is Lucy and I have been reading all of your posts. Congrats to all the ladies with positive tests, enjoy the cloud 9 and let yourself smile and enjoy.

To the BFN I am so sorry, the empty feeling really does drain you doesnt it so take some time to recover then think positive again for next time. There is always a plan B!

This is my 6th cycle, had a BFP on cycle 5 of IVF first one ever after 5 full cycles and no frosties. Had a beautiful girl called darcey who is almost 8 months old.
Currently on cycle 6 due to test 26th August so it is a 16 wait ooooo.  Had a 5 day transfer on Monday 15th with 1 early blastocysts and 1 compacting morulla  which of course I have paniced slightly about as they werent full on blastocysts at day 5 which is expected (isnt it?) but have since chilled because they all develop at their own rate ( thats what i am trying to convince myself of)

Have got 1 expanded blast frozen too which is amazing as this has never happened before, this encouraged me a little. 
No symptoms to report, I am completely comparing this cycle to my last cycle by the day which is awful becuase I know this time when I was pregnant my tummy felt strange and I had tender breast, driving myself a little cu coo.  I suppose all  cycles are different.

Really thought this cycle would be easier since I have already been blessed and I know looking back I used to look at those who already had babies and think 'well you should count yourself lucky' which is true and I do but it doesnt take away the desire for a sibling.

Will read some more about everyone and do some more personal stuff later. Just wanted to intrduce myself and say please can I join you all.
Thanks
Coully69 (lucy)


----------



## MV

Morning girls, there seems to be quite a few of us testing tomorrow, I feel a bit sick even thinking of it it - I think it's the thought of another negative line, was going to test this morning and then made myself hold back until tomorrow.   

Ali80 you poor dote, sending you loads of   though a day can make a difference you know, there's still some hope, hang in there.    

Ping and Slug, hope the bleeding settles for you today and it sounds good that it's brown, the first cycle I had where I did become pregnant I had spotting at this stage too.   

Bedazzled, Jane, Catbob, Abeauty, Jayne, Starfishtigger, Sonia and Sweetcheeks hope everyone doing well today and for tomorrow's testers yep it's going to be a very long day and night!  

Hello to everyone else and congratulations again on the BFP's, great news Jane and Lisa.

MV


----------



## MV

Hi coully69, fingers crossed for you too


----------



## coully69

Just read some more and wanted to add a positive thought to those who have had the heartbreaking news that they so deperately wanted to avoid. After 4 failures I really thought that there was something up and almost went on to donor eggs. I pulled myself back up for cycle 5 and this time decided you know what this one is going to work and no matter what happens it is going to, I read a book called the secret and thought positive all the way through, well up and down anyway and then 5th time lucky I was pregnant. there is no ryhme or reason why prefect embryos dont implant or imperfect ones do, who knows what it is all about. All i know is that for some reson a positive outllok helped me (i am not  PMA type of person either but thought I would give it a whirl).

Wishing those who are testing soon all the luck in the world and lots of PMA. To those who are feeling low I am sending extra fertile vibes to you for your next journey whatever it may be.

Sorry to drone on like a guru which I am far from believe me! Just wanted to try and cheer you and and spur some one.
Lucy.xxxxx


----------



## coully69

That was meant to say spur you all on> drrr


----------



## Ping23

Hi Lucy!  

Welcome to the thread! Thankyou for what you wrote it has cheered me up! Your right tho who knows what goes on with different grade embryos no one can tell what's going to happen! 

MV thankyou as well you have given me a bit more hope! Let's hope today goes quick!! Best of luck hunny

Xxxxx


----------



## Slug

Thanks for positive vibes Lucy. Good luck with your sibling quest.

So many ladies testing tomorow, so there will be good news for some, good luck everyone, hope you get some sleep this evening.

Ping - my bleeding seems to have got heavier, more red now, so think it is a failed cycle for me. So sounds very encouraging that your brown spotting has not got heavier after 4 days. Feel very hopeful for you


----------



## Bluebell77

Hello ladies,

Can I join you all?  We are currently 7DPO with a Blast transfer. This is our last ever shot!! We have absolutely no funds after this. We had 2 other blasts which we had to tell the embroyolgist not to freeze as it will be the end of the road- very scary decision!
Like you Lucy we also have a daughter from our first ICSI which i thought would make the whole thing easier but it really has nt! It is sooo hard. We had a failed FET in April and I cried & cried for days afterwards, especially after getting a false positive. I was in denial as i had convinced myself it had worked. Now I' m scared to test earlier although I still think I may have caved in by the end of the week. 

Can anyone recommend some good sensitive Pregnancy tests? I bought a batch of Ebay which I 'm not sure about.


Congrats to all the recent BFPS !!

Bluebell x


----------



## Sonia12

Hi Ali - I am so sorry darling.   don't give up hope yet, try again at the weekend, maybe it is just late implantation. will be   for you. Even if it is BFN, please do not give up trying. remember you are still very young and I am sure it will happen for you if not this cycle, very soon. 

Lucy - welcome to the thread and try and keep positive (if anyone can manage in the   2WW). What a moving message - when you were about to give up, it worked on your fifth cycle. I so wish your litttle one will have a brother or sister soon. It is also our last cycle so I am trying to stay positive and pray that our last chance will be succesful. 

To all of us testing tomorrow - Good LUCK!       and hope we will all wake up with a BFP (if we manage to sleep tonight...). 

Well I better get back to ... watching television - very exciting  but that all I have brain for today.
Love, Sonia


----------



## Abeauty

Hi girls

Ali I'm so sorry  l test tomorrow  you never know Xxx

Guys i wonder if you can help me, I am getting a bit worried. My BBT is dropping a bit it was 37.10 on Monday, 37.00 on Tuesday , 36.90 on Wednesday and only 36.80 this morning. Is it a bad news? My body dosent  feel anything at all, feeling just normal, except worrying like mad. I really feel like it won't be any luck for me this month 
Thanks and best luck to all who's testing tomorrow


----------



## BeDazzled

Hey ali80 just noticed you had an fet, don't want to get your hopes up but apparently fets can be slower to implant than fresh....... So maybe a test tomo or Saturday wouldn't be a bad idea, sorry to be head wrecking but it's so important not to stop meds until 100% sure it's over.  

xx


----------



## MV

Hi Abeauty, sorry I don't know for sure but I know the cycle where I did become pregnant as the 2ww progressed I became increasingly 'cold' - didn't record my temps at all but cold to the point where it was pyjamas, fleece, socks two quilts in bed   . Pretty cold during the days too - I did google it and whilst it said more common for women to becomer 'warmer' a drop in body temp was not unheard of either. Try not to worry hon.   

Sonia, delighted to hear your having a TV day - mine has been pretty similar today too though I did get up a wee while ago and make some lovely ginger biscuits - good for upset tums! So I ate two   Take care, Mv


----------



## Abeauty

MV-thanks a million for you support. I just heard that the temperature should stay up since ovulation throughout whole pregnancy, and if you are not pregnant it goes down and then your period starts again, something to do with progesteron levels . I"m so confused, but i think in some cases ignorance is bliss, i wish I knew less about all this getting pregnant business. My mum said she was bleeding (not spotting) quite a bit with her two pregnancies and never realized she wasn't supposed to, so she didn't worry at all and thought it was normal  By the way she had no other problems, me and my brother were born very healthy. So, for those who's spotting, all the chances you will be fine.


----------



## Sonia12

Abeuty - i know it is easy to say but don't worry about bbt. I don't think it means anything. Progesterone can affect body temperature. Also not sure what the weather is where you are, but it's flipping cold down here. It has been raining all day (great day for TV and blanket though  ) 

MV -      ginger biscuits sound great. I will ring DH to go and buy some for me on his way home   - well for the baby not me      

Ali - how are you doing? Bedazzled is right, don't stop your meds yet. hpt is not very sensitive so may still be BFP. Can you organise a blood test to have your hCG tested? That will tell you for certain. My collegue did not get a BFP on hpt for 2-3 after she had a hCG detected in the blood test.

AFM - as I already said TV, blanket and worried sick for tomorrow. I am having quite a bit of cramping again today, had stopped for few days, not sure what that means. boobs still sore but not as bad. I am supposed to go back to work on Monday - really don't look forward to it, esp if it is bad news tomorrow... but hey, keeping positive...      we will all have BFP tomorrow...


----------



## Slug

Good luck Sonia - I really hope this is your time to smile


----------



## MrsScooby

Good luck for all those testing tomorrow  
On day 3 of 2 ww and after so many times of being through this before I'd have thought it would get easier for me, it just doesn't.
Also am remembering how gross pessaries are


----------



## Harriet75C

mrsscooby lol @ pessary comment! They are really nasty, aren't they   

And the wait gets no easier.  No easier at all.

It doesn't actually get any easier when you get pg though - it's just waiting for the first scan, then the second scan etc. - all the milestones come round v v v slowly.


----------



## Sonia12

I know what you mean Harriet, I had the same experience with you - I was so happy when I had BFP and thought "that's it now, wait 9 months and will have my twins in my arms". Next pg will not be the same again, but a BFP is a step closer to having our baby. We will never get over the loss of our babies, but it will all be better when we hold our little one in our arms - be posisitve       . 

I think it is really unfair, isn't it??!! Finding out you are pregnant should be a happy event and so should be the 9 months of pregnacy. If I find out I hav ea BFP tomorrow, I will be very happy but mostly relieved and certainly terrified to my own core waiting for the weekly scans; I expect it will be torture but so want to go through the whole 9 months....


----------



## MrsScooby

Its a long journey just doing the treatment and keeping hope and having disappointments, its sounds like its just as long a journey once you get BFP.  Hope for all of us its a journey we can experience at some point


----------



## ali80

Thanks for all your messages ladies  
I've had a good cry, but still don't feel any better though! I am gutted this time as it was the last of our frosties, and has just been what would of been my odd if the last pregnancy had continued   
I'll be thinking of everyone testing in the morning and sending them a million   Good luck Jane2011,Ping, Abeauty, MV, and dewdrops     and anyone else hoping their dreams will be answered
Ali x


----------



## MV

I really feel for you Ali80   and I think you should still test on your test date tomorrow just to check hon  

Wishing all Friday testers all the very best, will be thinking of us all .      

You get such great comfort and support from these 'chats' - thankyou so much girls     

Fingers crossed, MV


----------



## coully69

Hi Ladies,just wanted tosay sending big good luck vibes straight throught the screen to you all. PMA and hope you get some sleep.xxxxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Best of luck to everyone testing tomorrow.    
Bring on the bfps 

xx


----------



## catbob

Fingers crossed for those testing tomorrow x


----------



## Jane2011

To all my fellow testers in the morn, best of luck. Surely 1 of us needs to have a reason to grin like a Cheshire cat xxxxxxxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Each one of you deserve the reason to grin like a Cheshire cat tomorrow!!!  lol    
Bring on the PMA!!
Fingers n toes crossed for each of you ladies 
xx


----------



## Jane2011

Did 2 tests, lines are so faint almost not there (maybe brain tricking me) so inconclusive. Will re-test tomorrow though that seems like so long away


----------



## coully69

Jane 2011, I'm sure that as long as the line is there that is good, my thoughts are that your line will go from strength to strength. Fingers crossed for you. Hope the other ladies are doing well too.
Thinking of everyone
Lucy.xxxxx


----------



## Bluebell77

Jane-

did the line appear within the first few minutes?  If so then it is a line. Sounds very positive to me. On my last pregnancy I had the faintest line a couple of days early. You had to tilt the test to even see it but it just got stronger and stronger over the next few days.

Best of luck for your retest tomorrow. Ooohhhhh I'm very so scared about mine!!! I'm usually an early tester but the pressure this time is so much I don't dare even think about it xxx

How is everyone else feeling

Love to all

Bluebell xxx


----------



## musicmaker

Hi can I join you?


Hoping to have et this afternoon (day 3).  Unfortunately not the best quality embryos, but still hoping that there is hope.  This is always the worst part for me, just waiting.


----------



## Ping23

BFN devastated xxx


----------



## mooers

So sorry to hear that Ping. Wish there was something I could say that would help. All I can do is send you a hug   Don't bottle up how you feel, I found a good couple of days of crying really helped me, although I'm not sure DH appreciated it!


----------



## Abeauty

Jane 2011, I'm sure it is a good news!!!! Any sort of line is a  .  Fingers crossed for you. 
Ping - honey, so sorry   . But just in case test tomorrow morning too. 
Hope the other ladies are doing all right.
Thinking of everyone
Abeauty


----------



## MV

Another negative for us.
Good luck everyone else. MV x


----------



## BeDazzled

Jane they do say a line is a line, so fingers crossed it'll be stronger tomorrow. Hope u can stay sane till then. The waiting is so hard, at least u have some hope tho so hang on in there    

Ah ping I'm so sorry, you poor thing.it's just so hard and no one can anything to make it better.  
Takeit easy on yourself & your poor body. Take time to cry, scream, get drunk whatever u need to do to get yourself back on track with a plan B.  

Afm am testing tomo... & doubts starting to creep in. Apart from few spells of dizziness & some heaviness that's it symptom wise, n sure they like all symptoms could b good or bad 
I hate the 2ww, guess Ill love it if it works tho but it's just so long & headwrecking. 
Any test buddies for tomorrow? 

Welcome aboard to all newbies. Hope you get your bfps


----------



## BeDazzled

Oh god MV I'm so sorry, you've had such a tough journey.  
Ive endo & left ovary was removed as well. Medical issues can be so depressing, i really hope ur ok. Please don't blame yourself, Im sure u gave it your all. 
So so sad for you guys xx i can totally empathize. We moved to DE this cycle. Coming to the end of our ttc days, not sure my body can take much more after all Ops etc in past. 
Thinking of you  
xx


----------



## MrsScooby

So sorry to hear of todays BFN's, it just not fair  and there is no words anyone can say to make the situation feel any better.
Look after yourselves and partners.
Take carexx


----------



## coully69

So sorry to hear about the BFNs today, life can be so cruel, like others have said no words can express how you feel, there is just no answer out there as to why this happens. Huge hugs to you all. If you can have some wine, it wont take away the pain but it might just numb you a little and get some sleep at least. Lots and lots of love to you all. My heart feels for you all totally.xxxxxxx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me jumping in. I am on my 2ww and it is eating away at me, so desparate to know the results. This is my first IVF cycle with donor eggs and donor sperm. ET was on 15th August with test date 26th August.

I had a bit of a wobble last night as started to see some discharge but managed to find some positive information on hear last night so calmed down a bit. So nervous.

I'm really sorry to hear those of you who have had BFP, I don't know how you feel but it must be devastating and I send you lots of   and good luck to everyone else that is waiting.....

Jules xx


----------



## Abeauty

Oh poor MV I'm really sorry,   i really hope you are ok. 
i am so sad for you guys, i can totally understand and empathize with you, I've been there. 
BeDazzled - don't say you are coming to the end of your ttc days, our bodies can take much more than you think. 
I am really wishing you all the best and lots of luck in future. I know how heart breaking all this is, but girls, chins up! Try to concentrate on positives, like your family, friends people you love and care about. If you can, go away, change the atmosphere, treat your self's  to a massage or a facial, have your nails done, or something what you find relaxing, it really helps. Go for a night out with your girlfriends, have a few cooktails, go mad     
Thinking of you


----------



## MrsScooby

Abeauty said:


> Oh poor MV I'm really sorry,  i really hope you are ok.
> i am so sad for you guys, i can totally understand and empathize with you, I've been there.
> BeDazzled - don't say you are coming to the end of your ttc days, our bodies can take much more than you think.
> I am really wishing you all the best and lots of luck in future. I know how heart breaking all this is, but girls, chins up! Try to concentrate on positives, like your family, friends people you love and care about. If you can, go away, change the atmosphere, treat your self's to a massage or a facial, have your nails done, or something what you find relaxing, it really helps. Go for a night out with your girlfriends, have a few cooktails, go mad
> Thinking of you


Good advice, treat yourselves, do things that make you feel good about you and help you cope with your sadness at this time. In the past when I've been in the same situation I try to find something to do that makes me smile and laugh again  helped with a few drinks to escape the bad place in my head.


----------



## Abeauty

I am going loopy, hearing all the sad news today. I believe there won't be any good news for me. Last two times when I got pregnant I could really feel it, this time nothing at all  I know its too early to feel pg,  but I just know that AF is on its way. Why can't I just relax, and what ever will be will be. 
Last night I met a girl I know in the shop and she told me her good news, she said they weren't even trying it just happened straight away. I couldn't even feel happy for her, all I could think was that how come its so easy for them and so hard for us!!! So sad to feel that way, I should have been happy for her really, but I wasn't, I was just jealous.


----------



## Jane2011

I did a digital one and it's said pregnant 1-2 weeks! I'm in complete shock. Please stick

Massive hugs to all you ladies out there, in particular MV and Ping xxxxxxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Ohhh Jane that's brilliant!!! Congrats lady   
It's a huge boost to see the words on digitas init? 
Here's to a happy health 8 mths xx


----------



## Abeauty

well done Jane that's a brilliant news!!! Congrats darling   
Happy healthy 8 mths


----------



## Harriet75C

Really sorry to hear about the BFNs. <hugs> I know there is nothing i can say to make it better, but I hope you have better luck in the future.

Jane - Yay for the BFP!  FX it's nice and sticky and may the next 8 months be the most boring, uneventful time of your life!


----------



## Slug

Ping23 -- I'm so sorry to hear you got a BFN. It is devastating and you need to give yourself time to recover. I think this is your first time, so I just wanted to say that it does get easier, I think the first BFN is the hardest, but this whole process makes us stronger. So hang on in their - your time will come.

I'm afraid it is a BFN for me too - but my AF got heavier yesterday, so I did most of my crying then. Now time to enjoy all the things you can't have during tx and on to the next round.

Congrats to the BFP's on this thread, you deserve this so much. 
 to BFN ladies - our time will come


----------



## Abeauty

Dear Slug, I am so so sorry  And you are right, your time will come, just hang on for a while, it jut must come


----------



## catbob

To all those with bfn - sorry to hear your news   

to those with bfp - congratulations x


----------



## Jane2011

Slug, big hugs  Xxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Slug sorry to hear your bad news. You're absolutely right you're time will come. Loving your pma lady. 
Best of luck with ur plan b.  

Anyone else testing tomo? Or is it just me on my lonesome?  
xx


----------



## Jane2011

Good luck for tomoz BeDazzled, fx


----------



## Abeauty

Good luck BeDazzled, hope it's a   for you tomorrow! I'm testing on sunday, hope to resist the temptation to test tomorrow xxx


----------



## ali80

Hi everyone.
I haven't had chance to read back and am on my phone so it's too much hassle.
Just wishin bedazzled lots of luck tomorrow and everyone else testing too, good luck xxx
Ali x


----------



## dewdrops

Hi everyone, Had my Blood test yesterday , I called in to find out th eresults in the afternoon and it was a *BFP*! Yes. My hubby and I did the pee stick test later in the evening and there was first only one line and ten a few seconds later, there was that second line. I said to him it is amazing how a line less than 5mm can affect us so much. I cried with joy for minutes. Praise Jesus !!!

Today is week 5 beginning and I just had a brown stain when i peed. I have no fears..... He is still looking out for me.. God is!


----------



## BeDazzled

Ah girls BFN for me again. 3 hpts & 10dp5dt so no doubt, just can't believe it hasn't worked for us yet again. 
I should be grateful that we have 3 snowbabies but at this moment it's hard to be grateful for much  
xx


----------



## Harriet75C

BeDazzled - it is still early and if you get a late implanter then there might still be a chance... But if it stays BFN I'm v v v sorry. <hugs>

Slug - sorry for the BFN 

Dew - Congrats on the BFP 

I tested on Thursday morning and got a BFN, then Thursday pm and got a BFP, which was still positive yesterday and today, so I'm tentatively hoping that it was a real BFP


----------



## Jane2011

BeDazzled, think it could be too early. When is your OTD?

Dew - congrats

Xx


----------



## BeDazzled

Thanks for replys girls, but its 15 days since EC, so not really too early. HCG should have been high enough to detect yesterday 9dp5dt.
Clinic gave OTD of 24th which is 19 days after EC, 2wks after ET, which is very long.  
Anyway thanks for your thoughts. I'm staying on meds till bloods on monday anyway, so I guess all will be revealed then. 
Feel at a loose end now. xx


----------



## Ping23

Bedazzled I am so so sorry sending lots if hugs I know only to well how you feel. Take some time and keep yourself occupied.

Everyone else thankyou so much for all your kind messages yesterday really ment a lot, not really sure how to feel now just a bit empty and disappointed in myself really, xxxx


----------



## MV

Hi girls, thanks for all your lovely messages, it really helps.This is a pretty grim place to be though I know it does get better. Huge hugs to those of you in the same boat  

Be-dazzled hang on it there until Mon - you just never know   . Abeauty hope you're feeling a little better today, fingers crossed for you   

Congratulations to all those of you with BFP's, great news.

Take care, Mv xx


----------



## princess29

HI everyone, 

So sorry for those you have got BFN, I know its heartbreak and theres nothing I can say to make you feel better but im sending you     

Congratulations to the BFP!! 

Well I also need you help, I got a BFP yesterday afternoon and again this morning, they are clear visable lines, but now am petrified that the trigger is still in my body and these results are fake.    I did my trigger 2 weeks ago today, so would that be 14 days? This is my 1st IVF and im not very clued up with it all but was hoping that you ladies would help me before I go   Thankyou. xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi Hun I wouldn't say it was the trigger  I'd say congrats on ur bfp  xx


----------



## ali80

Ping – How you feeling now sweetie?    I really though us testing around thurs/fri were the lucky gang, I had such a good feeling about us all   Sending lots of gentle  

Mv – Doesn’t get any easier does it, and it’s a horrible feeling and dark place we’re in right now isn’t it. Sending lots of   you way.

Be Dazzled – Oh no   I thought you were going to post good news. Really sorry be dazzled   

Jane 2001 – Really lovely news, glad someone has finally got a bfp      

Slug – So sorry for you too hun     glad there’s still some pma knocking about    

Harriet  - Sounds good to me   Congratulations     

Dew – Congratulations  

I retested and still bfn   I rang my clinic to tell them the result and they told me all nhs tx has been suspended      I suppose I am in a good position as we won the competition to have a free ivf cycle at The Lister in London this year    Looks like we’ll be heading to London then!  
Love to all and thanks for being so fab and helping me get through the last 2 weeks, shame we didn't all get a happy ending and get to share the next 9 months, you're all incredibly strong and caring ladies. Wishing you all the very very best of luck in which ever path this journey takes you down    
Ali x


----------



## Sonia12

Hello girls,

MV, Ping - I am so sorry to hear your news.     take your time to grieve and then spoil yourselves, but don't give up trying. You will get there. It is a very long nasty journey. 

Beddazled - sorry to hear you have BFN but it may be way too early to test. Don't give up hope. With my twins last year I did not get a BFP until 13dp5dt and yours is only 10dp; wait until Monday. Blood test will be far more accurate. There must be a reason why they ask us NOT to test early...

Jane, Helen, Dewdrops, Princes, Harriett and anyone else I missed - Congratulations on BFP      May we have the most boring uneventful 8months of our lives until the day we hold our little ones in our hands      

AFM - I was supposed to test yesterday but reading the sad news, I chickened out and posponed the test for today - it is BFP!!! I am in complete shock and terrified. Please, please stick with me this.... I love you so much my little one.... I       all day along for a positive outcome. Will go for blood test on Monday and hopefully all being well for another intralipid infussion. I am so scared but feeling a lot more positive this time - 4th time lucky I hope... 

Lots of love to everyone. 

Sonia


----------



## princess29

Thankyou Helen85, I hope so. Congrats to you too!    Im finding it hard to be happy because of my history but am trying to think each pregnancy is different and this will all be ok. xxx

Ali80, So sorry hun     Shocked about the funding, so is that it then no more? We had this 1st IVF on the NHS but that was the only one we get, feel very sorry for everyone who needs tx. xxx

Sonia12, massive congrats hunny, your right there is a reason - so you know the trigger has left your body and you BFP is real!! Im keeping my fingers crossed for all of us too. xxx


----------



## Sonia12

Ali - so sorry to hear that honey.       Good news about your next cycle; the Lister is a good clinic and I pray that wil be your time. I hope you will not have to travel to far to get here. Unfortunately it can be a very expensive as well as emotionally draining journey.


----------



## Sonia12

It is terrible isn't it Compared to what the NHS spends, IVF treatment is only but a very minor fraction of the expenses (I know bacuase I work for the NHS). We only had our 3rd ICSI cycle funded by the NHS becuase we moved to another PCT which funded fertility treatment. Unofrtunately as had severe OHSS we did not have ET after ICSI and had this as cancelled cycle. When we went back for the FET transfer, the hospital said PCT had withdrawn funding and we could not have any more NHS treatment. We must have spent almost £50K so far and had to remortgage our house but really don't mind as long as we have a baby in the end...


----------



## Abeauty

Sending lots of    to all of you you with bfns

Be Dazzled – Really sorry, it's so terrible when your hopes colaps like that. 

Jane 2001 – well done!  Happy someone has finally got a bfp        

Harriet  -   Congratulations     

Dew – Congratulations  

Ali - sorry love, really sorry 
I am testing tomorrow, hope for  , don't feel like I'm going to get it, but hey, there is still a chance

Lots of love


----------



## princess29

Good luck for tommorrow ABeauty


----------



## K8-1980

Hi all, 
My OTD is Friday next week, 26th, do you think Wednesday would be too early to test?
I am really frustrated with all the waiting, this is our 2nd and final attempt as I have low egg reserves and £ is too tight!
   thoughts !
So sorry for those of you with BFN's  
Congrats to those of you with those oh so important BFP's


----------



## Sonia12

Hi Kate
wedn should be fine, you need to allow at least ten days after ET. I think we all test earlier than instructed anyway  my otd was not till monday but tested today. Try to keep yourself occupied - I found tv to be the most effective thing (I rarely watch tv otherwise). Good luck, keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## ali80

Sonia - Congratulations, hoping the next 9 months are smooth for you     We do live quite far away from London, we are in the Midlands so it's quite a trek, but then we'd do anything if we thought it was worth a chance   Wishing you lots of happiness  

Abeauty - The very best of luck tomorrow       
Ali x


----------



## musicmaker

Congratulations to all those with BFP  and hugs   to those with BFN.
Ali80 - sorry to hear your results, we were 2ww together in Nov.  I had been following and hoping for you.  Hopefully your cycle at the Lister is meant to be so good luck when you go for it.  Take care of yourself in the meantime. I know what you mean about doing anything if you thought it would help.  I told the embryologist yesterday that if he told me that standing in a bowl of water with a stone on my head, I'd do it if I thought it would help.  This was when he was asking if we wanted assited hatching.  Not sure if he thought we were crazy or desperate.

This is only the first day of 2ww (even though for me its only 10 days not 14)for me and I'm already going a bit stir crazy.  Its going to be a long wait.  And the weather here is crazy.  Flash floods and now nice warm and sunny.


----------



## Jane2011

Sonia, congrats that's wonderful news xxx


----------



## Abeauty

Thanks guys, I really need all the luck there is    
Congratulation to the new BFPs!!!


----------



## coully69

So sorry to al the BFN's there are just no words to say that can make you feel better straight afterwards,your postivity will return though I am sure.
To the BFP ladies wow you must be thrilled, well done and enjoy every minute.

I am starting to shrink a bit now, keep comparing this cycle to my last BFP cycle and yes I do feel the occasional twinge in the uterus are but think thats quite normal,last time I had stabby oains in my boobs by now but nothing in that area yet,anyone have any words of wisdom about not comparing 2ww's or how every pregnancy is differemt clinging on to the poitivity but finding it hard. You would think I would be a pro as this is my 6th 2ww but no. Help!


----------



## Laura-Lu

Hi All, 

's all round.

I'm 4dp3dt from DE cycle in Ukraine.

Official test day is 30/8 but I doubt I'll last that long and will probably test a couple of days early.

For one reason and another (low fert rate despite DE/Fibroid) I'm not holding out much hope, in fact I feel like it's over already.

I haven't posted on here for ages but wanted to feel like I was in the game so here I am.

Here's hoping for good news for those of you waiting for results, congratulations to those with BFP's and my sympathies to those that have suffered bad  There aren't really any words. 

L x


----------



## Sonia12

Hello girls - just a quick message as on the phone...

Abeuty and anyone else testing tomorrrow - Good luck!!!! Let's hope we will wake up to good news!

Ali - absolutely worth the travel. They are quite friendly at the Lister although very busy so be prepared for long waits. And if you would like to grab some lunch with a buddy, give me a shout I live in London 

Laura - You need to stay positive hard though this may be.    for you

AFM - having some camping lower tummy today but no other symptoms. Not sure if I'm supposed to have any symptoms so early? Anyone else with a recent BFP experiencing any p symptoms yet?

Love Sonia


----------



## MrsScooby

coully69 said:


> So sorry to al the BFN's there are just no words to say that can make you feel better straight afterwards,your postivity will return though I am sure.
> To the BFP ladies wow you must be thrilled, well done and enjoy every minute.
> 
> I am starting to shrink a bit now, keep comparing this cycle to my last BFP cycle and yes I do feel the occasional twinge in the uterus are but think thats quite normal,last time I had stabby oains in my boobs by now but nothing in that area yet,anyone have any words of wisdom about not comparing 2ww's or how every pregnancy is differemt clinging on to the poitivity but finding it hard. You would think I would be a pro as this is my 6th 2ww but no. Help!


The 2ww never gets easier, this is my number 8 and last, if anything it gets harder I think, it just messes your head and you scrutinise every feeling or non feeling. 
Am on day 5 following 3day fet, having cramping off and on and (.) (.) getting increasingly sore, feeling more tired but have been pretty lazy all week (tired doing nothing ). Have had all these feelings before and never had a BFP, although 3 chemical pregnancies, think most of these symptoms can be related to the progesterone pessaries, how much I hate these little monsters


----------



## BeDazzled

Thanks for all the kind thoughts girls. 
Best of luck to girlies testing tomorrow xx


----------



## MrsF08

Hi Ladies

I've just found this thread..... its a bit late cos my OTD is today!!!  If only i'd found it eariler.  

I'm testing later today as DH is away until tonight.  

Good luck to you all and I hope that the 2ww is being kind to you!!!


----------



## NatashaD

Natashad testing 22nd august. 1st ivf treatment


----------



## carol69

Hi Everyone,

Do you mind if I join you, not posted on this site before.

I am 8dp2dt, from DE cycle in Spain.  This 2ww is sooooooo long.  My OTD is Thursday 25th Aug and have to do blood test, not home test.
As you will all probably be familiar with I am pulling my hair out at the moment and homing in on every little feeling my body throws at me.  Not feeling to low today, had my worst day Friday.

Good luck to you all, will be keeping my fingers crossed for all those pending test dates.

xx
Carol


----------



## Jane2011

Welcome to Natasha and Carol. If we can help in any way, just shout xx


----------



## carol69

Hi Jane 2011,

Thanks for that note of support, just noticed from previous posts you have just got a BFP,  massive congratulations, well done. YIPPEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Jane2011

Thanks Carol, it hasnt sunk in yet and im a bit scared to change my profile ticker just in case.  Once we know everything is ok, i can change it then.  Wishing you the best of luck with your treatment xx


----------



## Abeauty

Hi guys, welcome to all the new members, all the best to you all. Hope there will be lots  , good luck.
I decided not to test this morning because I really feel like my period is coming, so I will wait till Wednesday. If  af are  not here by then, there will be a good chance to get My long waited bfp. 
I am going really crazy  in here, feeling well, almost too well, im afraid no pregnancy symptoms, just a bit tired but that's just because I can.t sleep well now days- nerves are taking over me. 
Best of luck to all of you who are testing tomorrow,
Lots of love


----------



## MV

Abeauty hang on in there, it's just awful isn't it the waiting and wondering, fingers crossed for Wed. Take care, MV xx


----------



## debs01

Hi Carole

I'm at the same stage as you.Had my DE transfer on the 14th Aug, have my blood test on the 25th.We also went to Spain.

Today my stomach feel's bloated and firm so i keep thinking this is good New's,what do you think?.

Can't wait for Thursday.

Hugs Debs


----------



## carol69

Hi Debs,

What a coincidence.  Do you have to do a home test or a blood test?

Like you my stomach has felt bloated on off since transfer, but I keep convincing myself its just the utrogestan pessaries.  Today I have convinced myself I'm going to get a BFN as I have loads of menstrual symptoms, however again the pessaries can cause this, just having a down day.  

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## MrsScooby

carol69 said:


> Hi Debs,
> 
> What a coincidence. Do you have to do a home test or a blood test?
> 
> Like you my stomach has felt bloated on off since transfer, but I keep convincing myself its just the utrogestan pessaries. Today I have convinced myself I'm going to get a BFN as I have loads of menstrual symptoms, however again the pessaries can cause this, just having a down day.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you xxx


Know exactly what you mean about the pessaries and symptoms, I have another week of waiting to go. 
Getting slight yellow/creamy coloured discharge today, (sorry for the detail  ) is this likely to be the pessaries? Have used crinone gel in past and not experienced this kind of discharge from them.


----------



## carol69

Hi Mrs Scooby, 

When is your test date?

The symptoms are so varied and you can never tell whether they are due to meds or not.  Sounds like it could be the waxy discharge from the outer of the pessary, it does say on my leaflet that that happens.  Hope that helps.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. xx


----------



## MrsScooby

Thanks Carol69, thought it might have been the wax coating but with all that we go through with the treatment sometimes I can't be rational and objective about what I'm feeling.  OTD 30th Aug, blood test, but for the first time I might do HPT on the 28th as I go onto nightshift on the Mon and it might be easier to know the result before the 30th, although enjoy being PUPO.


----------



## Sonia12

Hello to everyone who joined this thread and all the best wishes for your otd  . Take it easy on the 2ww and keep yourselves occupied (if that's possible). It is the worst part I think - your mind and body play awful tricks...

Pinkcat - have the recent BFPs moved to another thread? I seem to have lost contact with everyone... 

I am having hcg tested tomorrow and feeling terrified - BFP brings another long wait and anxiety....


----------



## debs01

Hi Carole

I'm going to Bourne hall Thursday for the blood test.They have told me they give you the results over the phone,really don't want this news over the phone so my DH and i are going to hang around.

Debs x


----------



## debs01

Hi,Feeling very low today.Didn't have a very good night sleep   

This feels like torture


----------



## pinkcat

Sonia12 said:


> Pinkcat - have the recent BFPs moved to another thread? I seem to have lost contact with everyone...


Yes, most ladies move on to other boards after their test day...


----------



## coogie

I am DEIVF and testing on 31st august! Its my second time and very nervous. last time every symptom I had was actually down to the Progesterone medication anot not pregnancy. 2 weeks is soooo long.


----------



## saragh

Debs01   big hugs hunny, I'm the same age as you and had 2 blasts transferred the 13th and yes it's hell! I'm going slowly insane waiting. It's our last chance this time. 
Try and do something to take your mind off it all but I know it's not easy. Hang in there


----------



## saragh

Coogie, yup... progesterone is cruel! I have symptoms but I'm writing them off because I know the progesterone could easily be the culprit. It really messes with your head!


----------



## debs01

Hi, how do i add my name to this thread. My testing day is the 25th.

Debs


----------



## debs01

Thanks coogie,yeah i know i should try and take my mind off things,but can't think of anything else.

Debs x


----------



## K8-1980

OMG this waiting is killing me! 
I hope those testing today get good news! 
Apologies in advance if my signature thing is a mess been playing with it and think I've broken it! lol
   thoughts 

X


----------



## vixter_1

Hello, can I join? I had a FET IVM transfer yesterday - test date 30th august!  Wishing everyone all the luck in the world!
V x


----------



## Jayne1007

Hello Everyone,

Congratulations to those of you who've had a BFP over the last few days and heart-felt sadness for those of you've who've had the dreaded AF or BFN.

AFM - as expected, following a heavy bleed, a BFP.  I'm off to join another thread now.

Good luck to the rest of you who are still waiting for your OTD - I hope that you have more success than we did.

Jayne xx


----------



## Harriet75C

Waves to newbies

Jayne - sorry it didn't work our for you  

I was really worried that the BFP I got last thursday wasn't going to stick around, but i tested again today and CB Digi has gone up from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks, so it looks like the hcg is increasing!    I think i might be officially pregnant!  Am in shock...


----------



## Jane2011

Congrats Harriet. I'm at the simiar stage with you praying it will stick. I cant wait for the early scan to reassure me x


----------



## sadie786

Hi All 

Am new on this thread - thanks Pinkcat for directing me to this! Congrats to all those who have got their bfps and my thoughts with those who got bfns. I test on 27th - after a frozen cycle and 2 embies put back in. I just so wish my dream comes true - but i have been experiencing no symptoms at all and its making me believe it just hasn't worked - again. Anyone in a similar situation?

Cheering everyone on thats due to test from today !!


----------



## carol69

Hi everyone,

having a really low day, convinced its not worked due to all premenstrual symptoms I have, exacerbated by tiredness and irritable.  Only have to wait til Thursday for test, but so tempted to do HPT before thursday.  Clinic has told me it has to be a blood test, but oh my god, i am going out of my mind.

Love and hugs to all

xx


----------



## Bluebell77

Oh god Carol me toooooo!  OTD is due Thursday, which seems like a lifetime away.  
I 'm going to have to do a test in the morning. I resisted first thing this morning and then regretted it for the rest of the day. 
I nearly pulled one out of the cupboard each time I went to the loo this afternoon! The only thing stopping me is the fact that I know it would not be first morning urine and therefore not that accurate anyway.

Bluebell x


----------



## carol69

Oh Bluebell,

Thanks you've made me feel so much better, I thought I was silly thinking of doing a test early.  Glad I'm not the only one.  I think I'm with you you hun, might do one in the morning.  Fingers crossed for you xxx.

Debs, hang in there honey, looks like there's few of us going through the mill today.  Just want to say a big thank you for suggesting Bourn Hall, just rang them they were lovely and going there this thursday for test (10.30, colchester).  So thank you the thought of driving into London was stressing me in itself.  Fingers crossed honey xxx


----------



## princess29

Hi girls. 

Just wanted to say I tested early and I so wish I didn't as I've just caused myself added worry, and also remember that the hcg trigger cauld be in your system until 14 days after the day you injected. I forgot this and then spent the whole weekend wondering if the BFP was false!! 

Just thought I would share, I'm still terrified now and am just praying nothing goes wrong before my OTD on Weds!!!!


----------



## sadie786

Hang in there ladies !! I am soooo dying to test too ! For some reason my clinic has a test date 17 days after ET!! Its real agony now - just the wait! Thoughts to all xxx


----------



## fingers_crossed1982

Hi ladies,

Congratulations to all the BFPs!!  

Best wishes and hugs to all the BFNs  

I am also new to this thread, my test date is 30th August (should have been 29th but its a bank holiday!). This will be 19 days after EC which seems like ages! It is our first round of ICSI. 

xx


----------



## debs01

Hi,stomach has been feeling bloated all day and very firm.Really want to do a test but DH said it's best to wait till Thursday.

Congrats to all the BFP today.

Debs x


----------



## maggieethel

Hi All

Im new to this forum and to be honest the last few days reading all the posts its helped me soo much,  this 2ww is a killer!

i had ET on Saturday (5 day transfer) so due to test on the 31st, please could you add me to your group, good luck to everyone testing over the forthcoming weeks xx

ps - if anyone can point me in the direct of somewhere to understand the terminology your using that would be fab, some of the abbreviations are throwing me  lol

sam'


----------



## vixter_1

Hi Sam and welcome! Also a bit of a newbie. I see we are testing around the same time, I had a FET yesterday and test on 30th! Was it your first ET? How you feeling? What treatment did you have? Are you working or resting during the waiting period? Was my second shot with IVM - trying to remain confident & taking a weeks hols to rest up!  

V x


----------



## coully69

Hi ladies.I am testing on the 26th Friday so same as some others. This is my 6th cycle so will answer questions in any way I can, My last cycle resulted in my wonderful 8mth old daughter.  Please let me help if I can.
Thanks
Lucy.
P.S It doesnt get any easier each cycle during the 2ww. Boo.


----------



## carol69

Hi Sam,

Welcome, I've pasted a listed of the abbreviations as requested, this should help you.

Hi Lucy, good luck for Friday, I'm on Thursday not much of my nails left!!!!

*What do all those abbreviations and acronyms mean?*

These are basically a type of shorthand for some of the more regularly used words on *FF*. Here is a brief list of the most common ones:

2WW = 2 Week Wait (the nailbiting period between embryo transfer/ovulation/basting and pregnancy testing)
AF / Aunt Flo = Menstrual cycle
AFM = As for me
BFN /  = Big Fat Negative 
BFP /  = Big Fat Positive
BMS = Baby Making Sex
DE = Donor Egg 
DH = Dear/Darling Husband 
DN = Dear Neice/ Nephew
DP = Dear Partner 
DW = Dear Wife 
DD = Dear Daughter
DS = Dear Son 
DX =Diagnosis
D/R = Down Regulation (the first stage of long protocol IVF)
DPT or DPO = Days past transfer or Days past ovulation.
EC = Egg collection
ET = Embryo Transfer 
FET = Frozen Embryo Transfer
FSH = Follicle Stimulating Hormone
HPT = Home Pregnancy Test.
IF = Infertility 
M/C = Miscarriage
OPK = Ovulation Predictor kit
OTD = Official test day
Pee stick = Home Pregnancy Test 
PG = Pregnant
PM = personal message (sometimes IM is used)
PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise (i.e. on the 2ww)
SA = Semen Analysis 
TTC = Trying To Conceive 
TX = Treatment
[/quote]


----------



## maggieethel

Hi Carol69

thanks for the list this helps a great deal lol

coully69 - wow 6th cycle that's amazing strength, i haven't even completed one yet and struggle to think how i could go through it all again, the emotional roller-coaster is nothing like i've ever felt before, but for something so amazing as a baby i suppose we do.

i have a 3 year old and we used clomid to achieve this pregnancy but i only took a 3 month course and conceived on the 4th month, i assumed  that i would only need this again but took 6th months and nothing, so eventually decided to take the plunge and go for IVF...


----------



## Bluebell77

So an update from me. Caved in this morning as i could nt bear it any longer. I know I am naughty!! 
Got a faint line which has given me hope!!! Trigger shot was 14days ago so hoping that tomorrow I might get a bit of a stronger line as this it what happened for my last pregnancy. (I had no clue about the trigger shot being in your system last time round!)

Remaining cautiously optimistic !!

Bluebell xx


----------



## vixter_1

Hi bluebell,

That's looking really positive!  Keeping everything crossed for that line getting darker and darker  

Good luck

V x


----------



## saragh

Must admit I almost tested this morning, had ET 13/08. The only thing that stopped me is I just can't face a negative again. Feel dreadful this morning though, queasy and a stonking headache, think hubby is transferring his hangover to me! He was on the wine last night but not me obviously and it's me who feels rough!! Simply not fair!!!! Hope that line stick Bluebell!!


----------



## Jules2194

Hi everyone,

Congratulations to everyone who has BFP and my heart goes out to everyone with BFN. I really cannot comprehend how you must be feeling    

I hope everyone is staying positive. I'm keep having waves of negativity, it's very difficult is this 2ww!!!

I've only a few days left now to wait til my test - Friday!! I'm so nervous and scared.  It seems everyone has different symptoms/feelings which is understandable as we are all different. I've been feeling ill on and off since ET on 15th August. Today I feel really bloated and ucky! I've been experiencing real bouts of tiredness as well that just comes over me really strange.. Has anyone else had this? I've been feeling as though AF is on way since had E/T also. Finger crossed the little embie will hang in there. I keep talking to my picture, sounds daft I know......

Can I ask some advice also. The clinic told me to lay off caffeine. I drink decaf is that ok. And how about drinking hot chocolate, I seem to have a thing for Cadburys Highlights at the minute. Do I need to cut this out? What other things do I need to avoid? I know about the pate and shell fish, raw eggs. What about peanuts?


Thanks

Julesxx


----------



## 1katieh

Hi everyone,

Would you mind if I joined you?

I've only just discovered this thread for those on the 2ww. Realise that I'm not going mad....everyone is feeling varying degrees of stress! I thought I would just feel grateful to have got this far, but the rational me seems to have disappeared. I am bloated and emotions are going up and down like a yo-yo, and I have what feels like bad period pains and the lows of PMT. I also discovered another thread last night that gave me some comfort and that lots of ladies who are convinced their AF is arriving have gone on to have BFPs. What a tortuous time this is!  My OTD is 31st August so a bit more waiting...

Wishing everyone luck and positivity during this wait, congratulations to the BFPs and hugs and love to those with BFNs.

K xx


----------



## Jules2194

Welcome Katieh

It is the longest 2 weeks I have experienced. I just hope and pray that we all will get that BFP at the end of it. It is a real rollercoaster ride.

Good luck on your journey

Jules x


----------



## vixter_1

Hey everyone

I'm only on day 2 and trying not to go going mental! Last time was easier because my brother came over for a holiday and it seemed to fly by. Last time was a BFN although the whole time I was crazily confident it had worked. Nothing can prepare you for that so my only advice is stay positive, you can't change the outcome through stress and worry anyway so be happy, enjoy your PUPO status and look after yourselves and your embies! 

In the event that it doesn't work know that you will be able to deal with it, pick yourself up and start again (there are so many inspirational woman on these boards who can testify to that). But I'm totally confident that we are going to see a whole bunch of BFPs very, very soon (pick me, pick me  ).

Take care of yourselves, try to enjoy this time of expectation  

V x


----------



## Abeauty

Waves to newbies, great to have you all in here. Best of luck on your 2ww journey.

Jayne, sorry it didn't work our for you, many hugs to you   
Bluebell and princess29 it sounds like you both got a ^Reiko^ , well done!  
I am really worried to get aBFN tomorrow. These 2ww is a really long one. I still don't feel much, no tiredness either, I just feel ok, just like before AF arrives. I don.t want to be negative, so fingers crossed it will be a good news tomorrow for everybody who's testing in the morning! 
Best of luck


----------



## princess29

Thanks Abeauty! Is it your OTD tommorrow? Good luck Hun. Xxx


----------



## cherry78

Hi Ladies

Can I join you? I had ET on 10th August. Day 2 transfer of 2 little embies. Fingers crossed, no actually everything crossed...official test date 26th August. 

I'm tempted to test now..but holding on..

Any others testing on 26th? any symptoms anyone? I have been cramping occasionally but nothing more to report


----------



## Sun Flower

Hi ladies - can I join in too please

we had day 5 FET last Thursday (2 x grade 1 hatching blasts) transferred so now have everything crossed that this will work for us, I will be 9DP5DT on sat 27th so will test then.

I was just wondering if anyone has experienced leg cramps during their 2ww? I have for the last few days, not sure if its related to the drugs or not? any ideas?

good luck to everyone on here, hope all your dreams come true    x    x


----------



## Jules2194

Hi Cherry,

I am too testing on 26th I do hope I can hang on until then. Fingers crossed we'll both have BFP.    

Not been feeling too good since E/T on 15th August, felt AF on way since day after, bloating, cramps just general off it. Odd mood swing but not too bad. Mostly severe tiredness.

How are you ?

Julesx


----------



## cherry78

Hi Jules2194

I doing ok ..had occasional cramps following ET but that's it. Desperate for some signs and symptoms but there are no 'symptoms' as such ..its re assuring that loads of ladies just don't get any till about 6 weeks into their pregnancy..

Hoping for a BFP for all of us ladies on this forum!  I had a 2 day transfer hence the test date is 26th. Its usually earlier for blast transfers.


----------



## carol69

HI Girls,

Hope you're all hanging in there, if you are anything like its only by a thread.  Desperate times these 2ww, head spinning, feeling evry little thing that your body throws at you and reading into to it.

Bluebell, well done girl sounds like you are well on your way to being a BFP.  I didn't test, i was too scared, looks like i will be hanging on til Thursday my OTD.
Not much longer now, but oh what a long wait.

Good luck everyone, fingers crossed for us all.

xx


----------



## Jules2194

Hi

Any advice on the coffee thing?

The clinic told me to lay off caffeine. I drink decaf is that ok?  And how about drinking hot chocolate, I seem to have a thing for Cadburys Highlights at the minute. Do I need to cut this out? What other things do I need to avoid? I know about the pate and shell fish, raw eggs. What about peanuts?
Thanks

Jules


----------



## michelle723

Please add me. 
I'm testing on 27th August.
FET!!


----------



## vixter_1

Hi Jules - Someone once gave me great advice - they said not to do anything that, if the cycle failed, you would later regret doing. I try to live by this!  I usually try never to offer advice (everyone does this infertility thing their own way) but I' say if you are coming here to ask you are pretty worried about it and best to lay off it! I made myself break the 3pm hot choc slump a couple of months ago, I know you can do it  

Hey Michelle, not too much waiting time left then? Although bet it's dragging   I'm 3 days behind you   how you doing?

V x


----------



## catbob

Otd 25 August starting to get really nervous about.


----------



## debs01

Hi ladies,

Can i join you.I had my DE transfer on the 14th and my test date is Thursday 25th.So nervous now.

Stomach feeling little boated and firm,that's about it.Good luck to all of you with your results.

Debs 01 x


----------



## debs01

Catbob, Good luck for the 25th,my test day is also then.

Debs 01 x


----------



## musicmaker

4 days down, more to go.  Just a bit of bloating, tiredness and cramping but I'm putting that down to the cyclogest (don't you just love them!)  Don't seem to have much energy at the moment so taking it far too easy.


----------



## Laura-Lu

I hope everyone's managing OK.

I'm 7 days down 7 to go.  Half way there!

This is my 4th wait (although 5 IVFs) and I'm finding it the hardest by miles. 

Nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## carol69

Hi Girls,

Congratulations to all who has a BFP and sorry to all have BFN thoughts are with you stay strong.

Coully69 & nikitau - massive good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed for you  
  
debs01, Catbob, Harriet75C - all testing on Thursday 25th ME TOO,    

 come on girls we can do this.
xxx


----------



## Harriet75C

Thanks Carol69 

I already tested though - couldn't hold out.  And I got a BFP    Yay!

Still trying to convince myself that it's not a chemical pregnancy so haven't called the clinic yet, but it's on my list for tomorrow.

I really hope nothing goes wrong this time after a mc at 8 weeks and then losing my twins, Alexander and Felicia, at 20 weeks in May.


----------



## carol69

Harriet75C    

well done girl, absolutely fabulous, really pleased for you.  

, this is more positive vibes for my test date on thursday.

Love and wishes
xx


----------



## vixter_1

Hey Harriet, just wanted to pop in and say congrats on your BFP   hoping that lines gets darker and darker and we start to see a few more lovely ladies follow in your shoes this week!!  

Take care

V X


----------



## Jane2011

Harriet, congrats chick. What a lovely feeling xx


----------



## simi0100

Hi everyone i am testing on 28th august - sooo nervous!  good luck to everyone xx


----------



## carol69

Morning Girls,  

Tested this morning (one day early) and got a   , still have to go for blood test tomorrow before I can ring clinic, but am absolutely gutted  
Did the usual and started to wonder whether its worth carrying on, but when we decided to start again with Tx after a few years break, we decided how many times we would give it a go and thats what we are going to stick to. Otherwise I will always be left with "what if". 

Good luck to everyone else due to test soon.


----------



## cherry78

Carol dear ,   hang in there...stay strong. God bless and don't give up


----------



## Sun Flower

so sorry Carol   xx


----------



## vixter_1

Hi carol

Sorry to hear this but there is a small bit of hope as you are not out until you confirm it with a blood test   my thoughts are with you, the pain of a BFN is awful but somehow you carry on - there are so many wonderful women on this board who testify to that.

take care of yourself

Vx


----------



## Sun Flower

Hi ladies

anyone else have symptoms that have just stopped? I have been having sore boobs since before ET, so I put it down to the pessaries, I am still taking 400mg cyclogest twice a day but my boobs are not sore anymore    which means for me AF is on her way. On serious knicker watch now! I am due to test Sat, feeling negative and out of the game now


----------



## debs01

Carol 69

I am so so sorry for your news but nothing is confirmed until tomorrow. Stay positive.

Debs01 xx


----------



## debs01

Harriet75c
Congratulations on you BFP this morning,dreams really do come true.

Debs01 xx


----------



## Jules2194

Congratulations Harriet, fantastic news for you

Carol really sorry to hear your news   

Jules x


----------



## LouB

carol - so sorry      stay strong x


----------



## Turtle13

Hi all, I'm 12 days after et with two embryos transferred and had some bleeding this am. Do you think it's all over for us? Help! Need some reassurance. Not due to test till the 28th. Lisa x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Temp dip today and spotting. Gutted  xx


----------



## debs01

Turtle13

Hi,did read in my info from Spain that spotting is nothing to worry about,not sure about bleeding.

How are you feeling in yourself?

Take Care
Debs01 x


----------



## vixter_1

Hi turtle

Has the bleeding continued or is at once off? All my info says it's nothing to worry about but maybe call your DR just to put your mind at ease? There is no such thing as a stupid question, best to get it checked - maybe they can up your progesterone?

Let us know how you get on

V x


----------



## debs01

Ladies,I'm so nervous now about testing tomorrow,in 14hrs will know the answear.

Not sure how we will cope if it's not a positive,can't take anymore knock back's with lack of support from family and friends.

Debs01 x


----------



## Jane2011

Debs

We're all here to support you every step of the way. Best of luck for the morn, we're all rooting for you xxx


----------



## debs01

Jane 2011

Thank you for the support.

Debs01 xx


----------



## vixter_1

Dear Debs

I'm sending you lots of positive thoughts, I have a feeling you're going to have good news for us tomorrow!


----------



## sadie786

Dear Debs sending you lots of babydust your way and thinking of you!!


----------



## LouB

good luck debs,  i have everything crossed for you


----------



## debs01

Thank you ladies for all your prayers of support.

Vixter_1 lets hope you are right.

Thank you to all of you

Debs01 xx


----------



## catbob

Carol69 - sorry to hear your news - hopefull the blood test tomorrow will confirm your test is wrong
Harriet55 - congratulations

Debs01 - good luck for tomorrow.

afm - I have stayed away from the pee stick - somehow.  Just going to get blood test tomorrow and then in the afternoon they will let me know the outcome.  Really nervous about it now - working tomorrow but my mind will not be on the job!!!!

Sending lots of     that we all get the results we want x


----------



## Bluebell77

Ok so today is OTD so we can properly celebrate. Tested again this morning and got a

BFP !!!!!!!







































































Over the moon. Enjoying it at the moment. I was convinced last week that it had nt worked as I have had absolutely no symptoms other than a mild bit of 'pinching' after the ET.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Jane2011

Bluebell, congratulations! Xxxx


----------



## princess29

Well I'm definatly pregnant! OTD was yesterday and we did a CB Digital which came up Pregnant 2-3!!! Last Fridays was on 1-2 weeks so hcg is rising!! Over the moon. Xxx


----------



## Jane2011

Princess29, congrats! X


----------



## Turtle13

Congratulations Bluebell and Princess 29, what wonderful news!

Very best of luck to you Debs, I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Thanks Debs and Vixter for your words of support, I really appreciated them.  My bleed is suspiciously like a period and i'm pretty sure that's it for me.  I have read, though, that bleeding could be as a result of one of the two eggs implanting and then failing so I guess I have to test anyway.  I'll speak to Bourn today.

Good luck to you all.  This is such a tough thing to go through.  Hugs Lisa x


----------



## Jules2194

Congratulations Princess and Bluebell that's fantastic.

Fingers crossed Turtle.     
my test date is tomorrow so very very nervous.

Jules


----------



## johno21

Princess  - Congratulations thats fantastic news  

Bluebell- Congratulations on your excellent news - Well done  

This is a positive thread, wishing everyone testing today BFP     

xJane


----------



## vixter_1

Amazing welldone on the HPTs, cannot imagine how that feels! So nice to have news like that half way through the 2ww! Please let it be me next   this could be a lucky thread  

Turtle - it's not over until it's over, stay positive until then babe ok? Stay in touch either way, have been a member of club BFN & can do my best to support if it's the worst! I'm still positive though


----------



## Sun Flower

congrats on the BFP's - fab news!!!

afm - did a test today at 7dp5dt and it was BFN, I know its early but I read of so many ladies getting a BFP from this time I thought it was worth a shot, just seeing a tiny faint line would have given me hope, but no, nothing at all. I have suprised myself in that I feel OK at the moment, knowing I have Saturday (14dpo) test to do so not given up yet, I too hope this is a lucky thread for us all    x


----------



## cherry78

Congratulations bluebell and princess! that's wonderful news

Fingers crossed for ladies testing today...

Jules, i'm praying for us    we both test tomorrow


----------



## Beth38

Hi Sunflower

You are too early I think to be testing!  

I did not get a bfp until 10 days post 5 day transfer - just one day can make a huge difference.....
Also every woman is different. We all show different symptoms at different times, including hcg. Keep thinking positively!


----------



## Sun Flower

thank you Beth xx


----------



## jennyewren

Hi SunFlower I did the same I tested today and got a BFN my OTD is Saturday also.  Fingers crossed things will change for us.  Good luck to all ladies testing today and hugs to the BFN's.  xx


----------



## debs01

Hi Ladies,

I tested today and got a positive result   got to go back on Tuesday for another blood test as the hgc was 29 and they like it to be 50.
As anyone heard of this before?

Can't believe it,so so happy    

Congratulations to all you ladies who got  today    

Debs01 xx


----------



## Jules2194

Fabulous news Debs, really pleased for you. I hope me and Cherry will be jumping for joy tomorrow.

I hope the positivity keeps going for the rest of us on the 2ww.

       to everyone 

Julex xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Did not have to test this morning as af had arrived as I got to the toilet 

Congratulations to all who have had bfp today xxx


----------



## mooers

Sorry to hear that sweetcheeks.   Fingers crossed for you for next month. x


----------



## Turtle13

Great news Debs!  I'm so pleased for you.  Best of luck with the pregnancy xxx


----------



## sadie786

Absolutely fantastic news for Debs, Princess and Bluebell ! I am so happy for you guys ! Enjoy this feeling! It really brought my pma up after reading your posts!

Very sorry sweetcheeks and carol 69 for your news - but please don't give up - it will be your day soon too! My thoughts with you.

Afm - i am testing this sat and just don't feel like its happened - just feel completely fine - not even a twinge any more! Taking solace in Bluebell's post - not many symptoms and a bfp - i am hoping i am lucky too?? Bluebell - if i may ask - did you completely not have any symptoms?? Or just in your first week? Sorry but i am obsessing over this lack of symptoms really!


----------



## catbob

BFN  

congrats to all those with BFPs x


----------



## coully69

tested 1 day early 10 days past 5 day transfer afternoon wee on a clear blue digital and got a BFN,gutted as I really thought it had worked this time, oh well it never gets an easier. Will retest tomorrow as it is my OTD but not holding out much hope!


----------



## Sun Flower

so sorry catbob & coully, I too got a BFN today (tested few days early) but Im not holding my breathe for a second line tomorrow! I know how you feel, its awful    

big hugs to all those who got a BFN today, thinking of you    xx


----------



## Jules2194

so sorry to hear your news Coully, Catbot, Sweetcheeks and Sunflower   

Fingers crossed for tomorrow Coully and SunFlower. i test tomorrow..........


----------



## saragh

BFN for me too    That's it for us, done this enough times now and can't do anymore. Just have to move on now.


----------



## Sun Flower

saragh - I am so sorry to see you got a BFN too    Its horrible and heart breaking   

I have no words to make you feel any better, we feel like throing in the towel too, but not sure yet, Going to have *quite a few* drinks this weekend before we decide anything!

pm me if you want to hun x


----------



## Jules2194

So sorry to hear your news Sarah.


----------



## debs01

Ladies can anybody shed any light on my hcg level today being 29?they like it to be 50.

Is it considered low? So worried.

Debs01 xx


----------



## vixter_1

Hi Sarah, sorry to hear news.  I'm an expat in Belgium, I know how hard this journey is in another country away from family & friends.  Get in touch if and when you feel like a chat:

"it will be ok in the end, if it's not ok then it's not the end" (anon)


----------



## vixter_1

Hey Debs, am no expert as never had a gorgeous BFP (yet) but believe that main reason is late implantation so not enough hormone yet! As I say I'm no expert but don't think it's anything to worry about!

Big congrats xx


----------



## carol69

HI Girls,

Had my BFN confirmed today with blood test, went t pieces yet again, stupid really cos I already knew, but then thats this whole journey isn't it.
Big hugs and support to coully69, catbob, sweekcheeks,saragh & sunflower.  

Massive congratulations to debso1, princess and bluebell 

Good luck to everyone due to test.  Looks like i'll be moving to the September thread and when AF arrives we are going for FET.

Good luck everyone, love and best wishes to you all.

xx


----------



## debs01

vixter_1

Thank you for your message,let's hope it is late inplantation.
So happy found this site,you ladies are lovely and great support.

Debs01 xx


----------



## vixter_1

Hey Debs, my clinic has 2 OTD to allow for late implementation (2 days apart) even when first one is negative! I'm sure it's that   they will be looking for it to double in time for your next one! Good luck & be happy, this is great news


----------



## Jane2011

Debs, many congratulations sweetie

Big hugs for the BFN's, thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## mazza10

Hi Ladies,

I have been reading this thread for a while....I was on the July thread and sadly resulted in a BFN for me after a BFP on OTD.  

Big   to those that got BFN,and many congratulations    to those that have had BFP's.

Ladies, it does get easier if this was your first try.  I have my review on the 15th September, and i'm ready for round 2 x


----------



## saragh

Thanks girls, still feeling quite numb, have the blood test tomorrow to confirm the worst. Just want to stop taking the progesterone so I can get back to trying to be 'normal'.
Vixter, thanks, yes it is hard sometimesbeing away from all the family, luckily hubby is my rock.
Sunflower, I really hope you've been a bit premature and that will turn into a bfp. You never know.
Debs, you won't know until a second test to see if it's going up, hope it does


----------



## debs01

catbob,coully69,sun flower,sweetcheeks,saragh

So sorry ladies to see your results today,i feel your pain. 

debs01


----------



## debs01

cherry78  Jules 2194

Good luck for tomorrow  

debs01 xx


----------



## catbob

Hey guys - thanks for all the support.

Debs - I am sure everything will be okay.  Try to not stress about it (easier said than done) as that is not good for you or the BFP.  The levels will rise.

To everyone else with BFNs - soory to hear.  Hopefully we can all get back on our feet soon and continue on our journey or take up new paths x

To al the BFPs - congratulations and keep healthy x


----------



## Jules2194

BFN for me totally devasted. Feel numb!!! Just don't know what to do, haven't even been in the shower yet! DP gone off to work gutted I've now got to try and work through the day somehow. Just don't want to speak to anyone.  I feel such a failure.
My family don't even know I've had the procedure. Guess I should tell them but don't want them to feel let down.........

Waiting for the clinic to call me to discuss my options.

Hope everyone else who is testing today gets a positive result


----------



## carol69

Jules2194  

I am so sorry, please try not to get too low.  Its horrible and devastating, but don't let it cloud your dream goal. Hang in there girl, we are all with you.
I had the same yesterday, so know exactly how you feel.  

Lots of love and hugs
xx


----------



## Jules2194

Thanks Carol, worst thing is that we don't have any frosties they didn't survive!! got to start from scratch.

It's so devastating


----------



## vixter_1

Hi Jules, sorry to hear your news :-(  really heart breaking, there is no pain like.  I felt like I needed to grieve after my first BFN yet no one me knew so it was hard to mourn for something that never really existed. 

Take time to recover.  Its hard to believe it now but you will get through it and you will pick yourself up and try again.

Go easy on yourself during this time.

Thoughts are with you 

V X


----------



## Jules2194

Thanks Vixter. I just hope I'm not running out of time at my age!


----------



## debs01

Jules 2194

I'm so so sorry about your results today  
Please don't blame yourself as this is not your fault.

Get some rest over the weekend and stay strong!! because thats what all us girls are very strong people.

Sending you hugs
Debs01 xx


----------



## Jane2011

Big hugs to all the ladies who are sad today


----------



## fingers_crossed1982

Hi ladies,

I tested this morning and got a BFN   OTD isn't until Tuesday due to the weekend and bank holiday but today is 15 after EC and 10 days after ET so I don't think that is too early to be testing. 

Not sure how I feel today, can't quite believe it


----------



## debs01

fingers_crossed 1982

Think you have tested to early so stay positive.

Debs01 xx


----------



## fingers_crossed1982

Hi Debs,

Doesn't seem early compared to most 2wws but we are planning to test again on sunday, not holding out much hope though.

I hope your blood tests come back ok  , not sure quite what all that means.  

xx


----------



## debs01

michelle 723  sadie 786  Sun Flower

Wishing you all lots of luck with your results today.

Debs01 xx


----------



## sadie786

OMG!!!! Its positive!! First time ever in my life have i seen a +ve!! Was so convinced this hadnt worked as had no symptoms!! Still being cautious and plan on doing more pee tests to just double confirm!! 

Thanks debs for your kind message and i pray your hcg continues to rise! Thanks fertility friends for being such a massive support! 

Big hugs to those with bfns. Am really thinking of you.

Congrats to those with bfps and i hope michelle and sunflower get their bfps too!!

X


----------



## Sun Flower

Congrats Sadie - thats fab news!! you must be over the moon!! xx

sadly for me it was a BFN this morning on a clear blue digital, I am 9DP5DT (so technically 14DPO) I know this is not too early to test so I am not kidding myself that it could change. I have to carry on with drugs and test again Monday (clinis test day) and then I guess wait for AF   

Thank you for all the support on the 2ww thread - its been a great help.

big hugs to those with BFN's    and massive congrats to those with BFP's 

love 
Sun Flower xxxx


----------



## sadie786

I am so sorry to hear that hun. No words can offer any comfort at this point. Just big hugs from me.

Thinking of you.


----------



## maggieethel

morning

congrats to everyone with bfp over the last few days and big hugs to anyone with bfn 

i wiped this morning and got blood, i've felt a little periody the last 2 days so now sure is AF - i', 12 days post EC and 7 days post ET as they did it at blast, i'm not due to test until the 31st but did a Clearblue digital this morning and it was BFN, quite sure its all over for me, i ovulated early so doesn't surprise me AF came early too - gutted.

sam


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Morning ladies,

Congrats on the BFPs and so sorry for the BFNs.

Well, we have booked a holiday for Oct half term. We are going back to Jamaica where we had our honeymoon but a different Sandals resort. Costing an absolute fortune but DH reckons we are worth it! I feel like we have turned a bit of a corner since our BFN. We are going to have our holiday and then approach our local adoption agency and see if we can get the ball rolling.

I hope you are all keeping well whatever stage you are at.

Greenie x


----------



## Sun Flower

hugs to sam and greenie    I know how you both feel ladies, its awful but a holiday sounds like a great idea, think we might get the brochures out too, I love planning holidays, its theraputic and gives us something else to think about   

best wishes for the future ladies xxx


----------



## Sun Flower

as for me, just been to the loo and bright red blood - exactly 2 weeks since starting the progesterone pessaries (so in a natural cycle, this is exactly when my body would start to shed the lining) so I know its going to turn full flow by the end of the day   

still in my pj's - might do some baking, it helps me to relax


----------



## debs01

Sadie 786

on your positive result this morning,that's fantastic news.  

Debs01xx


----------



## debs01

Sun Flower  Maggieethel

I am so so sorry for your news. sending you both lots of love and    

Debs01 xx


----------



## gogirl71

It's a BFN for me too, now sat at work trying to act like everything is fine, even harder when there are two ladies sat near me discussing their pregnancies!!  It's also a change of medication for me from now on, putting me on the Tamoxifen which I don't think has achieved as many positives from what I am reading!

Congrats to all those that have had their long awaited BFP's.


----------



## debs01

gogirl71

So sorry to hear your news  You shouldn't be at work as you need time to grieve.

My thoughts are with you all

Debs01 xx


----------



## cherry78

Hi Ladies

Its a BFP!!!!     really shocked ...still not sunk in!  I've done the pee sticks a couple of times. There have been no symptoms expect a bit of cramping. Was trembling when hubby told me the result, I did'nt have the courage to see the result myself.
Big hugs to ladies who got a negative this cycle...i've been there know how you must be feeling    

Thanks for your tremendous support all ladies on this forum


----------



## Helen85

Congrats cherry Best feeling in the world isn't it Hun  enjoy it and good luck for a happy healthy pregnancy  xx


----------



## debs01

cherry 78

Thats fantastic news     

Enjoy your weekend.

Debs01 xx


----------



## Jane2011

congrats Cherry, hope it al goes well for you

big hugs to those with BFN's xx


----------



## 1katieh

Hello ladies,
I just wanted to congratulate those who have had their BFP results and wish you all the very best. And to those who have had BFNs, my heart goes out to you, such a hard time. 
These past two weeks have really been a rollercoaster of emotions and I'm sure it's the same for most of us ladies. You all amaze me with your strength and I'm so glad to have found this forum of support.
Sending   and   to everyone, and hoping that everyone on the 2ww is doing ok and not finding the waiting too difficult.
K xxx


----------



## debs01

Helen85

Good luck with your scan tomorrow,hope it goes well. 

Debs01 xx


----------



## Michelle1799

Hey Ladies,

Just wondered if I could ask a question, Im day 4 of PUPO & only had symptoms on Sat when I had some cramps apart from that nothing. Is it too early to feel anything or am I just over analysing

Thanx your support will be much appreciated 

M x


----------



## MrsScooby

Well have managed to hold out from doing HPT, have always waited until OTD for blood test, only considered it this time as start nightshift for a week tonight going for blood test first thing tomorrow.
A mix of symptoms over the 2ww, some days thinking the   was coming other days no symptoms at all, it has all added to messing with my head.
At least I have only 24hrs to wait, so hoping for good news tomorrow as its the end of our IVF journey either way, however after 7 negative cycles its hard to stay positive.

Good luck to all testing in the coming days


----------



## Helen85

Mrs scooby- all the luck in the world Hun, think u are so strong holding out till ur Otd , hopefully it'll be 8Th time lucky  after all that treatment u so deserve it sweetheart . Got everything crossed for u xx

Michelle - I had cramps all the 2ww and still having them now and I'm 6 weeks pregnant. I did have mild ohss mind about 6dp 5dt , brought on by pregnancy only now getting better . Take cramps as a positive Hun . Fingers crossed for ur possitive result  xxx

Deb- thank you love . So nervous it's unreal . Just got everything crossed for a heart beat xx


----------



## Amily

Hi Helen
Lots of       and best wishes for your scan! I had mine last week so well know how you feel. I was so nervous I was dizzy! Seeing that heartbeat is amazing!

Lots of luck to everyone testing tomorrow and this week!


----------



## Helen85

Amily- thanks Hun  think I'll be so much more relaxed after I see everything is fine. That is if it is ok  . Just one stressful wait after the other . Honestly how I haven't had a breakdown I'll never know xx


----------



## sadie786

Michelle - thought i'd share my experience. I had very mild cramps on day 4 of 2ww and after that literally i had no symptoms throughout my 2ww!! I was going nuts as was getting worried with my lack of symptoms and even put up a post which i think is on page 2 now. Anyways got my bfp on saturday just gone! So dont worry dear and just try to be positive - although easier said than done!

Debs - thinking of you for tomorrow!

Mrs Scooby - rooting for bfp for you and all those testing!!

Helen - good luck for your scan!

Big big hugs to those who have recent bfns.


----------



## Michelle1799

Hi sadie,

Thank you, you have helped to ease my mind. This waiting definately drive you  . Congratulations on you BFP well done   

M x


----------



## debs01

vixter_1

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck tomorrow.   hope it all goes well.

Debs01 xx


----------



## simi0100

Hi just to let you all know i got a BFN this morning.  was meant to test yesterday but as we were staying with friends we decided to leave it until today.  Feeling utterly devastated but not going to give up.  ive never been pregnant so here is hoping one of my 3 frosties will make it in a couple of months.  I am 12dp5dt so i hope they gave me the right day to test.  does this sound right to everyone?  i keep wanting to go and test again in the hope it comes up with a different result but i just cant face another negative result staring me in the face that im not pregnant.  

sorry to be negative and wishing everyone else here good luck and BFPs!!  i need some little prayers x


----------



## vixter_1

Hey Debs,

Thanks so much! Sorry not been on here much the past few days, been sick as a dog - hoping it's a good sign  

V x


----------



## hopefull LM

hi there simi

just wanted to say know how you are feeling i did my test today after iui and a BFN its so heartbreaking i am not giving up sending you a hug

best of luck lee x x


----------



## debs01

hopefull LM   simi0100

So sorry ladies about your news,my heart goes out too you both. 

Debs01


----------



## vixter_1

Hi ladies

Just a quick message to put everyone out of suspense.  Unfortunately the hospital called and it's not good news for me - another BFN.  Apparently my progesterone levels were ''through the roof'' which accounts for all the sickness.

I am trying to take it all in, while sat here at my desk at work after a weeks holidays.  To stay I am heartbroken is an under statement.

I'm not sure how frequently I will pop up on this board over the next few days as I think me and DH need some time to grieve and think over our options.  We have more embies in the freezer but I am a little sick of being on a fertility study and getting my heart broken again and again.  We will think over our options and decide whether to move to full IVF despite the serious health risks to me with my extreme PCOS.

Today it just all seems too far out of reach and like its never meant to be.  To make it worse I have to stay on the meds until Thurs where I have a follow up blood test just to rule out late implantation so I have to cope with the sickness for nothing.

I wanted to thank everyone for all the wonderful support throughout this and I still continue to wish you all the luck in the world - I would really hate for someone else to feel how I feel right now so I hope for only good news on this board from now on. 

Speak to you all again very soon - 

V X


----------



## debs01

Vixter_1

I am so so sorry to hear that it was not good news for you this morning.You poor thing feeling so sick.You and your DH must take time to grieve together.Sending you both lots of TLC. 

Debs01 xx


----------



## Jane2011

Vixster, sending big hugs  Xx


----------



## debs01

Ladies

had our second blood test this morning and my hcg level is now 438.78   so overjoyed with happiness.

Thank you for all your wishes of support,couldn't of done it without you.

Debs 01 xx


----------



## Turtle13

Debs, 

I'm so, so pleased for you.  You sound like you've had one hell of a time over the last few years.  Congratulations and good luck! 

Take care
Lisa x


----------



## MrsScooby

Another BFN for us 
End of a long journey for us.
Good luck to all for the future and hope someday we have our dreams fulfilled.


----------



## Turtle13

Hi Vixter

I'm so, so sorry to hear your news. You were so wonderfully supportive to me when I was in the same boat last week.  I had to keep on the meds and tested on Sunday - twice, just to be doubly sure I wasn't pregnant! As if having a full-on period wasn't a bit of a give away.  It really is absolutely gutting.  Feeling like your options to try again are limited makes it so much worse.  You seem such a warm lovely person, I really hope that things work out for you whatever you decide.

Mrs Scooby (and everyone else with BFNs this month) I'm so sorry that you didn't get a positive result.  

I think we just have to do what ever it takes to get over this.  Hide away, eat all our favourite foods, drink all our favourite drinks, get lots of hugs. I think I'll be grieving for a while myself, but I do know that whilst somtimes life just isn't fair, no matter how awful things get, we somehow get over it. 

Sending lots of hugs to you 
Lisa xx


----------



## Laura-Lu

I am so, so sorry for those of you dealing with the crushing blow of a negative cycle   It's so hard.  Be kind to yourselves and, as Lisa says, indulge in the things that bring you some small happiness  

Congratulations to our  's I'm delighted to be able to count myself amongst you today with a beta of 674 14dp3dt... A cautiously optimistic  

I hope that everyone's dreams come true, even if now wasn't their time.


----------



## simi0100

COngratulations to everyone on their BFPs and for those that had a BFN like myself - keep on trying - our time will come soon!

We have to count our blessings and stay positive.

All the very best to those with BFPs - wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Love Simi x


----------



## Helen85

Congrats debs 

Well I had my scan and saw a 1 beautiful little heart beat   ovaries are huge tho . Saw them take up the whole scan screen lol the nurse said they are the biggest I've seen in a long time . So no wonder I've been feeling so ill. All u ladies on your next 2ww after your bfp please try and relax I have been so stressed it's unreal , and it's all turned out fine . Xxx


----------



## fingers_crossed1982

Debs,

Congratulations! So happy it turned out ok, hope the rest of your pregnancy is stress free!

Congratulations to all the other BFPs!

Big hugs to all the other BFNs, we got ours confirmed today, even though we tested negative on Friday and have had full on AF since Saturday. I really didn't need to be told again! Can't believe the wait for an NHS review consultation - the date we were given is 29th November so we are paying for a private one to speed things up and hopefully get on with our FET for our one frostie soon.

xx


----------



## Bronte Cottage

simi0100 said:


> Hi just to let you all know i got a BFN this morning. was meant to test yesterday but as we were staying with friends we decided to leave it until today. Feeling utterly devastated but not going to give up. ive never been pregnant so here is hoping one of my 3 frosties will make it in a couple of months. I am 12dp5dt so i hope they gave me the right day to test. does this sound right to everyone? i keep wanting to go and test again in the hope it comes up with a different result but i just cant face another negative result staring me in the face that im not pregnant.
> 
> I would test a little later than you have done. I had 2 blastocysts transferred (day 5) and my OTD is 16 days after that, so an extra 4 days on yours. Today is 10dp5dt for me so just 6 more days to go. I asked them if I could test one day early (due to work) and they said that should be okay but certainly not to do it any earlier.
> sorry to be negative and wishing everyone else here good luck and BFPs!! i need some little prayers x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

debs01 said:


> Ladies
> 
> had our second blood test this morning and my hcg level is now 438.78  so overjoyed with happiness.
> 
> Thank you for all your wishes of support,couldn't of done it without you.
> 
> Debs 01 xx


Congratulations.... it has been a long hard journey for you, and seeing all the support you give to members around the board, it's a success you deserve. Karma does work after all!!!


----------



## debs01

Morning Ladies

As you know I'm know longer on my 2ww but i would like to stay on this thread.I am so sad for all you ladies having to deal with a negative   result after such a long journey,i know what the pain feels like,its so deep.Just be there now for you DH/DP as they will also be going through the hurt and will be wanting to take the pain away from yourself.My husband is my best friend and we have helped each other get through things plus our darling cat called jack.

                                                  

Helen85 Glad your scan went well yesterday,omg a lovely little heart beat 

Thank you Saucy Sailoress for your wishes x

Laura-Lu  hope you are well

Love to Simi0100 fingers_crossed 1982  Turtle13 Vixter-1 Mrs Scooby hopefull LM  

Good luck all of you ladies on your 2WW

Debs01 xx


----------



## Anna.Wilson

for me!!! Tested on my OTD- 26/8/11 and still in shock hence late reply!!

Goodluck to u all xx


----------



## Helen85

Congrats anna  I know I was the same I was so shocked . Enjoyed it tho love  xxx

Oh thanks deb it's was amazing   bet your so glad your beta came back good  got my fingers crossed for scan on the 15th. It'll be here before u know it sweetheart xxx


----------



## pinkcat

Today is the start of a new month so this thread comes to a close. 


Hugs to all those who had a BFN this time  

Negative cycle- including follow up consultation questions...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0


Congrats to all those whose dream has come true with a BFP 

Pregnancy boards- including pregnancy clubs, waiting for early scans, general chat and BFP announcements...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0


I wish you all the best of luck with your onward journeys. 


Pinkcat x

Ps. For those waiting to test.....September 2ww thread here......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=269490.0


----------

